# [RÉSOLU !!] Bug PM G5 Mono 1,8 RevB



## Matador (10 Mai 2005)

Un bug TIGER affecte TOUS les PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 GHZ (fin 2004) munis d'une carte graphique ATI RADEON 9600 XT

Si vous avez ce modèle de Mac, vous pourrez constatez :

- TIGER freeze complètement quand vous lancez un diaporama plein écran depuis APERCU, depuis le FINDER (sélection de photos, + ctrl/clic et menu "diaporama") ou depuis iPhoto
- Même chose si vous visualiser une vidéo en plein écran avec QT 7 Pro

Je précise que quand TIGER freeze, ce n'est pas un kernel Panic, mais vous ne pouvez plus rien faire si ce n'est redémarrer votre Mac en apputant sur le bouton "Power".

Enfin, je précise que ce bug ne se produit pas juste après le démarrage du Mac, ni après le redémarrage... Mais quelques heures ( je ne sais pas top combien) après.

De multiples témoignages vont en ce sens ce qui prouve bien que c'est un bug !


Je ne sais pas si la MAJ 10.4.1 va rectifier le tir, mais si vous avez cette configuration matérielle, je vous conseille d'avertir APPLE par un rapport de bug :

Allez sur ce site :


Créer vous ici un compte ADC gratuit 

Puis, une fois votre compte créé, allez sur cette page pour rendre compte de ce bug en précisant bien votre configuration matérielle et en uploadant le fichier généré par  l'utilitaire "Informations système" :


Signalez votre bug 


PS : Si des utilisateurs de ce forum ont un PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz fin 2004  avec une carte  GeForce  5200 ou une carte NVIDIA Geforce 6800 Ultra DLL, peuvent-ils confirmer que ce bug ne les touche pas ?


----------



## Moumoune (11 Mai 2005)

Exact. Je confirme le post précédent. C'est un bug extrêmement pénible : impossible de faire du rendu fullscreen sans bloquer complètement le système.


----------



## Homer06 (11 Mai 2005)

Ouhh la !! Ca me fait peur votre histoire ........ 

D'après vos propos ça ne semble pas être un problème de logiciel utilisé, mais plutôt une incompatibilité entre TIGER et les RADEON 9600 XT (sur ce point en tout cas !)

Avez-vous essayé de changer les drivers de la RADEON (je raisonne en PCiste, c'est peut-être pas judicieux !) ? Ou caremment de la faire reconnaitre en "carte générique" (je sais pas si ça se fait sous Mac ?) histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe ?

Finalement : quels tests avez-vous fait ?
Parce que c'est curieux quand même ce problème ....... et il doit bien y avoir une solution autre que l'update de TIGER !


----------



## madlen (11 Mai 2005)

Hey, moi j'ai un PM 1.8 premiere serie avec la GeForce FX 5200, et le bus 900.
1.5 de Ram, pas de prob tout roule


----------



## Moumoune (11 Mai 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement : quels tests avez-vous fait ?



Les tests que nous avons fait ? Comment te dire, voyons... :
Sous Panther, visionnage de séquence QuickTime en plein écran : ca marche
Sous Panther, visionnage de séquence QuickTime dans Safari : ca marche
Sous Panther, diaporama sous iPhoto 5 en plein écran : ca marche
Sous Panther, effets visuels dans iTunes en plein écran : ca marche

Maintenant
Sous Tiger, visionnage de séquence QuickTime en plein écran : ca plante
Sous Tiger, visionnage de séquence QuickTime dans Safari : ca plante
Sous Tiger, diaporama sous iPhoto 5 en plein écran : ca plante
Sous Tiger, effets visuels dans iTunes en plein écran : ca plante

Le problème semble venir des pilotes de la Radeon 9600 XT de Tiger puisque le problème n'apparait pas sur les PM 1.8 G5 Mono Late 2004 avec GeForce FX5200.
Maintenant, je ne peux pas affirmer que c'est le couple PM G5 Mono Late 2004 + Radeon 9600 XT responsable de cet énorme bug ou si ça touche tous les PM G5 équipés d'une Radeon 9600 XT.


----------



## neopium (11 Mai 2005)

perso, j'ai un PM G5 Late 2004 + Radeon 9600 XT et ça marche très bien... bon, ce n'est pas le mono, mais le bi-pro 2GHz... c'est tout de même étrange cette histoire... tu as fait une clean install ?


----------



## Moumoune (11 Mai 2005)

neopium a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout de même étrange cette histoire... tu as fait une clean install ?



OUi, une clean install tout ce qu'il y a de plus académique.


----------



## Matador (11 Mai 2005)

neopium a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai un PM G5 Late 2004 + Radeon 9600 XT et ça marche très bien... bon, ce n'est pas le mono, mais le bi-pro 2GHz... c'est tout de même étrange cette histoire... tu as fait une clean install ?




Oui, les bi-pro ne sont pas touchés ! Seul les monoprocesseurs.....

Et j'ai surfé sur un tas de forum et c'est toujours CE  modèle précis qui est touché par ce bug.  Soit c'est un problème de drivers, soit c'est un problème OpenGL, mais il y a effectivement un problème d'incompatibilité entre ce modèle précis de PM G5 avec cette carte graphique et TIGER....

La MAJ 10.4.1 qui sortira dans une grosse semaine inclut de nouveaux pilotes ATI et également de nouvelles bibliothèques OpenGL, donc peut-être le bogue sera t-il corrigé....  
J'espère surtout qu'APPLE  sait que ce bug existe. Aussi est-ce bien que tous les possesseurs de MP G5 Mono 1.8 avec ATI Radeon 9600XT fasse remonter l'info à APPLE et la meilleure manière est de passer par un compte ADC gratuit et le rapport de bug (liens mentionnés plus haut)


----------



## Homer06 (11 Mai 2005)

Vu les tests que vous avez fait (et qui n'incluent pas de changements de drivers), je persiste à croire que le pb vient d'un bug entre TIGER et les drivers ATI (pour ce modèle de carte).
Je continue à croire (mais je me plante peut-être complètement .... !!) que le problème doit pouvoir se corriger en "jouant" sur les drivers .....

Par contre que sigifie la désignation "PM G5 Late 2004" ?? 
Ca signifie que les PM G5 vendus actuellement (ou il y a 2 mois par exemple) ne sont pas concernés par ce bug ??? C'est curieux quand même non ? Apple n'a rien changé à ses "bécanes" entre fin 2004 et Mars 2005, si ?

Je suis perplexe là ....


----------



## Matador (11 Mai 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Vu les tests que vous avez fait (et qui n'incluent pas de changements de drivers), je persiste à croire que le pb vient d'un bug entre TIGER et les drivers ATI (pour ce modèle de carte).
> Je continue à croire (mais je me plante peut-être complètement .... !!) que le problème doit pouvoir se corriger en "jouant" sur les drivers .....
> 
> Par contre que sigifie la désignation "PM G5 Late 2004" ??
> ...




"Late 2004" =  Les 3 modèles  de PM G5 apparus fin 2004 (vers octobre), dont le modèle monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz.  La nouvelle gamme de PM G5 qui vient de sortir a évolué en ce qui concerne les bi-pro, mais  le modèle monoprocesseur  lui n'a pas bougé et est donc le même...  Ce modèle de monoprocesseur avec une carte ATI Radeon 9600 XT connait donc les mêmes soucis....

Nous verrons bien si la MAJ 10.4.1 corrige le tir, vu qu'elle contiendra de nouveaux pilotes ATI.....

Ce qui serait intéressant de savoir (et si un lecteur du forum dans cette configuration pouvait nous le confirmer) si un PM G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz (modèle fin 2004) avec une AUTRE carte graphique que la ATI Radeon 9600 XT  (par exemple une ATI Radeon 9600, 9800 ou une Nvidia 6800 Ultra DLL) connait ou non ce bug, ce qui permettrait donc de confirmer que le problème ce situe au  niveau de la carte graphique 9600 XT sur ce modèle de PM.


----------



## Homer06 (12 Mai 2005)

Mais Matador : as-tu essayé de modifier les drivers ATI ? Par une version plus ancienne même ?
Du coté des PC, il n'est pas rare que les anciens drivers de CG fonctionnent mieux que les nouveaux !!

Je comprend bien que le pb existe, et touche même semble-t-il tous les PM G5 mono, mais je ne comprend pas qu'on ne puisse rien y faire !!! 

Pardon d'insister, car peut-être que tu as déjà tenté plein de trucs sans succès, mais bon ......... as-tu vraiment TOUT tenté ?


----------



## slainer68 (12 Mai 2005)

JE CONFIRME !

J'ai aussi un G5 1.8 avec une ATI RADEON 9600XT et je confirme que ce bug est ULTRA MEGA *$^$^$^$^$%!!
Depuis Windows 95 j'ai jamais eu un systeme installé sur un ordi sans probleme hardware qui freeze autant. j'en ai marre, jvais réinstaller Panther. J'ai fait le maximum : rapport de bug dans le Bug reporter de l'ADC, j'ai meme réussi à contacter par email un développeur OpenGL d'apple.

Alors maintenant la mauvaise nouvelle du jour, pour ceux qui sont aussi dans la merde : lorsque j'ai contacté ce dév opengl d'apple il était pas au courant de ce probleme (et c'était y a meme pas deux semaines). donc pour la 10.4.1 c'est surement dans le c**. .

si vous aussi vous voulez faire le max pour faire bouger les choses et avoir un jour un Tiger sans ce bug ET sans changer de carte graphique, je vous conseille d'envoyer un email à ce dev d'apple. Comment faire ? Envoyer un bel email expliquant clairement le probleme en Anglais sur la mailing list Mac OpenGL d'Apple se trouvant là :

http://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/mac-opengl

y a un développeur d'apple dessus, si beaucoup commencent à envoyer des mails comme quoi Tiger avec un 1.8 et une 9600XT il plante tout le temps, ça le fera peut etre réagir plus vite.

@+.
nicolas, qui va réinstaller Panther.

Les autres posts traitant de ce probleme :
http://g5support.com/group/viewtopic.php?p=23499
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@585.fQAOaHHDToD.10923@.68ae9b7b


----------



## Moumoune (12 Mai 2005)

Le seul fait rassurant est que ce BUG n'est pas alétoire mais bien SYSTEMATIQUE. J'ai moi aussi fais remonté ce bug à Apple. Je pense que pour la 10.4.1 c'est mort en effet.
J'espère que les choses vont très vite rentrer dans l'ordre car aujourd'hui devant mon ordi je me sens comme un utilisateur Windows qui ose à peine se servir de son ordi de peur de le faire planter. 
Ne pas pouvoir faire de la vidéo fullscreen c'est un comble !!!!


----------



## slainer68 (12 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> ... je me sens comme un utilisateur Windows qui ose à peine se servir de son ordi de peur de le faire planter.
> Ne pas pouvoir faire de la vidéo fullscreen c'est un comble !!!!



Tiger sur mon G5 ça me rappelle mon premier ordinateur sous Windows 95 qui freezait toutes les demies heures.


----------



## Moumoune (12 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Tiger sur mon G5 ça me rappelle mon premier ordinateur sous Windows 95 qui freezait toutes les demies heures.



Tout pareil !


----------



## slainer68 (12 Mai 2005)

au fait Moumoune, il y a aussi un autre probleme du meme style (surement le meme). si tu lis une vidéo de type Quicktime a partir de Safari, ça fait aussi freezer le systeme.

Je pense que c'est le meme bug parce qu'il se produit aussi apres quelques temps d'utilisation de la machine mais CONSTAMMENT.

Vivement que cette 10.4.1 sorte, que je puisse pleurer un coup et réinstaller Panther en lançant des insultes sur mon Tigre.


----------



## Moumoune (12 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> au fait Moumoune, il y a aussi un autre probleme du meme style (surement le meme). si tu lis une vidéo de type Quicktime a partir de Safari, ça fait aussi freezer le systeme.



Hé, hé, hé, je vois qu'on souffre exactement des mêmes symptômes !!! J'ai moi aussi le problème des séquences QuickTime dans Safari !!!!


----------



## slainer68 (12 Mai 2005)

ATTENTION ! J'ai des nouvelles... Il y a une personne qui a répondu qu'elle connait aussi des freezes du système avec son G5 1,8 SP et une carte ATI RADEON 9800 Pro SE.


----------



## Homer06 (12 Mai 2005)

Bon ça va, on a compris, les ATI "merdouillent" pour le moment avec TIGER !

MAIS NOM D'UNE PIPE : Personne n'a tenté de changer les pilotes de la carte graphique ????


----------



## Matador (12 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> au fait Moumoune, il y a aussi un autre probleme du meme style (surement le meme). si tu lis une vidéo de type Quicktime a partir de Safari, ça fait aussi freezer le systeme.
> 
> Je pense que c'est le meme bug parce qu'il se produit aussi apres quelques temps d'utilisation de la machine mais CONSTAMMENT.
> 
> Vivement que cette 10.4.1 sorte, que je puisse pleurer un coup et réinstaller Panther en lançant des insultes sur mon Tigre.




Oui, même problème en effet chez moi aussi !  Et même en allant sur le site d'APPLE et en cliquant sur l'onglet QUICKTIME ça freeze ! Même le plug-in Quicktime fait planter.....

Espérons qu'APPLE se réveille et prenne en compte ce bug indéniable !!! 

Je croise les doigts pour la 10.4.1..... Je reste malgré tout optimiste......


----------



## Matador (12 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION ! J'ai des nouvelles... Il y a une personne qui a répondu qu'elle connait aussi des freezes du système avec son G5 1,8 SP et une carte ATI RADEON 9800 Pro SE.




Bon, si on pouvait juste avoir l'avis d'un posesseur de PM G5 1.8 SP late 2004 avec une carte Nvidia 6800 Ultra DLL............


----------



## Matador (12 Mai 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça va, on a compris, les ATI "merdouillent" pour le moment avec TIGER !
> 
> MAIS NOM D'UNE PIPE : Personne n'a tenté de changer les pilotes de la carte graphique ????




Je pense que le problème est plus complexe que cela. La carte RADEON 9600XT ne pose pas de souci sur les bipro 2x2 (dixit Neopium) donc je pense que le problème est interne au système et il y  a une incompatibilité avec LE modèle PM G5 mono 1.8 ....

La MAJ 10.4.1 contient de nouvelles bibliothèques OpenGL ET de nouveaux pilotes ATI...  Ainsi que des améliorations du Codec QUICKTIME...  Peut-être ce cocktail de mises à jour pourra t-il être salvateur....  

Mais peut-être que  non...  Peut-être faudra t-il une mise à jour du firmware de ce PM G5 ?

Mais ne dramatisons pas non plus, outre ce bug sérieux et chiant au possible, tout roule sur des roulettes malgré tout !
Pour mes diaporamas en plein écran j'utilise GRAPHIC CONVERTER  (et là ça ne freeze pas !) et je visualise pour le moment mes vidéo en mode fenêtré !  En attendant la résolution du problème !!!


----------



## Matador (12 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION ! J'ai des nouvelles... Il y a une personne qui a répondu qu'elle connait aussi des freezes du système avec son G5 1,8 SP et une carte ATI RADEON 9800 Pro SE.




Oui, mais apparemment il n'aurait de problèmes qu'à la sortie du jeu "Word of Warcraft".... Il ne spécifie pas si cela bugue aussi avec les vidéo QT et les diaporama Full screen..... 
Possible que la 9800 Pro SE soit moins impliquée sur cette configuration....


----------



## slainer68 (12 Mai 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça va, on a compris, les ATI "merdouillent" pour le moment avec TIGER !
> 
> MAIS NOM D'UNE PIPE : Personne n'a tenté de changer les pilotes de la carte graphique ????



Homer06, nVidia et ATI ne distribuent pas les drivers séparément, c'est Apple qui les intègre.
comme toute chose, ça a des désavantages et des avantages. les avantages sont que comme on a la derniere version du systeme on a la derniere version des drivers automatiquement. et y a aussi généralement moins de conflits que sur PC entre l'OS et les drivers vu qu'Apple teste constamment les 2 en meme temps. C'est pour cette raison qu'on attend tous(tes) la version 10.4.1 (mais personnellement j'y crois pas trop).

je vais aller me préparer à réinstaller Panther moi. parce que franchement moi un systeme ou je dois faire gaffe aux options de nombreuses applications, ainsi qu'aux liens sur le net (il m'arrive à cliquer sur un .mov ou .avi sans faire expres et me retrouver avec le G5 freezé, ça fait plaisir surtout qu'il y a pas de bouton reset sur le G5)... et j'oubliais : lancer les jeux constamment juste apres le boot pour éviter ce bug ça broute.

sinon une solutions pour redémarrer "proprement" le G5 lorsqu'il freeze est de le faire en SSH ! il suffit d'activer le serveur SSH via le panneau Partager dans les prefs systèmes. puis de se connecter via un Mac/PC sur le réseau local. Sur Windows utilisez le programme Putty (recherchez le sur google). Sur Mac, taper ssh nomutilisateur@IP
Puis une fois connecté, tapez "sudo reboot" et patientez quelques temps, généralement ça le fait rebooter.

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui les zamis !


----------



## Homer06 (12 Mai 2005)

OK ! Je crois comprendre que les changements de drivers ne se font pas dans la même logique que sous PC.

Mais excusez-moi d'être tétu (pardon, j'étais un peu énervé toute à l'heure), mais pourquoi ne pas faire de tests quand même ?
- changer *quand même* les drivers (même par des anciens, juste pour voir ...)
- MAJ du firmware du G5 (il n'y a peut-être pas de nouveaux firmware dispos, remarquez ... )
- modifier les paramètres de la carte graphique (en testant à chaque fois)
- etc ....

J'ai pris l'habitude de toujours faire pleins de tests avec mes différents PC. Sous WinDaube y'a pas vraiment le choix, on est un peu livré "à nous-mêmes" .....
Mais sous Mac, tout ça ne se fait peut-être pas .............


----------



## slainer68 (12 Mai 2005)

Homer06, il s'agit vraissemblablement d'un bug. c'est pas à nous de bidouiller mais aux développeurs. comme dit, les G5 1,8 de fin 2004 n'ont pas de MAJ du firmware et vu que les drivers sont intégrés dans le coeur du systeme, y a pas a les modifier, c'est pas possible.

pour l'instant, il n'y a que que deux solutions : réinstaller Panther (ce que je ferai sans probleme si la 10.4.1 ne corrige pas ce probleme) OU faire très attention aux actions faites sur Tiger : ne pas lancer aucune application en plein écran OpenGL (jeux, vidéo quicktime), ainsi que de vidéo dans Safari.

rappel probleme : freeze du systeme sur les G5 1,8 SP avec carte ATI 9600XT et peut etre 9800 (à confirmer).


----------



## YannisA (13 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Juste pour vous confirmer le problème de freeze aussi avec Firefox sur une page QT. De plus j'ai constaté un problème de freeze lors de la mise ne veille de l'écran....après un certain temps d'utilisation, la carte graphique ne répond plus...pas moyen de sortir du mode veille de l'écran.....Seul solution ...appuyer le beau bouton de la face avant .

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec Panther.....Et je suis assez surpris de ces bugs avec Tiger....Si la 10.4.1 ne corrige pas ces petis bugs (petit mais très ennuyeux) je pense que je vais réinstaller Panther


----------



## slainer68 (14 Mai 2005)

(mis à jour en bas)

Mauvaise nouvelle, très mauvaise nouvelle.

Un développeur d'ATI vient de poster sur la mailing list de développement OpenGL les modifications qui ont été corrigées dans les drivers ATI pour la version 10.4.1 du système.

Il cite en dernière position le problème qui touche les G5 1,8 SP avec carte ATI 9600XT (9800 aussi ?).

Le bug n'a pas encore été corrigé. Ils sont en train de travailler dessus, et pour l'instant ils n'ont pas encore reproduit le bug (!!!). 

Voilà. Donc pour ceux qui ont ce probleme, je recommande de réinstaller Panther.

         

_mise à jour : à priori il n'aurait pas encore testé sur un Mono 1,8. Il aurait juste testé sur un dual 1,8 et un mono 1,6..._


----------



## YannisA (14 Mai 2005)

Purée...c'est qd meme pas compliqué de reproduire le problème...
Réinstaller Panther....Ah oui, je pense que c'est finalement la bonne solution...:rateau:


----------



## slainer68 (14 Mai 2005)

L'email en question :

_De :   xxxxxxxxx@ati.com
Objet : Update on ATI Tiger issues
Date : 13 mai 2005 04:05:15 HAEC

Hi,

I figured I'd update the list on where we are in resolving the recent bunch
of ATI issues found in Tiger:

(......)



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------
5) Fullscreen content ALWAYS freezes PowerMac G5 1.8 SP

I have not been able to reproduce on a G5 1.8 MP and a G5 1.6 SP.  We'll get
our hands on a 1.8 Ghz single processor machine and keep working on this.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------
_


----------



## YannisA (14 Mai 2005)

Sur le forum de apple.....il y a bcp de personnes qui parlent de ce problème? Et chez Ati, ils n'ont pas le problème? C'est peut-être qu'ils ne veulent pas admettre le problème? En plus, le problème ne surgit pas tout de suite après le démarrage mais après 1 heure???
[size=-2]*
Bon peut-être faut-il changer de carte vidéo..et repasse sur sur une GeForce5200???
*[/size]


----------



## Matador (14 Mai 2005)

Ils sont débiles ou quoi chez APPLE ???  On leur a dit et répété que le bug concerne les PM Monoprocesseurs 1.8 Late 2004 avec une carte Radeon 9600 XT, que ce bug ne se produisait pas après le (re)démarrage du Mac, mais quelques heures après et eux, ils testent cela sur des bi-pro !!!! Ou sur des Révisions A 1.6 Ghz !!!


J'hallucine !!!    Pincez moi je rêve !!!  

Oh APPLE  !!! : Le monsieur vous a dit des PM G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz, oui ceux qui sont sortis fin 2004 et qui sont encore au catalogue !!  COMPRIS ???????? Vous voulez que je vous l'écrive en chinois ?

Bon, gardons tout de même espoir si le problème est tout de même cité et qu'ils vont travailler dessus !!!  On ne sait jamais, qu'une lueur de bon sens éclaire Cupertino....


----------



## Matador (14 Mai 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Sur le forum de apple.....il y a bcp de personnes qui parlent de ce problème? Et chez Ati, ils n'ont pas le problème? C'est peut-être qu'ils ne veulent pas admettre le problème? En plus, le problème ne surgit pas tout de suite après le démarrage mais après 1 heure???
> [size=-2]*
> Bon peut-être faut-il changer de carte vidéo..et repasse sur sur une GeForce5200???
> *[/size]




Ou alors la 6800 Ultra DLL ???


----------



## slainer68 (14 Mai 2005)

euh... bon, a priori le probleme est maintenant dans les mains de quelques gugus responsable des drivers Mac chez ATI... Apple a donc du redirigé le problème vers eux...


----------



## Matador (14 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> euh... bon, a priori le probleme est maintenant dans les mains de quelques gugus responsable des drivers Mac chez ATI... Apple a donc du redirigé le problème vers eux...



Peut-être qu'ils arriveront au moins à reproduire le bug eux........


----------



## YannisA (14 Mai 2005)

Yep....mais en attendant on croirait travailler sur un PC avec Winbouz....ou il faut rebooter toutes  les heures....c'est dommage ca gache le charme de Tiger


----------



## slainer68 (14 Mai 2005)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'ils arriveront au moins à reproduire le bug eux........



en meme temps c'est bien le gugus de chez ATI qui a essayé de reproduire le bug avec un 1,6 et un dual 1,8........

et franchement moi j'en ai marre d'ATI... déjà sur PC ils sont pas capables de faire des drivers sous Linux corrects. je pensais que sur Mac j'aurai pas de problemes avec eux je mettais trompé...

mais y a une lueur d'espoir : dans son mail le gars dit a la fin que pour les bugs qui ont été corrigés (mais qui nous concerne pas) y a moyen de le contacter pour qu'il envoit des patches de manière privée. donc ça sera possible si le bug est corrigé un jour d'avoir un patch avant la sortie d'une nouvelle version de Tiger...


----------



## Matador (15 Mai 2005)

Oui,  ce n'est pas impossible qu'un patch soit proposé en téléchargement dès qu'ils auront pris conscience du problème et qu'ils auront trouvé la solution....
Ils viennent par exemple de proposer en téléchargemenr une mis à jour de la ROM des X800 !!! (ces cartes posaient de gros problèmes de kernel Panic sous TIGE) Et cette mise à jour à résolu le problème....

Donc même si la 10.4.1 ne résolve pas le bug, on peut avoir une mise à jour des drives ou de la ROM de la 9600XT peu de temps après.....

Gardons espoir


----------



## Moumoune (15 Mai 2005)

En cette veille de jour non férié (hé, hé, hé) je vais apporter quelques propos pessimistes. Je suis abonné à la mailing list OpenGL/MacOS X et j'ai également reçu le mail du développeur ATI mentionnant qu'il n'arrivait pas à reproduire le bug qi nous préoccupe et pour cause, il ne se place pas dans la bonne configuration hardware. Ca ressemble vraiment à de la mauvaise fois car nous sommes très nombreux à avoir posté sur cette mailing list en enoncant très clairement le hardware incriminé.

Pourtant le plus préoccupant c'est de constater que ce bug se produit aussi avec une GeForce FX5200 ce qui laisserait penser que c'est pluôt le PowerMac qui a un souci avec Tiger plutôt que la carte graphique. Et c'est là où les choses se compliquent. Avant qu'Apple ne reconnaisse qu'il y a un défaut de conception sur ce PowerMac et nous propose une mise à jour firmware.... on en sera au G7 !!!!


----------



## Homer06 (15 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est là où les choses se compliquent. Avant qu'Apple ne reconnaisse qu'il y a un défaut de conception sur ce PowerMac et nous propose une mise à jour firmware.... on en sera au G7 !!!!



N'exagérons rien quand même ........... !! 

Il ne faut pas être "parano" comme ça ! Tiger vient juste de sortir, et de nombreux bugs vont déjà être corrigés avec la 10.4.1.
Si CE bug graphique doit être corrigé par une MAJ du firmware, Apple s'en occupera, c'est plus qu'évident !!!

Ils tiennent beaucoup à leur nouvel OS (normal !!) et ne vont pas risquer la propagation d'une méchante rumeur sur la compatibilité G5/Tiger !

Donc pour le moment : 
*Soyez patient !
ou
Repasser à Panther !*


----------



## Moumoune (15 Mai 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Si CE bug graphique doit être corrigé par une MAJ du firmware, Apple s'en occupera, c'est plus qu'évident !!!



Dis moi Homer, ca fait longtemps que tu es sur Mac ? Parce que des exemples où Apple fait la sourde oreilles face à ses clients, j'en ai à la pelle...


----------



## Matador (15 Mai 2005)

Oui, je reste malgré tout confiant et ce pour trois raisons :

* Je pense qu'APPLE est conscient du problème. Les nombreux rapports de bug à ce sujet ont du quand même les alerter quelque part.....  A moins d'être complètement aveugle....
Maintenant je ne sais pas à quel niveau se situe le problème : pilotes cartes graphiques, Quicktime, OpenGL, firmware etc....  Mais bon, il y a forcément une solution !!

* Le modèle PM G5 late 2004 monoprocesseur 1.8 ghz est toujours au catalogue (les bi-pro ont évolué, mais pas le mono) et est de surcroît livré avec TIGER ! Je ne crois pas qu'APPLE puisse ce permettre le luxe de vendre longtemps des PowerMac sous TIGER avec la présence d'un tel bug !

* La récente mise à jour de la ROM des cartes ATI X800 (il y avait un problème de kernel Panic au démarrage sur les G5 munis de cette carte) a permis de régler le problème et cela a été assez vite.


Donc, même si la 10.4.1  ne permet pas de résoudre NOTRE bug (il faudra vérifier tout de même), je pense que nous aurons bientôt en téléchargement un patch qui permettra de résoudre le bug qui nous concerne : soit un patch de la ROM des cartes graphiques concernées, soit une mise à jour du firmware du PM G5.......

Ceci dit, la seule chose qui me fait peur, c'est le silence d'APPLE sur cette affaire (une fois de plus) et le manque d'empressement pour le résoudre.... C'est surtout cela qui est regrettable....

Alors soyons patients et n'hésitons pas à mettre la pression sur APPLE : rapports de bug, téléphone, emails etc.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mai 2005)

ouai ben j'ai essayé ,ca l'a pas fait 
j'ai ressayé une heure apres 
paf ,freeze..  
faut qu'il fassent quelque chose tt de meme
bon d'accord ,on peut se passer du full screen de QT ,on évite les diaporama mail et iphoto (ya graphic converter qui fait ca tres bien )
mais tt de meme ,C pas normal ,et j'espere qu'on aura vite une réponse d'apple..


----------



## slainer68 (15 Mai 2005)

Moi je peux pas me passer des quelques jeux que j'ai sur mon Mac ==> Panther, avec beaucoup de regres. Au fait, Sydney Bristow, as tu aussi envoyé ton rapport de bug en anglais sur http://bugreport.apple.com c'est très important. Plus de gens feront chier Apple sur ce bug, plus ils se bougeront le cul.

Merci


----------



## Moumoune (16 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux pas me passer des quelques jeux que j'ai sur mon Mac ==> Panther, avec beaucoup de regres. Au fait, Sydney Bristow, as tu aussi envoyé ton rapport de bug en anglais sur http://bugreport.apple.com c'est très important. Plus de gens feront chier Apple sur ce bug, plus ils se bougeront le cul.
> 
> Merci



J'en remets une couche. Slainer68 a raison. Plus on sera nombreux à remonter à Apple ce bug, plus on aura des chances que le mammouth et son inertie habituelle daigne corriger le tir.
Et pour ma part, je REFUSE de me passer des vidéos QuickTime plein écran ainsi que du diaporama d'iPhoto et de mail !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mai 2005)

ca y est j'ai envoyé le bug apres avoir crée un compte ADC 
ca a l'air pas mal ,ya un tracking number du pb ...

esperons que ca bouge ,C dommage Tiger tourne Nickel sinon...
soyons optimistes...


----------



## Moumoune (16 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> esperons que ca bouge



Dis moi, Rambaldi il ne parle pas du bug de notre PowerMac dans sa prophétie ?


----------



## slainer68 (16 Mai 2005)

est-ce que quelqu'un de vous a la possibilité d'échanger son ATI avec une nVidia pour voir si le probleme continue ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, Rambaldi il ne parle pas du bug de notre PowerMac dans sa prophétie ?



jsais pas ,mais la ca va chauffer,la fin de la saison 4 ...
double épisode 4x20 et 4x21 mercredi
episode final la semaine prochaine...
Syd va sauver le monde parait il !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que quelqu'un de vous a la possibilité d'échanger son ATI avec une nVidia pour voir si le probleme continue ?



euh pas moi ,j'aimerai pas un 5200 ,elle est moins bien ...
par contre ,une 6800 j'aimerai bien ,mais chere!


----------



## Matador (16 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que quelqu'un de vous a la possibilité d'échanger son ATI avec une nVidia pour voir si le probleme continue ?



Oui, il serait intéressant de savoir si un possesseur de PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur (acheté depuis la fin 2004) 1.8 Ghz  muni d'une carte Nvidia (5200 ou une 6800 Ultra DLL par exemple) a pu également constater ou non ce bug !!

Merci d'avance pour cette réponse....


----------



## slainer68 (17 Mai 2005)

10.4.1 est sorti. On peut me confirmer que ce bug est toujours présent dans la dernière version de Tiger ? Moi je peux essayer que ce soir ^^...


----------



## slainer68 (17 Mai 2005)

Je me réponds à moi même : la 10.4.1 ne CORRIGE PAS ce problème ...

Merci Apple, à la prochaine...


----------



## Moumoune (17 Mai 2005)

En effet 10.4.1 ne corrige pas ce problème. C'était prévisible vu que le développement de cette mise à jour était déjà bien avancé quand on a commencé à parler de notre problème.
Ce bug DEVRA être corrigé dans 10.4.2 ou par une mise à jour du Firmware du PowerMac. Si ce n'est pas le cas, direction les associations de consommateurs.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mai 2005)

j'ai fait la mise a jour ,
reste a voir si ca corrige ou pas ...
ca dépends peut etre des machines...

@ voir


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mai 2005)

pas de freeze pour l'instant
je vais le laisse allumé tte la soirée,on verra bien...
je pense etre fixé ce soir...
ce qui est drole C quece freez n'est pas systématique tt de meme...
si Ca freezait n'importe quand ,a 100% ,tt le temps qu'on fait un diaporama ou un full screen,mais la ,C pas tt le temps..
C bizarre 
enfin pr l'instant ,j'ai rien sous 10.4.1


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mai 2005)

ben voila ,Ca freeze tjrs   

j'aurai éventuellement une solution temporaire:si le mac est allumé depuis au moins deux heures,on a ttes les chances que le full screen fasse freezer:
je ne sais pas si ca marche,mai si on est amené a faire un full screen QT ,essayons de suspendre le mac ,puis de le relancer aussitot...
qui c'est ,peut etre ca freezera pas ...
Et C pas long a faire...
certes ,C pas la panassé ,mais si ca marche ,ca evite un redémarrage...


----------



## Matador (17 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas de freeze pour l'instant
> je vais le laisse allumé tte la soirée,on verra bien...
> je pense etre fixé ce soir...
> ce qui est drole C quece freez n'est pas systématique tt de meme...
> ...




Oui, le bug n'a pas été corrigé...  J'espère que l'on ne sera pas obligé d'attendre la 10.4.2 (deuxième quinzaine de juin en principe) pour voir ce bug corrigé !!!  Un patch ou une mise à jour du firmware serait bienvenue avant !! 


En effet, c'est tout de même bizarre que ça ne freeze pas quand le Mac a booté ou rebooté et que ça freeze après....  A priori je ne crois pas que les pilotes des cartes graphiques soient en cause.... vu que ça touche aussi bien les Nvidia que les ATI. Ce n'est pas non plus un problème hardware, vu que PANTHER tourne nickel et qu'on a pas de bug !
C'est donc bien dans TIGER que le problème se trouve... Ou un problème d'incompatibilité avec ce PM qui nécessite une mise à jour du firmware....


EN TOUT ETAT DE CAUSE...  APPLE  FAITE QUELQUE CHOSE ET ÉCOUTEZ NOS PLAINTES !!!!!!!!  AVANT QUE L'ON S'ADRESSE EN EFFET AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE CONSOMMATEURS !!!!


----------



## slainer68 (18 Mai 2005)

Voilà, j'ai créé une pétition en ligne.

Venez la signer là :

http://www.slainer68.net/tigerbrokemyg5/index.php

N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour tous vos commentaires.

@+.

PS : faites passer le mot !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2005)

avez

tout en esperant une correction rapide du pb,je vous invite a essayer ma solution ,certes ,qui ne résout pas le bug ,masi peut etre qu'en mettant en veille puis en réactivant aussitot,le bug ne se produit pas ,si dans la foulée ,on lance un diaporama iPhoto ou un QT fullscreen ...
je vais moi meme essayer :mon mac est allumé depuis 1 heure ,du moins de retour de veille,et va tourner jusque 23 h ...


----------



## audiosong (18 Mai 2005)

Bon, doule test sur Mono 1,8Ghz ; à chaud, de ts à autre, freeze Quicktime avec FX5200 et à froid quasiment jamais...

J'ai refait les tests plusieurs fois, et de tps à autre, c l'inverse qui se produit.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que cela provient du type de fichiers QT ; s'ils sont trop anciens, le freeze est du genre régulier , par contre, pour les fichiers QT6 et 7, pas de freeze

J'attends ma 9800pro pour d'autre tests.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2005)

je comprends pas bien  
tu veux dire si on enregistre un fichier avec QT 6 ou 7 ,pas de freeze???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2005)

j'ai pas de freeze aujourd'hui...
hier ,j'ai chargé aussi un codec ,il était proposé en meme temps que 10.4.1,il y était question d'ATI je crois...
peutetre c'est ca...
en tout cas pour l'instant pas de freeze...

je serai fixé ce soir...


----------



## Matador (18 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de freeze aujourd'hui...
> hier ,j'ai chargé aussi un codec ,il était proposé en meme temps que 10.4.1,il y était question d'ATI je crois...
> peutetre c'est ca...
> en tout cas pour l'instant pas de freeze...
> ...




C'est quoi ce codec ???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2005)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce codec ???


cT dans mise a jour logiciels,jel'ai installé ,mais de tte facon ,mon Power Mac viens de feezer a l'instant...
reste plus que ma méthode qui consiste a mettre en veille et relancer de suite ,si on veut faire un QT full screen...
peut etre ca marche


----------



## Thorne^ (18 Mai 2005)

Hallo, bon soir ! 

Je suis à nouveau ici. Je suis, ce texte d'Allemagne moi avec des Babelfish ai traduit, c'est pourquoi peut être le qui il doit être lu légèrement étrangement et beaucoup d'erreurs a. Je demande d'excuser cela  

Je suis un nouveau Mac depuis le 17 mars 2005 utilisateur et moi ce fais beaucoup d'amusement avec le Mac travailler. 

Ce n'est que que j'ai installé "Mac OS X tigre", suis opacifié la joie au Mac quelque chose. 

La pétition semble être une bonne idée , a malheureusement été supprimée l'appel à la pétition par un Sysop du Apple à appui de forum : (et je suppose qui il est lui, sur la pétition le côté ai écrit ce ne le serait pas de bonne idée et serait mieux prendre contact avec le les Apple appui . 

Mais comme dit qui seulement une supposition est. Le Apple est supprime très rapidement malheureusement très lentement contributions inconfortables, lors de la solution. Que avez-vous entrepris jusqu'ici ? 

Salutations d'Allemagne 

Thorne^


----------



## Homer06 (19 Mai 2005)

Décidemment j'ai toujours été une grosse bille en Allemand, et même avec la traduction en français je pige rien ....... !!   

Je dois vraiment pas être fait pour cette langue !


----------



## audiosong (19 Mai 2005)

Et bien avec les fichiers encodés en QT6 et QT7 pas de freeze ; pour les autres , c aléatoire.

Bon, je viens de recevoir ma 9800Pro G5 256Mo, et bien pas de freeze sous H264 en full screen, mais par contre déçu du bruit du ventilo de la carte... on peut pas le ralentir ?

Après différents tests de Virtual PC 7, c bcp moins stable que sous Panther.

Je me demande aussi si je vais pas réinstaller Panther... dommage spotlight c top, le système était plus rapide et tout et tout... Bon alors APPLE il faudrait encore une 10.4.2 très vite.


----------



## Moumoune (19 Mai 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens de recevoir ma 9800Pro G5 256Mo, et bien pas de freeze sous H264 en full screen



Dois-je comprendre que le changement de carte graphique résoud le problmèe qui nous concerne tous ? Ce qui laisserait penser quand même que c'est un problème avec les drivers de la 9600XT.


----------



## Thorne^ (19 Mai 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> Et bien avec les fichiers encodés en QT6 et QT7 pas de freeze ; pour les autres , c aléatoire.
> 
> Bon, je viens de recevoir ma 9800Pro G5 256Mo, et bien pas de freeze sous H264 en full screen, mais par contre déçu du bruit du ventilo de la carte... on peut pas le ralentir ?
> 
> ...



Salute audiosong

Oui, le Radeon9800 OEM-Karte doit être très bruyant, ainsi comme un déshydrateur de cheveux. Avec le Silencer l'échappement des Arctic-Cooling, devient beaucoup plus doucement lui. jeter une vue sur ces Review: http://www.riscx.com/reviews/9800_arctic_cooler/

Le problème, si tu échanges l'échappement, tu perds la garantie sur le ATI carte.

He says:
I recently bought an ATi Radeon 9800 Pro Mac Edition Video Card Retail edition for increased gaming speed and overall graphics acceleration. There have been some complaints of the fan noise on the Radeon 9800 card being compared to that of a hair dryer, mostly the OEM edition, not the Retail version which I bought.


----------



## Matador (19 Mai 2005)

Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles d'APPLE ???

Et si on envoyait des courriers et/ou des FAx à APPLE FRANCE à ce sujet ????

Nos "bug reporter" ne bougent pas beaucoup...  C'est toujours "open", mais on ne voit rien venir.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2005)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles d'APPLE ???
> 
> Et si on envoyait des courriers et/ou des FAx à APPLE FRANCE à ce sujet ????
> 
> Nos "bug reporter" ne bougent pas beaucoup...  C'est toujours "open", mais on ne voit rien venir.....



on peut toujourrs le faire...
moi je le prends avec philosophie,en me disant que je n'utilise les diaporamas iPhotos que pour frimer quand qqun vient   
quand a QT full screen ,je ne lutilise pas ,mais j'ai tjrs pris Mplayer avant Tiger...
donc je peux me passer de ca ,masi je voudrais bien que ce soit réglé tt de meme...


----------



## Moumoune (20 Mai 2005)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles d'APPLE ???
> 
> Et si on envoyait des courriers et/ou des FAx à APPLE FRANCE à ce sujet ????
> 
> Nos "bug reporter" ne bougent pas beaucoup...  C'est toujours "open", mais on ne voit rien venir.....



J'ai contacté Apple au 08 25 88 80 24. J'ai exposé calmement notre problème commun à une personne courtoise. Nous avons fait ensemble les manipulations classiques (Zapper la PRAM, réparer les autorisations, vérifier le volume de démarrage...) sans succès bien évidemment. Ils ont alors pris mon numéro de téléphone pour qu'un "technicien de niveau 2" (apparemment il y a des castes chez Apple) me contacte ultérieurement. Ca a été chose faite hier après-midi. Ce technicien m'a confirmé que c'était la première fois qu'il entendait parler de ce problème. Il m'a demandé de lui uploader mon ASP. Je lui ai même indiqué le fil de cette discussion. Il doit me recontacter dans la journée. Les choses avancent, c'est rassurant.


----------



## Homer06 (20 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai contacté Apple au 08 25 88 80 24. J'ai exposé calmement notre problème commun à une personne courtoise. Nous avons fait ensemble les manipulations classiques (Zapper la PRAM, réparer les autorisations, vérifier le volume de démarrage...) sans succès bien évidemment. Ils ont alors pris mon numéro de téléphone pour qu'un "technicien de niveau 2" (apparemment il y a des castes chez Apple) me contacte ultérieurement. Ca a été chose faite hier après-midi. Ce technicien m'a confirmé que c'était la première fois qu'il entendait parler de ce problème. Il m'a demandé de lui uploader mon ASP. Je lui ai même indiqué le fil de cette discussion. Il doit me recontacter dans la journée. Les choses avancent, c'est rassurant.



Belle initiative Moumoune !    
Merci !


----------



## slainer68 (20 Mai 2005)

Excellente initiative Moumoune. N'oublie pas de préciser que de nombreuses personnes ont ce problème...

Pour ma part j'aurai bien tenté aussi d'appeller l'Applecare mais mes 90 jours de support téléphonique sont arrivés à expiration, j'ai peur qu'ils me refusent le support.


----------



## Moumoune (20 Mai 2005)

Quelques infos supplémentaires :

Le "technicien niveau 2" (il me pardonnera cette appelation...) d'Apple m'a recontacté. Il reconnait que de nombreux PowerMacs G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 sont affectés par ce bug. Par contre, il n'a pas pu le reproduire avec une Ge Force FX 5200. Il n'a pas essayé avec une 9600 XT. En tout état de cause, il fait remonter (Merci monsieur le technicien de niveau 2) le problème aux développeurs Apple. Il me recontacte en début de semaine prochaine...

Fin de l'épisode pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2005)

super Moumoune,j'espere que ca va bouger,meme si j'ai deja oublié le bug ,je bosse comme avec panther,cad Graphic converter pour les diaporamas photos et Mplayer pour les vidéo Full Screen...
et tant pis pour le diaporama dans mail...


----------



## Moumoune (20 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> meme si j'ai deja oublié le bug ,je bosse comme avec panther,cad Graphic converter pour les diaporamas photos et Mplayer pour les vidéo Full Screen...
> et tant pis pour le diaporama dans mail...



Désolé, mais je ne peux pas (et surtout ne veux pas) avoir ton indulgence vis à vis d'Apple. Pour moi, c'est inaceptable de devoir toujours garder dans un petit coin de sa tête telle ou telle action à ne pas faire sur sa machine pour ne pas la faire planter. Windows 95, c'est has been depuis pas mal de temps si mes souvenirs sont exacts...
Pour le moment, Apple semble être disposer à faire le necessaire pour corriger le problème. Ils n'ont pas l'air de faire la sourde oreille. Wait and see.


----------



## slainer68 (20 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai envoyé un email au développeur d'ATI qui a une fois posté sur la ML openGL pour lui demander gentillement si y a des nouvelles sur ce probleme. Je vous dirai s'il me répond.

"Par contre, il n'a pas pu le reproduire avec une Ge Force FX 5200. Il n'a pas essayé avec une 9600 XT." > il a essayé avec quelle CG alors ?

Moi ce que j'aimerai c'est que quelqu'un chez Apple nous dise clairement : "on a corrigé ce bug et il sera corrigé dans la 10.4.2" ou "on a toujours pas corrigé ce bug". Parce que j'ai pas envie d'attendre la 10.4.2 dans le doute.

Et puis je considère ce bug comme critique car en cas de freeze, on perd tous les travaux ouverts, c'est assez grave. Et bien que certaines personnes peuvent se passer des options plein écran de certaines applications, certains comme moi développent sur XCode 2 et voudraient utiliser des fonctions OpenGL...
Donc j'ai vraiment envie de demander un patch séparé si ce bug est corrigé.


----------



## Moumoune (20 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> "Par contre, il n'a pas pu le reproduire avec une Ge Force FX 5200. Il n'a pas essayé avec une 9600 XT." > il a essayé avec quelle CG alors ?



Il a essayé avec un PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 équipé d'une GeForce FX 5200 et il n'a pas réussi à reproduire le bug avec cette configuration.

Pour moi aussi ce bug est critique, car en effet on perd tous les travaux en cours en cas de freeze.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne peux pas (et surtout ne veux pas) avoir ton indulgence vis à vis d'Apple. Pour moi, c'est inaceptable de devoir toujours garder dans un petit coin de sa tête telle ou telle action à ne pas faire sur sa machine pour ne pas la faire planter. Windows 95, c'est has been depuis pas mal de temps si mes souvenirs sont exacts...
> Pour le moment, Apple semble être disposer à faire le necessaire pour corriger le problème. Ils n'ont pas l'air de faire la sourde oreille. Wait and see.



bien sur je suisd'accord ,il faut que ce la soit corriger
j'ai fait ce qu'il faut ,j'ai crée le compte ADC ,j'a isignalé le bug ,et je regarde si ca avance...
maintenant j'ia pas envie non plus de stresser pour ca ,car je n'utilisait pas iPhoto sous panther ,ni le full screen quick time...
donc je fais comme avant ...
mais j'ai hate aussi que cela soit corrigé bien sur...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2005)

Les animations iTunes aussi ,ca vient de freezer la !!
et ca ,ca me gene ,parce que je les utilisais ,avant sous panther ...

mince y faut qu'ils se bougent...
ou alors je change de carte graphic...
mais quoi prendre ,la Nvidia 6800 est hors de prix ,le 5200 est moins performante...que le 9600XT  

enfait ,il s'agit de tous les programmes Apple :Quicktime,iPhoto,Mail,et maintenant iTunes... bizarre ...
si c'est que leurs programmes qui merdent ,ils doivent pouvoir trouver rapidement la réponse ....j'ai bien envie de téléphoner aussi....
C quoi encore le téléphone ,pour avoir le technicien de seconde zone ,la?


----------



## slainer68 (20 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow, je le rappelle : y a pas que QT/Slideshow qui font planter mais TOUTES les applications qui mettent le plein écran OpenGL donc aussi iTunes, iMovie, Final Cut Pro et j'en oublie et TOUS les jeux. Donc oui, c'est grave ce problème...

Et pret d'un mois apres la sortie, toujours aucune réponse sur l'avancée de résolution de ce problème...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Sydney Bristow, je le rappelle : y a pas que QT/Slideshow qui font planter mais TOUTES les applications qui mettent le plein écran OpenGL donc aussi iTunes, iMovie, Final Cut Pro et j'en oublie et TOUS les jeux. Donc oui, c'est grave ce problème...
> 
> Et pret d'un mois apres la sortie, toujours aucune réponse sur l'avancée de résolution de ce problème...



mais moi j'utilise Mplayer pourles vidéos full screen ,et la aucun pb.?
quelle est donc la diférence?


----------



## slainer68 (20 Mai 2005)

Parce que vois tu, une application peut utiliser différentes techniques pour se mettre en plein écran. Si tu crées une application avec une fenetre sans bordure et tu l'étire sur toute la surface de l'écran, tu auras une fenetre en plein écran sans utiliser OpenGL ! MPlayer doit soit utiliser autre chose que l'OpenGL par défaut... c'est tout. idem pour graphicconverter.
Le probleme étant que généralement c'est le plus rapide et le plus commode aujourd'hui d'utiliser l'opengl pour faire un plein écran.


Note : vraisemblablement, il semble que même en changeant la carte graphique, le problème est toujours présent ! Donc il semblerait qu'Apple ait mis un pied dans le plat en refourgant le problème aux développeurs d'ATI !!!

Je cite du post sur Apple Discussions

"Well, just to satisfy my curiosity, I borrowed a Nvidia 5200 Ultra from a friend to see if that would fix the problem. To my disappointment, my PM is still freezing up. It appears that this isn't a problem with the ATI 9600 graphics cards as some of us have suspected. 

On a more positive note, Apple has been in contact with me after submitting my bug report on this issue. So far they have only requested additional information and log files, but it is better than nothing. Hopefully they will be able to correct this issue soon. It is disturbing having a $1500 computer that can only run for 2 hours before it either freezes up or I have to reboot it just to make sure it doesn't freeze up."

Et pourquoi le "super" technicien Niveau 2 n'a pas pu reproduire lui aussi le problème avec la nvidia ? a-t-il au moins fait les tests sur un G5 late 2004 ? a-t-il au moins patienté un peu de temps avant de dire que le problème n'était pas présent ??
C'est rageant tout ça !!!


----------



## Thorne^ (20 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi le "super" technicien Niveau 2 n'a pas pu reproduire lui aussi le problème avec la nvidia ? a-t-il au moins fait les tests sur un G5 late 2004 ? a-t-il au moins patienté un peu de temps avant de dire que le problème n'était pas présent ??
> C'est rageant tout ça !!!



Boin soir

I think the answer is easy, the Level 2 Technican could not reproduce the freezing, because he didnt take enough time for it. Im pretty sure he turned the Mac on, tried a few times full-screen movies with quicktime and maybe with the Preview tool. It working fine, so he thinks there is no Problem with the Gforce 5200 Card.
As you know, the Technican has to try it after a few hours uptime. And even then can it happen, it works a few times without freezing. 
Im sure, even a logic board or a ram replacement wont change anything, because no other G5 Mac has the freezing with Tiger, but the G5 1.8 Single CPU. Even iMac G5 users dont have it.

I have a posting about the freezing in a german Mac User Forum, only 2 people said the have also this problem 

I wrote this posting in english instead of french, because i assume the french translations are bad and i post here, because it happens not much in the english threads.


----------



## slainer68 (20 Mai 2005)

I totally agree with Thorne.

Yes, the problem is that only few people have this problem, so it's very important that EVERY person affected by it creates a bug report and phone AppleCare if they can (in my case I've got my G5 for more than 90 days so I don't think they'll accept to give me phone support (should I try nevertheless ?))...

Here are all the facts that we know today :

* The problem only occurs on G5 1,8 SP. We don't know if all 1,8 SP are affected but all Late 2004 seems affected.

* The problem seems not to be related to the graphic card (some persons with nVidia cards also reported the same problem). Maybe more person bought the G5 with an ATI 9600XT than with the standard nVidia 5200, this is why more persons with an ATI 9600XT are complaining...

* 03/05/05 : An Apple OpenGL developer answers me on the Mac OpenGL and he told me that he was not aware of this problem. I sent him an answer but he did not answer me again.

* 13/05/05 : An ATI developer sent an email on the Mac OpenGL mailing list explaining the fixes ATI made since Tiger was released. At the end he wrote something about this problem, explaining that he was working on this problem but didn't succeed in reproducing it.
If an ATI developer is working on this bug, it must be because Apple sent them the bug reports. But it would be a serious mistake because the problem seems not to be related to the GC. And I don't think ATI will be able to correct this problem if it's not related to their drivers...

* 20/05/05 : I sent an email to the ATI developer that posts on Mac OpenGL ML asking him if he has more information about this problem. I hope I will get an answer (but I don't think...).

* 20/05/05 : "Moumoune" phoned the French AppleCare service and a Level 2 technician told him that he knows that a lot of G5 1,8 SP are affected by this bug.


----------



## YannisA (21 Mai 2005)

Apres qq recherches sur le net, je ne suis rendu compte que nous n'étions pas les seuls à souffrir de ce problème de Freeze avec nos PM 1,8 mono. Ce qui est assez inquietant c'est qu'il semble que le phénomène ne soit pas lié à la carte vidéo (puisque certaines personnes ont le problème avec d'autres cartes que la 9600). Ce freeze serait plutot due à un bug du Power Mac combiné avec Tiger? 
Moi j'ai un PM mono avec tout d'origine Apple (meme la RAM de 2GB) et j'ai fait une installation propre de Tiger et que de façon aléatoire mon Mac se plante (je ne sais jamais qd cela ce produit!!) ce qui est d'autant plus difficile à expliquer au support apple! et en plus je pense que Apple se la joue tranquille en disant que c'est un bug ATI! comme ca ils font traîner les choses mais les utilisateurs seront de plus en plus en colère!

Etant un switcher (Win/Linux) je trouve ce bug honteux!!! J'ai quitté cette merde de windows parce que je passais mon temps à rebooter...et me voila sur Mac...à faire la même chose...la différence c'est qu'un Mac coute un peu plus chère qu'un PC qu'on achete au supermarché!

En attendant je croise les doigts pour que mon PM ne freeze plus (j'ai resette la SMU, la PRAM et meme en open boot)...wait and see..


----------



## Moumoune (21 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> a-t-il au moins patienté un peu de temps avant de dire que le problème n'était pas



Il ne faut pas non plus prendre les techniciens Apple pour des débiles profonds. Je lui avais parlé de ce point particulier, il a donc tenté de reproduire le bug sur une machine allumée depuis plusieurs heures.



			
				Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> I think the answer is easy, the Level 2 Technican could not reproduce the freezing, because he didnt take enough time for it. Im pretty sure he turned the Mac on, tried a few times full-screen movies with quicktime and maybe with the Preview tool. It working fine, so he thinks there is no Problem with the Gforce 5200 Card.



Sorry Thorne^ but the technician took enough time to reproduce the freezing as he was aware (i told him) that this bug only appears on a maching turned on for several hours. Fact is that this problem is less spread with the N'Vidia graphics cards than with the ATI ones.




			
				slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Yes, the problem is that only few people have this problem


En sommes nous sûr ? Pour ma part, je pense que TOUS les PowerMacs G5 1.8 SP d'Octobre 2004 sont touchés par ce bug. Je pencherai plus pour une incompatibilité du firmware de ce PowerMac avec Tiger. (Au passage, le mien est en 5.2.2f2) A mon avis, c'est plus le fait que ce PowerMac est moins répandu que les autres modèles ou que les possesseurs ce cette machine ne sont pas des Apple Geeks qui suivent les forums Mac qui laisse croire que peu de personnes sont touchées par ce bug.


----------



## YannisA (21 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> En sommes nous sûr ? Pour ma part, je pense que TOUS les PowerMacs G5 1.8 SP d'Octobre 2004 sont touchés par ce bug. Je pencherai plus pour une incompatibilité du firmware de ce PowerMac avec Tiger. (Au passage, le mien est en 5.2.2f2) A mon avis, c'est plus le fait que ce PowerMac est moins répandu que les autres modèles ou que les possesseurs ce cette machine ne sont pas des Apple Geeks qui suivent les forums Mac qui laisse croire que peu de personnes sont touchées par ce bug.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Moumoune, c'est probablement un problème de firmware (je suis aussi en 5.2.2f2) combiné avec Tiger. Mais que peut-on faire? appeler le support? oui mais que font-ils?


----------



## Moumoune (21 Mai 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Moumoune, c'est probablement un problème de firmware (je suis aussi en 5.2.2f2) combiné avec Tiger. Mais que peut-on faire? appeler le support? oui mais que font-ils?



Surtout il ne faut pas hésiter à appeler AppleCare. Peu importe que tu sois dans la période des 90 jours de support téléphonique ou non. Il y aura un numéro de dossier créé. Ensuite avec ce numéro de dossier tu appelles le service relation clientèle. Courtoisie de rigueur mais fermement tu leur demandes qu'un technicien te rappelle pour faire des tests étendus et fasse remonter le problème aux développeurs. Plus Apple recensera de cas, plus il y a de chance pour que ce problème soit corrigé.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

bon les amis ,moi aussi se pb commence a me mettre mal a l'aise ,d'autant que la réponse d'apple tarde a venir ....
meme si c'est pas corrigé tt de suite ,il faudrait au moins q'uils reconnaissent le pb et annoncent qu'ils y travail...

j'aimerai que qqun me donne un n° de tel a appeler pour signaler mon bug...

plus on sera nbreux a tel,plus vite ils se bougeront le CXX


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Mai 2005)

Hello 

I called the Apple Support at 10:00 CET today, it's a phone number in Germany, but the call goes to german support in Ireland. He didn't hear about this problem  

It was a long phone talk (40minutes). I had to do nvram, pram reset, then in Open Firmware reset-nvram and reset-all, boot in save mode with repair of user permissions and ad an second User with Admin rights.
I told him i did it already many times, but he didn't care, he said: _Please do it and test your Mac a few days. If it didnt help, call us again and say the case-number."_

Told him also about the many ppl with the same freeze problem and the Thread on Apple Discussions. I told him also everything about the Shutdown and Sleep problem of the Power Mac G5 1.8 SP.

Guess what the Mac did after all the resets? After 3.5 hours did i start a mov video and he freezed   

I knew before it would happen, why should it have been different to all my other resets and repairs before.

In case it's useful to compare:

 Hardware Overview:

      Machine Name: Power Mac G5
      Machine Model: PowerMac9,1
      CPU Type: PowerPC G5  (3.0)
      Number Of CPUs: 1
      CPU Speed: 1.8 GHz
      L2 Cache (per CPU): 512 KB
      Memory: 1 GB
      Bus Speed: 600 MHz
      Boot ROM Version: 5.2.2f2

ATI Radeon 9600 XT:
Chipset-Model:	ATY,RV360
Superdrive: SONY DVD RW DW-U21A
Keyboard: Apple USB 
Mouse: Logitech MX-1000 USB wireless
Printer: HP Laserjet 1320 USB
DSL: AVM Fritzbox (Router Mode with internal DSL-Modem)
Scanner: Epson 1240U USB
No Bluetooth, no Airport


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

voila j'ai appelé apple care au 0825 888 024 
le type n'était pas au courant (bien sur )
j'ai insisté lourdement sur l'aspect génant du pb ,tout en étant calme ,courtois mais ferme...
il m'a proposé un dépannage,mais ayant lu les post précédent ,j'ai pas eu envie de perdre mon temps avec des manips qui n'auraient donné aucun résultat:C un bug ,il doit donc etre corrigé...
il m'a parlé d'une MAJ systeme,d'une Maj du firmware de la carte graphic (?)
voila ,wait and see


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Mai 2005)

Update

Called the Apple Support again, had the same Support guy on the phone as in the morning today.
I told him i have still the freezing problem. 
The Support guy said i should give my Mac to a Apple Service Provider for repair. But i didn't agree with him, because it is almost impossible that so many ppl have this freezing problems after install and use of Mac OS X Tiger.

He decided now to connect me with a Level 2 Support guy.I repeated the problems and gave him the information about the thread on Apple Discussions. 
He didn't have an Mac with my System Configuration, he will test it in the next days and call me back with his results.

Could be he will say i should give my Mac to repair, but im pretty sure it will be a waste of time, because as i said a few lines before, it is almost impossible that so many ppl have this freezing problems and the same Hardware failure. In my humble opinion isnt it a Hardware failure. I think still it is a problem of Tiger. It still happens, even with a new user account, even with a clean install OS Tiger, without 3rd Party Drivers or Non-Apple Programs.

It could be interesting: Will the Apple support for Germany and the Support for France come to different results on the same issue? Both are Level2 people. Assume they sit both in Cork (Ireland), only in a other office


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila j'ai appelé apple care au 0825 888 024
> le type n'était pas au courant (bien sur )
> j'ai insisté lourdement sur l'aspect génant du pb ,tout en étant calme ,courtois mais ferme...
> il m'a proposé un dépannage,mais ayant lu les post précédent ,j'ai pas eu envie de perdre mon temps avec des manips qui n'auraient donné aucun résultat:C un bug ,il doit donc etre corrigé...
> ...



Maj? A major firmware Problem with the Firmware of the graphic card?

Of course its possible, the problems is it seems there is no firmware update for the card, as far its known to me.


----------



## YannisA (21 Mai 2005)

Hi, 
Just to confirm that the bug occurs also with a full screen preview in Spotlight (I've done a find on image file then in the spotlight window, i've clicked on "Play" button to visualize the images) then booung (like our friend Steve says) ....freeze! My MAC was running since 7 hours. I've try "the shortcut for freeze" (like it is explained in the Apple document Mac OS X 10.4 Help - Shortcut for freeze) but unsuccessful
After the restart, i've retried the same operation in spotlight ....without any problem!


----------



## endavent (21 Mai 2005)

J'ai suivi le sujet avec intérêt car je viens de recevoir mon Imac G5 20" 2Ghz équipé d'une carte ...Radeon 9600.

Et devinez quoi ? J'ai eu la désagréable surprise de constater plusieurs gels du système, soit en utilisant Safari, soit peu après le démarrage de la machine, sans rien faire, soit après l'activation de l'économiseur d'écran, bef plusieurs situations très différentes.

J'ai lancé l'utilitaire Techtool qui a gelé la machine lors du test mémoire.

J'ai alors démonté l'ordinateur et remis la barette mémoire d'origine, que j'avais remplacé par deux barettes 512 Mo (identiques pour le 128 bits). Dès lors, après un test réussi avec Techtool, j'ai essayé une des deux barettes, puis j'ai remis les deux, et cela a fonctionné toute la nuit dernière (en veille) et aujourd'hui.

Puis j'ai fait une fausse manoeuvre qui a coupé brutalement l'alimentation de l'Imac. Au redémarrage, rebelote : freeze au bout de quelques minutes !! Pourtant cette fois Techtool ne s'est pas planté.

J'ai du redémarrer plusieurs fois la machine (dont la dernière après un arrêt de quelques minutes), désactiver OSX Planet (un fond d'écran qui affiche des images de la terre vue de satellite) et pour l'instant ça a l'air de tenir.

Mais j'ai bien peur de connaître le même bug que vous.

Ce qui serait logique, vu que la carte vidéo des nouveaux Imac est la même que la vôtre, avec Tiger 10.4.1

Donc si le problème s'étend aussi aux Imacs ça va être la galère pour de nombreuses personnes.

Pour la petite histoire : Je viens de recevoir mon Imac 20" car Apple m'avait remboursé mon Imac 17" "Irasoir" pour le problème de bruit bien connu, après trois interventions !

J'espère qu'il y aura un correctif très bientôt... Sidney Bristow : quel est ce correctif qu'on t'a fait télécharger ? Est-ce que tu l'as sur ton disque dur ?


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Mai 2005)

Hello endavent

If the translation worked, you have problems with bad Ram Modules and the result is freezing. Make sure you have Techtool Pro 4.04 (updated version for Tiger).
You are right, the iMac G5 and the Power Mac G5 1.8 SP have similar logic boards and CPU's. 
But the freezing with your iMac sounds really more like a Ram problem.

You should have a Apple Hardware Test CD(DVD). The instructions are on the CD. It tests normally no foreign Ram Modules.


----------



## Matador (21 Mai 2005)

Merci à tout le monde pour vos actions et votre travail en faveur de notre cause... Espérons que APPLE finisse en effet par nous proposer effectivement une solution !!!
Je vais également appeler APPLECARE pour les tanner un peu !!!!  MAis pas question de faire tous leurs tests à la con, vu que le problème n'est pas hardware.....  Mais interne à TIGER ou du à une incompatibilité firmware....

J'ai lu le post de ENDAVENT qui a des problèmes de freezes avec son iMac G5, mais je pense également que son problème n'a rein à voir avec le notre...  Nous n'avons pas de freeze sans rien faire, mais uniquement quand nous activons des opérations full screen via OpenGL....  Je n'ai aucun problème de freeze autrement, ni même en activant mon économiseur d'écran.
Le problème d'ENDAVENT est donc lié à un problème de RAM ou hardware, car les iMac G5 ne sont pas concernés par le sujet nous concernant ici et lié aux seuls PM G5 1.8 Ghz late 2004 avec Radeon 9600 XT  (les iMac G5 n'ont d'ailleurs pas de Radeon 9600 Xt, mais une radeon 9600, ce qui est différent)....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

ben oui je l'ai chargé mais ca n'a rien changé du tout ...
il y a une heure ,j'étais justement en train de penser aux nveaux iMac ....équipés d'une ATI 9600...
bon ,il faut absolument faire quelque chose ,je sais pas quoi ,mais il faut se bouger :
on va déja faire une liste :

Je suis victime du Freeze du G5 1,8 /ATI 9600 :
-Syd

J'ai contacté Apple sans réponse favorable :
-Syd

J'ai contacté Apple avec réponse favorable:


J'ai signalé mon Bug sur ADC (site Apple ):
-Syd

-Le suivi de mon bug est open:
-Syd

-Le suivi de mon bug a progressé


citez mon message en enlevant les quote au début et a la fin


----------



## OSXFA (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis Richard WOURMS, le webmaster du site OSXFacile.com    Je suis également  concerné par ce bug, et pour cause, car j'ai moi aussi un PowerMac G5 Monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz (novembre 2004) avec une carte ATI Radeon 9600 XT.

J'ai également envoyé un rapport de bug ADC à APPLE....  Celui-ci est toujours "open". J'ai également envoyé un email sur la mailing list OpenGL d'APPLE.

Afin de pouvoir faire progresser les choses (je l'espère du moins), je vais dès la semaine prochaine ajouter une page spéciale sur mon site consacrée à ce bug indéniable !  Un lien cliquable apparaîtra en page d'accueil.

Je sais qu'APPLE "surveille" de très près mon site et qu'ils ne manqueront donc pas de lire cette page !

Sur cette page j'expliquerai clairement quel est le problème, qui touche TOUS les PM G5  SP fin 2004 avec cette carte ATI Radeon 9600 XT (Matador a raison de dire que ce n'est pas la même que la 9600), et que ce bug n'est donc en aucun cas un problème lié au hardware (vu que PANTHER tourne nickel) et que ce n'est donc pas la peine de nous faire faire des tests sans intérêt.
Ce bug est facilement reproductible, pour peu qu'on fasse preuve de bonne volonté et de bonne foi et qu'il serait donc bien qu'APPLE se penche sérieusement sur la question.

Nous exigeons  une réponse rapide d'APPLE sur ce bug, et au moins qu'ils nous fasse savoir qu'ils s'y intéresse.

Et si ce PM G5 monoprocesseur pose des soucis, alors pourquoi ne pas faire  un programme d'échange de ces PM G5 contre le premier modèle de PM G5 Bipro 2x2 ???  

   

Par ailleurs, je vais également écrire un courrier circonstancié à APPLE FRANCE pour les mettre face à leurs responsabilités.....  Et leur signaler  qu'une page spéciale sur mon site apparaît sur mon site !

Si cela peut nous aider à les faire bouger.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

salut Richard,
en voila une bonne nouvelle ,ton site est archi connu ,si toi tu t'y met ca va surement bouger...c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle...
figure toi ,que j'ai pensé au nouveau G5 bi 2x2 ...
mais comme toi ,C pour rire,vu que C pas un pb hardware...
mais C bien depuis Tiger...


----------



## OSXFA (21 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> salut Richard,
> en voila une bonne nouvelle ,ton site est archi connu ,si toi tu t'y met ca va surement bouger...c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle...
> figure toi ,que j'ai pensé au nouveau G5 bi 2x2 ...
> mais comme toi ,C pour rire,vu que C pas un pb hardware...
> mais C bien depuis Tiger...




Quand je disais qu'ils pouvaient mettre sur pied un programme d'échange des PM G5 SP Late 2004 concerné par ce bug contre ds PM Bipro 2x2 c'est certes une boutade, quoique.... Je connais des personnes qui ont eu de gros problèmes de freeze avec les premiers G5 (mais là c'était du à un réel problème hardware) et APPLE leur a envoyé un PM G5 tout neuf et le modèle au-dessus !!
Donc......

Je ne pense pas que NOTRE bug soit un problème insurmontable... Il faut juste mettre APPLE devant ses responsabilités.... Et leur faire un peu de mauvaise pub finira bien par les faire bouger !!!! Tout le monde peut commettre des erreurs et qu'il y ait un tel bug, c'est pardonnable... Mais qu'ils ne fassent un mois après la sortie de TIGER c'est inadmissible !  APPLE nous fait suffisamment cracher au bassinet pour que l'on soit en droit d'exiger une machine qui marche !!!!  C'est la moindre des choses.

Rassure toi, je ne vais pas les louper dans ma page !!  Et comme je vais leur signaler cette page, je crois que là ils vont bouger leur cul  !!!

Ah, j'ajoute que je vais également envoyer un article à "A vos Mac" avec qui je suis en contact pour qu'ils insèrent un article dans leur prochain numéro 53.....

Comme ce bug est indéniable et évident, nous sommes bien dans notre droit pour nous défendre ! Et si cela ne suffit pas, alors on se tournera vers les associations de consommateurs !!!


----------



## slainer68 (21 Mai 2005)

Hello Richard !

C'est cool pour ton action ! J'aimerai juste que sur ta page à propos du bug, tu gardes un peu de réserves à propos de la carte ATI 9600XT parce que sur le post :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@585.fQAOaHHDToD.10923@.68ae9b7b

un gars qui était touché par ce bug à échanger sa carte graphique par une nvidia et cela n'a rien changé...
Donc peut etre dire que y a beaucoup de gens avec un G5 1,8 SP et une garde ATI 9600XT mais ajouter que ce probleme semble aussi toucher certains possesseurs de cartes nVidia.

Voila, rien d'autre à ajouter... Merci.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

on va donc suivre çà de pret...
C vraiment dommage qu'il y ait çà ,parce que sinon ,force estde reconnaitre que Tiger tourne Nickel ...
attendons la suite...
C sur qu'ils DOIVENT faire quelque chose...

Je ne serait pas contre un bi 2x2 non plus


----------



## OSXFA (21 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Hello Richard !
> 
> C'est cool pour ton action ! J'aimerai juste que sur ta page à propos du bug, tu gardes un peu de réserves à propos de la carte ATI 9600XT parce que sur le post :
> 
> ...




Oui, tout-à-fait !  Ce bug touche tous les PM G5 Mono 1.8 fin 2004 avec RADEON 9600XT, mais ce modèle de PM G5 avec d'autres cartes graphiques ne sont pas épargnés... Mais là c'est difficile d'être affirmatif, vu que les feedbacks  sur ces cartes sont moins nombreux (et pour cause, car beaucoup moins de monde ayant opté pour ce modèle de PM G5 a conservé la carte par défaut.....) Nous n'avons par ailleurs eu aucun feedback sur des PM G5 mono 1.8 avec la carte Nvidia 6800 Ultra DLL .....

Donc qu'APPLE fasse les tests avec la Radeon  9600 XT (celle qui est la plus courante pour ce modèle de PM G5) mais également avec les autres cartes proposées pour ce modèle.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tout-à-fait !  Ce bug touche tous les PM G5 Mono 1.8 fin 2004 avec RADEON 9600XT, mais ce modèle de PM G5 avec d'autres cartes graphiques ne sont pas épargnés... Mais là c'est difficile d'être affirmatif, vu que les feedbacks  sur ces cartes sont moins nombreux (et pour cause, car beaucoup moins de monde ayant opté pour ce modèle de PM G5 a conservé la carte par défaut.....) Nous n'avons par ailleurs eu aucun feedback sur des PM G5 mono 1.8 avec la carte Nvidia 6800 Ultra DLL .....
> 
> Donc qu'APPLE fasse les tests avec la Radeon  9600 XT (celle qui est la plus courante pour ce modèle de PM G5) mais également avec les autres cartes proposées pour ce modèle.....


tu as raison et je crois aussi que peu de monde a muni ce power mac d'une 6800 !!vu son prix ,comparé au prix du power mac (la 6800 coute le tiers du prix du mac !)donc LA carte du power mac 1,8 est effectivement la 9600XT...
mais alors pourquoi CE power mac ,et pas les autres G5 
et pas les iMac 1,8 ,qui ont la meme carte mere??
C bizarre tout ca ...


----------



## OSXFA (21 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison et je crois aussi que peu de monde a muni ce power mac d'une 6800 !!vu son prix ,comparé au prix du power mac (la 6800 coute le tiers du prix du mac !)donc LA carte du power mac 1,8 est effectivement la 9600XT...
> mais alors pourquoi CE power mac ,et pas les autres G5
> et pas les iMac 1,8 ,qui ont la meme carte mere??
> C bizarre tout ca ...




il y a certes des similitudes entre les iMac G5 et ce PM Mono, mais il y a aussi beaucoup de différences....  
Je pencherai pour un problème de firmware... mais ce n'est pas une certitude....  De toute façon, il ya forcément une explication et une SOLUTION !!

Restons confiants...  Ce n'est pas trop cela qui m'effraie...  C'est surtout le "temps de réaction" d'APPLE.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> il y a certes des similitudes entre les iMac G5 et ce PM Mono, mais il y a aussi beaucoup de différences....
> Je pencherai pour un problème de firmware... mais ce n'est pas une certitude....  De toute façon, il ya forcément une explication et une SOLUTION !!
> 
> Restons confiants...  Ce n'est pas trop cela qui m'effraie...  C'est surtout le "temps de réaction" d'APPLE.....



ben maintenant que tu prends l'affaire en main,on ne peut qu'etre confiant...
chapeau pour ton site en tout cas ...je le connais depuis que je suis sous OSX ,soit 2 ans et demi maintenant...
il rends bien des services,parce qu'il est ...facile et clair...


----------



## endavent (21 Mai 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello endavent
> 
> If the translation worked, you have problems with bad Ram Modules and the result is freezing. Make sure you have Techtool Pro 4.04 (updated version for Tiger).
> You are right, the iMac G5 and the Power Mac G5 1.8 SP have similar logic boards and CPU's.
> ...



I don't think it's a bad ram modules problem. Why ? Because I used them for three months in my previous Imac G5 17" with Panther and I never had a freezing.

Moreover, I ran several times since the Techtool utility and it never froze again on the RAM test. 

When I noticed everything worked well after extracting and replacing the RAM modules, I thought they were incorrectly plugged, but the new freezing occured 16 hours later, after a power failure (which was my fault   ).

The freezing occurs very randomly, but when it appears I must reboot several times (and shut down for several minutes) before I can use my computer normally.

I don't have totally eliminated a bad RAM issue, but I think it's certainly a software conflict. I have also several crashes with softwares like Safari, Edonkey, mplayer, and other ones


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Mai 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> I don't think it's a bad ram modules problem. Why ? Because I used them for three months in my previous Imac G5 17" with Panther and I never had a freezing.
> 
> Moreover, I ran several times since the Techtool utility and it never froze again on the RAM test.
> 
> ...



Salut endavent

Oh you had a power failure, try following: 

Shutdown the iMac, then hold down the apple and  S key, then turn on the iMac and wait till you see some white text on a black background, now type fsck -fy
Wait a little moment till its done, then type reboot.*

*Be aware in this mode is the american keyboard layout active, so the - and Y could be on a other key than on a french keyboard. The Y is on the Z Key then, don't know where the - is.


You could also try an NVRAM and PRAM Reset 

Comment réinitialiser la PRAM et la NVRAM
http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n2238

Good Luck


----------



## quark67 (22 Mai 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> You should have a Apple Hardware Test CD(DVD). The instructions are on the CD. It tests normally no foreign Ram Modules.



Apple Hardware Test ne teste pas les barettes non-Apple???
Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer?
Et comment le Hardware Test détecte si la Ram est d'origine Apple? Il y a des infos gravés sur les puces des Ram Apple? Je suis très surpris de cette affirmation, mais si l'information est confirmée, cela me serait utile pour débusquer la cause d'un freeze aléatoire sur mon iMac G5 (sans message de kernel panic et sans message dans panic.log).


----------



## OSXFA (22 Mai 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Apple Hardware Test ne teste pas les barettes non-Apple???
> Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer?
> Et comment le Hardware Test détecte si la Ram est d'origine Apple? Il y a des infos gravés sur les puces des Ram Apple? Je suis très surpris de cette affirmation, mais si l'information est confirmée, cela me serait utile pour débusquer la cause d'un freeze aléatoire sur mon iMac G5 (sans message de kernel panic et sans message dans panic.log).


 
Attention, autant le problème de Quark67 et Endavent est intéressant, autant celui-ci me paraît hors sujet dans cette discussion, qui concerne, je le rappelle, le problème du Bug concernant les PM G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz fin 2004.

Le problème des freeze des iMac G5 est différent et n'entre pas en ligne de compte dans cette discussion. 

Je ne dis pas cela pour écarter le problème de Quark67 et Endavent, mais il me semble préférable et plus utile d'en débattre dans un nouveau sujet consacré aux iMac G5, afin d'éviter toute confusion et par souci de clarté.....et d'efficacité.... Les problèmes étant différents.


----------



## quark67 (22 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Attention, autant le problème de Quark67 et Endavent est intéressant, autant celui-ci me paraît hors sujet dans cette discussion, qui concerne, je le rappelle, le problème du Bug concernant les PM G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz fin 2004.
> 
> Le problème des freeze des iMac G5 est différent et n'entre pas en ligne de compte dans cette discussion.
> 
> Je ne dis pas cela pour écarter le problème de Quark67 et Endavent, mais il me semble préférable et plus utile d'en débattre dans un nouveau sujet consacré aux iMac G5, afin d'éviter toute confusion et par souci de clarté.....et d'efficacité.... Les problèmes étant différents.



Nous sommes bien d'accord. Mais comme notre interlocuteur allemand (que je n'ai pas lu ailleurs) est le premier à parler du fait que l'AHT ne teste pas les barrettes non-Apple, je voulais en savoir plus (d'autant que mon AHT a bien pris son temps pour tester les 2 barettes).. 
Il est vrai aussi que cela ne concerne pas le software. 
Mais l'intérêt de la question me semble suffisamment général pour une petite entorse... (je parle bien des barettes non-Apple prétendument pas testés par AHT, pas de mes freezes).
Enfin, il reste la solution du message privé pour une réponse par "ceux qui savent".


----------



## Homer06 (22 Mai 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Apple Hardware Test ne teste pas les barettes non-Apple???
> Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer?
> Et comment le Hardware Test détecte si la Ram est d'origine Apple? Il y a des infos gravés sur les puces des Ram Apple? Je suis très surpris de cette affirmation, mais si l'information est confirmée, cela me serait utile pour débusquer la cause d'un freeze aléatoire sur mon iMac G5 (sans message de kernel panic et sans message dans panic.log).



Je peux assurer que le hardware test effectue sans problème le test sur des barrettes "non apple" !!

J'ai 2 barrettes Apple dans mon PMG5 (celles de base) + 2 autres barrettes "non Apple". Et lorsque j'ai effectué mon "hardware test" celui-ci a duré un peu plus d'une heure, et a notamment mis très très longtemps sur le test RAM, et c'est surement pas dû aux seuls 256 Mo d'origine !! C'est plus qu'évident !

Pour ma part je suis toujours sous Panther parce que j'attends la correction du bug, avant d'installer Tiger ...  :rose:


----------



## pifou2 (22 Mai 2005)

Le AHT teste bien les barettes non Apple. Il a trouvé il y a peu un problème sur ma barette de chez Crucial


----------



## Thorne^ (22 Mai 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Apple Hardware Test ne teste pas les barettes non-Apple???
> Quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer?
> Et comment le Hardware Test détecte si la Ram est d'origine Apple? Il y a des infos gravés sur les puces des Ram Apple? Je suis très surpris de cette affirmation, mais si l'information est confirmée, cela me serait utile pour débusquer la cause d'un freeze aléatoire sur mon iMac G5 (sans message de kernel panic et sans message dans panic.log).



Salut quark67

As you know, Apples RAM Modules have high prices, that's why many Mac Users buy cheap RAM from other Companys.
Has this so called 3rd Party RAM to 100% the specifications for use with a G5 iMac/Powermac, the Hardware Test will detect it correctly. If not, it can  give wrong results. 

Very often isnt the RAM 100% compatible, even if the Mail Order Company says it in the Webshop. If it happens can crashing be a result.

Of course the Hardware Test Software will also test Non-Apple Ram by other Vendors. Just Apple recommends to remove all parts for the test , which were not supplied by Apple.

*Please excuse my wrong information about the RAM, i will be more careful next time, before i say or suggest something, if im not 100% sure.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mai 2005)

je rappelle que sous panther ,notre G5 était victime d'un autre freeze lui aussi aléatoire,:il refusait de s'éteindre apres plusieurs heures de marche,et contrairement au freeze qui nous cause du soucis a l'heure actuelle,meme le redémarrage par le bouton d'alim ne faisait rien ,il fallait appuyer sur l'interrupteur de la barrette multiprises!
ce bug est maintenant disparu depuis Tiger...
espérons qu'il ne faille pas attendre 10.5 pour voir notre freeze actuel corrigé ,sinon on risque d'attendre un moment....


----------



## Moumoune (22 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce bug est maintenant disparu depuis Tiger...



Pas chez moi en tout cas. J'ai toujours les problèmes aléatoires d'extinction.


----------



## OSXFA (22 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle que sous panther ,notre G5 était victime d'un autre freeze lui aussi aléatoire,:il refusait de s'éteindre apres plusieurs heures de marche,et contrairement au freeze qui nous cause du soucis a l'heure actuelle,meme le redémarrage par le bouton d'alim ne faisait rien ,il fallait appuyer sur l'interrupteur de la barrette multiprises!
> ce bug est maintenant disparu depuis Tiger...
> espérons qu'il ne faille pas attendre 10.5 pour voir notre freeze actuel corrigé ,sinon on risque d'attendre un moment....




Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.....  J'ai quelques rares fois eu le PM qui s'éteignait en partie, s'arrêtant sur le fond bleu avec la roue crantée qui tournait sans arrêt...  Mais un bon coup d'ONYX et un reset SMU (il suffit de débrancher le cordon d'alimentation électrique pour faire un reset SMU sur ce modèle) mettait à chaque fois les choses en ordre......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.....  J'ai quelques rares fois eu le PM qui s'éteignait en partie, s'arrêtant sur le fond bleu avec la roue crantée qui tournait sans arrêt...  Mais un bon coup d'ONYX et un reset SMU (il suffit de débrancher le cordon d'alimentation électrique pour faire un reset SMU sur ce modèle) mettait à chaque fois les choses en ordre......



tu veux dire ,débrancher le mac ,derriere ,quand il est allumé???


----------



## OSXFA (22 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire ,débrancher le mac ,derriere ,quand il est allumé???




Non, pas quand il est allumé...  Quand il est éteint !   Tu débranches simplement le cordon d'alimentation quelques minutes et tu le rebranches !!  Ensuite tu peux rallumer ton Mac  !  Le reset SMU sera effectué !


----------



## OSXFA (22 Mai 2005)

Je viens d'ajouter cette page consacrée à NOTRE bug sur mon site, avec un lien direct en page d'accueil.


Bug TIGER/PowerMac G5 

Si vous pensez qu'il manque quelque chose, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part... Je corrigerai !

PS : J'envoie demain un fax circonstancié à APPLE au sujet de ce bug, en leur mentionnant l'existence de cet article.
J'envoie aussi un article à "A vos Mac"

APPLE aura du mal à faire encore longtemps la sourde oreille !!


----------



## slainer68 (22 Mai 2005)

C'est clair y en a marre du silence d'Apple. Le dev d'apple sur la ML OpenGL n'a plus rien communiqué sur ce bug, ni meme le gugus d'ATI. Il n'a pas répondu à mon email.

A propos des extinctions qui s'effectuent mal, j'avais aussi ce probleme apres l'achat de mon G5 puis un jour je n'ai plus eu de probleme. Je me souviens pas exactement quelle mise à jour a remédié à cela. Depuis, mon G5 s'est toujours bien éteint (peut etre juste une fois ou deux au max, mais ça venaient surement d'un service qui voulait pas fermer).

Au fait, je rappelle : si vous avez un freeze et que vous voulez redémarrer le Mac, il suffit de vous connecter en SSH dessus et de taper la commande "sudo restart" et votre G5 redémarrera.


----------



## YannisA (22 Mai 2005)

C'est exactement ca! Mais comment est-ce possible que Apple fasse la sourde oreille avec tant de personnes qui ont cette saloperie de bug!!!!!
Il commence à devenir comme Microsoft! c'est honteux....je fais finir par regretter d'avoir switcher!!!!

PS: OSXFA, ton site est super
PSS: Slainer, qd mon PM freeze...le ssh ne repond pas...je suis vraiment oblige d'appuyer sur le bouton du PM


----------



## slainer68 (22 Mai 2005)

Ce qui me dérange surtout c'est qu'aucun site Mac beaucoup visité n'a parlé de ce bug en première page.

Je pense par exemple à Macfixit.com ou d'autres... Que pensez-vous d'envoyer un mail à Lionel de Macbidouille pour qu'il en parle sur la première page ? allez, demain je lui envoie un mail. Faites la même chose si vous pouvez.

Note : chez moi lorsque mon Mac freeze, j'arrive toujours à le pinger de l'extérieur et a me connecter en SSH dessus.

@+.


----------



## Thorne^ (22 Mai 2005)

Hello

I found a intresting tool, it could be helpful if someone knows the meaning of the logged informations.

MacsBug 6.6.1 

MacsBug is Apple's assembly-level 680x0 and PowerPC debugger for Mac OS. It can be used to debug code running in most execution environments, from applications to drivers, and everything in between. It's often used as a bug-reporting tool by many 3rd-party developers, as well as Mac OS system software developers. 

License: Free
Author/Publisher: Apple Computer, Inc.
Modification Date: April 20, 2000
Requirements: 680x0 or PPC

http://www.pure-mac.com/diag.html#macsbug

Newer Version 6.6.3 in the ftp folder where 6.6.1 is 
http://developer.apple.com/adcnews/pastissues/devnews052600.html

French Informations:
http://developer.apple.com/fr/testing/docs/TNmacsbug.html


----------



## quark67 (22 Mai 2005)

MacsBug is for Mac OS up to 9. Not for X. In particular, the latest release is many years before Apple introduces the G5 processor.


----------



## Thorne^ (22 Mai 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> MacsBug is for Mac OS up to 9. Not for X. In particular, the latest release is many years before Apple introduces the G5 processor.



Oh 

Well a tool like Macsbug would be nice. I did a new search, the name of a similar tool for Mac OS X is GDB. Didnt find a download for it.

http://developer.apple.com/fr/testing/docs/TNgdb.html


----------



## Thorne^ (23 Mai 2005)

Bon jour

I see the freezing Problem is online 

BUG TIGER / POWERMAC G5 MONOPROCESSEUR 1.8 ghz (modèles depuis fin 2004)

Thank you very much 

If possible, same information in english would also be nice.

Are there any more sites? for example macfixit or macrumors ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2005)

mais qu'est ce que vous racontez,la ?
il y a un truc qui fix le bug ?C ou???


----------



## slainer68 (23 Mai 2005)

non sydney . il disait juste qu'il a remarqué la mise en ligne de l'article sur le site osxfacile...

 fausse joie.
mais continuons de faire pression comme on peut...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> non sydney . il disait juste qu'il a remarqué la mise en ligne de l'article sur le site osxfacile...
> 
> fausse joie.
> mais continuons de faire pression comme on peut...



oui j'ai compris après coup 
 

il parlait de la page de Richard,sur OSXFACILE...

tain,j'ai lu ca vite faiten anglais ,j'ai cru qu'il parlait d'un truc qui fix le bug


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Mai 2005)

powermac g5 mono avec radeon 9800 pro et 256 de ram 
ça plante avec le visualiseur d'itunes ....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> powermac g5 mono avec radeon 9800 pro et 256 de ram
> ça plante avec le visualiseur d'itunes ....



bienvenue au club:
n'insiste pas :
-Mplayer a la place de QT poour les full screen
-graphic converter a la place d'iPhoto pour les diaporama
-pas de diaporama avec apercu ou mail ou le finder 
-pas de jeux full screen
-pas d'animations iTunes

ou alors ,repasse sous panther 

en tout etat de cause dépeche toi de creer un compte ADC sur le site apple pour signaler le bug ,plus on est nombreux ,plsu vite ca va bouger...


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Mai 2005)

ok ça marche je vais aller secouer les puces à apple!


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Mai 2005)

ça y est j'espère que nos problèmes seront résolus assez vite !


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

Comme pour les anciens G5 freezeurs d'avant, vous avez essayé de désactiver toutes les veilles?

Pouvez-vous essayer et poster les résultats ici?

Mon G5 bi 2.5 n'a jamais planté, pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Comme pour les anciens G5 freezeurs d'avant, vous avez essayé de désactiver toutes les veilles?
> 
> Pouvez-vous essayer et poster les résultats ici?
> 
> Mon G5 bi 2.5 n'a jamais planté, pourvu que ça dure...




que veux tu dire par la ?
précise ...


----------



## slainer68 (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed, il s'agit là d'un VRAI bug de Tiger, pas besoin d'essayer de trouver un workaround. Il n'est pas lié à la gestion d'énergie (pour une fois) mais bel et bien à un bug dans l'openGL.

Je suis moi même développeur sur plate forme MacOS X et inscrit à la Mailing list OpenGL Apple. Un développeur d'ATI a bien précisé qu'ils travaillaient sur ce problème (bien qu'il s'agisse d'une erreur de penser que cela vient de la CG vu que ce bug touche aussi les nvidia, j'espère qu'ils s'en sont rendus compte depuis).

De nombreux posts un peu partout sur le Net ont fleuri. Comme précisé maintes fois, ce bug ne touche que les PowerMac G5 1.8 Mono processeur. Donc c'est bien que t'ai un Bi, tu n'es donc pas touché par ce bug comme tous les autres Mac users.

Sache que pour ceux qui ont un PM 1.8 Mono, c'est la galère.


----------



## SuperCed (23 Mai 2005)

Avant, il y avait parfois des freezes sur certains modèles de G5. Dans certains cas, le fait de supprimer toutes les veilles résolvait le problème.

C'est juste un test à faire, mais en effet, ce n'est qu'un test à faire au cas ou...

C'est pas très long comme test, alors ça coûte pas grand chose d'essayer.


----------



## OSXFA (23 Mai 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Avant, il y avait parfois des freezes sur certains modèles de G5. Dans certains cas, le fait de supprimer toutes les veilles résolvait le problème.
> 
> C'est juste un test à faire, mais en effet, ce n'est qu'un test à faire au cas ou...
> 
> C'est pas très long comme test, alors ça coûte pas grand chose d'essayer.




Oui, en effet, cela pouvait fonctionner sur les premiers PowerMac G5 "freezeurs", mais là nous sommes dans une toute autre configuration. Il n'y a aucun problème hardware et les PM G5 Monoprocesseur rev. B 1.8 Ghz sont de bonnes machines et nous n'avions d'ailleurs aucun souci majeur sous PANTHER.... Le problème est TIGER qui pose problème sur CE modèle de PowerMac et toutes les manipulations ne servent à rien  !!!!
Hormis ce bug pénible, tout fonctionne sans souci !

Seul APPLE peut rectifier le tir dans le cadre d'une mise à jour, d'un patch ou d'une MAJ du firmware...  Et c'est que nous attendons tous.


----------



## slainer68 (23 Mai 2005)

je rejoins ce que dis OSXFACILE.

Le seul problème de mise en veille que j'ai eu avec mon G5 rev.B est que le lecteur de CD-ROM refusait de s'ouvir lorsque la l'option mise en veille des disques dur était activée. Depuis, je l'ai désactivée et j'ai plus eu aucun probleme.

Maintenant depuis le passage sur Tiger, le G5 freeze a chaque fois qu'on lance une application en plein écran, c'est clairement un probleme de drivers et/ou OpenGL.

sur la news Tribumac, "daito" a téléphoné à l'applecare et il parrait qu'ils lui ont pas fait faire les bidouilles hardware habituelles et qu'ils lui ont tout de suite dit qu'il s'agissait d'un bug et qu'il ne pouvait rien faire pour l'instant.

Donc AppleCare (France) a dû recevoir pas mal d'appels et sont conscients du bug. Y a plus qu'à attendre qu'il soit corrigé.

Y a plus qu'à espérer que ça soit corrigé pour la 10.4.2........ comme d'habitude, je doute fort qu'Apple nous fasse le privilège d'un patch séparé.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Mai 2005)

ou peut etre 10.5 en 2007 ,pour la version pessimiste...


----------



## Moumoune (24 Mai 2005)

I have one more thing (Copyright S. Jobs):

Le technicien Apple m'a recontacté en fin de matinée. Il m' a envoyé un petit utilitaire :





qui récupère tous les "crashs reporter" de ma machine. Je lui ai ensuite envoyé le fichier généré par mail pour qu'il escalade ces informations aux ingénieurs.

Je tire deux conclusions: la première plutôt rassurante, c'est qu'Apple semble bien décidé à faire quelque chose; la seconde beaucoup plus pessimiste, c'est que la solution à notre problème va mettre du temps à arriver !!! En effet, ce n'est pas un problème lié aux drivers de carte graphique car il est sur que ce bug se reproduit avec n'importe quelle carte graphique : la 9600 XT, la GeForce 5200 et même la *GeForce 6800* (j'ai pu en essayé une ce week-end). Le problème est donc lié à une incompatibilité entre Tiger et le firmware de notre PowerMac.

Chers amis, nous ne sommes pas au bout de nos peines. Je suis par contre sensible à l'élan de "solidarité" qui nous anime. Tous, chacun à notre niveau, nous essayons de faire avancer le problème.

To be continued !


----------



## OSXFA (24 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> I have one more thing (Copyright S. Jobs):
> 
> Le technicien Apple m'a recontacté en fin de matinée. Il m' a envoyé un petit utilitaire :
> 
> ...



Ce qui m'étonne moi, c'est qu'ils soient obligés de t'envoyer cette application...  Car à  mon avis, ce serait nettement plus simple qu'ils reproduisent ce bug eux-mêmes !!  Ils doivent bien quand même avoir un PowerMac Mono 1.8 fin 2004 dans leurs ateliers !!!  Il suffit qu'ils l'allument sous TIGER, qu'ils attendent quelques heures et qu'ils constatent eux mêmes l'évidence indéniable !!!

Le fait qu'ils t'aient envoyé cette application m'inquiète.... Soit ils sont complètement aveugles ou soit complètement de mauvaise foi !!  Ça craint un max !!
D'autant plus que je doute que leur application  récupère grand chose, vu que ce n'est pas des crash, mais des freezes !!!!

Là on frise l'incompétence !!!


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec OSXFACILE . Il s'agit d'un gel d'aqua, il n'y a pas de logs de crash a récupérer (à priori)...

maintenant vu que je n'ai pas l'application en questions, impossible de savoir ce qu'elle fait réellement. Si elle peut analyser le contenu de la RAM au moment du freeze, ça peut leur servir. Si ça ne fait que récupérer les fichiers contenu dans /var/log, ça sert a rien.

Mais OSXFACILE a entièrement raison, c'est à eux de prendre un G5 mono et à le faire freezer. C'est tout de même PAS compliqué !!!


----------



## OSXFA (24 Mai 2005)

Moumoune :  peux tu  re-contacter ce "technicien" APPLE et lui demander pourquoi il ne fait pas le test lui-même, vu que TOUS les PowerMac G5 mono 1.8 sont concernés....... et qu'il s'agit d'un BUG de TIGER et non d'un problème hardware concernant quelques personnes.......  C'est quand même incroyable cette histoire !!! 

Communique lui également le lien vers ce forum....  Histoire de lui ouvrir les yeux !! 

J'ai vraiment du mal à croire qu'APPLE soit à ce point de mauvaise foi ou à ce point incompétent !!!! Ca fait peur !!   


PS : Je n'ai pas encore reçu de réponse au fax que j'ai envoyé lundi à APPLE FRANCE  !


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

Moi je pense surtout qu'Apple France ne peut strictement rien faire. Apple France n'a qu'un service commercial et un service SAV et c'est tout. Peut-être aussi quelques traducteurs...

La dernière fois que j'ai eu un gros problème, le gars de l'AppleCare m'a expliqué qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire d'autre que d'écrire un message en Anglais et l'envoyer à Apple America.

Le gugus de l'AppleCare France, qu'il soit Level 1 ou Level 355, il ne pourra rien faire qu'envoyer un rapport à Apple America...

Ce qui m'emmerde le plus c'est que le développeur OpenGL et le développeur ATI de la ML Mac OpenGL font la sourde oreille eux aussi sur le problème... Alors que ce sont ces deux personnes qui pourraient en savoir le plus sur l'avancement de ce problème...


----------



## SuperCed (24 Mai 2005)

N'empêche que je suis super curieux de voir d'ou ça provient car il est évident qu'il y a un rapport avec les anciens freezes (beaucoup plus rares) de Panther.

Pour ma part, j'avais pensé à un bug du système d'affichage, et il est toujours probable que ce soit le cas.

Pourriez-vous mettre tous vos log afin que d'autres et moi même puissions jeter un coup d'oeil sur le bug en question?

Il y a tout dans /var/log/system.log

Je me souviens que sur les anciens freezes de Panther (ce qui n'a peut être rien à voir), il y avait un problème de dead lock dans le moteur d'affichage.

En gros, 2 threads accèdent aux même données, mais l'un a besoin d'une partie de ce que l'autre possède et réciproquement.
Bref, les 2 attendent un mutex provenant de l'autre et au final, plus rien ne bouge.

Le principe des pavets autoblocants.

Avec le log, on pourra en svoir plus et détecter si cela vient d'un kext ou du moteur d'affichage.


----------



## YannisA (24 Mai 2005)

il n'y a strictement rien dans le system.log....qd il freeze, aucun info ne peut etre ecrite dans le log.

Ce sont tous les PM mono qui sont atteints et pas uniquement ceux de fin 2004. Le mien est du mois de mars ...et j'ai aussi ce super bug.


----------



## Moumoune (24 Mai 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont tous les PM mono qui sont atteints et pas uniquement ceux de fin 2004



Late 2004 est un terme "générique" qui définit le  PowerMac G5 1.8 SP lancé fin Octobre 2004 et toujours présent à l'heure actuelle au catalogue d'Apple. "Late 2004" ne signifie pas fabriqué fin 2004.
Il y a des Late 2004 fabriqués à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## Moumoune (24 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi il ne fait pas le test lui-même



Je lui avais déjà posé cette question. Sa réponse : "Je n'ai pas ce PowerMac à ma disposition. Nous avons des 1.8 SP mais de première génération"...



			
				OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Communique lui également le lien vers ce forum....  Histoire de lui ouvrir les yeux !!



Je lui ai communiqué le lien vers ce fil dès notre première conversation...



			
				OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vraiment du mal à croire qu'APPLE soit à ce point de mauvaise foi ou à ce point incompétent !!!! Ca fait peur !!



Pour ma part, je ne serai pas du tout surpris. Concernant la mauvaise foi et le mépris flagrant de ses clients, Apple n'en est pas à son coup d'essai. Pourtant, concernant ce problème précis, je préfère leur laisser le bénéfice du doute... pour l'instant.


----------



## OSXFA (24 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je lui avais déjà posé cette question. Sa réponse : "Je n'ai pas ce PowerMac à ma disposition. Nous avons des 1.8 SP mais de première génération"...




INCROYABLE !!   J'en reste sans voix !  J'ai du mal à croire à cette réponse de la part d'APPLE !!!!!  Qu'APPLECARE n'aient pas à sa disposition les matériels qu'ils vendent.....  

Je crois qu'ils se fouttent de la gueule du monde !!!!!  Je crois qu'ils refusent d'admettre qu'il y a un problème, soit parce qu'ils ont peur de la "mauvaise pub", soit qu'ils n'ont pas encore trouvé la parade à ce bug ou..... les deux !!!

Ajoutons à cela un silence total sur cette question....  BRAVO APPLE !!!!


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

comme dit, je m'en fiche un peu d'applecare france/europe, s'ils ont ou pas des PM 1.8 SP Late 2004 pour reproduire le bug. du moment qu'ils font ce qu'ils doivent faire : envoyer des rapports sur ce problème à apple america. ils ne peuvent pas faire plus.


----------



## OSXFA (24 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> comme dit, je m'en fiche un peu d'applecare france/europe, s'ils ont ou pas des PM 1.8 SP Late 2004 pour reproduire le bug. du moment qu'ils font ce qu'ils doivent faire : envoyer des rapports sur ce problème à apple america. ils ne peuvent pas faire plus.




Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas tous écrire à APPLE aux USA ?? :


Apple Computer Inc
1 Infinite Loop
Cupertino, CA 95014


----------



## Thorne^ (24 Mai 2005)

They have no Power Mac G5 1.8 SP late 2004 to test , they give to the customer a little tool to test it at home. It's amazing, isnt it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Assume the AppleCare people in Europe sit in a Office near the production in Cork, Ireland (or am i wrong?)

I wait still for the promised callback by Apple.


----------



## OSXFA (24 Mai 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> They have no Power Mac G5 1.8 SP late 2004 to test , they give to the customer a little tool to test it at home. It's amazing, isnt it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are right Thorne !  All APPLECARE are in Ireland !!!  And they say they have no PM G5 SP 1.8 late 2004 to test !!!  
When you'll be called back by APPLE, can you tell them that I can send my PM G5 to them if they need one to test ????


----------



## Moumoune (24 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> INCROYABLE !!   J'en reste sans voix !  J'ai du mal à croire à cette réponse de la part d'APPLE !!!!!



Pourtant c'est tristement vrai... Je n'ai pas déformé ses propos. Mais de toute façon sa marge d'action est faible. Il faut juste espérer qu'll fasse remonter l'info jusqu'à Cupertino.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

en attendant ,on s'habitue...
mais ca me démange  de lancer un diaporama via le menu contextuel du finder moi...
mais j'ai peur de tenter d'autant que mon mac est allumé depuis 2 jours...
vivement la fin de ce triste bug qui nous gache un peu Tiger...


----------



## Thorne^ (24 Mai 2005)

Hello

Could the "AppleCare Capture DATE Program" write any useful information into a log file, while the Mac froze?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

apparement ,sur le forum apple ,un type parle d'un iBook G4 qui a le meme pb que nous;..

forum apple


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

C'est marrant (enfin façon de parler ,parce que la je crois qu'on est plutot amère tous) je viens de redémarrer le G5 (freeze en voulant faire le diaporama par le finder   ) et la j'ai lancé un diaporama iphoto ,ca marche...
Moi je pense que le fait que ce freeze survienne apres plusieurs heures ,prouve que ce pb ne doit pas etre bien grave ...
si ca marchait jamais ,ce serait plus grave non?
mais alors pourquoi appel ne fait rien???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

tiens j'ai recu l'apple store enews tt a l'heure

"Si vous êtes accro aux jeux, sensible à la qualité graphique, la carte ATI Radeon 9600 ne vous décevra pas."


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

Maintenant que j'y pense, ça serait pas possible de demander aux gugus de l'applecare Europe, qui ont des contacts avec l'AppleCare Amérique, si ce problème avance ?

Plutôt que de les appeler pour leur parler du bug, les appeler et exiger d'eux qu'ils contactent l'apple care Amérique pour savoir s'il y a des avancées ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

moi je vais finir pas appeler Apple pour me faire rembourser Tiger,ou echanger mon Mac contre un bi 2x2


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

Le bi-pro j'y crois pas trop.

par contre le remboursement de tiger serait légalement obligatoire pour Apple (c'est un vice caché).

Pour ma part, je pourrais meme pas le demander vu que j'ai reçu Tiger gratos de l'ADC Student.

Moi j'essaye tous les jours de me calmer et j'attends la 10.4.2. je visite tous les jours thinksecret.com et appleinsider.com pour savoir lorsque la première seed est dispo pour les membres ADC avancés.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

mais merde ,apple n'a toujours rien reconnu ...
ya rien sur le site support ...
rien ,kedal ,nada...
si au moins ils reconnaissaient le pb ,et y travaillait...
on serai rassurer...
mais la ,rien...
y savent programmer un super OS ,ca doit etre baleze...
par contre ,se foutre devant un mono 1,8 ,le laisser allumer 3 h ,lancer un diaporama iPhoto et se retrouver avec ce putain de freeze de merde ,ca y savent pas faire...
se foutent de la gueule du monde ouai


----------



## Thorne^ (24 Mai 2005)

Hello

I got Mail today, guess what!? The Support guy wrote me he cannot reproduce the freezing.
He wrote something about the Capture Date Program, assume the same as Moumoune got in France, and a script. It was supposed as Attachment of the Email, but he didnt send it. He wants also a Information which Monitor i use with my Mac. Could be he says the Monitor is the reason, who knows. 

A Mac user in a other Mac-Forum with sleep mode problems wrote, he got the "Capture Date Program" too, all what the Program did, was collect all the log files and save them in a single file. 
After sending back the file did Apple say we found some informations in the log files, your Mac needs a repair. The Mac user did what they said to him, the Apple Service Provider replaced the logic board and superdrive. But he has still the same errors.

Personally, I think if its done, they will say: we cant reproduce the freezing problems, we recommend that give your Mac to repair. And i assume they will say the same to Moumoune and everyone who has the problems. 

Assume we dont see a solution like a driver, firmware or OS Update, to solve this problems.     

So whats next, assume if i let them repair, they will replace everything, maybe a few times , the Repair Man will say everthing is fine and the result is i have an expensive Mac, which crashes if i watch videos or run a slideshow or play a game with newest OS. And if i should sell it, the buyer will say you selled me an defect Mac, i want my money back.           

I saved the Thread on Apple Discussion to my Harddisk, in case they delete the Thread there


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

quelle bande d'incapables !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Mai 2005)

ca confirme ce que j'ai dit avant ...
aussi pour ma part ,je n'aurai la patience que d'attendre jusqu'a 10.4.2
j'estime que C deja bc...
apres ---> UFC que choisir direct...
et ca va chauffer...
nous prennent pour des cons ou quoi??
on est pas des beta testeur de chez Krosoft,on veut un Tiger Nickel...


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi, j'attends jusqu'à la 10.4.2... et après..........!!!!!!!!


----------



## slainer68 (24 Mai 2005)

Thank you Thorne for your answer. I also wanted to know if that software AppleCare sends was just a small app that backups /var/log or a debugguer... we have the answer now .

AppleCare guys don't seem to understand that this "freeze" does not let anything in the logs files....
 
As I said, now, we just have to wait for 10.4.2  :hein:


----------



## OSXFA (25 Mai 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne veulent tout simplement pas avouer le problème.... Ce ne serait pas bon commercialement parlant c'est sûr, alors ils pratiquent la politique de l'autruche et la mauvaise foi !  Ainsi, quand le bug sera corrigé, ils diront " Un bug ? mais quel bug ?"

Un problème d'écran ???  Que ne vont-ils donc pas chercher !!!!!  

Pour info, j'ai un APPLE Cinéma diplay (alu) 20"


----------



## Thorne^ (25 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne veulent tout simplement pas avouer le problème.... Ce ne serait pas bon commercialement parlant c'est sûr, alors ils pratiquent la politique de l'autruche et la mauvaise foi !  Ainsi, quand le bug sera corrigé, ils diront " Un bug ? mais quel bug ?"
> 
> Un problème d'écran ???  Que ne vont-ils donc pas chercher !!!!!
> 
> Pour info, j'ai un APPLE Cinéma diplay (alu) 20"



Don't think the Monitor/Display is the reason, but it could be they will say it. Especial if people have other Displays than Apple  In my case is it a Sony 17" Display. 
One of the AppleCare guys said to a other german Mac User, in 2 weeks will Apple offer a Firmware Update to solve sleep mode issues.


----------



## slainer68 (25 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne veulent tout simplement pas avouer le problème.... Ce ne serait pas bon commercialement parlant c'est sûr, alors ils pratiquent la politique de l'autruche et la mauvaise foi ! Ainsi, quand le bug sera corrigé, ils diront " Un bug ? mais quel bug ?"
> 
> Un problème d'écran ???  Que ne vont-ils donc pas chercher !!!!!
> 
> Pour info, j'ai un APPLE Cinéma diplay (alu) 20"



AH AH AH AH AH !! "Un bug de l'écran". qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre... 

rendons nous à l'évidence : tous les possesseurs de PowerMAC G5 1.8 ont des écrans buggués :rateau:

rohhh... c'est marrant, mon "écran" il buggue que depuis que je suis passé à Tiger hihihi.


----------



## OSXFA (25 Mai 2005)

Résumons nous :

1. Le bug est indéniable, tous les possesseurs de PowerMac G5 mono 1.8  Ghz late 2004 ont pu le constater ! C'est une évidence !!!
2. APPLE prétend ne pas pouvoir reproduire ce bug !!!  Donc :
- Soit ils se trompent de machine (ils prennent un PM mono révision A)
- Soit ils sont demeurés et/ou incompétents (car même un enfant de 4  ans pourrait reproduire ce bug !)
- Soit ils sont de mauvaise foi mais conscients du problème.... Mais pour des considérations purement commerciales ils ne peuvent avouer le problème....
3. Les rapports de bug sont toujours "open"....  Bizarre !!!
4. APPLE cherchent à botter en touche (c'est pas ma faute c'est la faure à ATI, aux écrans etc...) ou à gagner du temps (on envoie des applications APPLECARE...)

Donc, face à ce silence d'APPLE et à ce mépris du client, nous sommes condamnés à attendre et à espérer.....

Pour le moment, la seule chose que l'on peut faire et que je vous suggère, c'est de faire le maximum de "publicité" pour APPLE et parler le plus possible de ce bug :

- Innondez tous les forums pour parler de ce bug en y insérant tous les liens vers les autres forums (forums Macnn, Macfixit), postez sur Macintouch.com, envoyez des emails autour de vous.
Ainsi, non seulement on fera une action salutaire d'information (car beaucoup de possesseurs de PM G5 mono fin 2004 ignorent encore que c'est un bug et croient  - ou on leur fait croire - que leur Mac a une panne), mais aussi on emmerdera APPLE !!...  Car forcément cela va dissuader des acheteurs potentiels !!!  Et quand on touche au porte-monnaie, on finit par réagir plus vite !

PS : Suite à l'article sur mon site, j'ai déjà eu plusieurs emails d'utilisateurs "heureux possesseurs" de ce modèle de PowerMac pour me remercier d'avoir mis cet article en ligne, car ils étaient persuadés que c'était leur Mac qui avait un problème et ils commençaient à s'arracher les cheveux pour comprendre pourquoi ça freezait !
Bref, il n'y a qu'APPLE qui n'arrive pas à reproduire le bug !!!


----------



## guilhem (25 Mai 2005)

et bien, je me présente. Je suis graphiste, utilisateur mac depuis toujours? c'est simple je ne connais pas d'autre système. J'ai toujours été très satisfait de mon mac. Et là, crack ! La mouche dans le lait ! J'ai jamais travaillé dans une telle douleur.

J'ai un mono processeur 1.8, mais fin 2003 ! Avec une nvidia 5200. Et mes bugs à moi, pardon mes freezes, sont d'anthologies ! Je freeze sur le système en me balladant dans mes dossiers. Je freeze énormément sous indesign, souvent sous illustrator, parfois sur photoshop (mais curieusement moins souvent), sous itunes, sous safari, sous mail? bref. Je freeze. Je freeze même en rebootant académiquement? ah oui, j'oubliais? je reboote de temps à autre parce que j'ai souvent mon clavier qui ne répond plus. Je freeze donc? et je peux même dire que je suis permanenté. On peut relancer la mode des coupes courtes dans la nuque avec une belle forêt de freezouilles sur le dessus? je veux bien faire la mascotte si vous voulez.

Voilà, les présentations sont faites. Si vous avez un conseil à me donner, à part me mettre en vacances, il sera le bienvenu.


----------



## slainer68 (25 Mai 2005)

coucou guilhem...

Notre problème à nous est complètement différent puisqu'il s'agit un problème au niveau logiciel et non pas matériel.

que veux-tu qu'on en dise de tes freezes malheureusement... tes freezes viennent sans aucun doute d'un problème hardware (RAM, carte mère ?). Si tu as un AppleCare profites-en, sinon il va falloir casquer .

@+.


----------



## guilhem (25 Mai 2005)

Un problème hardware? 
j'ai relu mon post, et j'ai oublié quelques précisions. La semine dernière encore, tout allait bien puisque j'étais sous panther. Aujourd'hui je suis sous tiger après une install totalement clean, un hd totalment immaculé et des appli achetées avec des vrais numéros. Le problème décrit ces derniers jours semble être le même que le mien. Alors un problème hardware? je n'ose pas trop y croire.


----------



## OSXFA (25 Mai 2005)

guilhem a dit:
			
		

> Un problème hardware?
> j'ai relu mon post, et j'ai oublié quelques précisions. La semine dernière encore, tout allait bien puisque j'étais sous panther. Aujourd'hui je suis sous tiger après une install totalement clean, un hd totalment immaculé et des appli achetées avec des vrais numéros. Le problème décrit ces derniers jours semble être le même que le mien. Alors un problème hardware? je n'ose pas trop y croire.




Difficile de faire un diagnostic en ce qui te concerne guilhem....   Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que ton problème est toutefois différent du bug concernant les PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 Ghz fin 2004, car nous qui souffrons de ce bug n'avons pas les mêmes symptômes que toi ni tous ces freezes......
Notre bug concerne les monoprocesseurs fin 2004 et se caractérise par des symptômes bien spécifiques : freeze lors de passage en plein écran openGL....   Rien d'autre !!! Tout roule pour le mieux à part ce bug !

Pour ton problème, je pencherai pour une barrette de RAM défectueuse peut-être... Vérifie les (surtout si tu en as ajouté récemment).....


----------



## endavent (25 Mai 2005)

guilhem a dit:
			
		

> Un problème hardware?
> j'ai relu mon post, et j'ai oublié quelques précisions. La semine dernière encore, tout allait bien puisque j'étais sous panther. Aujourd'hui je suis sous tiger après une install totalement clean, un hd totalment immaculé et des appli achetées avec des vrais numéros. Le problème décrit ces derniers jours semble être le même que le mien. Alors un problème hardware? je n'ose pas trop y croire.



Guilhem, j'ai eu le même problème que toi, sur un Imac 20" dernière génération. J'ai aussi cru que j'avais le même bug, mais finalement j'ai procédé à un nettoyage de tous les caches avec un logiciel comme Cache Out X , et je n'ai plus aucun souci ! Pour moi aussi certains pensaient à un problème hardware, et il est vrai que je n'avais pas de freeze lorsque j'enlevais une des deux barettes de 512 Mo qui équipent mon Imac.

Aujourd'hui les deux barettes sont remises en place et tout tourne depuis plusieurs jours, une merveille  .

Essaie et tiens-moi au courant ....


----------



## zenzen (25 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, j'arrive un peu tard sur le fil, mais mieux vaux tard que jamais...
J'ai la meme config que vous, et le meme bug. 

J'ai fait la démarche ADC, ils m'ont demandé si j'avais des logs que je n'avais pas... En suspens !

____________

De plus je crois avoir repéré un autre bug qui a lieu que avec le PM... (jai testé avec l'ibook et ca marchait....)
Avec VLC si on lit une vidéo il est impossible de lire les sous-titres qui vont avec, j'ai testé avec MPlayer, et les sous-titres marchent une fois de temps en temps, mais pas de manière stable...
Est ce que VLC utilise l'opengl pour afficher les sous-titres ce qui confirmerai le probleme ???
Y'en aurai-t-il d'autre avec ce meme probleme ?

PS : J'ai fait une clean install from scratch !


----------



## OSXFA (25 Mai 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'arrive un peu tard sur le fil, mais mieux vaux tard que jamais...
> J'ai la meme config que vous, et le meme bug.
> 
> J'ai fait la démarche ADC, ils m'ont demandé si j'avais des logs que je n'avais pas... En suspens !




Merci de ton témoignage et de ton action ZENZEN !!  Si APPLE te rappele au sujet de ces "logs", dis leur que tu ne peux pas en avoir, car ce n'est pas un plantage, mais un freeze !!  Dis leur que ce bug est archi connu des utilisateurs et tu peux leur donner le lien vers ce forum.......

Plus on sera nombreux à les secouer, plus vite ils bougeront !!!


----------



## slainer68 (26 Mai 2005)

Sur le forum Apple Discussions, une personne vient d'acheter un Powermac G5 1.8 Mono-processeur avec une ATI RADEON 9600XT et elle est victime de ce bug.

Cela confirme nos doutes : les machines vendues en ce moment même par Apple sur l'AppleStore gèlent aussi.
C'est vraiment très grave là.


----------



## OSXFA (26 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le forum Apple Discussions, une personne vient d'acheter un Powermac G5 1.8 Mono-processeur avec une ATI RADEON 9600XT et elle est victime de ce bug.
> 
> Cela confirme nos doutes : les machines vendues en ce moment même par Apple sur l'AppleStore gèlent aussi.
> C'est vraiment très grave là.



Oui, en effet...

Quoique si ce bug existe encore sur les PM mono actuellement en vente (ce qui est logique, car le modèle mono n'a pas évolué), APPLE devrait à mon avis répondre plus vite au problème, car je vois mal comment ils pourraient continuer à commercialiser une machine avec TIGER et ce bug par défaut !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet...
> 
> Quoique si ce bug existe encore sur les PM mono actuellement en vente (ce qui est logique, car le modèle mono n'a pas évolué), APPLE devrait à mon avis répondre plus vite au problème, car je vois mal comment ils pourraient continuer à commercialiser une machine avec TIGER et ce bug par défaut !!!!




ce qui a mon avis nous donne l'espoir d'une sortie de bug assez rapide...
il faut y croire...
a mon avis, ils disent rien ,ils vont apporter le correctif comme si rien n'était...


----------



## Moumoune (26 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce qui a mon avis nous donne l'espoir d'une sortie de bug assez rapide...
> il faut y croire...
> a mon avis, ils disent rien ,ils vont approter le correctif comme si rien n'était...



Tout dépend du volume des ventes de ce PowerMac à l'heure actuelle...


----------



## OSXFA (26 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce qui a mon avis nous donne l'espoir d'une sortie de bug assez rapide...
> il faut y croire...
> a mon avis, ils disent rien ,ils vont approter le correctif comme si rien n'était...




Oui, cela paraît sans soute comme la position la plus "commerciale" (pour eux bien sûr) d'APPLE....  APPLE fait le mort pour ne pas admettre le problème, pour ne pas faire risquer de faire baisser les ventes de PM mono et une fois que le bug sera corrigé... ils diront qu'il n'a jamais existé..... et tout se tassera...

Cette hypothèse est fort crédible et est bien dans la manière d'opérer d'APPLE.... Ne pas admettre ses erreurs.... Car j'ai tout de même du mal à croire qu'ils soient si aveugles ou de si mauvaise foi....

C'est aussi sans doute pour cela que nos bug reports restent "open"... Cela fait 3 semaines qu'il est "Open" mon bug report !!  

Alors croisons les doigts et attendons que le correctif arrive....  En espérant que nous sommes dans le vrai......


----------



## OSXFA (26 Mai 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du volume des ventes de ce PowerMac à l'heure actuelle...




Je pense qu'il se vend bien...  C'est un produit milieu de gamme intéressant, car il offre l'évolutivité sans se ruiner.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il se vend bien...  C'est un produit milieu de gamme intéressant, car il offre l'évolutivité sans se ruiner.....



exact ,C pourquoi je l'ai choisi plutot que l'imac G5 ...
ou plutot que le bipro ,ce qui m'a permi de prendre l'écran cinema 20" plutot que bipro et 17" d'une autre marque...

allez courage, on va en voir le bout...c'est obligé ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2005)

tiens ,mon G5 est maintenant allumé depuis deux jours ,date du dernier freeze ,je l'ai sorti de veille il y a 2 heures:
iphoto impec
diaporama finder impec
QT full screen,j'ai cru qu'il allait freezer ,1 click de souris l'image a avancé
un 2eme click,la lecture full screen a demarré...

mon G5 freeze pas aujourd'hui...


----------



## slainer68 (26 Mai 2005)

Waouh, t'as du cul !

Bah moi personnellement hier soir j'ai joué à WoW et à la fin, je quitte, et hop, écran noir ! youpi....

bon, avec de la chance, demain on aura à le droit à une petite news dans un site Mac français assez visité. je dis pas lequel encore, j'espère que ça va se faire. A demain tous !


----------



## Thorne^ (27 Mai 2005)

Bon jour

My ADC Bug Report changed from Open to Duplicate. Changed yours too?

Duplicate: 
The reported issue is being tracked under the original bug number. You may check status of this issue by writing to ADC Bug Reporting.


----------



## letocasa (27 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Moi aussi ça freeze !
J'ai un iMac G5 1,8 GHz 20" (avec une Nvidia GeForce FX5200) avec Tiger, et quand je joue à World of Warcraft en plein écran ou en mode fenêtré, au bout de 10 secondes, mon Mac freeze complètement (obligé de l'éteindre avec le bouton).


----------



## slainer68 (27 Mai 2005)

Voilà la petite surprise du matin, Lionel de macbidouille a fait passer mon email en première page de macbidouille.com

Que tous ceux qui ont exactement ce bug aille vite poster un petit commentaire dans les réactions de la news .

Merci à Lionel et à vous.


----------



## audiosong (27 Mai 2005)

Bon, pour rajouter de l'eau au moulin,

je viens de recevoir mon ATI 9800 Pro 256Mo G5 ed, et bien ça freeze aussi après qqes heures d'utilisations sur le mono 1,8.

C quand même curieux. Perso, je pense que c une inadéquation entre le pilote des cartes et l'open GL de Tiger.

Avant 1 seul freeze de panther en presque 1 an, et depuis Tiger (2 mois je crois) j'ai autant planté que sur Windows XP, id au moins 1 x par jour.  C'est inadmissible. Au boulot Apple pour la 10.4.2 

De plus, l'ATI 9800Pro 256Mo a remplacé la FX5200 64mo et je trouve l'accélération vidéo/jeux assez moyen, ce qui n'est pas normal compte tenu de la qualité de la carte vidéo. Cela semble confirmer un pb TIGER/VIDEO.

nb : sur pc, quand on passe d'une FX5200 à une 9800 pro, la machine est au moins 2x plus véloce en affichage.


----------



## audiosong (27 Mai 2005)

Nb : J'ai bien peur que la seule réponse d'Apple soit la suppression des PowerMac MonoProcesseur de leur catalogue.

Une question... les iMac G5 ont ils aussi ce pb ? parce que leur carte mère est du même type que la notre.


----------



## letocasa (27 Mai 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> Nb : J'ai bien peur que la seule réponse d'Apple soit la suppression des PowerMac MonoProcesseur de leur catalogue.
> 
> Une question... les iMac G5 ont ils aussi ce pb ? parce que leur carte mère est du même type que la notre.



Oui c'est pareil, j'ai un iMac G5 1,8 GHz 20" et ça freeze !


----------



## slainer68 (27 Mai 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bon jour
> 
> My ADC Bug Report changed from Open to Duplicate. Changed yours too?
> 
> ...



Hello Thorne !

In my opinion, this "could" be good news that the status of your bug report changed to "duplicate". That means that Apple is trying to close all the bug reports that are related to the same problem.

Can you write to the ADC and ask them : what is the original bug report number & if you can check the status of this issue as it's written in the "duplicate" explanation..?


----------



## diego (27 Mai 2005)

Mes problemes lors du passage à Tiger il y a 4 jours:

Freeze lors de la lecture de video Quicktime plein écran.
Plantages regulières sur Safari
Par contre la lecture sur Safari des videos semble OK (sauf des wmv avec le composant Wmv player)
1 plantage sur photoshop (jamais sur Panther)

Ma machine c'est un G5 1,8 mono acheté il y a 1 mois. Livrée avec Panther je n'avais pas remarqué des soucis majeurs avec cet OS. La carte video est une nVidia Geoforce 5200. 1,25 Go RAM (2x256 originaux + 2x512 Kingston).


----------



## YannisA (27 Mai 2005)

Petit remarque concernant notre bug PM mono....il arrive que mon PM freeze apres qq heures uniquement avec le screensaver (full screen) et ce meme si les preferences "Energy Saver" indique que l'écran doir se mettre en mode....Je tiens a signaler que mon ecran est un apple display original sans ajout de RAM externe ....C'est ironique mais c'est un peu pour répondre a Apple que ce n'est pas un Bug de l'écran...Courage....Apple ratrappe Windows.....pas dans les ventes mais dans le nombre de plantage journalier.....


----------



## slainer68 (27 Mai 2005)

bienvenue à diego !

Je rappelle aux nouveaux venus qu'il ne sert a rien de poster un message sur ce forum et ne rien faire d'autre !

Il est nécessaire de contacter Apple par tous les moyens possibles. Lisez correctement toute la page suivante :
http://www.osxfacile.com/bug.html

En gros : se créer un accompte gratuit sur l'ADC (http://connect.apple.com).
Laissez un rapport de bug en anglais sur http://bugreport.apple.com
(conseils : soyez le plus pro possible, la partie rapport de bug d'apple est contrôlée par des professionnels, écrivez clairement que le système freeze dans toutes les applications initialisant un OpenGL plein écran).

Appeller l'AppleCare  (0825 888 024 en France), même si vous êtes plus couvert et expliquer le problème.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2005)

letocasa a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pareil, j'ai un iMac G5 1,8 GHz 20" et ça freeze !




Salut à tous,

J'ai un iMac G5 20" 1,8 GHz et Tiger (10.4.0) : no freeze (iMac recu en Oct 2004)
J'ai aussi un PM G5 mono 1,8 GHz (rev A, nov 2003) et Tiger (10.4.1) : no freeze.

Vite, je touche du bois.


Sly54


----------



## OSXFA (27 Mai 2005)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai un iMac G5 20" 1,8 GHz et Tiger (10.4.0) : no freeze (iMac recu en Oct 2004)
> J'ai aussi un PM G5 mono 1,8 GHz (rev A, nov 2003) et Tiger (10.4.1) : no freeze.
> ...




Le bug ne touche pas les rev. A, mais uniquement les rev. B   !!

Tu  n'as donc rien à craindre de ce côté !!!


----------



## aurelsg (27 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
eh ben j'aime pas quand je lis tout vos souccis du coup je flippe pour moi maintenant alors que tout va bien...
Bon mon avis juste pour rassurer certains...
Tiger 10.4.1 (pas de maj de mon Panther 10.3, j'ai fait une réinstalle complète sur disque formaté pour un système propre)
Powermac G5 mono 1,8 acheté en janvier 2005 bus 600Mhz
carte Nvidia Geforce 6800GT agpx8 256mo sur kit artic cooling
2Go ram / raptor 76go + seagate 200go / pci tv alchemy dvr / 117d

conclusion...
Quicktime 7Pro avec trailers HD 720 et 1080... ok no freeze
Aperçu diapo... ok
ilife... tout ok

tests réalisé après 2h de doom 3 intensif (car apparament le pb vient pas de suite...)

Voila bonne chance aux autres


----------



## SuperCed (27 Mai 2005)

aurelsg a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> eh ben j'aime pas quand je lis tout vos souccis du coup je flippe pour moi maintenant alors que tout va bien...
> Bon mon avis juste pour rassurer certains...
> Tiger 10.4.1 (pas de maj de mon Panther 10.3, j'ai fait une réinstalle complète sur disque formaté pour un système propre)
> ...



Donne tous tes réglages, pour aider les autres qui otn des problèmes :
veille, processeur (sur perf max? moyenne?), NAP acvtivé, veille disque, overclock de la carte vidéo?etc.

un max d'infos pourront aider les autres, merci !


----------



## aurelsg (27 Mai 2005)

aussi pour info... (pourrait résoudre des pb)

aucune veille activé (ecran, systeme, disque, proc...)

dashboard est désactivé et désinstallé (je l'ai viré vu les histoires de failles de sécurité, de toute façon j'aime pas les gadgets)

en prog résident : finder, airport, spotlight + le reste du système X

toutes les dernieres maj


----------



## aurelsg (27 Mai 2005)

NAP activé

pas d'overclock de la carte 6800gt

pilotes de base de Tiger pour nvidia pas d'utilisation du CD d'instal fournis (d ailleurs je crois que tiger a les bon pilotes car ca tourne sous doom3, juste bon pour panther ce cd)

Proc au maximun biensur

Tiger installé depuis le jour de sa sortie sur disque formaté préalablement depuis jamais aucun freeze et pourtant...

8h...12h il fait des trucs avec des fichiers je c pas ce ke sait non vraiement

12-13h30 : safari, mail , msn, finder, itunes

14...19h : re les trucs avec des fichiers bizares

19h-30 : mail safari itunes ilife

20h : rien mais allumé

21h30 - ... ça dépend : doom 3 / halo

apres dodo... en plus il fait chaud en ce momemt alors faut ke les ventilos se reposent un peu


----------



## SuperCed (27 Mai 2005)

Une piste : dashboard?
L'autre, je répète qu'il faut faire le test au cas ou : désactiver toutes les veilles.
Il faut aussi installer les dev tools avec les CHUD et activé le NAP si ce n'est pas fait par défaut.

on attend les retours...


----------



## Thorne^ (27 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Hello Thorne !
> 
> In my opinion, this "could" be good news that the status of your bug report changed to "duplicate". That means that Apple is trying to close all the bug reports that are related to the same problem.
> 
> Can you write to the ADC and ask them : what is the original bug report number & if you can check the status of this issue as it's written in the "duplicate" explanation..?



Hello slainer68

It's done, asked them for the new ID a few minutes ago.


----------



## slainer68 (27 Mai 2005)

Dashboard...

mouais mouais mouais... j'y crois pas trop. et pourquoi Dashboard ferait freezer uniquement les G5 mono 1,8... moi je pense tjrs autant vers un probleme au niveau d'une librairie OpenGL. Comme j'ai déjà expliqué, je suis développeur sous MacOS X à mes heures perdus et un programme de 10 lignes utilisant une fonction d'initialisation OpenGL fait freezer mon Mac au bout de deux/trois heures.

bon, allez, même si j'y crois pas, je vais désinstaller Dashboard et tout ce que vous voulez.

Où je peux trouver une bonne doc pour faire ça ?


----------



## je@nnot (27 Mai 2005)

Et vider la PRAM, vous avez testé ?


----------



## OSXFA (27 Mai 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Et vider la PRAM, vous avez testé ?




Oui, oui...

On peut faire tous les tests possibles et imaginables....  Ca ne sert à rien ! J'ai tout essayé ! 
J'attend encore de voir ce que SLAINER68 nous dise à propos de la désactivation de DASHBOARD (mais je n'y crois pas trop non plus).......  

Il n'y a rien à faire...  C'est un bug dans TIGER....  Seul APPLE peut y remédier...  Nos bécannes ne sont pas en cause !!!


----------



## OSXFA (27 Mai 2005)

aurelsg a dit:
			
		

> NAP activé
> 
> pas d'overclock de la carte 6800gt
> 
> ...




Intéressant !  Les  PM Mono avec cartes 5200, 9600 XT et 6800 UltraDLL ont tous le bug  !!!  Si le PM Mono avec la carte 6800 GT ne l'a pas... C'est bon à savoir......


----------



## atshoom (27 Mai 2005)

ça me fait marrer(désolé) de voir que le même but existe toujours: freeze de PMG5

Depuis l'achat de mon G5 bi 2Ghz Rev.A (9800pro apple) (novembre 2003) j'ai eu ce problème.

à la base en 10.3.0 et toutes les futures updates n'ont rien résolue dans mon cas.En fait la premiere fois que j'i eu droit au freeze, c'est pendant l'installation de 10.3.0(donc en démarrant du dvd d'install) "super la pub pour le nouveau G5 et le nouveau panther :-/ )

il fallait faire quelque chose, mais c'est archidur lorsque votre problème qui vous pourri la vie est intermittent et n'apparait meme pas conditionnellement mais vraiment aléatoirement.
Donc:
1) changement d'alim (que j'ai obtenu car il y avait le fameux grillon dans celle d'origine [mais celle de remplacement a toujours le grillon :-/])
Résultat: ça freeze toujours de manière intermittente. 

2) changment de 9800pro(obtenue en do it yourself [donc pas trop besoin de justifier le changement pour qu'on me l'accorde]).
Résultat: ça freeze toujours de manière intermittente. 

3) je me dit, il faut changer la carte mère, problème: comment pouvoir la faire changer? car les réparateurs ne me la changeront pas si eux ne voient pas le problème.
Comme je m'y attendais apres 15 jours ils me rende la machine en disant courtoisement: "Monsieur, vous etes un mytho, votre mac marche parfaitement" :-/.

3bis) il faut donc leur prouver ce problème, leur montrer ce plantage, mais comme ils ne me croient plus, je ne dispose pas de 2 à 5h de leur temps pour espérer avoir un freeze devant eux.

apres au moins 100  reboot de l'ordi, j'échaffaude(basé sur des statstistiques) un petit test que je vais interpréter devant eux: mon test itunes !

résultat, 1er et 2eme essai pas de freeze 3eme,et 4eme FREEZE. ils me disent "ok on vous change la carte mère" 
Résultat : depuis lors (Paques 2004) que du bonheur et un G5 qui ne freeze plus jamais.

RMQ: en attendant mes vacances de paques 2004 pour leur donner mon mac j'ai mis une vieille radeon PCI mac edition dans le G5 et j'ai pu bosser sans freeze: j'en suis venu à cette déduction: le freeze est lié à la gestion d'un écran sur une carte graphique connectée via le bus AGP.
en ne connectant pas d'écran une carte sur le port AGP au boot je n'ai jamais eu de freeze avec la carte mère buguée.

RMQ2:quand l'ordi freezait, les services réseau tournaient tjrs sans problèmes, je faisais un sudo reboot ou sudo shotdown -h now via ssh (via une autre machine) puis le g5  rebootait/s'éteignait dans les 20s - à 30 min () au moins je ne faisais plus plusieurs "reboot sauvages" risquant de niquer mon File systeme.
un top me donnait systemeUIserver ou Windowserver (je ne me souviens plus vraiment lequel) comme stucked (bloqué). et un kill du process le faisait renaitre et se rebloquer directement.

RMQ3: on sait tous comment les réparateurs peuvent etre parfois chiant et rester sur leur positions donc quand j'ai fait ma démo itunes j'ai bien fait de laisser mon HD chez moi et on a démarrer via  firewire sur un autre en target ainsi ils ne pouvaient pas me reprocher d'avoir un systeme custom foireux.

voilà merci de m'avoir lu, bonne chance à vous et j'espere que votre bug et le mien ne font qu'un cf. test itunes. Ainsi vous arriverez peut etre rapidement à vous en débarrasser


----------



## atshoom (27 Mai 2005)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> Un bug TIGER affecte TOUS les PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur 1.8 GHZ (fin 2004) munis d'une carte graphique ATI RADEON 9600 XT


je ne pense pas qu'ils soient TOUS en cause, apple l'aurait mal à ce moment.
mais il y  a plutot une grande proportion bugué et peut etre que la concentration du bug est plus grande en europe (?merci l'usine ?).

en tous cas s'il peuvent faire la sourde oreille depuis la sortie de cette machine, c'est surement qu'elle ne touche pas TOUS ces modeles. ils auraient été enlevé du catalogue à ce moment je pense.


----------



## Thorne^ (27 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Dashboard...
> 
> mouais mouais mouais... j'y crois pas trop. et pourquoi Dashboard ferait freezer uniquement les G5 mono 1,8... moi je pense tjrs autant vers un probleme au niveau d'une librairie OpenGL. Comme j'ai déjà expliqué, je suis développeur sous MacOS X à mes heures perdus et un programme de 10 lignes utilisant une fonction d'initialisation OpenGL fait freezer mon Mac au bout de deux/trois heures.
> 
> ...



You could try DashOff 1.0, DashOff allows you to enable and disable Dashboard in Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger. http://www.puissancemac.ch/dashoff/index.html


----------



## OSXFA (27 Mai 2005)

atshoom a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas qu'ils soient TOUS en cause, apple l'aurait mal à ce moment.
> mais il y  a plutot une grande proportion bugué et peut etre que la concentration du bug est plus grande en europe (?merci l'usine ?).
> 
> en tous cas s'il peuvent faire la sourde oreille depuis la sortie de cette machine, c'est surement qu'elle ne touche pas TOUS ces modeles. ils auraient été enlevé du catalogue à ce moment je pense.




Si, apparemment ils le sont TOUS....  Car le même problème  est abordé sur les forums US APPLE... par des utilisateurs US ! Sans compter les nombreux forums européens.....  Et encore une fois, ce bug ne concerne en rien le hardware, mais uniquement le software, c'est à dire TIGER !!  Car sous PANTHER tout tourne à merveille !!!!   Donc, s'il s'agissait d'un problème hardware, nous aurions déjà eu des problèmes de freeze sous PANTHER.....ce qui n'est pas le cas..... 
Je sais qu'il y a eu de gros problèmes de PM G5 freezeurs dans les premières révisions, mais là il s'agit d'un problème tout autre....


----------



## thber (27 Mai 2005)

JE CONFIRME AVOIR LE MEME BUG SUR LA CONFIG G5 ATI 9600


----------



## YannisA (27 Mai 2005)

Bienvenue au club..... ...bien que j'aurais ne pas en faire partie


----------



## Thorne^ (27 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Hello Thorne !
> 
> In my opinion, this "could" be good news that the status of your bug report changed to "duplicate". That means that Apple is trying to close all the bug reports that are related to the same problem.
> 
> Can you write to the ADC and ask them : what is the original bug report number & if you can check the status of this issue as it's written in the "duplicate" explanation..?




Hello 

Received the follow-up ID number, but have no clue, how i can open it on a ADC website.


----------



## slainer68 (27 Mai 2005)

What is this number Thorne ? They only sent you a number ?


----------



## Thorne^ (27 Mai 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> What is this number Thorne ? They only sent you a number ?



No, not only a number. But it isnt possible to take a look on it. Seems i can only send follow-up emails with additional information. Possible, paying members can do more with the follow-up ID.


Follow-Up: 1234567 <--- example cannot post the real no. 
Your request has been assigned the reference number listed above. When submitting any follow-up emails related to this request, please include the reference number in the first line of your response (not in the Subject line of the email)

Please know that this email address, xxxxxxxxx@apple.com, only accepts bug reports from active members of Apple Developer Connection (ADC) programs. Bug reports from ADC Members will be acknowledged within
seven business days.

For additional information regarding bug reports, please refer to the Bug Reporting Frequently Asked Questions found at:

http://developer.apple.com/faq/bugreporting.html

Sincerely, 
The ADC Bug Reporting Team


----------



## aurelsg (27 Mai 2005)

vous vous rappellez surement de moi... oui le mec au G5 mono 1,8 de cette année 2005 et sa 6800GT et ses 2 Go de RAM et son disque raptor sous 10.4.1 qi freeze pas du tout, eh bien apres avoir lu les forums j'ai vu qu'apres plusieurs heures en lancant le diaporama tout le monde freezait...

j'ai du nouveau... j'ai lancé ce fameux test.... et bien lancement du diaporama 1sec sur des photos visualisées ce jour même... tout ok... sortie du diaporama.. 1sec.. que du bon quoi

essai avec des photos dans mes archives jamais réouvertes sous Tiger... lancement 10sec... ok les photos s'affichent.... et fin du diaporama... et ben ECRAN NOIR, Tiger ne veut rien savoir.... (la je flippe..............) et je vais faire un tour au pipi-room (1-2 min)... je reviens et la OUFFFF écran normal tout nickel... réessai... eh ben comme la première fois cad 1sec et 1sec...

bizzare mais pas de véritable freeze...

bon courgae aux autres


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2005)

G5 allumé depuis 4 heures,pas de freeze sur aucune appli....
hier j'ai finalement freezé aussi


----------



## matrox69 (28 Mai 2005)

salut a tous, moi g acheter un PM G5 debut 2005, je suis malheureusement victime de ce bug et il y a aussi un autre probleme constater, il bug assi avec  Live Type (fourni avec Final Cut Pro)... je pense que ca doit venir de l'open GL lors des rendus. C'est tres embetent!! je suis bien embeter!

Alors comment repasser a Panthere sans tout reinstaller?

Salutations a tous!


----------



## slainer68 (28 Mai 2005)

Bon alors bien sur, comme je le pensais, désactiver Dashboard ne change rien du tout.

Configuration : G5 1,8 Mono ATI 9600 XT 1 GO RAM
Mise en veille de l'ordinateur désactivé, mise en veille moniteur désactivée, mise en veille des disques dur désactivée, puissance proc Maximale,

Désinstallation de Dashboard,
reboot,
reset NVRAM, reset PRAM,
reboot,
je lance WoW => OK, je le quitte
utilisation de l'ordi durant 2 heures : relance WoW : freeze.

Bon maintenant qu'on arrête de dire : blah blah, avez vous essayé de faire ci, de faire ça....

@+.


----------



## YannisA (28 Mai 2005)

Voila....je viens de recevoir un réponse de ADC.....ils me demandent d'envoyer le kernel panic ou/et le system log lors du freeze....mais il n'y a rien du tout dans ces fichiers lors du freeze......


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Mai 2005)

Hello

Did you all see the Macworld 2005 Video Stream? Steve Jobs demonstrated "Spotlight" and guess what? Mac OS X Tiger freezed after starting a fullscreen slideshow (move the movie to 12minutes to see it). Or am I wrong? 

rtsp://neotest.qtv.apple.com/secure/jan/mwsf05/macworld_650_3.mov


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Mai 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Did you all see the Macworld 2005 Video Stream? Steve Jobs demonstrated "Spotlight" and guess what? Mac OS X Tiger freezed after starting a fullscreen slideshow (move the movie to 12minutes to see it). Or am I wrong?
> 
> rtsp://neotest.qtv.apple.com/secure/jan/mwsf05/macworld_650_3.mov



Steve said: "Allright, i got a little bug here. That's why we have backup systems."


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mai 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Steve said: "Allright, i got a little bug here. That's why we have backup systems."



je m'en souviens tres bien de ca ...Il a eu un freez e nfaisant une démo,je sais plus sur quoi ...


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je m'en souviens tres bien de ca ...Il a eu un freez e nfaisant une démo,je sais plus sur quoi ...



Now, as you can see in the Macworld 2005 Video, demonstrated Steve Jobs the new searchtool "spotlight". 
In the special scene, when he wants to run a slideshow with Spotlight, "Mac OS X" freezes. That shows us, the freezing error was already there five months ago. Either Steve had a G5 1.8GHz Powermac, or it happened 5 months ago also on the "dual Macs". Same bug, same freezing problem 

Means the freeze bug, isnt new and they fixed it for all other Mac's, but the Single 1.8 GHZ G5 .


----------



## OSXFA (29 Mai 2005)

Oui, en effet...  Il s'agit bien du même bug...  Mais visiblement, 5 mois après, ce bug court toujours...  sur nos PM Mono late 2004.....

Ce qui est tout de même curieux, c'est que ce bug ne se produit pas dès le démarrage du Mac, mais après quelques heures d'utilisation...  Aujourd'hui, par exemple, j'ai eu un freeze en voulant lancer un diaporama 6 heures après le démarrage du Mac... alors que 5 H après j'avais pu lancer le diaporama sans problème....
On dirait que le système stable au démarrage devient moins stable au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation...  qu'il y a comme une perte de stabilité..... qui engendre ces freezes....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mai 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet...  Il s'agit bien du même bug...  Mais visiblement, 5 mois après, ce bug court toujours...  sur nos PM Mono late 2004.....
> 
> Ce qui est tout de même curieux, c'est que ce bug ne se produit pas dès le démarrage du Mac, mais après quelques heures d'utilisation...  Aujourd'hui, par exemple, j'ai eu un freeze en voulant lancer un diaporama 6 heures après le démarrage du Mac... alors que 5 H après j'avais pu lancer le diaporama sans problème....
> On dirait que le système stable au démarrage devient moins stable au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation...  qu'il y a comme une perte de stabilité..... qui engendre ces freezes....



exact,la meme chose pour moi,masi ca dépend ,la je suis parti a midi,j'avais carrément éteint le mac ,je l'ai rallumé vers 15 h ,et il y a 20 min ,freeze avc une vidéo QT sur le net...
premier freeze avec QT dans safari pour moi...

Steve devait avoir notre G5 sous la table,il a pas besoin d'un bipro pour ses démos de Mac world...


----------



## OSXFA (29 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Steve devait avoir notre G5 sous la table,il a pas besoin d'un bipro pour ses démos de Mac world...



je ne sais pas ce qu'il avait comme bécanne, mais si iPapy lui même a constaté le bug, c'est quand même inquiétant qu'il n'a pas été réglé à ce jour.........

Enfin,  soyons patients....  On n'a pas trop le choix.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mai 2005)

un mac user de ma région ma donné ce lien 

http://www.mac4ever.com/actuReagir/index.php?t=11913

et il y a ca dans la 10.4.2

Fixed problem with Finder slideshow

ca semble un bon debut a no pb ,mais il faut des précision

franchement ce bug me laisse de plus en plus un gout amere,quand je repense comme j'ai attendu tiger avec impatience ,en pensant a un successeur de panther en mieux (panther que j'ai trouvé génial il y a deux ans et demi quand je l'ai installé sur mon eMac )
maintenant G une machine pro ,et je suis emxxxxx.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mai 2005)

et si c'etait ca ?

Fixed problem with Finder slideshow

ils le font passer comme ca ,sans parler du reste et ca va tout resoudre

et apres :ah ,QT aussi?iphoto aussi?ah bon?

et tout sera resolu mais ils auront juste dit

Fixed problem with Finder slideshow

sont malin chez apple...


----------



## OSXFA (29 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et si c'etait ca ?
> 
> Fixed problem with Finder slideshow
> 
> ...




Je n'y crois pas trop...  Car il n'y a pas que le Finder, mais aussi Aperçu, Mail sans oublier les séquences Quicktime !!!


----------



## slainer68 (30 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi, je pense pas que ça soit ça.

s'ils avaient résolu le problème il y aurait une description du style : résolution d'un problème de stabilité blah blah. et pas "résolution d'un problème dans le diaporama".

La 10.4.2 approche. je vais péter une pile si elle intègre pas un fix à ce problème.

For Thorne : Considering the first build of the next Tiger update (10.4.2), there does not seem to be a fix for the problem in the list included        !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mai 2005)

alors il faudra attendre la 10.4.3
j'ai entendu dire que tous les pbs sont corrigés a partir de la 3eme révisison mineure


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2005)

notre post s'enterre,il faut pas ,mobilisez vous  

une maj QT 7.0.1 est dispo ,elle corrige des trucs importants...
peut etre c'est bon pour nous?


----------



## slainer68 (31 Mai 2005)

En fait, ça m'a un peu perturbé ta réponse "bah y a qu'a attendre la 10.4.3". nan mais franchement, apple corrige les bugs au fur et a mesure, si sur panther la 10.3.3 a résolu des problemes sur certains hardware, ça veut carrément pas dire que la 10.4.3 ça va être la même chose !

donc non. et puis si la 10.4.3 ne corrige pas le problème, on va dire "bah faut attendre la 10.4.4" ?

bon, moi jviens d'installer QT 7.01. j'suis carrément pas optimiste mais bon...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2005)

jpeux pas installer tt de suite QT 7.0.1,j'encode un DVD la ,j'en ai pour 2 heures...


----------



## OSXFA (31 Mai 2005)

Que donne les "bug reports" ? Toujours OPEN chez vous aussi ???  C'est tout de même curieux non ?

Il faut attendre la 10.4.2 en espérant que celle-ci résolve le bug comme nous sommes légitimement en droit de l'attendre. Il n'y a pas de raison d'accepter cette situation et d'attendre la 10.4.3, puis la 10.4.4 etc.... Nous avons acheté une machine qui nous a été vendue pour fonctionner normalement !  S'il y a un bug sous TIGER, APPLE n'a qu'à le corriger !

NON !!  nous avons suffisamment alerté APPLE : bug reports, APPLECARE, email, fax, forums, sites etc...  APPLE est forcément au courant, donc s'ils ne font rien, nous devons tous nous mobiliser et nous adresser dès le lendemain de la sortie de la 10.4.2 à UFC Que Choisir pour exposer notre cas et également utiliser ce biais pour obtenir réparation !

Par réparation j'entend :

1) Soit APPLE corrige immédiatement le bug
2) Soit APPLE nous rembourse le montant payé pour nos PM G5 Late 2004
3) Soit APPLE met en place un programme d'échange de nos PM G5 mono contre un autre type d'appareil : iMac G5 (avec remboursement de la différence entre le prix effectivement payé et le prix actuel de l'iMac G5) ou PowerMac G5 bi-pro 2x2  (contre paiement de la différence entre le prix effectivement payé et le prix actuel du bi-pro 2x2)


Il n'y a pas d'autre alternative pour moi !

Soit APPLE se bouge le cul, soit il font le nécessaire pour nous échanger les bécannes si TIGER ne peut fonctionner sur celles-ci !

APPLE si tu lis ce message, j'espère que tu as bien compris !!  Nous sommes en droit de ne pas nous laisser faire !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2005)

tjrs open a 21h53   

j'ai encore une heure d'encodage ,j'ai hate de voir QT 7.0.1
enfin je verrai rien ce soir ,apres le redémarrage suivant l'instal de QT 7.0.1 j'irai au lit!

ah ,non , moi je veux pas un iMac ,rien a faire...
je veux un autre power mac...
meme un bi 1,8 qui ne se fait plus s'il leur en reste dans les cartons je prends, mais pas un iMac meme 2 GHz...
le tout en un ne m'interesse plus ,meme si l'iMac G5 a un design extraordinaire...
en tout ca t'as raison ,on attends 10.4.2 et apres C UFC Que choisir direct...
ma grand mere est abonné a que choisir ,je lui en emprunterai un pour voir comment il faut faire pour porter plainte...

au fait quelqu'un ici a appelé apple en les menacant de signaler le bug a UFC QC?


----------



## OSXFA (31 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tjrs open a 21h53
> 
> j'ai encore une heure d'encodage ,j'ai hate de voir QT 7.0.1
> enfin je verrai rien ce soir ,apres le redémarrage suivant l'instal de QT 7.0.1 j'irai au lit!
> ...




Pour saisir UFC Que choisir, il suffit de se référer au forum Macbidouille, car lors du lancement des premiers G5 (qui avait posé de très gros problèmes pour des anomalies hardware), un certain nombre d'utilisateurs avaient saisi UFC Que choisir pour obtenir gain de cause... Et ils ont apparemment obtenu gain de cause, car APPLE a échangé le matériel défectueux contre du matériel "sain" et certains ont même eu le modèle au-dessus !!

Bon, c'est  vrai qu'ici le problème est différent, car ce n'est pas un problème hardware, mais un problème d'incompatibilité avec TIGER !!!  Nous verrons bien !!


PS : Un utilisateur concerné par ce bug dit (réactions Macbdidouille à l'annonce de la MAJ QT)  que la mise à jour QT 7.0.1 aurait résolu le bug...  Son PM G5 serait allumé depuis ce matin et pas de freeze !!  
Restons très prudent et attendons de voir si cela se confirme (je reste très sceptique j'avoue... J'ai du mal à y croire... Ça serait trop beau...

Vérifions nous même déjà....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2005)

effectivement un denommé cronos ,sur mac bidouille ,précise que sa machine est allumée depuis ce matin et pas de freeze avec iPhoto...

il faut y croire...
ce n'est qu'a l'usage qu'on le saura...

croisons les doigts 

ceux qui sont en QT 7.0.1 on attends vos réactions sur des essais de full screen ...


----------



## Thorne^ (31 Mai 2005)

Hello

For all here, who didnt see a change for the bugreport on ADC, as I said a few days ago, the bugreport status changed to "Duplicate" with a follow-up ID number.
AND the AppleCare Support People connect me only to the Level2 Support, the normal Support  has no full access to the case-number anymore. Status: escalated

ADC answered my email:

Thank you for your email.  The known issue you've reported is currently being tracked under Bug ID# xxxxxxx.
We have checked with engineering, and this issue is still being investigated. 
If you have any additional questions related to this issue or would like to check the status of this bug in the future, please feel free to contact us.




It's sounds to good, as to be true. I don't think it's possible that this Quicktime update fixed t he bug, because they fixed only a security hole in Quicktime 7.0. Apple modified only the QuickTime Quartz Composer Plugin.


The Source:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301714
QuickTime 7.0.1

QuickTime Quartz Composer Plugin
CVE-ID: CAN-2005-1334
Available for: QuickTime 7.0
Impact: With QuickTime 7.0, a QuickTime movie containing a maliciously crafted Quartz Composer object can leak data to an arbitrary web location.
Description: Quartz Composer objects can be wrapped in a QuickTime track and delivered as a QuickTime movie. With QuickTime 7.0, a Quartz Composer object can gather local data and send it using an encoded URL to an arbitrary web location. The QuickTime 7.0.1 update modifies the QuickTime Quartz Composer Plugin to prevent access to remote web locations. Credit to David Remahl (www.remahl.se/david) for reporting this issue.


----------



## slainer68 (31 Mai 2005)

Freeze de mon système 2h15 après le démarrage du système après mise à jour vers QT 7.01 en utilisant la fonction Diaporama.

Sans commentaire.


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Freeze de mon système 2h15 après le démarrage du système après mise à jour vers QT 7.01 en utilisant la fonction Diaporama.
> 
> Sans commentaire.



Thought so  Thanks for info


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Juin 2005)

Hello

Did you all know, there is a thread about cd-eject problems with the "G5 1.8 Single" on Apple Discussions Board. I dont have this problem /me knocks on wood  

But one of the people with cd-eject problems wrote:

"We just bought 122 new G5 1.8ghz machines about 2 weeks ago and have been having the same issues. "


----------



## Moumoune (1 Juin 2005)

Evidemment le technicien Apple qui semblait si préoccupé par notre problème est maintenant aux abonnés absents !
Le mépris qu'Apple affiche vis à vis de notre problème est inadmissible ! Comme vous tous içi j'attendrais 10.4.2 pour la forme avant d'alerter UFC Que Choisir. Ca n'a que trop duré !


----------



## slainer68 (1 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Did you all know, there is a thread about cd-eject problems with the "G5 1.8 Single" on Apple Discussions Board. I dont have this problem /me knocks on wood
> 
> ...



The CD-eject problem is often due to the feature : "hard drive sleep if possible" in the energy saving preferences.

I had the same problem on Panther : after 1 or 2 hours of use, I was unable to open the CD Tray. Then the system froze when trying to shut down the computer. I unchecked the option and the problem was gone. It is also a good idea to set the processor setting to "Maximal".


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Freeze de mon système 2h15 après le démarrage du système après mise à jour vers QT 7.01 en utilisant la fonction Diaporama.
> 
> Sans commentaire.



Oui, moi aussi...   Je ne suis pas très étonné... La MAJ QT ne pouvait pas résoudre un tel bug....


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> 
> ADC answered my email:
> ...



Oui, en effet cette réponse me paraît intéressante car le problème semble avoir été pris en compte apparemment (si je comprend bien) et que ce bug a donc été vérifié par les ingénieurs....  (ils l'auraient donc constaté !!??)
Il s'agit d'un signe optimiste en effet !!!


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> The CD-eject problem is often due to the feature : "hard drive sleep if possible" in the energy saving preferences.
> 
> I had the same problem on Panther : after 1 or 2 hours of use, I was unable to open the CD Tray. Then the system froze when trying to shut down the computer. I unchecked the option and the problem was gone. It is also a good idea to set the processor setting to "Maximal".



Yes, and i knew it before i got my Mac. There is a very large Thread about it, on a german Mac User Forum. So i have no problems with sleep-mode 
That is an error which I can live with, but I cannot accept the freezing bug!


----------



## slainer68 (1 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet cette réponse me paraît intéressante car le problème semble avoir été pris en compte apparemment (si je comprend bien) et que ce bug a donc été vérifié par les ingénieurs.... (ils l'auraient donc constaté !!??)
> Il s'agit d'un signe optimiste en effet !!!



Moi je suis carrément pas optimiste car le "this issue is still being investigated" montre clairement que la 10.4.2 ne corrigera pas le problème...


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis carrément pas optimiste car le "this issue is still being investigated" montre clairement que la 10.4.2 ne corrigera pas le problème...



Je ne sais pas...  Pour l'instant, nous n'en sommes qu'à la première build de la 10.4.2.....  Il devrait y en avoir d'autres...  La 10.4.2 devrait arriver entre le 15 et le 30 juin....  On peut encore espérer malgré tout que la résolution du bug soit incluse dans une future build de la 10.4.2..... Tout espoir n'est pas encore mort....

Difficile à dire...  C'est sûr....

Ce qui est toutefois positif, c'est que "this issue is still being inevstigated"....  Ce qui signifie qu'ils en pris en compte notre problème...  Je préfère cela à une réponse du style "le bug n'a pas pu être reproduit - "closed" ".....   

Il faut suivre l'évolution du rapport de bug......en croisant les doigts....


----------



## YannisA (1 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est toutefois positif, c'est que "this issue is still being inevstigated".... Ce qui signifie qu'ils en pris en compte notre problème... Je préfère cela à une réponse du style "le bug n'a pas pu être reproduit - "closed" ".....
> 
> Il faut suivre l'évolution du rapport de bug......en croisant les doigts....


 
I just got a new Email from the developer team, he still requested a kernel panic and/or the system during the freeze...As those files aren't updated during the freeze, i wasn't enabled to send him those files....But it seems that they follow the case....but as they ask for some informations, i think that they don't have any idea of the root cause of the problem


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Juin 2005)

je voudrais juste vous donner des nouvelles du status de mon bug repport sur ADC:
tjrs open


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

Le site américain MACFIXIT fait également mention de ce bug dans cet article :


Bug freeze PM G5 mono Late 2004 

Selon cet article, plusieurs utilisateurs ont fait état de ce bug....

Vous pouvez également leur envoyer un email pour leur faire part de votre propre témoignage.


----------



## Moumoune (1 Juin 2005)

aurelsg a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> eh ben j'aime pas quand je lis tout vos souccis du coup je flippe pour moi maintenant alors que tout va bien...
> Bon mon avis juste pour rassurer certains...
> Tiger 10.4.1 (pas de maj de mon Panther 10.3, j'ai fait une réinstalle complète sur disque formaté pour un système propre)
> ...



Je suis très surpris de lire que la 6800GT ne pose pas de problème. En effet, je viens de changer ma 9600 XT pour une 6800 Ultra DDL... et j'ai toujours le bug !!!!


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Juin 2005)

Hello

Guess what? Apple Discussion locked the thread about the freezing bug.  

Note: This topic is locked. Reason: Please start a new topic about your technical issue.


----------



## slainer68 (1 Juin 2005)

Macfixit.com parle de ce problème que maintenant.

Pffffff !!! Et dire que j'avais envoyé un magnifique mail à l'admin de macfixit expliquant clairement le problème le 29 avril, date de la sortie de Tiger.

C'est clair, il faut qu'il y ait des dizaines de personnes se plaignant pour être considéré     

N'hésitez pas à envoyer un email en english sur late-breakers@macfixit.com en expliquant que vous êtes aussi touché par le bug !


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Guess what? Apple Discussion locked the thread about the freezing bug.
> 
> Note: This topic is locked. Reason: Please start a new topic about your technical issue.




So, we must start a new topic ??? I don't understand why we need to start a new topic about OUR technical issue ??  This topic was very clear actually  !!


----------



## slainer68 (1 Juin 2005)

c'est bon, il l'a déjà fait ici :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@701.UESGaISC0Qi.1417002@.68b11897


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, il l'a déjà fait ici :
> 
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@701.UESGaISC0Qi.1417002@.68b11897




Oui, merci !  J'ai ajouté mon grain de sel !!

Slainer68, comment interprêtes tu qu'APPLE vérouille un sujet et nous demande d'en ouvrir un autre sur le même thème ???
Bizarre tout de même, non ???  On dirait que le fait que de plus en plus de sites en parlent, même aux States cela commence à les embêter sérieusement....
A mon avis, je pense qu'ils sont conscients du bug mais en attendant de le résoudre (car sans doute ce n'est pas encore le cas) ils cherchent à noyer le poisson ou à se défiler.....
Continuons à mettre la pression sur APPLE !!!


----------



## slainer68 (1 Juin 2005)

Nan. Personnellement je pense que c'est normal. Les modérateurs d'Apple Discussions semblent bloquer tous les posts dès qu'ils ont eu trop de réponses. Pour que les nouveaux arrivant y voyent plus clair ils demandent à l'auteur du post de recréer un nouveau post.

Habituellement, si l'auteur du post a eu un problème avec des solutions partielles il va recréer son post en indiquant les solutions qu'il a pu avoir.

Dans ce cas précis vu que c'est un bug que seul Apple peut corriger, cela nous semble débile de devoir créer le même post avec le même contenu. Mais c'est pas le boulot des modérateurs de se préoccuper de cela.


----------



## OSXFA (1 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Personnellement je pense que c'est normal. Les modérateurs d'Apple Discussions semblent bloquer tous les posts dès qu'ils ont eu trop de réponses. Pour que les nouveaux arrivant y voyent plus clair ils demandent à l'auteur du post de recréer un nouveau post.
> 
> Habituellement, si l'auteur du post a eu un problème avec des solutions partielles il va recréer son post en indiquant les solutions qu'il a pu avoir.
> 
> Dans ce cas précis vu que c'est un bug que seul Apple peut corriger, cela nous semble débile de devoir créer le même post avec le même contenu. Mais c'est pas le boulot des modérateurs de se préoccuper de cela.




OK ! Toujours pas de nouvelles d'ATI ?


----------



## slainer68 (1 Juin 2005)

Nan, cela fait belle lurette que j'ai envoyé mon mail au dev d'ATI pour lui demander si y avait des avancées (au moins qu'il me dise qu'ils ont à nouveau refourgué le bug à Apple vu que ça touche aussi les nVidia) mais rien.


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Juin 2005)

Hello

A other User with the freeze bug opened also a new thread on Apple Discussions:

PM 1.8 SP and the freeze bug in fullscreen OpenGL&QT7


----------



## Thorne^ (2 Juin 2005)

No, what they practice on Apple Discussions is the (ostrich) head-in-the-sand behavior. And they think it is the smartest solution to make us quiet, is locking the thread, because after a few days becomes the topic quiet and no attention anymore.

Dont you all think too: Its time to take the Ostrich his sand, so he cannot hide his head in it anymore.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juin 2005)

salut a tous.
juste un petit mot pour vous dire que finalement G fini par freezé aussi ,malgré QT701


----------



## Moumoune (2 Juin 2005)

Hello Syd,

Chez moi aussi, QuickTime 7.0.1 freeze mais avec ma 6800 Ultra


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Hello Syd,
> 
> Chez moi aussi, QuickTime 7.0.1 freeze mais avec ma 6800 Ultra




mince tu dois avoir les boules ,tu mets une super carte graphic ,et ca freeze quand meme   
sinon ,elle est bien cette 6800 ?
par exemple ,tu fais combien d'images /sec dans les anim iTunes ?
avec la 9600Xt je fais 60 im/s


----------



## slainer68 (2 Juin 2005)

macfixit.com a fait une 2ème news à propos de notre problème. La news contient 3 autres témoignages.

heureusement que les utilisateurs de PM 1,8 ne se relâchent pas et continuent de faire de la communication sur ce problème...


----------



## OSXFA (2 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> macfixit.com a fait une 2ème news à propos de notre problème. La news contient 3 autres témoignages.
> 
> heureusement que les utilisateurs de PM 1,8 ne se relâchent pas et continuent de faire de la communication sur ce problème...




Oui, c'est une bonne chose que Macfixit en rajoute une couche !!  

_Mac OS X 10.4.1 (#11): Freezes when using applications in full-screen mode

Freezes when using applications in full-screen mode Yesterday we noted a problem where opening a movie in QuickTime 7.0.x and entering full-screen mode causes a freeze where the system becomes unresponsive but the mouse cursor can still be moved.

It has now been confirmed that this bug affects a number of other applications, causing system-wide freezes when full-screen mode is entered.

MacFixIt reader Seth writes:

"I too am experiencing this problem. Its been there since I upgraded to Tiger. I used the 'Clean install -> copy users' option to install over 10.3.9. Any application that enters/exists full screen mode seems to be effected. I also have a Power Mac G5 1.8 GHz single processor machine. My machine has always recovered given enough time. But 'enough time' seems to be at least 2.5 hours. The Mac OS X 10.4.1 update did not fix this problem."

Another reader adds:

"Since the installation of Tiger, I've had freezes on my PowerMac 1,8 single after few hours of work, the freeze occurs often when i try to view something in full screen mode (diaporama, QuickTime 7, etc.). I've deactivated of the energy saver preferences (my PowerMac won't turn off or sleep even my apple display stays on) but same phenomenon after few hours the screensaver (full screen) causes the freeze of my PowerMac. I never had this kind of problem with Panther.

"When the system freezes, I need to push the power button to restart the PowerMac. I've tried to remotely connect the PowerMac (via SSH) but no response. The system logs are emptied. I've installed TechTool Pro 4.0.4 to check the system for hardware problem but no error is found."

Finally, another reader writes:

"Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) is freezing after 2-3 hours, as soon as i launch a Program in full screen mode, and also with Quicktime 7.xx in Safari. This doesn't happen with Mac OS X 10.3.x (Panther). Freezes in : Preview 3.0, Spotlight 1.0, Mail 2.0 and iPhoto 5.0.x, etc..."_


----------



## OSXFA (4 Juin 2005)

Une nouvelle build 8C26 de la 10.4.2  a été proposée et toujours aucune trace de résolution du bug...... Pire encore, un utilisateur confronté au bug a vu un de ses messages sur un des 2 sujets encore ouverts sur les forums de discussion APPLE (le troisième a été fermé par APPLE) carrément censuré par APPLE !!!!

Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il disait, mais cela prouve au moins une chose...  APPLE est vraisemblablement au courant de ce bug et n'apprécie pas qu'on en parle..... Cela doit les gêner sans doute....


Et bien qu'APPLE se rassure, nous n'allons pas la fermer !!!  On a payé pour avoir nos PowerMac, on a payé TIGER, alors ON VEUT RÉPARATION !!!

Continuez à mettre des posts dans tous les messages, continuez à envoyer des rapports de bug, appellez APPLECARE... Ne relâchons pas la bride !!


----------



## slainer68 (4 Juin 2005)

Malheureusement, ce que je pensais semble être correct.

Lorsqu'apple diffuse la première build d'une nouvelle version de tiger aux développeurs, les bugs corrigés sont gelés et il n'y a pas "d'ajout". 

Ils demandent aux devs de tester si les corrections ne rajoutent pas d'autres problèmes, corrigent les derniers bugs des corrections déjà listées, et font la release.

Il n'y aura donc pas de correction de notre problème dans la 10.4.2.


----------



## Thorne^ (4 Juin 2005)

Hello

About the censored posting of the guy from Finland. He wrote in the censored (deleted) posting on Apple Discussion, something like: 

_The AppleCare support for Finland said, it is a serious bug, and they assured him, the bug will be eliminated. 
He wrote also: It is against valid law in Finland to sell something (a product), if the manufacturer knows his product is defectively. And that he assumes, it is also in other European countries against valid law._


----------



## slainer68 (5 Juin 2005)

this is not the first time we heard from an apple care center that this bug is known and will be corrected, NOW we want to know WHEN !!! Because it WILL NOT be corrected in 10.4.2 AND I TRULY DO NOT WANT to wait for 10.4.3 !!!!!!!

APPLE !!!!!!

PS: thank you for your post of the censored message Thorne ^^ !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2005)

malheureusement ,je crois que ce sera pour 10.4.3 ,il faut se faire une raison ,de toute façon on a plus le choix a part peut etre UFC que choisir...


----------



## OSXFA (5 Juin 2005)

Ce qui est le plus énervant dans cette histoire, c'est le mépris d'APPLE.  APPLE pourrait au moins faire un communiqué et nous indiquer quand le problème sera réglé....


----------



## accordina (5 Juin 2005)

Je suis avec intéret vos discussions depuis plusieurs jours, étant moi-même affecté par ce p..... de bug.
Je décide donc aujourd'hui d'y participer car j'ai l'impression que le mouvement s'essoufle. Apple veut nous avoir à l'usure.
En plus de tous les problèmes évoqués pour ce bug, je vais rajouter celui-ci.
J'utilise professionnellemnt Logic Express (je suis musicien). Et bien, figurez-vous que lorsque ce bug se manifeste (environ 2 heures aprés le boot), l'application Logic Express se plante avec la roue colorée qui n'en finit pas de tourner et je perd tout mon travail si je n'ai pas sauvegardé. En revanche, cela ne freeze pas l'ordi et je peux redémarrer proprement.
Je suis donc obligé de mettre un chronomêtre et de redémarrer toutes les deux heures avant de planter. C'est trés handicapant lors d'une séance d'enregistrement.
Je pensais que cela venait de la mise à jour du logiciel, qui est désormais signé Apple (la société Emagic qui produisait ce soft ayant été rachetée par Apple), mais en fait, non. C'est bien LE BUG.

@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est le plus énervant dans cette histoire, c'est le mépris d'APPLE.  APPLE pourrait au moins faire un communiqué et nous indiquer quand le problème sera réglé....



que faire ?
attendre 10.4.3 ou passer par UFC QC après 10.4.2 ?


----------



## Moumoune (5 Juin 2005)

Nous ne sommes pas près de nous essoufler. Tous ensemble nous arriverons à quelque chose. Demain
matin j'appelle le service Relation Clientèle d'Apple. S'ils font de l'obstruction ou me prenne pour un con à propos de notre bug en niant les faits, je contacte UFC Que Choisir sur le champ. 
Ca n'a que trop duré !!!!! Il est hors de question d'attendre 10.4.3 !!!!! Nous nous sommes manifestés auprès d'Apple avant même la sortie de 10.4.1 !!! Et notre problème ne serait pas résolu avant une hypothétique  10.4.3. De qui se moque-t-on ??????
Ce qui m'attriste le plus dans cette histoire, c'est qu'en restant poli et courtois, on n'obtient rien si ce n'est se faire prendre pour un con. Devoir durcir le ton me peine, mais je m'y attendais... Je ne suis pas du tout surpris par le comportement d'Apple. Un tel mépris pour ses clients est inadmissible.

Bonne fin de week-end à tous.


----------



## OSXFA (5 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes pas près de nous essoufler. Tous ensemble nous arriverons à quelque chose. Demain
> matin j'appelle le service Relation Clientèle d'Apple. S'ils font de l'obstruction ou me prenne pour un con à propos de notre bug en niant les faits, je contacte UFC Que Choisir sur le champ.
> Ca n'a que trop duré !!!!! Il est hors de question d'attendre 10.4.3 !!!!! Nous nous sommes manifestés auprès d'Apple avant même la sortie de 10.4.1 !!! Et notre problème ne serait pas résolu avant une hypothétique  10.4.3. De qui se moque-t-on ??????
> Ce qui m'attriste le plus dans cette histoire, c'est qu'en restant poli et courtois, on n'obtient rien si ce n'est se faire prendre pour un con. Devoir durcir le ton me peine, mais je m'y attendais... Je ne suis pas du tout surpris par le comportement d'Apple. Un tel mépris pour ses clients est inadmissible.
> ...




En plus APPLE se permet même de censurer des messages sur les forums de discussion APPLE !!  Je viens d'en faire les frais.
Un de mes post (Richie54) sur les sujets concernant notre bug a été purement et simplement supprimé. J'ai reçu un email me disant que ce message ne respectait pas les conditions du forum :




_Your post titled "Quicktime 7 and all Slideshows let Tiger freeze" has been removed from Apple Discussions.    A copy of this message can be found below. This area is intended to address technical issues about Apple products.  Posts that do not conform to the Apple Discussions Terms of Use are inappropriate.  

Please see the Terms of Use Agreement at http://discussions.info.apple.com/help for more information on the proper use of Apple's Discussion forums.  Each Discussion user is required to agree to these terms before gaining posting privileges. You reserve the right to not post on Apple Discussions should you disagree with these terms. 

If you would like to send feedback to Apple about a product, please use the appropriate selection at http://www.apple.com/feedback 

Sometimes you have comments or concerns for which there is no technical response. If you need the kind of help that a troubleshooting expert can't provide, you can call Apple's Customer Relations group.    
_ 

Bref, on gène APPLE visiblement....  Un comble tout de même !  C'est qui les dindons de la farce pour le moment ? APPLE ou leurs clients ?  

Ca sert à quoi alors leur forum ??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> En plus APPLE se permet même de censurer des messages sur les forums de discussion APPLE !!  Je viens d'en faire les frais.
> Un de mes post (Richie54) sur les sujets concernant notre bug a été purement et simplement supprimé. J'ai reçu un email me disant que ce message ne respectait pas les conditions du forum :
> 
> 
> ...



mince y sont gonflé tout de meme...
c'est de la censure ,c'est degueulasse...

si qqun va a UFC,qu'il me contact,je participe...
je ne sais trop comment on fait ,pour lancer ca ...


----------



## accordina (5 Juin 2005)

J'en ai remis une couche sur le forum de discussion d'Apple:

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@776.A0BBaIkT1FX.0@.68b116e4

où apparemment, aucun d'entre vous n'a été faire un tour (en tout cas pas sous le même pseudo).
Cependant, mon anglais étant relativement primaire, je n'ai pu entrer dans les détails.
Peut-être que si l'un d'entre vous parle mieux que moi la langue de Steve Jobs, il peut aller leur faire un petit coucou, afin de tester si effectivement on censure le rapporteur de bug chez Apple.

D'avance merci.

@+


----------



## accordina (6 Juin 2005)

Il semblerait qu'il y ait un possible espoir pour notre bug, si l'on en croit le post sur le forum de discussion d'Apple.

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128...1FX.0@.68b116e4

Voici ce qu'ils disent:

"Possible" good news people. 

A certain website has released some details on the latest developer release of 10.4.2 patch and it says: 

"Among the areas that have received fixes with the update are: file sharing using AFP and SMB/CIFS network file services; autologin for managed user accounts, Airport and wireless access; !!!!!Core Graphics!!!!!!, Core Audio, and !!!!!!Core Image with updated ATI and NVIDIA graphics drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!; synchronization with .Mac; creating and burning disk images using Disk Utility; and compatibility with third party applications and devices" 

Lets not get too happy but sounds good so far.

Dans la mesure où il s'agit directement du site d'Apple, méfiance tout de même; ils ont déjà purement et simplement fermé des posts qui parlaient un peu "trop" du BUG.

Alors, croisons les doigts...

@+


----------



## Thorne^ (7 Juin 2005)

Hello 

Yesterday did i open a quicktime audio-stream by mistake and it freezed too. 
Didnt turn off my Mac this time, watched TV for a hour an and returned to my Mac. 
To my suprise did the audio-stream run now, the desktop background changed to 2 gear wheels and two dialog windows showed up, one said the dock crashed, and the second one said i can shutdown, restart, sleep mode, or cancel. 

There was no panic.log and no entry in system.log, but a dock crash log. 
After I had looked at the dock crash log file, I choosed shutdown. 

The freezing was at 21:32

Jun 6 20:33:40 TigerG5 ntpd[83]: time set -2.199327 s 
Jun 6 22:32:32 TigerG5 crashdump[454]: Dock crashed 
Jun 6 22:32:35 TigerG5 crashdump[454]: crash report written to: /Users/thorne/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/Dock.crash.log


----------



## Moumoune (7 Juin 2005)

Bon, mes amis, ça se présente très mal.

Je viens de passer un coup de téléphone à AppleCare qui m'ont "escaladé" jusqu'aux relations clientèles où j'ai appris l'énormité suivante : "Tous les PowerMacs vendus actuellement fonctionnent parfaitement sous Tiger monsieur. Etes vous sûr de faire les bonnes manipulations ?"
Pour ma part je suis resté sans voix après une telle mauvaise foi. Apple sait que le temps joue en sa faveur. Ils misent sur une lassitude de notre part....

Autre chose qui n'a rien à voir mais qui me fait rire jaune,lu sur le site d'Apple :

"Does It Faster
The PowerPC G5 processor dramatically accelerates performance in real world applications. When compared head-to-head against PCs in a series of Photoshop tests, the dual 2.7GHz, 2.3GHz and 2.0GHz Power Mac G5 systems ran the 45 filters 98%, 78% and 59% faster, respectively, than the 3.6GHz Pentium 4-based system, and 72%, 56% and 38% faster than the dual 3.6GHz Xeon-based system."

Et on passe sur Intel ????? Steve Jobs arriverait à vendre n'importe quoi à n'importe qui. Cette fois c'est sûr, Apple a définitivement baissé d'estime à mes yeux. Je suis très amer.


----------



## Thorne^ (7 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mes amis, ça se présente très mal.
> 
> Je viens de passer un coup de téléphone à AppleCare qui m'ont "escaladé" jusqu'aux relations clientèles où j'ai appris l'énormité suivante : "Tous les PowerMacs vendus actuellement fonctionnent parfaitement sous Tiger monsieur. Etes vous sûr de faire les bonnes manipulations ?"
> Pour ma part je suis resté sans voix après une telle mauvaise fois. Apple sait que le temps joue en sa faveur. Ils misent sur une lassitude de notre part....
> ...



Hello Moumoune,

(sarcasm mode on)
What you didnt know all Macs work/run perfectly, especial with Mac OS X Tiger? If Mac's freeze, beep every second or chirp, it is just a imagination of customers. A good customer doesnt complain about bugs 
(sarcasm mode off)

What have you expected? It's always the same procedure, a customer complains about a problem with his Mac, the support tells him to do some resets and an Hardware test, if it didnt help, they say "your Mac needs a repair". 
With a little bit of luck, they connected you with the Level2 support, they send you a tool by email, 
and say after a while, it wasnt possible to reproduce the bug, we suggest a repair.

A repair wont fix anything related to the freeze bug, in my humble opinion.


----------



## OSXFA (7 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mes amis, ça se présente très mal.
> 
> Je viens de passer un coup de téléphone à AppleCare qui m'ont "escaladé" jusqu'aux relations clientèles où j'ai appris l'énormité suivante : "Tous les PowerMacs vendus actuellement fonctionnent parfaitement sous Tiger monsieur. Etes vous sûr de faire les bonnes manipulations ?"
> Pour ma part je suis resté sans voix après une telle mauvaise fois. Apple sait que le temps joue en sa faveur. Ils misent sur une lassitude de notre part....
> ...




On appelle cela de la mauvaise foi !!  Il n'y a pas d'autre mot.....


----------



## slainer68 (7 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> On appelle cela de la mauvaise foi !!  Il n'y a pas d'autre mot.....



les commerciaux ne sont pas au courant des problèmes de Tiger. Attendons la 10.4.2 avant de gueuler...


----------



## Moumoune (7 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> les commerciaux ne sont pas au courant des problèmes de Tiger. Attendons la 10.4.2 avant de gueuler...



Certes, mais les commerciaux comme tu dis ne prennent pas la peine de verifier auprès des ingénieurs quand ils te soutiennent mordicus qu'il n'y a pas de problème sur les PowerMacs vendus à l'heure actuelle par Apple.


----------



## Moumoune (7 Juin 2005)

Je viens de recevoir un appel du service clientèle Apple. Accrochez vous, c'est du grand Apple !
Apple me propose un remboursement de Tiger car ils considèrent que ma machine fonctionne parfaitement sous Panther et que je n'ai qu'à retourner sur ce système d'exploitation. Pour eux, le dossier est clos. Les ingénieurs cessent de travailler sur notre problème et Apple dans son immense générosité remboursera Tiger au possesseur de PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
C'est officiel : notre machine n'aura pas besoin d'attendre les premiers macs à base de x86 pour être obsolète car elle l'est déjà ! Elle n'est pas compatible avec 10.4 (C'est pourtant clairement indiqué sur l'AppleStore que le PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 est livré avec Tiger)
Nous devons absolument mener une action groupée auprès d'une organisation de consommateurs car Apple est entrain de passer en force et de nous avoir tous!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un appel du service clientèle Apple. Accrochez vous, c'est du grand Apple !
> Apple me propose un remboursement de Tiger car ils considèrent que ma machine fonctionne parfaitement sous Panther et que je n'ai qu'à retourner sur ce système d'exploitation. Pour eux, le dossier est clos. Les ingénieurs cessent de travailler sur notre problème et Apple dans son immense générosité remboursera Tiger au possesseur de PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est officiel : notre machine n'aura pas besoin d'attendre les premiers macs à base de x86 pour être obsolète car elle l'est déjà ! Elle n'est pas compatible avec 10.4 (C'est pourtant clairement indiqué sur l'AppleStore que le PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 est livré avec Tiger)
> Nous devons absolument mener une action groupée auprès d'une organisation de consommateurs car Apple est entrain de passer en force et de nous avoir tous!!!!!



je suis dégouté ...
depuis hier de toute façon ,tout fout le camp...
on fonce tout droit vers le coté obscure...
je suis dégouté...


----------



## Moumoune (7 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi Syd, je suis dégouté et terriblement amer... D'accord avec toi, depuis hier, tout fout le camp....
Hier soir Steve Jobs a officiellement vendu son âme au diable et moi j'ai perdu au même moment tout l'émerveillement que je ressentais pour Apple.


----------



## OSXFA (7 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> les commerciaux ne sont pas au courant des problèmes de Tiger. Attendons la 10.4.2 avant de gueuler...




Excuse moi, mais des commerciaux qui ne sont pas au courant du bug.... Ça craint tout de même.......


----------



## OSXFA (7 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un appel du service clientèle Apple. Accrochez vous, c'est du grand Apple !
> Apple me propose un remboursement de Tiger car ils considèrent que ma machine fonctionne parfaitement sous Panther et que je n'ai qu'à retourner sur ce système d'exploitation. Pour eux, le dossier est clos. Les ingénieurs cessent de travailler sur notre problème et Apple dans son immense générosité remboursera Tiger au possesseur de PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est officiel : notre machine n'aura pas besoin d'attendre les premiers macs à base de x86 pour être obsolète car elle l'est déjà ! Elle n'est pas compatible avec 10.4 (C'est pourtant clairement indiqué sur l'AppleStore que le PowerMac G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 est livré avec Tiger)
> Nous devons absolument mener une action groupée auprès d'une organisation de consommateurs car Apple est entrain de passer en force et de nous avoir tous!!!!!




Attendons un peu Moumoune...  Tu disais toi même un peu plus haut que ce même service clientèle t'affirmait que tous les PowerMac G5 fonctionnaient parfaitement sous TIGER....  
Nos PowerMac mono ne peuvent pas être "incompatibles" avec TIGER....  Il faut juste corriger le bug, car il y a forcément une solution....

Je pense que tu es tombé sur un beubeu moyen qui visiblement n'y connaissait que dalle....

Il faut attendre la 10.4.2  et ensuite nous verrons ce que nous pouvons envisager, mais cela ne sert à rien d'appeler le service clientèle qui primo n'est même pas au courant du problème et qui de fait ne comprend rien à notre requête légitime.... et en plus botte en touche par une réponse débile.


----------



## Moumoune (7 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Attendons un peu Moumoune...  Tu disais toi même un peu plus haut que ce même service clientèle t'affirmait que tous les PowerMac G5 fonctionnaient parfaitement sous TIGER....
> Nos PowerMac mono ne peuvent pas être "incompatibles" avec TIGER....  Il faut juste corriger le bug, car il y a forcément une solution....
> 
> Je pense que tu es tombé sur un beubeu moyen qui visiblement n'y connaissait que dalle....
> ...



Certes Richard, mais nous devons rester vigilant et ne pas montrer la moindre indulgence vis à vis d'Apple. Ils vendent en ce moment une machine qui présente un vice caché. Aux yeux de la loi française, c'est réprehensible.


----------



## zenzen (7 Juin 2005)

Hier soir j'ai pris une claque et en venant ici j'en prend une deuxieme.... Il fait pas bon d'etre mac-user ces temps-ci.... Heuresement que mon ibook marche bien parce que sinon je suis pas sorti de l'auberge.....

Je suis d'accord pour attendre la 10.4.2 avant de faire quoique ce soit... Mais je me demande ce que ca va apporter, vous croyez que Microsoft ce magne le cul pour corriger les bugs ??? Bah euh c'est pas que Apple est Microsoft, mais les techniques y ressemblent de plus en plus....

Sinon faudrait leur demander de faire unversion spéciale PM mono qui ne comporte pas les fonctions diaporama, enlever quicktime, et enlever tout ce qui concerne OpenGL.... 
Vi je sais autant aller jouer au billes....


----------



## OSXFA (7 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Certes Richard, mais nous devons rester vigilant et ne pas montrer la moindre indulgence vis à vis d'Apple. Ils vendent en ce moment une machine qui présente un vice caché. Aux yeux de la loi française, c'est réprehensible.




Tout à fait d'accord.......  (quoique ce ne sont pas nos machines qui ont un vice  caché, mais TIGER qui est buggé !) Et je pense qu'APPLE est conscient de cette situation.... d'où ce silence de leur part...  Ce qui me fait dire que le bug SERA corrigé, car ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement. Je ne sais pas comment il sera corrigé (patch, maj firmware, 10.4.2, 10.4.3 ?) mais APPLE ne peut légalement pas faire autrement que de le résoudre rapidement.  Le fait que nos rapports de bug ADC soient scotchés sur "OPEN" confirme cette hypothèse. APPLE fait l'autruche pour ne pas admettre cette "faute" commerciale..... Je reste optimiste malgré tout.

Mais je n'excuse pas APPLE pour autant, car c'est inadmissible de se comporter de la sorte.

A noter également toute une synthèse intéressante sur ce sujet sur MACFIXIT, où l'on apprend que même si les PM Mono late 2004 sont tous concernés, d'autres machines peuvent également avoir ce type de freeze....   Quicktime 7 pourrait être également en cause...

Macfixit et les freeze full screen de TIGER


----------



## accordina (9 Juin 2005)

Mise à jour de sécurité effectuée hier soir. Ordinateur allumé toute la nuit. Pas de plantage sous Quicktime plein écran ce matin !!!
Aurez-t-ils corrigés le bug en douce sans le dire (comme çà, pas besoin de le reconnaitre)

A suivre ...


----------



## Moumoune (9 Juin 2005)

accordina a dit:
			
		

> Mise à jour de sécurité effectuée hier soir. Ordinateur allumé toute la nuit. Pas de plantage sous Quicktime plein écran ce matin !!!
> Aurez-t-ils corrigés le bug en douce sans le dire (comme çà, pas besoin de le reconnaitre)
> 
> A suivre ...



Chez moi, il s'est passé la chose suivante. D'habitude quand je clique sur l'onglet QuickTime sur la page web d'Apple.com j'ai le freeze systématique qui m'oblige à redémarrer ma machine. Et bien depuis la mise à jour de sécurité, j'ai eu le freeze mais il a été réversible. En effet, en appuyant sur le bouton Power du mac, ce dernier s'est mis en veille. La sortie de veille n'a pas posé de problème. Je continue mes investigations en tentant de reproduire le bug


----------



## Moumoune (9 Juin 2005)

Je me réponds à moi même. Fausse joie. Le bug est toujours présent même après la mise à jour de sécurité d'hier


----------



## slainer68 (9 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai déjà remis Panther...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai déjà remis Panther...


panther est moins fluide que Tiger je trouve 
et ...a part notre bug ,il y avait plus d'applis qui quittait inopinément...
C devenu rare sur Tiger ...
courage le bug sera corrigé ...
de toute facon ,il n' y a guerre que les animations itunes (et encore jetait plus souvent en veille décran) que j'utilisais...
le reste ,ya de l'alternative,en attendant la correction du bug ...
je refuse de faire machine arriere ,C a appel de corriger ce foutu bug ,pas a nous de céder...


----------



## OSXFA (9 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je me réponds à moi même. Fausse joie. Le bug est toujours présent même après la mise à jour de sécurité d'hier




Oui, malheureusement....  Mais il ne s'agissait que d'une mise à jour sécurité... Rien de plus.....
Ce n'est pas encore pour aujourd'hui.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, malheureusement....  Mais il ne s'agissait que d'une mise à jour sécurité... Rien de plus.....
> Ce n'est pas encore pour aujourd'hui.....




courage...

quoi qu'on en dise,10.4.2 pourrait malgré tout nous réserver une bonne surprise...
sinon, 10.4.3...
de toute facon l'été arrive,le beau temps ,tout ca !On est plus dehors que sur le mac a regarder des diaporamas!C'est pour les longues soirée d'hiver...
j'essayer de rester optimiste!


----------



## OSXFA (9 Juin 2005)

Une nouvelle build 8C27 de la mise à jour 10.4.2 vient d'être proposée aux développeurs. Cette nouvelle build intègre de nouvelles résolutions de problèmes et cette ligne a attiré mon attention :

*Fixed problem where some periodic activities would only one run once
after reboot* 

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que cela veut dire.....  Car c'est pas très clair...  Qu'entendent-ils par "periodic activities" ???  Cela pourrait-il éventuellement avoir un lien avec le BUG ?? (je n'y crois pas, mais comme cette phrase fait très "langue de bois"....  )


----------



## OSXFA (9 Juin 2005)

Vous pouvez ajouter votre témoignage sur le site OSNEWS (en anglais) :

OSNEWS


----------



## zenzen (9 Juin 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas ce site et je vais pas aller poster la bas... 
C'est quoi ces gens qui postent des commentaire pour se plaindre ???

Passons, pour ce qui est de ta phrase en anglais, effectivement elle semble utiliser la langue de bois et ce n'est pas mon point fort... Je pense que ca s'adapte à notre probleme, pusque nous sommes les seuls a ne pas pouvoir ouvrir 2 fois quicktime (une fois au début de la session puis aprés c'est freeze si on veut le rouvrir...)
Donc y'a plus qu'a attendre la X.4.2


----------



## accordina (10 Juin 2005)

Le bug est effectivement toujours présent, mais celà bugue beaucoup plus tardivement. Celà fait deux fois que je lance l'ordi le soir et le matin du lendemain, je n'ai toujours pas planté avec Quicktime. Il faut donc attendre au moins 10 heures avant de constater le bug.
Et pour vous, est-ce pareil ?


----------



## accordina (10 Juin 2005)

Pour moi, la différence est de taille, cela veut dire qu'on peut travailler une journée entière avec Tiger sans planter.
De fait, je n'ai pas planté depuis que j'ai fais la mise à jour vidéo de Final Cut Pro.


----------



## Moumoune (10 Juin 2005)

accordina a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, la différence est de taille, cela veut dire qu'on peut travailler une journée entière avec Tiger sans planter.
> De fait, je n'ai pas planté depuis que j'ai fais la mise à jour vidéo de Final Cut Pro.



Chez moi, il est IMPOSSIBLE de travailler une journée entière avec Tiger.


----------



## slainer68 (10 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle build 8C27 de la mise à jour 10.4.2 vient d'être proposée aux développeurs. Cette nouvelle build intègre de nouvelles résolutions de problèmes et cette ligne a attiré mon attention :
> 
> *Fixed problem where some periodic activities would only one run once
> after reboot*
> ...



Ce n'est pas de la langue de bois, mais ce n'est pas notre bug aussi. Cette correction semble corriger un bug dans le système de planification de tâches.


----------



## Thorne^ (10 Juin 2005)

Hello

It was freezing again at 12:27 CET, after opening a website with a mov movie.
I did the same as last time, didnt turn off the Mac and after 45 minutes did the movie play, no panic.log, no crash logs, not entries in system.log


----------



## Thorne^ (10 Juin 2005)

Hello 

I found an entry in windowserver.log, he was logged exactly at the time, when the freezing stopped (freezing took 45 min). 

kCGErrorFailure: CGXDisableUpdate: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Safari" for over 1 second. Server has re-enabled them.


----------



## zenzen (10 Juin 2005)

Strange thorne....
I'll try to keep my mac on when it'll freeze again..... And see if I can see a log like yours...


----------



## OSXFA (10 Juin 2005)

Une build 8C29 de la MAJ 10.4.2 vient d'être proposée aux développeurs.  Voici la liste (impressionnante) des bugs résolus par cette build :

_New in this seed:
- Fixed issue with AirPort and Internet Sharing
- iChat now supports multiple system sign logins
- Improved iChat launch time

From previous seed:
- Fixed problem where some periodic activities would only one run once
after reboot
- Improved widget download experience
- Fixed issue where saving an attachment with a read-only resource fork
would sometimes fail
- Fixed font sizing issue with Jabber XHTML-IM
- Fixed problem with large IO reads
- Fixed issue with iDisk syncing
- Fixed problem where Address Book may crash when Large Type is selected
- Improved Address Book performance
- Fixed problem where Address Book may crash when editing a card
- Fixed issue where PDF files may not size correctly in certain situations
- Fixed issue with inherit privileges not behaving correctly in certain
situations
- Fixed issue where Apple System Profiler may not show that an AirPort card
is installed
- Fixed AirPort re-authentication issue
- Fixed problem with AppleScript script editor and administrator privileges
- Fixed OpenGL rendering issue
- Fixed problem where some DVDs rendered incorrectly on
PowerBook G4 15" models
- Fixed issue where System Preferences may crash when trying to rename
an Aggregate Device in Audio MIDI Setup
- Fixed problem with AUTimePitch
- Fixed problem where selecting Reduce File Size of PDF may cause crash
- Fixed issue with ColorSync
- Fixed issue with CGColorTransformConvertImage
- Fixed issue with DART entry exception
- Improved printing speeds for certain USB printers
- Fixed problem with Display Preference and rotating displays
- Fixed issue where Safari may have difficulty logging into a secure site
- Fixed problem with overlapped extents allocation
- Fixed problem where Help Viewer may not load remote pages
- iChat now supports multiple machine sign-ins using the same account
- Fixes to iChat XHTML implementation
- Fixes to MirrorAgent and iDisk syncing
- Fixed problem where Finder may not open some .ico images
- Fixed issue with JavaScriptCore and RSS Visualizer
- Fixed problem with StartupItemRun buffer overflow
- Fixed issue where user's default browser may inadvertently switch to
Safari after installing Tiger
- Fixed problem where Fast User Switching may unmount drives after
user logs out
- Fixed problem with LoginHook
- Ability to hide User Accounts implemented
- Fixed Login authentication issue
- Fixed IMAP prefix issue with Mail
- Fixed problem with Navigation Services and Column View
- Fixed issue with AppleTalk printing
- Fixed problem where printers connected via AirPort may not show up
after upgrading
- Fixed problem where selecting a printer through Bonjour may cause
application to crash
- Fixed memory leak issue with Visual Context
- Fixed issue where Safari may auto-install widgets on download
- Fixed problem where Spotlight may not show any items when
selecting the Show All option
- Fixed data handling issue with Stickies
- Fixed issue where Stock Widget may handle international stocks
incorrectly
- Fixed issue where Calendar Conflict Helper may crash if no end
date is set
- Fixed iCal syncing issue
- Fixed problem where compatible iMacs may not be recognized as
video host capable
- Fixed problem where reloading a widget several times in a row may
cause XMLHttpRequest to crash
- Fixed issue with WebKit and coordinates
- Fixed issue with GridServer where using inputFileMap key may
cause no files to be sent to agent
- Command-line interface fix for multi-task jobs
- Fixed problem with .Mac Notification Client
- Fixed issue with AD Plugin
- Fixed debugging issue with AppleScript and Automator actions
- Automator Playlist fix
- Automator iPhoto fix
- Automator shell script fix
- Automator new Mail message fix
- Fixed problem where users could not dial out using modem
- Fixed mobile login problem with Active Directory accounts
- Fixed problem where DirectoryService may crash after Sleep
- Fixed problem with Finder slideshow
- Fixed issue with Finder ACL and SMB volumes
- Fixed issue when doing a search in Finder may not find all documents
- Fixed problem where blank media may not mount
- Fixed problem where snmpd may crash when queried
- Fixed problem where newly created User accounts may not show up
- Fixed issue with smartcards not working in certain situations
- Fixed database integrityCheck error
- Improvements to video conferencing frame rate
- Fixed problem where some users experienced insufficient bandwidth 
issues when using iChat
- Fixed issue with onunload handler
- Fixed problem where weather widget may crash in certain situations
- Fixed issue with XMLHttpRequest
- Fixed problem with JavaScript drop handlers
- Fixed problem where user may not be able to save file to WebDAV 
volumes when using Save As
- Fixed iDisk error reporting problem
- Fixed problem where iDisk may not mount through certain proxies
- Fixed problem where Keychain entries for servers may not be stored 
correctly


_ 


Dans cette liste, je note tout de même ceci :

*Fixed OpenGL rendering issue* 

Une note d'espoir ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juin 2005)

un bon espoir !
et ben ,s'il y a autant de bug ,on doit pas etre les seuls a etre mécontents!
pauvre apple !
ca m'étonne pas qu'ils fassent la sourde oreille !
imaginez le nombre de coup de fils


----------



## slainer68 (11 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis pas optimiste. Je ne pense pas que cette nouvelle version corrigera quelque chose.

Le bug de l'OpenGL n'est pas notre problème (j'ai pu vérifier cela grâce aux messages de la ML MacOpenGL).

For Thorne : please don't say that our bug is the same that occured in the MacWorld keynote, this not the same and that will bring more confusion.

During the keynote, SJ used Dual processor machines and the bug occured AFTER the full screen switch (the photo was displayed but he could not move forward). This is a bug in Diashow that was fixed in the latest builds before the GM (425).


----------



## slainer68 (13 Juin 2005)

alors ? tout le monde retient son souffle pour la sortie de MacOS X 10.4.2 ?!


----------



## Thorne^ (13 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> alors ? tout le monde retient son souffle pour la sortie de MacOS X 10.4.2 ?!



Well after the security update is it freezing more often with Quicktime Plugin in Safari, ADC answered a few days ago:

_At this time, there isn't any new information available for this issue.
I have checked with engineering and the issue is still being
investigated.

We will do our best to keep you informed as new information becomes
available. Please be sure to regularly check the seed and release notes
for potential or related fixes that might affect this issue._

A german user gave his 1.8 SP to repair, I wait for the result and his report. He said yesterday, the Apple service provider reproduced the freezing. They removed Ram, added Ram and it freezed again.
The Service Provider said to him, it freezed with 1.5 GB Ram and didnt freeze with 512kb Ram.

Two german users installed Panther again, and it worked without freezing with Panther.

As soon i know more, i will post it here.


----------



## slainer68 (14 Juin 2005)

AH AH AH AH !

Excellent excellent, toujours pas corrigé le bug !!! Trop bien. Ils sont forts !
"Please be sure to regularly check the seed and release notes
for potential or related fixes that might affect this issue." > Ouais et c'est des comiques, comment ils veulent qu'on fasse ça si on est pas ADC Premium ou ADC Select ???

Bon, bah génial. On sait déjà que c'est pas corrigé le problème.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juin 2005)

mon bug est duplicate ,il n'est plus open .ca veut dire koi?

4119907	Freeze when using quicktime or iphoto slide show or mail slide show	16-May-2005 12:58 PM	Serious Bug	Duplicate


----------



## slainer68 (14 Juin 2005)

duplicate ça veut juste dire qu'apple a fermé ton bug.

Pas parce qu'il est résolu, parce que d'autres personnes ont aussi posté le meme bug et que forcément, ils ferment les rapports qui parlent du même bug pour n'en garder qu'un seul ou quelques uns.

les moteurs de rapport de bug utilisées par les projets open source comme mozilla ou kde fonctionnent de la même manière.

Moi personnellement j'ai posté le bug le 8 mai et il est encore "open".
Est-ce que c'est parce que j'ai posté ce bug parmis les premiers (ou le premier) et qu'ils gardent mon rapport en référence ? j'en sais rien.


----------



## Thorne^ (15 Juin 2005)

Hello

On Appleinsider wrote someone yesterday:

I just ordered Tiger today and my order detail says: "OS X V10.4.2 "TIGER" RETAIL-INT"
It also says that it will ship "on or before June 13th"

On Macrumors wrote someone:
The following products shipped on 06/07/2005.

Anyhow my shipment is also reffered to 10.4.2 in my shipment notification this is what it says in my email confirmation.


Product # Product Description Qty Ext Price
__________ ________________________________________ ____ ________________

M9639Z/A OS X V10.4.2 "TIGER" RETAIL-INT 1 69.00
_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## OSXFA (15 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> duplicate ça veut juste dire qu'apple a fermé ton bug.
> 
> Pas parce qu'il est résolu, parce que d'autres personnes ont aussi posté le meme bug et que forcément, ils ferment les rapports qui parlent du même bug pour n'en garder qu'un seul ou quelques uns.
> 
> ...




Le mien est également toujours en "OPEN".  (Posté le 7 mai)


----------



## Moumoune (15 Juin 2005)

Mon rapport de bug est également passé en duplicate. J'ai posté ce rapport le 11 Mai.


----------



## OSXFA (15 Juin 2005)

Je pense que c'est bon signe que tous nos rapports passent peu  à peu en "Duplicate". Certes il n'est pas encore résolu, mais cela signifie qu'APPLE en a bien pris note....  Ce qui est déjà une avancée...
On attend plus que la résolution.....


----------



## Thorne^ (15 Juin 2005)

Hello

Did you all know the american Apple Webstore doesn't offer the PM G5 1.8 SP anymore?
Apple offers the 1.8 SP in Europe only.


----------



## slainer68 (15 Juin 2005)

yep...

PS : personnellement j'ai prévu de me séparer de mon G5 si ce problème n'est toujours pas résolu à la fin de l'été.


----------



## Moumoune (15 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Did you all know the american Apple Webstore doesn't offer the PM G5 1.8 SP anymore?
> Apple offers the 1.8 SP in Europe only.



You're right Thorne^. That's very bad news. Doesn't sounds good for all of us here.


----------



## Thorne^ (15 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> yep...
> 
> PS : personnellement j'ai prévu de me séparer de mon G5 si ce problème n'est toujours pas résolu à la fin de l'été.



I wish i could do the same, but the Dual 2.0 GHz is simply to expensive. And since Apple moves to Intel in 2006/7, will i loose a lot of money, if i sell the Mac on Ebay.


----------



## OSXFA (15 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> yep...
> 
> PS : personnellement j'ai prévu de me séparer de mon G5 si ce problème n'est toujours pas résolu à la fin de l'été.




Oui, mais qui  va acheter cela ?? Un PowerMac incompatible avec TIGER !!  A moins de la brader....


----------



## Homer06 (15 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis avec intérêt cette conversation depuis son début.
Je suis dans le même cas que vous puisque je subit également ce bug ! Logique, vu la machine que je possède !

Je n'interviens pas pour en rajouter une couche, je pense que tout a été dit !
Par contre je trouve un peu curieux et franchement exagéré que certains parlent carement de revente du PM !!!   

Du calme, du calme ......... Apple va forcément faire quelque chose pour notre problème. Il faut juste être patient (ce qui ne semble pas être le fort de tout le monde ici .....).
Ils ne vont pas risquer un gros scandale, avec une couverture médiatique derrière, ils vont évidemment corriger ça.

L'arrêt des PM mono, ne signifie pas l'arrêt du travail d'Apple sur cette machine. Ne mélangez pas tout !

Faites comme vous le sentez, mais quand on vient du monde PC, et que l'on voit que les systèmes d'exploitations ne sortent que tous les 4 ou 5 ans au mieux, et que les mises à jour sont ARCHI longues à venir .......... je comprend vraiment mal votre empressement. On est déjà à la 10.4.2 (presque) alors que Tiger est sortit il y a à peine 1 mois et demi !!!! C'est du JAMAIS vu sous PC quelque soit le système considéré (je les ai absolument tous fait depuis maintenant presque 10 ans)

Franchement, faut avoir le moral pour bosser chez Apple, avec des clients exigents comme ça.
Allez faire un tour du coté de chez "Bilou", vous allez être servi ! Ca va être un enfer pour vous .....

Homer ...... pas content de voir des gens JAMAIS satisfait de rien, sans cesse ......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> yep...
> 
> PS : personnellement j'ai prévu de me séparer de mon G5 si ce problème n'est toujours pas résolu à la fin de l'été.



quelle drole d'idée..
tu renonces ,la...et apple gagne si tt le monde fait comme toi...
je trouve cela ridicule...
deja tu seras obligé de signaler le bug (s'il n'est pas résolu ,mais espérons quand meme )sinon tu vends avec un vice caché,et comme dit Richard ,personne ne te l'achetera ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Juin 2005)

Hommer,
moi je pense me situer entre toi et les autres...
sans etre indulgent et pret a tout pardonner a apple ,je leur fait confiance pour corriger le bug...
apple contrairement a en Windaube de chez Bill, en face ,C quand meme un minimum sérieux...et puis l'informatique Ca a jamais été 100% parfait non plus...
C vrai quela patience n'est pas le fort de certains;..


----------



## OSXFA (15 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Hommer,
> moi je pense me situer entre toi et les autres...
> sans etre indulgent et pret a tout pardonner a apple ,je leur fait confiance pour corriger le bug...
> apple contrairement a en Windaube de chez Bill, en face ,C quand meme un minimum sérieux...et puis l'informatique Ca a jamais été 100% parfait non plus...
> C vrai quela patience n'est pas le fort de certains;..




Je crois que dans cette affaire ce n'est pas trop le manque de patience qui nous exaspère, mais le silence  d'APPLE...  Il serait tellement plus simple de dire "Oui, en effet il y a un bug, nous en sommes conscients, et ce bug sera corrigé d'ici  X semaine  ou avec la MAJ 10.4.x !"
Et on s'en fout que chez Krosoft ce soit pire !  Nous on a choisi APPLE, on a acheté une machine, on a acheté TIGER...  La moindre des choses c'est qu'APPLE respecte ses clients !


----------



## slainer68 (15 Juin 2005)

Je suis à 100% d'accord avec Richard. Cela ne me dérangerai pas du tout d'attendre encore quelques semaines si Apple nous annonce clairement qu'ils sont conscient du bug et qu'ils le corrigeront.

Parce que pour l'instant, nous ne faisons que des suppositions.


----------



## Homer06 (16 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que dans cette affaire ce n'est pas trop le manque de patience qui nous exaspère, mais le silence  d'APPLE...  Il serait tellement plus simple de dire "Oui, en effet il y a un bug, nous en sommes conscients, et ce bug sera corrigé d'ici  X semaine  ou avec la MAJ 10.4.x !"
> Et on s'en fout que chez Krosoft ce soit pire !  Nous on a choisi APPLE, on a acheté une machine, on a acheté TIGER...  La moindre des choses c'est qu'APPLE respecte ses clients !



Navré de vous propulser dans la "vraie vie" de façon aussi abrupte, mais une société comme Apple n'a aucun intérêt à réagir au 1/4 de tour sur chaque problème, comme les utilisateurs le souhaitent.
Chaque bug doit être pris en charge, et ils doivent recevoir des centaines (milliers de part le monde entier ?) sur tout un tas de bugs divers et variés. Certains n'en sont d'ailleurs même pas, et ne sont que des incompatibilités avec du matos, ou des softs, voire même des mauvaises manips. Et ils faut qu'ils prennent le temps de vérifier ça ....

Dans notre cas, le bug est avéré, OK.
Cela ne change pas la donne. Avant de communiquer quoi que ce soit, une société de cette importance, doit réellement prendre énormément de recul sur le problème. Toute erreur de communication se propagerait comme un feu de paille !!

Alors par pitié, arrêtez SVP de croire que le monde tourne autour de vous, c'est vous qui tournez sur la planète, ne mélangez pas les choses. Il n'y a pas que vous et votre problème, que doit gérer Apple, et "client" ou pas AUCUNE société au monde n'est irréprochable ! AUCUNE !!!
Pourquoi cela ? Tout simplement en raison des caractères ultra-méga-hypra tatillons de certains consommateurs, totalement incompatibles avec le fonctionnement très complexe d'une société internationale.

Et ne me faites pas croire que vous vous satisferiez d'un : "on a pris en compte votre problème, celui-ci sera réglé prochainement" !!!
Vous vous en contenteriez, à l'heure actuelle, parce que vous n'avez rien d'autre. Mais si vous aviez ça, vous exigeriez une date précise, ...... et ainsi de suite !

Pardon pour mon coup de gueule, ne vous méprenez pas ! Mon ton est assez dur, mais je ne vous en  veux pas une seconde de vous défendre. D'autant que c'est par vos efforts que nous aurons surement TOUS gain de cause !
Donc merci pour ça !
Mais, j'aimerai que vous soyiez capable de voir votre "verre à moitié rempli" et pas "à moitié vide", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ...........
Il n'y a pas péril en la demeure pour le moment, des solutions annexes existent pour palier à ce bug, donc je finirai par un proverbe que j'afectionne : 

La patience est mère des vertues


----------



## slainer68 (16 Juin 2005)

Ecoute Homer06, surement il y a des centaines de bugs, voire milliers restant dans Tiger, mais notre problème est le plus grave, il n'existe aucune autre machine Apple qui plante constamment, en faisant les mêmes tâches.

donc un peu plus de considération, ça serait pas du luxe.


----------



## Moumoune (16 Juin 2005)

Salut Homer,

D'abord, prends une Duff, ca ira mieux   

Ensuite, ça ne me pose pas le moindre problème de passer pour l'intolérant de service et voici pourquoi : Le bug qui nous affecte tous n'est pas à mes yeux un bug lambda. Ce n'est pas parce que je suis touché par ce bug qu'il est important, c'est uniquement parce que ce bug est CRITIQUE et GROSSIER.

Passer à côté d'un tel bug lors de la phase de test montre une véritable négligence de la part d'Apple. Mais que veux tu, si nous tournons autour de la planète, la planète elle, tourne de plus en plus vite. Ainsi vont les choses, il faut toujours être le premier, avant tout le monde, être le premier à sortir son OS pour être "long before LongHorn" quite à rogner sur les phases fastidieuses de test. 
Je nomme ce bug CRITIQUE puisqu'il me pénalise dans mon travail quotidien. Je n'ai pas acheté un PowerMac uniquement pour faire joujou avec les effets visuels d'iTunes ou exploser de l'alien à Doom3, il m'arrive de BOSSER avec cette machine. Je pense que pour beaucoup d'entre nous ici (et peut-être même toi) cette machine est un outil de travail... non fonctionnel à l'heure actuelle.
Enfin pour le ton un peu dur que je tiens vis à vis d'Apple, c'est que la courtoisie et la diplomatie n'ont abouti à rien si ce n'est à se faire prendre pour un gentil neu-neu par la hotline d'Apple...

Maintenant je te rejoins sur le fonctionnement d'un grosse entreprise comme Apple, j'admets qu'ils avancent en terrain miné et qu'ils doivent peser chaque mot d'une éventuelle communication à propos de notre bug, mais je n'admets pas le mépris ostensible dont Apple fait preuve à notre égard. Et je suis d'autant moins indulgent que j'ai déjà eu affaire au Service Relation Clientèle d'Apple il y a quelques années et que leur "gestion de la crise" à l'époque était la même qu'aujourd'hui : la politique de la sourde oreille !


----------



## Homer06 (16 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute Homer06, surement il y a des centaines de bugs, voire milliers restant dans Tiger, mais notre problème est le plus grave, il n'existe aucune autre machine Apple qui plante constamment, en faisant les mêmes tâches.
> 
> donc un peu plus de considération, ça serait pas du luxe.



Salut slainer68 : considérer que ce bug est le PLUS grave, c'est justement extrêmement "nombriliste" comme réaction !! Pour TOI, c'est sans doute le plus grave, sinon tu n'en ferais pas cas à ce point ..... Mais pour d'autres "Mac users" de part le monde, c'est sans doute très loin d'être le plus grave, surtout s'ils n'ont pas de PM !!! Que je sache, Apple ne vend pas que cette machine là ...... si ?  



			
				Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut Homer,
> 
> D'abord, prends une Duff, ca ira mieux
> 
> ...



Salut Moumoune : Merci pour la Duff ! Je suis preneur !   ...... Mais bon ça va très très bien moi cela dit ...... !
Que ce bug soit difficilement gérable dans le cadre d'une utilisation "travail" du PM ...... hummm ...... je suis pas sur, mais bon ......... admettons ...........

Par contre, même si je comprend très bien ton agacement (pour être poli) vis à vis du service clientèle d'Apple, et de leur mépris, ce serait bien de ne pas tout mélanger.
Qui répond au téléphone au service clientèle ? A ton avis ........ ? De simples standardistes qui sont payés au lance-pierre, travailllent sans doute dans des conditions "à la con" dont nous n'avons même pas idée .....
C'est le lot quotidien de ce genre d'employés. Certains sont malgré tout extrêmement professionnels, d'autres "digèrent" plus facilement leur maigre salaire en en faisant le moins possible, et sans aucune amabilité.
Ils devraient TOUS faire correctement leur job ? Hummm .... oui sans doute, mais comme dirait l'autre : "si ma tante en avait, on l'appellerait mon Oncle !" 
Par contre, de là à faire un amalgame entre les abrutis de service qui traitent vos demandes, et la société Apple tout entière, il y a une énorme marge ........ que je ne franchi pas pour ma part !

Ils pourraient surveiller le service clientèle ? Très couteux, difficile à mettre en place seon les législations des différents pays
Ils pourraient les payer plus ? OK, mais il y en aurait alors 3 fois moins, donc les demandes ne pourraient, sans doute, pas toutes être traitées.

Bref : lorsqu'on "globalise" les choses, on se trompe d'adversaire à mon sens. Du coup on est inefficace, et surtout on s'énerve contre tout le monde alors qu'il n'y a pas lieu de le faire.
Ce qui donne au bout de la chaine :
- Je vais déposer une plainte auprès d'une association de consommateurs (haha ! la plainte sera traitée bien après le bug lui-même par Apple !!!)
- Je vais revendre mon PM (difficile de vendre une machine "buguée", ridicule, surtout, d'en arriver à ce genre d'extrémités après seulement 1 mois d'identification d'un bug !!!)

Bon, en tout cas, mes amis, soyons clairs : mon propos n'est pas là pour vous poser davantage d'ennuis que vous n'en n'avez déjà. Ni encore moins pour faire "monter la mayonnaise" !
J'aimerai juste que votre démarche, extrêmement claire et bien posée jusqu'à présent, ne dérive pas vers le "révolutionnaire". Ce genre d'attitude n'entraine que du négatif à coups surs ! 
L'amabilité (je sais que c'est dur quand on est énervé !) et la maitrise de soi, permettent bien souvent d'aller plus vite dans la résolution des conflits.
Et puisque c'est le "temps" qui semble vous embetter, ne choisissez pas l'affrontement, ça prendrait un temps fou !!

Je croise les doigts pour que tout ceci s'arrange au plus vite, mais j'en suis sur de toute façon !
Amicalement ....


----------



## Moumoune (16 Juin 2005)

Homer,

J'entends ton point de vue mais je ne le partage pas. Tu as l'air bien informé du fonctionnement des grosses boîtes, tu conviendras donc que ce ne sont pas des philantropes. 

Moi je serais chez Apple , je ferais le calcul suivant : Si Apple vend à peu près 150 000 PowerMacs par trimestre (source SVM Mac, Décembre 2004, page 22), pendant la durée de vie du PowerMac G5 1.8 SP late 2004 (soit 6 mois), ce sont à peu près 300 000 PowerMac écoulés.
Je ne connais pas la répartition par modèle mais supposons qu'ils se vendent à part égale, soit 75 000 PowerMacs G5 1.8 SP Late 2004 vendus. C'est un chiffre marginal qui ne représente que 2.6 % de la totalité des produits vendus par Apple sur la même période (2 852 000 unités : iPod, iMac/eMac, iBook, MacMini, PowerBook/Xserve, PowerMac...), en tout cas suffisamment faible pour rendre la politique de "la sourde oreille" plus que judicieuse...
Enfin, je terminerai par dire qu'Apple n'est pas une entreprise comme les autres. Tu en connais d'autres dont le big boss est vénéré façon gouru de secte comme l'est Steve Jobs?  C'est sur qu'Apple a d'autres chats à fouetter que notre pauvre petit bug. N'y-a-t'il pas le pauvre petit webmaster d'un site de rumeurs américain de 19 ans à poursuivre en justice avec force d'avocats parce que ce pauvre ado a percé les plans secrets de l'idolatré et parano patron d'Apple ?

Amicalement.


----------



## Thorne^ (16 Juin 2005)

Salut Homer

We should be patient? I work for 16 years with computers, but an serious error, like the freezing with Mac OS X Tiger on a PM 1.8 SP, did never happen under MS Windows, Linux or FreeBSD.

It's my first Mac and I sold my perfectly working "DELL Dimension 8400" for this Mac. I paid 299,00 Euro for the extended "Apple Protection Plan" warranty.
And instead to admit "yes there is a problem between Tiger and the PM 1.8 SP", Apple wraps itself in silence, says the error is unknown and they cannot reproduce the error. 

I'm aware we are only a few dissatisfied customers, under thousands satisfied customers. I'm also aware that Apple receives thousands bugreports every week. But we do not speak here of a simple error, therefore we should can expect that Apple intensively investigate why Tiger is freezing on the PM 1.8 SP only and not on every other Mac. 

The ostrich-like behavior of Apple isnt very helpful. For example, they do it since the very first G5 Power Mac was released. Since years complain customers about the chirps and beeps of the Dual Powermacs and do you think they solved it? No they didnt, even the latest 2.0/2.3 and 2.7 GHz Macs chirp and beep still.
A power supply replacement reduces often the noises, that's all. But if you ask them on the phone, they say this is unknown. And the NAP tool isnt good for the CPU. Apple doesnt recommend the use of NAP. So I assume in your opinion are these customers also not patient enough, right?


----------



## minime (16 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple vend à peu près 100000 PowerMacs par année&#8230;



Ces temps-ci ils livrent autour de 150 000 PM par trimestre, mais le mono 1,8 GHz ne doit pas se vendre beaucoup. Ce n'est pas une raison pour laisser ce bug (grave !) passer entre les mailles du filet, ni pour faire la sourde oreille ensuite.



			
				Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> And instead to admit "yes there is a problem between Tiger and the PM 1.8 SP", Apple wraps itself in silence, says the error is unknown and they cannot reproduce the error.



Looks like typical Apple behavior.  





G4noise.com, where Apple MDD G4 owners do a lot more than just come together to solve the noise&#8230;


----------



## Moumoune (17 Juin 2005)

Suite au passage de mon bugreport en duplicate, j'ai envoyé un mail à l'ADC. En voici la copie :

Follow-up:  9429237

Re: 4115324 : Full screen video (Preview, QuickTime, iTunes, Games) allways freezes the system

Hello Arnaud,

Thank you for your email.  The known issue you've reported is currently being tracked under Bug ID# 4111656.

We have checked with engineering, and this issue is still being investigated. 

If you have any additional questions related to this issue or would like to check the status of this bug in the future, please feel free to contact us.

Best Regards,

Jeff Lemas
Apple Developer Connection
Worldwide Developer Relations

On le savait déjà, maintenant c'est confirmé, *le bug ne sera pas corrigé dans 10.4.2* puisque "this issue is still being investigated"...


----------



## slainer68 (17 Juin 2005)

Excellente nouvelle car la 10.4.3 ne sort pas avant mi-septembre.

ça fait 1 mois que "This issue is still being investigated". Rien ne dit que y aura un déblocage miraculeux durant les grandes vacances où la majorité des développeurs sont en vacances.

Moi je me prépare à le revendre pour la rentrée. Si la 10.4.3 ne corrige pas le problème je le revends (y en aura sûrement pour dire : "mais faut attendre la 10.4.4, Apple va bien finir par corriger le problème !", mais oui mais oui). Avec l'argent je me rachete un ptit PC sous Linux, comme avant.

une autre solution constituerait à envoyer le G5 à l'applecare et à le renvoyer à chaque fois qu'ils le renvoient en disant : "le problème n'est pas réglé", jusqu'à ce qu'ils craquent et le changent par un modèle supérieur, mais faut avoir le temps et faut pouvoir se priver d'un ordinateur pendant pas mal de temps si l'on en a qu'un.

a moins que vous avez une meilleure solution, moi j'en ai pas.


----------



## Thorne^ (17 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Suite au passage de mon bugreport en duplicate, j'ai envoyé un mail à l'ADC. En voici la copie :
> 
> Follow-up:  9429237
> 
> ...



They write this in a first reply, if you ask them a few days later, you will see this:

At this time, there isn't any new information available for this issue.
I have checked with engineering and the issue is still being
investigated.

We will do our best to keep you informed as new information becomes
available. Please be sure to regularly check the seed and release notes
for potential or related fixes that might affect this issue.

We sincerely appreciate your patience and thank you for your support.

Best Regards,

Jeff Lemas
Apple Developer Connection


----------



## Moumoune (17 Juin 2005)

Thorne^,

Did you get the same bug number as i got? (4111656)


----------



## Thorne^ (17 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Thorne^,
> 
> Did you get the same bug number as i got? (4111656)



Hello Moumoune,

almost the same, the last number is a 7 instead of a 6 . But more important is the follow-up ID, she starts with a 9. If the follow-up ID is identical, we know they added the reports to the same ID.


----------



## Thorne^ (17 Juin 2005)

Hello

Found the following new Information about 10.4.2 on the WWW today:

_Apple seeds Mac OS X 10.4.2 8C33

Merely 24h after 8C32, Apple again seeded another build of 10.4.2. This build is, going to be released through Software Update either tomorrow or on Monday. Unless, as always of course, a show-stopper bug would be found before the release time.
When released, 10.4.2 will have solved almost a hundred known bugs. The update will come as a smaller Delta Updater (size depending on whether you've installed the previous updates available for Tiger through Software Update) and a Combo Updater which is roughly 55 MB in size._


----------



## daffyb (17 Juin 2005)

Épinglé jusqu'à ce qu'Apple règle le problème


----------



## OSXFA (17 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Épinglé jusqu'à ce qu'Apple règle le problème




Merci daffyb !! 

Vu qu'il est peut probable que la 10.4.2 apporte la résolution de ce bug......  Et que la 10.4.3 ne sortira qu'à la rentrée......


----------



## OSXFA (17 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Suite au passage de mon bugreport en duplicate, j'ai envoyé un mail à l'ADC. En voici la copie :
> 
> Follow-up:  9429237
> 
> ...




Moumoune, je viens de vérifier sur ma page APPLE BUG REPORTER  (mon compte ADC) et le n° 4111656 que tu indiques n'est autre que le numéro de mon rapport de bug déposé le 7 Mai !!!  APPLE se base donc sur mon rapport de bug. Celui-ci est toujours en mode "Open" et quand je clique sur le numéro de bug (lien hypertext) j'ai la mention "analyze".....
PS : Je remarque que le titre du problème a été modifié par APPLE, qui a spécifié Q78 comme étant le modèle concerné, c'est à dire NOTRE  PM G5 Mono (enfin j'espère !!!)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2005)

j'ai peu etre un "truc" pour éviter le freeze (attention ,je ne suis sur de rien ):j'ai voulu lancer un diaporama finder ,et il ne s'est pas lancé (pas de freeze ,simplement le diaporama ne voulais pas démarrer).J'ai donc forcer le Finder a se relancer et la le diaporama est parti...mon mac est allumé depuis 3 heures environ maintenant...(enfin retour de veille)....
j'ai donc essayé avec iPhoto  et QT ,c'est a dire ouvrir l'appli ,la forcer a quitter ,la réouvrir et lancer un diaporama et un full screen :et bien pour l'instant ,pas de freeze...
je sais,cela ne résoud pas le bug ,mais si çà marchait???
cela éviterait de redémarrer,il suffit juste de lancer l'appli et de la forcer a quitter puis de la relancer...
enfin ,voila,j'essaye ...


21h36 

QT full screen -->freeze   
mon truc ne marche pas ...  

plus qu'a attendre septembre et 10.4.3

C qui  deja qui disait que depuis les débuts d'OSX ,il fallait attendre 10.x.3 pour voir tous les bugs corrigés...
cela nous apprendra à nous précipiter sur les nouveaux félins...


----------



## slainer68 (19 Juin 2005)

hé ho ! faut pas que le post aille aux oubliettes de 3èmes pages ^^.

si ça se trouve ils mettent longtemps à sortir la 10.4.2 pour pouvoir y intégrer des patches contre ce bug. ah ah ah. dites le si vous n'aimez pas mon humour  !

nan plus sérieusement, certains voyent la 10.4.3 comme le messie. moi franchement pas. c'est pas parce que par coincidence les .3 des anciens systemes corrigeaient des problemes hardware ou j'en sais rien, que là, bouf, par miracle notre bug sera corrigé dans la .3 de septembre ou octobre. apple corrige les problemes au fur et a mesure comme ils le souhaitent et voila.

au fait, tu pourrai poster osxfacile le texte complet de ton rapport. j'ai un peu peur du titre ou tu ne parles que de "slideshow".

Edit 1 : je remercie le modo qui a épinglé ce post   !

Edit 2 : Moumoune : Est ce que tu pourrais changer le titre du post en un truc du style "Bug PM G5 Mono 1,8 RevB : Freeze plein écran OpenGL" ? Parce que maintenant on sait que ça les touche tous ou presque quelle que soit la CG. Merci.


----------



## OSXFA (20 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, tu pourrai poster osxfacile le texte complet de ton rapport. j'ai un peu peur du titre ou tu ne parles que de "slideshow".




Pas de souci !  J'ai parlé de tout, comme sur la page dédiée sur mon site....  Les freeze avec toutes les opérations en full screen !!!  Et je l'ai complété au fil des informations recensées sur ce bug.....J'ai téléversé le fichier demandé et tout et tout !!!  D'ailleurs la plupart des autres rapports de bug parlant de ce problème ont été mis en "duplicate" sur celui-ci...  Donc pas d'inquiétude...


----------



## daffyb (20 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Edit 1 : je remercie le modo qui a épinglé ce post   !


Merci 


			
				slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Edit 2 : Moumoune : Est ce que tu pourrais changer le titre du post en un truc du style "Bug PM G5 Mono 1,8 RevB : Freeze plein écran OpenGL" ? Parce que maintenant on sait que ça les touche tous ou presque quelle que soit la CG. Merci.


J'édite, Moumoune ne peut pas


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

There is also a discussion about the freezing in a german macuser forum. A german user, ordered an Power Mac G5 1.8 SP on the german Apple Webstore last week, and got him yesterday.
Same result, works perfect with Mac OS X Panther and is freezing with Mac OS X Tiger. His PM 1.8 SP came with Firmware v5.2.2f5 and a Radeon 9600XT card.

The telephone calls with Apple cost me already 20 euro, i believe it's waste of time and money to talk with AppleCare Support again.


----------



## Moumoune (21 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> The telephone calls with Apple cost me already 20 euro, i believe it's waste of time and money to talk with AppleCare Support again.



I spent a huge amount of time with AppleCare too and it was useless. I agree with you Thorne^


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Juin 2005)

Hello

I try the nightly Version of VLC (Videolan) Player since yesterday. Works so far in fullscreen mode, without freezing (http://xserve.via.ecp.fr/~videolan/macosx/ ).

Wonder why it doesnt freeze with VLC.


----------



## accordina (21 Juin 2005)

Are-you sure is that the rignt site ???
It doesn't run.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

remove the parenthesis http://xserve.via.ecp.fr/~videolan/macosx/


----------



## slainer68 (22 Juin 2005)

Thorne, VLC & Mplayer don't freeze Tiger because they simply do not use OpenGL by default.
QT 7 uses OpenGL by default for full screen mode, therefore it freezes Tiger.
OpenGL is not the only way for a developer to initialize a full screen mode but it's a common way especially for MacOS X native Cocoa applications.


VLC & Mplayer ne freezent pas Tiger tout simplement parce qu'ils n'utilisent pas l'OpenGL par défaut.
QuickTime 7 utilise l'OpenGL par défaut pour le mode plein écran, par conséquent il freeze Tiger.
L'OpenGL n'est pas la seule manière d'initialiser un mode plein écran, mais c'est souvent le cas surtout pour les applications Coca natives.


----------



## Homer06 (22 Juin 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Thorne, VLC & Mplayer don't freeze Tiger because they simply do not use OpenGL by default.
> QT 7 uses OpenGL by default for full screen mode, therefore it freezes Tiger.
> OpenGL is not the only way for a developer to initialize a full screen mode but it's a common way especially for MacOS X native Cocoa applications.
> 
> ...



Whaouuu !!! Quelle facilité !!

English ...... French ...... English ......

Dans ces cas là on écrit "English = Fluent" sur son CV je crois .....


----------



## zenzen (26 Juin 2005)

Bon eh bah on est pas à l'abri des surprises avec ce PM....
J'avais l'habitude d'avoir le bug du freeze, mais depuis 3 jours je ne l'ai plus....
Je sais pas ce qui se passe mais depuis 3 jours, je peux lire des diaporama, voir des vidéos quicktime en plein écran, mais surtout jouer à des jeux vidéos.....

Je n'ai pas touché à aucun réglage....La seule chose que j'ai faite c'est créer une nouvelle configuration réseau, depuis ca remarche....J'ai en fait supprimer ma connection avec mon Modem USB.....
Je suis à 1 jour et 4 heure d'uptime via le terminal et je n'ai pas de probleme....

Jusqu'a quand....
Je vais réfléchir pour voir quels autres modification j'ai pu apporter...


----------



## OSXFA (26 Juin 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh bah on est pas à l'abri des surprises avec ce PM....
> J'avais l'habitude d'avoir le bug du freeze, mais depuis 3 jours je ne l'ai plus....
> Je sais pas ce qui se passe mais depuis 3 jours, je peux lire des diaporama, voir des vidéos quicktime en plein écran, mais surtout jouer à des jeux vidéos.....
> 
> ...




Peut-être la chaleur actuelle qui empêche ton PM de freezer !!         
Non, je plaisante...

Je suis ravi pour toi, mais tu es à mon avis bien le seul.......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2005)

moi aussi j'avais laissé  4jours sans freeze,mais mon mac était souvent suspendu...
finalement freeze avec un diaporama


----------



## zenzen (26 Juin 2005)

Bon bah il a freezer dans la soirée....
Je venais de faire 3 de CoD....

Mais ca a été bizarre car je l'ai sorti de la veille vers 10h30... J'ai fait plein de tests cette aprés midi (vers 16h) (quicktime, Diaporama, UT2K4, CoD) ou je lancais le mode OpenGL puis je quittait immédiatement....
Puis j'ai fait une partie de CoD, impossible de quitter....
Bizarre bizarre....Enervant enervant....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2005)

dites les gars,la 10.4.2 a du retard ,peut etre apple travaille t'elle d'arrache pied a corriger le bug qui nous préoccupe,de manière à intégrer la correction dans cette fameuse et tant attendue 10.4.2.
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Moumoune (26 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dites les gars,la 10.4.2 a du retard ,peut etre apple travaille t'elle d'arrache pied a corriger le bug qui nous préoccupe,de manière à intégrer la correction dans cette fameuse et tant attendue 10.4.2.
> Qu'en pensez vous?



J'ai pensé exactement à la même chose que toi Syd... ça serait trop beau pour être vrai !


----------



## OSXFA (26 Juin 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé exactement à la même chose que toi Syd... ça serait trop beau pour être vrai !




Non, malheureusement je ne crois pas....


Les sites de rumeurs avaient annoncé la sortie de la 10.4.2 (build 8C33) fin de  semaine dernière ou au plus tard lundi dernier, or rien n'est venu !

Par un ami développeur ADC, j'ai appris que la build 8C33 avait été retiré du serveur ADC, alors que les builds précédentes  de la 10.4.2 étaient toujours là sur le serveur. Visiblement APPLE a remarqué un bug sérieux dans cette 8C33 et l'a donc retiré !!!  
Une build 8C40 est désormais proposée...

Bref, si la 10.4.2 n'est pas encore là, ce n'est pas parce qu'APPLE s'est penché sur notre bug, mais parce que cette 10.4.2 8C33 était buggée !!!!! 

Personnellement je ne crois pas trop que la 10.4.2 résolvera notre bug, même si elle comprend de nouveaux pilotes ATI et Nvidia....

Pour le moment, mon rapport de bug ADC est toujours scotché sur "Open"...  C'est donc qu'il n'est pas "résolu".


----------



## Thorne^ (27 Juin 2005)

Hello

Another victim of the opengl freeze bug ( maybe useful to post there, to get attention again ):


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3252756

Quicktime and Tiger and safari freeze 
06/23/05 01:18 PM	

I have an issue since I upgraded to Tiger. Sometimes on the web when I am on a movie, the whole machine will freeze up. It is not full screen, just a movie in safari. 

I have a G5 1.8 with Nvidia card bought in Feb 05. I have QT pro but it also happened before the upgrade. I have the latest QT.


----------



## Thorne^ (28 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Another victim of the opengl freeze bug ( maybe useful to post there, to get attention again ):
> 
> ...



Sorry, wrong link by mistake , here the correct one:
http://www.macfixitforums.com/php/s...w=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Juin 2005)

Hello

Apple Discussion did it again, they closed the second Freeze thread:    






http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@864.2kN6aOKNU1s.292476@.68b11897/0


The last posting before they closed the thread:
brabblebrex2 wrote: 

I've got the embedded movie in Safari problem, as well as switching to full-screen applications. 

What's weird is that this doesn't happen every time I open a full-screen application. Every 5th time or so, this bug occurs. Though once I left iChat on and I heard it announcing my buddies who tried to IM me but I couldn't switch to any other application. 

I can also confirm that I have added no new hardware since I installed 10.4 and that this bug did not occur in 10.3.9 with the same hardware. 


Here is the new one from today:
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@864.2kN6aOKNU1s.2@.68b34e17 



What do you think, could it be useful to post the freeze bug problem with all related information on Neowin.net ??? My english isnt good enough, someone with perfect english could do it.


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Juin 2005)

Hello
Now the deleted every reply which agrees there is a bug!!!!!!!!!!!!!


User Andreas K. wrote there today 29.6.2005 
So your last topic was closed once more? Do you want a trial of strength? Thank you very much for your doggedness! I hope we will finally win. And our victory of course would be also Apple's victory. 

User ChrisBerlin wrote there today 29.06.2005 
I still notice the same problems on my PM 1,8 Single. This bug makes my Mac unreliable because I use a lot of applications which are based on Opengl, e.g. games, itunes visualizer etc. This bug is a really nasty one and I will be very upset if Apple won't fix this! APPLE DO SOMETHING NOW. 

User Nicolas B. wrote there today 29.06.2005 
I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO WAIT FOR 10.4.3 ! I want a fix for this bug ASAP. 
It's an OpenGL bug, all applications that initialize an OpenGL full screen mode freeze the whole system on PM SP 1,8 Ghz RevB.

RE: Quicktime 7 and all Slideshows let Mac OS X Tiger freeze 
( msg # 3.: Posted Jun 29, 05 6:48 am ) 
chrisberlin 

I can't believe my Posting was deleted! Hey People at Apple, you couldn't believe how much money I've already spent in your Products as a student. I just renewed my .mac Account and that is way you show your appreciation? As long as I pay it's ok but as soon as I say something "negative" my Posting gets deleted. Think about it! The least thing you could do is to give me a reason for this. Send me a mail. 

My PM Single is affected by the serious bug which quite a few Users already reported here! That's the truth.


Update, new censoring by Apple:

Original:
I can't believe my Posting was deleted! Hey People at Apple, you couldn't believe how much money I've already spent in your Products as a student. I just renewed my .mac Account and that is way you show your appreciation? As long as I pay it's ok but as soon as I say something "negative" my Posting gets deleted. Think about it! The least thing you could do is to give me a reason for this. Send me a mail. 

My PM Single is affected by the serious bug which quite a few Users already reported here! That's the truth.

Now:
I can't believe my Posting was deleted! 

Thx for your Mail Apple! But anyway. I addressed a technical issue! 

My PM Single is affected by the serious bug which quite a few Users already reported here! That's the truth.

+++++++++ The next suprise by Apple Discussions ++++++++++++

I could be they hide the thread in "Home > Mac OS X > Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger > Using Mac OS X Tiger
therfore isnt the Topic ""Quicktime 7 and all Slideshows let Mac OS X Tiger freeze "" visible in the Topic List!


Bonjour 
Maintenant supprimé chaque réponse qui convient il y a un !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

de bogue L'utilisateur Andreas K. a écrit là aujourd'hui 29.6.2005 
ainsi votre dernière matière a-t-elle été clôturée une fois de plus ? Voulez-vous une épreuve de force ? Merci infiniment de votre doggedness ! J'espère que nous gagnerons finalement. Et notre victoire naturellement serait également la victoire de Apple. 

L'utilisateur ChrisBerlin a écrit là aujourd'hui 29.06.2005 
qu'I notent toujours les mêmes problèmes sur mon P.M. 1.8 simple. Ce bogue rend mon imper incertain parce que j'emploie beaucoup d'applications qui sont basées sur Opengl, par exemple les jeux, le visualiseur etc.. d'itunes. Ce bogue est vraiment méchant et je serai très dérangé si Apple ne fixera pas ceci ! APPLE FONT QUELQUE CHOSE MAINTENANT. 

L'utilisateur Nicolas B. a écrit là aujourd'hui 29.06.2005 
que je VRAIMENT NE VEUX PAS ATTENDRE 10.4.3 ! Je veux une difficulté pour ce bogue AUSSITÔT QUE POSSIBLE. C'est un bogue d'OpenGL, toutes les applications qui initialisent un gel de mode de plein écran d'OpenGL le système entier sur gigahertz RevB de PS 1.8 de P.M.. RE : Quicktime 7 et toutes les présentations ont laissé le gel de tigre d'OS X d'imper 

(msg # 3. : Chrisberlin signalé juin de 29, 05 6:48 AM) 
Je ne peux pas croire que ma signalisation a été supprimée ! Hé les gens à Apple, vous ne pourriez pas croire combien d'argent j'ai déjà dépensé dans vos produits en tant qu'étudiant. J'ai juste remplacé mon compte de mac et est-ce que c'est manière que vous montrez votre appréciation ? Aussi longtemps que je paye elle est correcte mais dès que je dirai quelque chose "négatif" que ma signalisation obtient supprimée. 
Pensez cela ! La moindre chose que vous pourriez faire est de me donner une raison de ceci. Envoyez-moi un courrier. Mon P.M. simple est affecté par le bogue sérieux que quelques utilisateurs déjà ont rapporté ici ! C'est la vérité. 

Mise à jour, nouvelle censure par Apple : 

Original : Je ne peux pas croire que ma signalisation a été supprimée ! Hé les gens à Apple, vous ne pourriez pas croire combien d'argent j'ai déjà dépensé dans vos produits en tant qu'étudiant. J'ai juste remplacé mon compte de mac et est-ce que c'est manière que vous montrez votre appréciation ? Aussi longtemps que je paye elle est correcte mais dès que je dirai quelque chose "négatif" que ma signalisation obtient supprimée. Pensez cela ! La moindre chose que vous pourriez faire est de me donner une raison de ceci. Envoyez-moi un courrier. Mon P.M. simple est affecté par le bogue sérieux que quelques utilisateurs déjà ont rapporté ici ! C'est la vérité. Maintenant : Je ne peux pas croire que ma signalisation a été supprimée ! Thx pour votre courrier Apple ! Mais de toute façon. J'ai abordé une question technique ! Mon P.M. simple est affecté par le bogue sérieux que quelques utilisateurs déjà ont rapporté ici ! C'est la vérité. 


+++++++++ le prochain suprise par Apple Discussions ++++++++++++ 
Je pourrais être eux cache le fil dans "l'imper à la maison d'OS X d'imper OS x tigre de v10.4 en utilisant l'isnt de therfore de tigre d'OS X d'imper la matière" "Quicktime 7 et toutes les présentations ai laissé le gel de tigre d'OS X d'imper" "évident dans la liste de matière !


----------



## OSXFA (29 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ c'est bien entendu très sympa (et nous t'en remercions) de nous faire part de toutes ces nouvelles, mais je crains que tous les lecteurs francophones (je pense qu'ils sont tout de même majoritaire ici sur ce forum) ne comprennent obligatoirement pas la langue de SHAKESPEARE  !!!!!!

Je ne sais pas Thorne^ou un autre lecteur bilingue pourrait éventuellement proposer une traduction des posts de Thorne^ ????? Histoire que tous le monde puisse suivre ?


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Apple Discussion did it again, they closed the second Freeze thread:
> 
> ...



La discussion de Apple l'a fait encore, ils a fermé le deuxième fil de gel : 
http://discussions.info.apple.com/w... 476@.68b11897/0 
La dernière signalisation avant qu'ils aient fermé le fil : 

brabblebrex2 a écrit : 
J'ai le film inclus dans le problème de safari, aussi bien que le changement aux applications pleine page. Ce qui est étrange est que ceci ne se produit pas chaque fois j'ouvrent une application pleine page. Chaque 5ème fois ou ainsi, ce bogue se produit. Bien qu'une fois que je laissais l'iChat dessus et je l'aie entendu annonçant mes copains qui ont essayé IM à moi mais moi ne pourrais pas commuter à n'importe quelle autre application. Je peux également confirmer que je n'ai ajouté aucun nouveau matériel depuis que j'ai installé 10.4 et que ce bogue ne s'est pas produit dans 10.3.9 avec le même matériel. 

Voici le neuf d'aujourd'hui : 
http://discussions.info.apple.com/w... Uß.2@.68b34e17 


Queest-ce que vous pensez, pourriez il être utile pour signaler le problème de bogue de gel avec toute l'information relative sur www.neowin.net ? ? ? Mon isnt anglais assez bon, quelqu'un avec l'anglais parfait a pu le faire.


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Juin 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Thorne^ c'est bien entendu très sympa (et nous t'en remercions) de nous faire part de toutes ces nouvelles, mais je crains que tous les lecteurs francophones (je pense qu'ils sont tout de même majoritaire ici sur ce forum) ne comprennent obligatoirement pas la langue de SHAKESPEARE  !!!!!!
> 
> Je ne sais pas Thorne^ou un autre lecteur bilingue pourrait éventuellement proposer une traduction des posts de Thorne^ ????? Histoire que tous le monde puisse suivre ?




Well i would love to talk in french with all of you, unfortunately i did never learn the french language   
By the way, i love it to talk with all the friendly french people here 

It isnt my intention to annoy you with my english texts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe Duffyb could be so kind, to make a good translation of the current new posting by me?

/me looks at Duffyb, runs and hides


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Well i would love to talk in french with all of you, unfortunately i did never learn the french language
> By the way, i love it to talk with all the friendly french people here
> 
> It isnt my intention to annoy you with my english texts.
> ...



but if you didn't learn the french language,how as tu understand the post written by OSXFA???
that is la question!


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> but if you didn't learn the french language,how as tu understand the post written by OSXFA???
> that is la question!



Hello Sidney 

Very easy, i translate everything with "Babel Fish" http://world.altavista.com/
If you ever tried to translate there, you know the translation is good enough
to understand the meaning of a text, but the result is often strange 

I translated all french postings with "Babel Fish" and choosed english for my
answers, because I thought, the people in this Forum can understand it better, 
than a incorrect French translation.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## OSXFA (29 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup à Thorne^  pour avoir rajouter la traduction en français sous tes posts. Même si la traduction par Altavista a de quoi faire bondir nos Académiciens, je pense qu'elle permet tout de même à un certain nombre de lecteurs de mieux suivre le fil de cette discussion très importante....  Avec un peu d'anglais et un peu de français à la sauce Altavista tout le monde devrait pouvoir s'en sortir !!!

(Vielen Dank für Dich Thorne^!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: )


La10.4.2 est imminente et ce devrait être la 8C40...... 

PS : Mon rapport de bug est toujours sous OPEN.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2005)

si 10.4.2 résout le bug ,C cool !
il faut y croire !
sinon ,on passera l'été avec le bug ,en attendant 10.4.3


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Juin 2005)

Good evening!

Now closed Apple another thread about the "PM 1.8 SP Freeze bug".

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@1.XDaOagF0UdV.836946@.68b116e4

My own thread about the freezing is open, but they deleted more than 10 Postings today and it isnt visible, but you can find it if you do  a search for the Topic.
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@1.sAgQaSBOU4d.796890@.68b34e17

Apple tries to discourage the concerned users. That is unfortunately very successful, because after each closed Topic, less users than before announce on Apples Forum "Yes I'm affected by the bug".


*French translation with Babel Fish http://world.altavista.com :*

Bonsoir ! 

Apple maintenant fermé un autre fil au sujet "du bogue de gel de PS de P.M. 1.8". 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@1.XDaOagF0UdV.836946@.68b116e4 

Mon propre fil au sujet de la congélation est ouvert, mais ils ont supprimé plus de 10 Postings aujourd'hui et lui isnt évident, mais vous pouvez le trouver si vous faites une recherche de la matière. 
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@1.sAgQaSBOU4d.796890@.68b34e17


Essais de Apple pour décourager les utilisateurs intéressés. C'est malheureusement très réussi, parce qu'après chaque matière fermée, moins d'utilisateurs qu'avant annoncent sur le forum de pommes "oui que je suis affecté par le bogue".


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Mon propre fil au sujet de la congélation est ouvert,



avec la canicule ,çà fait du bien !
vive le traducteur automatique !

Mit der canicul,das ist sehr gut ,ein automatik translator !


----------



## Moumoune (30 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si 10.4.2 résout le bug ,C cool !
> il faut y croire !
> sinon ,on passera l'été avec le bug ,en attendant 10.4.3



Alors c'est sûr, on va passer l'été avec le bug... J'attends de voir la liste des bugs corrigés quand la première build de 10.4.3 sera dispo.


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Juillet 2005)

Hello

The first german user wrote today, he has the "freeze bug" with his old "Power Mac 1.8 SP (August 2003)". It started exactly after installation of Mac OS X Tiger. He says, he had never problems before.

http://www.macuser.de/forum/showpost.php?p=955550&postcount=372


For all who are intrested, there is a large thread about the freeze problem on the german Macuser Forum. Be aware it is in german language 

http://www.macuser.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94435





*French translation with Babel Fish http://world.altavista.com*

Bonjour 

Le premier utilisateur allemand a écrit aujourd'hui, il a le "Freeze bug" avec son vieux "Power Mac 1.8 SP (8 / 2003)". Il a commencé exactement après installation de tigre d'OS X d'imper. Il dit, il n'a jamais eu des problèmes avant. 

http://www.macuser.de/forum/showpost.php?p=955550&postcount=372


Pour tous ce qui sont intéressé, il y a un grand fil au sujet du problème de gel sur le forum allemand de Macuser. Rendez-vous compte qu'il est en langue allemande  http://www.macuser.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94435


----------



## OSXFA (2 Juillet 2005)

Une nouvelle build 8C44 vient de sortir... Mais au chapitre des nouveautés, rien qui concerne NOTRE bug.......  

Statut Rapport bug ADC :  "OPEN"


----------



## OSXFA (9 Juillet 2005)

Nous en sommes maintenant à la 8C46 !!  Toujours pas de 10.4.2 !!

Cette build 8C46 ne concerne pas notre bug.....


----------



## slainer68 (10 Juillet 2005)

j'imagine bien le truc au final : des centaines de bugs corrigés sauf NOTRE bug. Et elle aura mis tellement de temps à sortir qu'on pourra toujours attendre la .3 pour Noel...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine bien le truc au final : des centaines de bugs corrigés sauf NOTRE bug. Et elle aura mis tellement de temps à sortir qu'on pourra toujours attendre la .3 pour Noel...



QUESTION:
"qu'est ce que tu veux pour Nöel"

REPONSE:
"Une 10.4.3 qui corrige mon bug"


----------



## emm (10 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !

Même config, même problèmes...

Quelqu'un aurait-il un petit texte standard à envoyer à Apple Bug Reporter afin de leur signaler le problème, dans un anglais meilleur que le mien ?   

Merci !


----------



## slainer68 (10 Juillet 2005)

Voilà de quelle manière j'ai fait mon bug report. J'ai essayé de bien dire que c'est toutes les applications OpenGL qui plantent, pas qu'ils aillent encore penser que c'est uniquement le diaporama. Evite quand meme de copier/coller sinon ils vont tout de suite fermer ton post et le mettre en duplicate.

@+.

Titre : OpenGL full screen mode freezes Aqua

Texte :

All applications that use OpenGL full screen mode freeze the system on my configuration.

Steps to Reproduce: 

1) I boot the computer and I use the system for some time (1 hour or more),
2) I run an application that initializes an OpenGL full screen mode (for example : Slideshow option in Spotlight or Preview, iTunes Full screen mode, QuickTime full screen mode and a lot of games),
3) The system freezes just before or after going in full screen mode (mouse & keyboard don't react anymore)

Regression:

I never had any problem with Panther.

Notes:

1) This problem seems only to occur in a very restricted configuration range. I've found a post on Apple Discussions Forums where 3 other persons have this problem, they all have the same configuration : a PowerMac G5 1,8 SP with an ATI 9600XT graphic card.

This post is :
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@286.DAWZa2flSUL.1374@.68ae9b7b

2) When the problem occurs, only the graphical user interface seems to be frozen, not the kernel because I can still ping my computer from outside in my LAN, and connect to its Apache/SSH server.

3) This problem only occur after some time of utilisation, not just after the system startup. But it always occurs after some time.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juillet 2005)

je suis en 10.4.2...
il est trop tard pour voir si ca freeze, ce soir...
par contre frayeur lors du redémarrage,impossible de booter,j'avais une icone carré avec une terre bleue qui clignotait ,j'ai du booter sur le CD ,puis de la reboot ,finalement réussi.
comme les autres qui n'ont pas notre G5 ,ont posté sans évoquer ce soucis,peut etre est ce lié a notre bug?
et que ca le corrige?
j'attends de vos nouvelles .


----------



## zenzen (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon bah déja mauvais prémisce....
Mise à jour plante...

Donc je fait la maj et je vais tester activement....

/me commence à prier....

EDIT : 
- MaJ effectuer, j'ai télécharger les 43 mo de la maj sur le site d'Apple.
- Redémarrage très long (3-4 minutes au moins), idem pour la réparation des autorisations....

EDIT 2 :
- 1h50 de uptime, je lance UT2K4, je joue 15 minutes, je veux retourner sur le bureau......  
- FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE         

Donc j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncez que cette maj ne change absolument rien pour nos PM...
Je vais le recycler en serveur je pense..... :hein:


----------



## slainer68 (13 Juillet 2005)

Mon ordinateur est sous .2 depuis 1:50, toutes les 10 minutes je lance un diaporama. Rien pour l'instant. Mais je m'avance pas encore.


----------



## zenzen (13 Juillet 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Mon ordinateur est sous .2 depuis 1:50, toutes les 10 minutes je lance un diaporama. Rien pour l'instant. Mais je m'avance pas encore.



Lance un jeu pour voir..... 
Vais me coucher, j'ai les nerfs...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

je viens d'allumer le mac ce matin,trop tot pour le freeze...j'attends
mais je l'ai sorti de veille apres la nuit,et j'ai fait un redémarrage,pour voir,suite a mon pb :
ecran blanc pomme ,roue qui tourne..puis...écran noir et trois flash court sur le moniteur apple:d'après le guide ,cela signifie incompatibilité de la carte graphic!!!
ne voyant rien ,j'ai appuyer sur le bouton du power mac ,puis redemarrer et la pas de pb!
bizarre bizarre...

enfin voila...,mais tjrs pas de freeze,je m'attends au pire dnas la journée..
de tte facon si zenzen l'a eu ,on l'aura aussi


----------



## Thorne^ (13 Juillet 2005)

Hello 
The 10.4.2 update didnt help unfortunately. Didnt turn off my Mac over night and tried first Apples Website "http://www.apple.com/quicktime/", unfortunately it froze like always . There was a difference, the comman "sudo shutdown r now" via SSH remote connect worked like always, however no effect showed, the Mac didnt reboot.



*Babel Fish-Translation En français:*

Bonjour 
l'aide de didnt de 10.4.2 mises à jour malheureusement. Didnt arrêtent mon imper au-dessus de nuit et le premier site Web essayé "http://www.apple.com/quicktime de pommes/", malheureusement il a gelé comme toujours. Il y avait une différence, l'"arrêt comman r de sudo maintenant" par l'intermédiaire de l'extérieur de SSH se relient travaillé comme toujours, toutefois aucun effet n'a montré, la réinitialisation de didnt d'imper.


----------



## SuperCed (13 Juillet 2005)

Je vous conseille de contacter une association de consommateur et de vous regrouper.

Ce problème a beaucoup trop duré, vous pouvez obtenir un remboursement pour vice caché je pense.


----------



## zenzen (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour
Alors j'ai une bonne nouvelle (peut etre....)
J'ai laissé mon Mac allumé toute la nuit, et ce matin après 8h d'uptime, j'ai pi lancer un diaporama avec 100 images. La diaporama était bien fluide, bien plus qu'avant (pour une centaine de photo je veux dire...)

Je vais continuer mes tests, avec Mail, Quicktime, et enfin les jeux....
Si jamais il n'y a que les jeux qui plantent, je serai heureux...
Au rapport dans l'après midi.....


----------



## OSXFA (13 Juillet 2005)

La 10.4.2 n'a pas (comme on le craignait) résolu NOTRE bug !!
Sur mon compte ADC, le rapport de bug est toujours "OPEN" et "analyze".

Il serait grand temps qu'APPLE se bouge le cul !


----------



## zenzen (13 Juillet 2005)

Je confirme OSXFA....
Mais y'a un léger mieux (La positive attitude...)
Donc après plusieurs essais, avec le Diaporama majoritairement et Quicktime en Full Screen, je suis arrivé à cette observation....

Jeux -> Marche très bien tant que l'on a pas atteint les 2h d'uptime.
Diapo -> Marche très bien jusqu'à 9h d'uptime. Ensuite les photos sont longues à se charger et on doit attendre 5 secondes pour quitter le diaporama. A partir de 10 heures d'uptime, y'a plus personne le freeze réapparait.
Quicktime -> Marche en full screen jusqu'a 10 heures de uptime... J'ai pas pu tester après puisque y'a eu freeze.

Pas près de rejouer avec mon mac moi... Je retourne sur mon PC....  
Difficile d'etre Mac-User ces temps-ci.....


----------



## slainer68 (13 Juillet 2005)

Je confirme que la 10.4.2 ne corrige rien du tout à propos de ce bug. plantage de mon ordi apres 2h et quelques minutes d'uptime.


----------



## accordina (13 Juillet 2005)

çà freeze toujours, bien qu'effectivement, l'ensemble semble plus fluide.
Mais çà commence à me gonfler. Je suis obligé de mettre un chronomêtre pour travailler ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

il faut contacter UFC...
OSXFA,compte tenu de ta notoriété,peux tu être le leader de cette opération ,si on se regroupe tous?


----------



## OSXFA (13 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il faut contacter UFC...
> OSXFA,compte tenu de ta notoriété,peux tu être le leader de cette opération ,si on se regroupe tous?



Je pense que dans un premier temps, il faut adresser un courrier en recommandé avec A/R à APPLE FRANCE pour lui signifier que nous sommes nombreux à subir ce bogue et pour sommer APPLE de nous donner des éclaircissements à ce sujet : travaillent-ils dessus ? Si oui, quand pouvons nous espérer une résolution etc...
Et qu'à défaut de réponse claire, nous nous réservons le droit en effet de nous rassembler et de contacter les associations de consommateurs pour obtenir gain de cause.


Je veux bien envoyer un courrier à APPLE, mais peut-être que parmi nous se trouve un juriste, plus à même de nous conseiller.......
En tout cas, je suis tout à fait favorable à une action commune des victimes du bogue....  :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

c'est ca apple france

ZA de Courtaboeuf
12, av. d'Océanie
91956 Les Ulis Cedex
France


----------



## accordina (13 Juillet 2005)

Je suis partant !!!


----------



## daffyb (13 Juillet 2005)

et si le bug n'est pas résolu, une changement de machine pour une "compatible Tiger"


----------



## zenzen (13 Juillet 2005)

Je sais pas si je vais pouvoir me mettre avec vous, puisque je suis membre ADC student...
En tout cas je veux bien filer un coup de main dans ce que je peux faire...
Envoie de courrier ou ce genre de chose....


----------



## SuperCed (13 Juillet 2005)

Faite une liste sur ce même forum pour les gens concernés.
Je ramènerai aussi ceux de MacBidouille car il doit y en avoir là bas aussi.
Vous envoyez tous une lettre, vous mettez un signe dans la liste une fois que c'est fait.
Mettez bien dans la lettre que vous attendez un réponse sous 8 jours, et que sans cela, vous irez dans une association de consomateurs.

Ensuite, si rien n'arrive dans les 15 jours après la réception du rocommandé, vous allez tous directement dans l'association de consomateur proche de chez vous avec le listing des personnes concernées (pas le pseudo de préférence, le vrai nom).

A partir de là, ils vont certainement faire quelque chose.

Je rappelle que ce bugs est aussi arrivé il y a plus longtemps sur d'autres configs sous Tiger. Il y a peut être un problème plus global d'alim ou je ne sais quoi...

Organisez-vous, vous serez plus fort et plus efficace.

Je rappelle que c'est grâce à Que Choisir et aussi à l'incompétence de certains centres de maintenance Grenoblois que j'ai eu un bi 2.5 à la place de mon bi 1.8.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

j'enverrai pour ma part une lettre,d'ici la fin du mois...
C bien a l'adresse que j'ai trouvé ,qu'il faut écrire?


----------



## lel (13 Juillet 2005)

salut a tous,

cela faisait tres longtemps que je n'avais pas participe a MacG, mais sur Macbidouille ont m'a conseille de venir ici.

Donc j'ai un PowerMac G5 Mono 1,8Ghz Rev B et j'ai tiger que j'ai pas installe pour le moment suite aux problemes rencontres par les utilisateurs de ce powermac.  Donc j'attendais avec impatience la 4.2 croyant que cela allait resoudre les problemes, mais apparement, pas du tout ... 

donc je fais appel a vous et je me joins a vous si vous entamez quelque chose contre Apple.

Pour la liste, je veux bien commencer:

1- Lel 
2 ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

ne rie pas ,C pas drole...
je viens d'avoir mon premier freeze ,diaporama iPhoto -->G5 allumé depuis 3 heures...

J'écris la lettre avec A/R a la fin du mois...
Je peux vous garantir qu'elle sera salée,cette lettre...
si pas de réponse sous 8 jours,on se regroupera...
on va deja faire le point voir si certains recoivent une réponse d'apple et quelle est la nature de la réponse:
" on est au courant on y travail"
"ah bon ,C quoi ce bug?"

bref ,tout dépend de ce qu'il vont dire ,mais maintenant il faut bouger ,et NE PAS ATTENDRE 10.4.3...
j'ai l'impression que tout le monde se fout de notre machine...
deja que les power mac se vendent moins que les macs grands publics...
et dans les power mac ,C les bipro qui font le gros volume de vente...
bref on représente pas grand chose pour apple:mais ce post montre qu'on est mobilisé ,il faut le rester...
J'ai acheté cette machine car elle était abordable et EVOLUTIVE
enfin un mac evolutif pas trop cher?merde ,il est bugué...
bravo apple...


----------



## SuperCed (15 Juillet 2005)

lel a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous,
> 
> cela faisait tres longtemps que je n'avais pas participe a MacG, mais sur Macbidouille ont m'a conseille de venir ici.



J'ai juste mis des liens entres les deux sujets afin que vous puissiez vous regrouper.
Donc première phase, envoyez tous la lettre.

Si quelqu'un a une lettre type (un juriste dans le coin?), ce serait bien qu'il la poste.


----------



## OSXFA (15 Juillet 2005)

J'envoie ma lettre à APPLE FRANCE aujourd'hui (en recommandé avec Accusé de Réception).

Pour résumer, voici comment j'ai construit ma lettre :

1. Je présente ma configuration matérielle et donc être l'heureux possesseur d'un PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur 1,8 Ghz révision B.
2. Je présente le bug OPenGl plein écran qyui touche TOUS les PowerMac G5 monoprocesseur 1,8 Ghz révision B. Je précise les liens vers les forums de discussion, et je précise que ce bug est archi-connu de tout le monde, et qu'il est donc indéniable.
3. Je somme APPLE de nous donner des explications sur ce bug : est-il pris en compte ? Sera t-il résolu ? Si oui quand ?  Pourquoi un tel silence ?
Si le bug ne peut être résolu, APPLE doit nous rembourser ou alors mettre en place un programme d'échange du PowerMac présentant ce vice caché contre un PowerMac bipro 2x2 Ghz
4. J'écris que APPLE affiche un réel mépris pour ses clients et que cette situation ne saurait perdurer.
5. A défaut de réponse rapide et claire d'APPLE à ce sujet, les utilisateurs floués se rassembleront et saisiront les associations de consommateurs, comme UFC QUE CHOISIR.

N'hésitez pas à être "sévère" et menaçant envers APPLE.... La plaisanterie a assez duré...


----------



## slainer68 (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci Richard ! J'envoie le meme type de lettre demain.

Personnellement je vais aussi insister sur le fait que très récemment j'ai contacté l'AppleCare. J'ai pu parler avec un technicien de haut niveau qui était conscient du problème. Mais ce dernier ne peut strictement rien faire car il n'est pas en relation directe avec les mainteneur du systeme basés au States.

Je vais aussi envoyer une lettre en Anglais à Apple America.


----------



## OSXFA (15 Juillet 2005)

Un petit message, juste pour dire que j'ai modifié un peu la page concernant ce bug (en ajoutant un paragraphe en entête)...... APPLE ne risque pas de censurer mon site !!! 

Page concernant le bug OpenGL


----------



## Moumoune (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'envoie également un courrier en recommandé avec AR à Apple France. A mon avis, Apple pense nous avoir à l'usure. Nous devons tenir bon.


----------



## Mr Haddock (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour!
Je suis un futur acheteur d'un mac et ce powermac mono était mon premier choix car plus "évolutif" qu'un imac (je possède déjà un bon tft). Je pensais le prendre et l'améliorer avec 1Go de Ram et une Radeon 9800Pro (pour WoW...) . Cette carte graphique génère-t-elle le même bug que celui que vous rencontrer avec la 9600XT? Si pas, je me prendrai un imac qui me plait beaucoup aussi (si ce n'est que la carte graphique doit être limite pour faire tourner World of Warcraft...).
Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer.


----------



## accordina (19 Juillet 2005)

Si vous lisez les différents articles de ce post, vous verrez que ce sont bien TOUS LES G5 MONO D'APRÉS DÉCEMBRE 2004 qui sont concernés par ce bug, y compris ceux actuellemnt vendus NEUFS !!! par Apple, et ce quelquesoit la carte graphique.

Voici un lien pour plus de détails:

http://www.osxfacile.com/bug.html

Amicalement,


----------



## Mr Haddock (19 Juillet 2005)

J'ai lu en diagonale mais il était surtout question de la Radeon 9600XT... Zut alors. J'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter un biprocesseur et la carte graphique de l'imac me parait quand même fort limite (même si seul WoW m'intéresse...).
Merci pour la réponse rapide en tout cas et à très bientôt.


----------



## djsebandseb (19 Juillet 2005)

hello

en allant sur le site asus j'ai remarque que les radeon utilise l'openGL  version 2.0 minimum quelle version a le powermac g5?????

et pour wow i mac suffit amplement......je l'ai est c'est du tonner....


----------



## accordina (19 Juillet 2005)

Rappelons également que ce bug n'intervient qu'avec Tiger (Mac OS 10.4), alors que Panther (Mac Os 10.3) tourne très bien ...


----------



## Mr Haddock (19 Juillet 2005)

Oui, j'avais bien lu mais tous les derniers macs sont livrés avec Tiger et pas Panther donc, ça me bloque de toute façon.


----------



## djsebandseb (19 Juillet 2005)

ca doit etre l'opengl qui va pas mais rien n'est dit a ce sujet chez asus....il prefere pc......


----------



## slainer68 (20 Juillet 2005)

Je ne te recommande pas d'acheter ce Mac malheureusement. Comme tu peux le constater, toutes les cartes graphiques sont touchées. De plus, bien que tu puisses utiliser Panther sur ce G5, c'est sur Tiger qu'il y a les derniers drivers et donc pour les jeux c'est forcément mieux.

Quelle MERDE ce probleme...


----------



## Thorne^ (20 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> hello
> 
> en allant sur le site asus j'ai remarque que les radeon utilise l'openGL  version 2.0 minimum quelle version a le powermac g5?????
> 
> et pour wow i mac suffit amplement......je l'ai est c'est du tonner....



Bonjour!

l'openGL  version 1.5 / 1.4.6 ?

ATI Radeon 9600 XT OpenGL Engine	
Vendor Name                  ATI Technologies Inc.
Version                       	1.5 ATI-1.4.6
Renderer Name                ATI Radeon 9600 XT OpenGL Engine
Renderer ID                   	137218 (0x00021802)
Off Screen                    	No
Full Screen                   	Yes
Hardware Accelerated        Yes
Robust                        	No
Backing Store                 	No
MP Safe                       	Yes
Window                        	Yes
Multi Screen                  	No
Compliant                     	Yes

Apple Software Renderer       	
Vendor Name                   	Apple Computer, Inc.
Version                       	       1.2.1 APPLE
Renderer Name                 	Apple Software Renderer


Test with OpenGL Extensions Viewer v2.19 (196) Realtech VR.:
Examinez avec la visionneuse v2.19 (196) Realtech VR de prolongements d'OpenGL.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.1 (texturing)  = Successfully
1.2 (locked arrays) = Successfully
1.3 (multitexture) = Successfully
1.4 (vertex program) = Successfully
1.5 (vertex objects = Successfully
2.0 (shading language) = Failed


----------



## Mr Haddock (20 Juillet 2005)

De toute façon, la question ne se pose plus, le powermac mono vient de disparaitre du catalogue de l'apple store que ce soit en Belgique ou en France. Reste à espérer qu'ils résolvent votre bug au plus vite, bon courage!


----------



## OSXFA (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui, en effet, le PM G5 Mono buggé n'est plus présent au catalogue d'APPLE STORE FRANCE....  Sans doute est-ce la manière la plus efficace pour APPLE de résoudre le bug qui touche ce modèle sous TIGER.

Bref, ce n'est pas rassurant....  Il est donc temps de passer à l'action.

Ecrivez tous une lettre en recommandé à APPLE FRANCE à ce sujet.  Attendons leur réponse, et ensuite nous devrons nous rassembler et saisir UFC QUE CHOISIR....  APPLE nous prend pour des cons, et bien on va leur rentrer dans le lard !


----------



## Thorne^ (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

Le Powermac, a disparu partout en Europe du Apple Webstore. Beaucoup de clients en Allemagne s'adresseront maintenant à la presse, aussi à la protection des consommateurs.


----------



## OSXFA (20 Juillet 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Le Powermac, a disparu partout en Europe du Apple Webstore. Beaucoup de clients en Allemagne s'adresseront maintenant à la presse, aussi à la protection des consommateurs.



Très bien, il faut que cela se fasse partout en Europe. Apple doit rendre des comptes et respecter ses clients ! On a payé pour avoir une machine qui marche, pas pour un vice caché ! Il va bien falloir qu'APPLE ouvre les yeux !!!


----------



## slainer68 (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon, aujourd'hui mon rapport de bug sur le bug reporter d'apple est passé en rouge, un développeur d'apple me pose la question suivante :

"Please indicate if "ssh" or "gdb" can connect to the system when it hangs?"

En même temps je suis content que mon rapport de bug commence a etre traité, en meme temps ça me fait un peu peur parce que j'ai indiqué dans le rapport que personnellement j'arrive encore a me connecter en SSH quand mon G5 freeze.

Voici ma réponse : "Yes, when the system hangs I can still connect to my computer using SSH and I can also use gdb (I've got XCode 2 installed on my system).

I think that only the Window Server is frozen. But trying to kill it (using "sudo kill" or "sudo kill -9") or trying to kill a user application does not help and the process goes to state "zombie".

Sometimes, the command "sudo restart" works and my computer reboots."

Je pense que peut être le développeur d'Apple va me demander de lui envoyer un log de gdb. C'est bien mais en même temps pourquoi ils peuvent pas faire ça eux même ? ils ont pas à disposition un G5 mono ??


----------



## OSXFA (20 Juillet 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que peut être le développeur d'Apple va me demander de lui envoyer un log de gdb. C'est bien mais en même temps pourquoi ils peuvent pas faire ça eux même ? ils ont pas à disposition un G5 mono ??




Tu devrais leur poser tout de même la question...  Il doivent bien avoir un PM G5 mono rev. B tout de même et avec un peu d'effort, de concentration et de bonne volonté je suis persuadé qu'ils arriveront à reproduire le bug que des centaines d'utilisateurs floués arrivent à reproduire à leur insu de leur plein gré !!!      

Allez APPLE, allez APPLE, vous allez y arriver ! Vous allumez le Mac, vous attendez quelques heures, vous faites un clic droit sur un groupe de photos sélectionnés et vous choisissez le menu "Diaporama" ! Et...  PATATRAS !!  Mais oui, bon sang mais c'est bien sûr un bon gros bug de chez APPLE !!!


----------



## slainer68 (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui oui c'est vrai. Enfin bon, déjà qu'ils ont mis 3 mois pour me poser la 1ere question, j'espère qu'ils vont pas encore mettre 3 mois avant de me demander un log de gdb.
je vous tient au courant s'ils me demandent d'autres choses encore ou si mon bug change de statut.


----------



## OSXFA (20 Juillet 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui c'est vrai. Enfin bon, déjà qu'ils ont mis 3 mois pour me poser la 1ere question, j'espère qu'ils vont pas encore mettre 3 mois avant de me demander un log de gdb.
> je vous tient au courant s'ils me demandent d'autres choses encore ou si mon bug change de statut.



...ou 3 mois avant de comprendre !!!!       

Mon bug report est lui toujours scotché sur OPEN !


----------



## Thorne^ (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

The User Styler wrote last night following in the Forum of Macwelt (a german Mac Magazine):

After 8 weeks! Nearly daily of telephoning with the hotline and two times troubleshooting, many lies on the part of the hotline, very many empty promises and above all many weeks of ridiculous delaying, me were said yesterday that I probably get a new Computer, this morning wanted the customer service even still with my dealer to call and the thing regulate. 

This afternoon I received again a call from Apple Customer Service, in which it was literally said to me that: 

- i wont receive a new Mac

- that Apple wont repair the defectively Mac

- and also not know, when or wether a bugfix comes 

- and that i have to work with OS X Panther from now on (those said that really literally!)



*Translation with Babel Fish:*


Bonjour 

L'utilisateur Styler a écrit la nuit passée suivant dans le forum de Macwelt (un allemand Mac Magazine) : 

Après 8 semaines ! Presque le journal de l'appel téléphonique avec la ligne directe et de deux dépannages de périodes, beaucoup de mensonges de la part de la ligne directe, un grand nombre de promesses vides et surtout beaucoup de semaines de retarder ridicule, j'ont été dits hier que j'obtiens probablement à un nouvel ordinateur, ce matin a voulu que le distillateur égal de service à la clientèle avec mon revendeur appelât et la chose règlent. 

Cet après-midi j'ai reçu encore un appel du service à la clientèle de Apple, dans lequel on lui a littéralement dit à moi cela : 

- je ne recevrai pas un nouvel imper qu'Apple ne réparera pas défectueusement l'imper 

- et ne pas connaître également, quand ou le mouton castré un bugfix vient 

- et cela que je dois travailler avec la panthère d'OS X dorénavant (ceux dits cela vraiment littéralement !)


----------



## choupinard (23 Juillet 2005)

bonjour à tous 
je possède un G5 Mono 1,8 et me demande peut-être comme d' autres si j' ai un Rev A ou B Late 2004 étant plus qu' imprécis pour une période charnière )
le N° de série m' a indiqué qu'il avait été assemblé à Cork entre le 01 et 04/10/04 à condition qu' ils travaillent le week-end ?? ) Bref un gentil MacBidouilleur m'a indiqué que si j' avais 256 de Ram et 64 de Vram lors de l' achat je disposait d' un Rev A ( je le remercie encore de l' info ) mais si je me suis bien renseigne les G5 mono 1,8 ont TOUJOURS été livré avec cette config de base ( d'où ma question ) comment fait-on pour reconnaître un Rev A d'un B est que ça vient de la version ROM de démarrage ( en ce qui me concerne 5,2,2 f 1 ( et non f 2 ) ?? Est-ce que ce version de Rom indique Rev A ou B 
 merci de votre réponse


----------



## OSXFA (23 Juillet 2005)

choupinard a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous
> je possède un G5 Mono 1,8 et me demande peut-être comme d' autres si j' ai un Rev A ou B Late 2004 étant plus qu' imprécis pour une période charnière )
> le N° de série m' a indiqué qu'il avait été assemblé à Cork entre le 01 et 04/10/04 à condition qu' ils travaillent le week-end ?? ) Bref un gentil MacBidouilleur m'a indiqué que si j' avais 256 de Ram et 64 de Vram lors de l' achat je disposait d' un Rev A ( je le remercie encore de l' info ) mais si je me suis bien renseigne les G5 mono 1,8 ont TOUJOURS été livré avec cette config de base ( d'où ma question ) comment fait-on pour reconnaître un Rev A d'un B est que ça vient de la version ROM de démarrage ( en ce qui me concerne 5,2,2 f 1 ( et non f 2 ) ?? Est-ce que ce version de Rom indique Rev A ou B
> merci de votre réponse




Regarde dans "Informations système" à la rubrique "Matériel". Là ragarde la vitesse du bus; Si tu as 600 Mhz, alors c'est un révision B !!  Bienvenue au club !

PS : Autre moyen de savoir si c'est un rev. B, tu lances un diaporama plein écran après quelques heures d'utilisation. Si ca freeze, c'est un "B" !!


----------



## Moumoune (25 Juillet 2005)

Voici le contenu de la lettre que j'ai envoyé au directeur général d'Apple France :

"Monsieur,

Je possède un PowerMac G5 1.8 Ghz de type "Late 2004" portant le numéro de série XXX acheté sur l'Apple Store le 1er Décembre 2004 par la commande XXX et la facture XXX.
Ma machine présente depuis la mise à jour vers Tiger (commande XXX, facture XXX) un bogue grossier rendant son utilisation dans le cadre de ma profession impossible. Je viens donc vers vous pour vous sommer de clarifier la position d'Apple à propos de ce problème dont voici la description :
Tiger se gèle complètement dès qu'on lance une opération de visualisation en plein écran : diaporama iPhoto/Aperçu/Finder/Mail, vidéo QuickTime, économiseur d'écran iTunes, séquence QuickTime dans une page Web.
Le bogue touche TOUS les utilisateurs de PowerMac G5 1.8 Late 2004 sous Tiger. Le silence d'Apple à ce sujet traduit un mépris inacceptable vis à vis de vos clients.
J'ai actuellement un dossier AppleCare ouvert à se sujet sous le numéro XXX. La proposition commerciale du remboursement de Tiger qui m'a été faite n'est pas acceptable. En effet, il est clairement indiqué sur la boite de Mac OS X "Tiger" la configuration requise : "Ordinateur Macintosh doté d'un processeur PowerPC G5, G4 ou G3; FireWire intégré et 256 Mo de mémoire RAM physique".
Ma machine DOIT fonctionner avec MacOS X "Tiger" et la solution d'AppleCare de revenir à la version antérieure "Panther" n'est pas acceptable.
Je vous prie donc de me préciser quelle conduite vous allez tenir face à ce bogue. Car aux yeux de la loi française, ce problème relève du vice caché et vous êtes tenu d'y remédier.
Malheureusement si vous vous entêtez dans une politique de la sourde oreille sans chercher de solution à ce problème, tous les utilisateurs se regouperont derrière une association de consommateurs et nous prendrons alors les mesures qui s'imposent.
Dans l'attente d'un réglement à l'amiable de votre part, recevez l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.  "


----------



## OSXFA (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est parfait Moumoune.
Pour ma part  je n'ai pas encore reçu de réponse de leur part ! Cela fait 8 jours que j'ai envoyé la lettre !


----------



## Thorne^ (25 Juillet 2005)

Hello

They censor the Postings again, they deleted following (compared it with my Backup):


Bonsoir

Ils censurent le Postings encore, ils ont supprimé suivre (comparé lui à ma protection) :



( msg # 19.2.1: Posted Jul 24, 05 8:00 pm )  New!	

Troy Muller2 

As an update to this, I've taken my system back to the apple store and told them to keep it until they fix it. I told them what I had been going through and they had *NO* prior issues similar to this in their issue tracking database (has no one taken their system in to get it looked at?). 

Anyways, I'll see what lame excuse the engineers give them to tell me. I can't wait to see what they do when the system locks and their is no response to anything except the mouse and the unix OS. My luck, it will work for them.



Translation with Babel Fish:

Troy Muller2

Comme mise à jour à ceci, j'ai ramené mon système au magasin de pomme et leur ai dit de le garder jusqu'à ce qu'ils le fixent. Je leur ai dit que ce que j'étais intervenu et elles ont eu * NON * les issues antérieures semblables à ceci dans leur issue dépistant la base de données (ne fait prendre personne leur système dedans pour l'obtenir regardée ?). 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je verrai quelle excuse boiteuse les ingénieurs les donnent pour me dire. Je ne peux pas attendre pour voir ce qu'elles font quand le système ferme à clef et le leur n'est aucune réponse à n'importe quoi excepté la souris et l'OS d'unix. Ma chance, cela fonctionnera pour eux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juillet 2005)

salut les amis (d'infortune    )...
je n'ai pas encore écrit ma lettre a apple ,et pour cause ,j'etais en vacances sur la cote d'azur  (loin de la grisaille 
Lorraine) ,pendant 10 jours ,et je suis rentré hier soir...
donc je ne vais pas tarder a écrire ma lettre avec AR
Moumoune ,ou Richard,pouvez vous m'indiquer l'adresse exacte?
faut il s'adresser au directeur d'apple france?.
merci,je vais m'inspirer de vos lettres ,pour écrire la mienne
sinon,j'ai lu sur macbidouille que apple prépare une maj firmware pour résoudre notre bug apparement 
mais selon mac bid,il faut attendre qu'elle soit au DL pour en etre sur...


----------



## slainer68 (26 Juillet 2005)

macbidouille n'en sais pas plus que nous sur ce probleme, lionel a sorti ça comme ça, en suposition.
comme on peut supposer que ça sera corrigé via une mise à jour de macos ou supposer encore que ça sera jamais corrigé.


----------



## Moumoune (27 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous m'indiquer l'adresse exacte?



Hello Syd and welcome back   

J'ai envoyé la lettre à l'adresse suivante :

Apple Computer
ZA de Courtab½uf
12, av. d'Océanie
91956 Les Ulis Cedex
France

C'est l'adresse indiquée dans Carnet d'adresses.

Au fait, 10 jours sur la Côte d'Azur, le D70 a du beaucoup déclencher, non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Hello Syd and welcome back
> 
> J'ai envoyé la lettre à l'adresse suivante :
> 
> ...



oui ,en plus avec le lecteur de carte Belkin pour iPod ,j'ai pu décharger 9 fois ma carte de 512 dans l'ipod,et faire du RAW au lieu de Jpeg


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juillet 2005)

voila ,j'ai écris ma lettre a l'instant ,je vaisla posté cet apres midi.
Je me suis inspiré du plan de celle de Richard,en m'exprimant avec mes propres termes ,et en étant ,comme le dit Richard ,sévère .
En effet ,non EXIGEONS une réponse .
voila.


----------



## Moumoune (28 Juillet 2005)

Parfait Syd,

A ce jour, nous sommes 4 (Richard, Slainer68, toi et moi) à avoir envoyé une lettre à Apple... et nous sommes 4... à être sans réponse de la part d'Apple.
Certes, je suis de mauvaise foi car ta lettre vient de partir aujourd'hui, mais tout de même Apple n'est pas prompt à répondre.


----------



## OSXFA (28 Juillet 2005)

J'espère qu'on sera tout de même plus que 4 !!!!   

SI VOUS ETES CONCERNE, ECRIVEZ !!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Parfait Syd,
> 
> A ce jour, nous sommes 4 (Richard, Slainer68, toi et moi) à avoir envoyé une lettre à Apple... et nous sommes 4... à être sans réponse de la part d'Apple.
> Certes, je suis de mauvaise foi car ta lettre vient de partir aujourd'hui, mais tout de même Apple n'est pas prompt à répondre.



oui ca y est C posté,tout de meme 4 et qques euros ,pour un A/R...
 
mais vous ,avez vous recu l'accusé ,deja ,comme quoi apple l'a reçue?


----------



## OSXFA (28 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ca y est C posté,tout de meme 4 et qques euros ,pour un A/R...
> 
> mais vous ,avez vous recu l'accusé ,deja ,comme quoi apple l'a reçue?




Oui, oui, l'accusé de réception m'est bien revenu !!  APPLE a donc reçu mon courrier, c'est sûr !!  Mais toujours pas de réponse !!!


----------



## Moumoune (29 Juillet 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, l'accusé de réception m'est bien revenu !!  APPLE a donc reçu mon courrier, c'est sûr !!  Mais toujours pas de réponse !!!



Ma lettre est partie Lundi dernier (le 25/07) et à ce jour (29/07) je n'ai toujours pas reçu l'accusé de réception. Je me demande si je n'ai pas fais d'erreur au niveau de l'adresse.

Je l'ai envoyé à ZA de Courtaboeuf, 12 av. de l'Océanie, 91956 Les Ulis. Richard, peux tu m'indiquer l'adresse à laquelle tu as adressé ton courrier ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Ma lettre est partie Lundi dernier (le 25/07) et à ce jour (29/07) je n'ai toujours pas reçu l'accusé de réception. Je me demande si je n'ai pas fais d'erreur au niveau de l'adresse.
> 
> Je l'ai envoyé à ZA de Courtaboeuf, 12 av. de l'Océanie, 91956 Les Ulis. Richard, peux tu m'indiquer l'adresse à laquelle tu as adressé ton courrier ?



been moi aussi j'ai envoyé la .
Richard ,quelle adresse?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Ma lettre est partie Lundi dernier (le 25/07) et à ce jour (29/07) je n'ai toujours pas reçu l'accusé de réception. Je me demande si je n'ai pas fais d'erreur au niveau de l'adresse.
> 
> Je l'ai envoyé à ZA de Courtaboeuf, 12 av. de l'Océanie, 91956 Les Ulis. Richard, peux tu m'indiquer l'adresse à laquelle tu as adressé ton courrier ?



oui moumoune ,Richard a posté la aussi,il l'a écrit sur la page du bug sur son site.donc ca devrait arriver ,l'accusé de reception


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui moumoune ,Richard a posté la aussi,il l'a écrit sur la page du bug sur son site.donc ca devrait arriver ,l'accusé de reception



richard,j'ai relu ce  que  tu as rajouté sur ton site:le remboursement de la machine n'est pas une solution acceptable a mon gout : pour ma part ,elle m'obligerai a rajouter 500 euros pour le 2x2 ,ce que je trouve inacceptable.J'exigerai pour ma part le remplacement par un Power Mac ,sans rien débourser de plus .Meme s'il leur reste des 2x1,8 ,je prends,a condition d'avoir 512 de RAM et la 9600 ,soit les options que j'avais choisi .
Il est également hors de question de me donner un iMac 2 GHz ,que ferai je alors de mon cinema 20"?Je pense que si echange il y a cela devrai etre contre un 2x1,8 ,ils doivent bien leur en rester ,et tout le monde serai content ,ils écoulerai leur stock et nous notre pb serai résolu
qu'en pensez vous?
cela dit,il vont peut etre mettre a jour le firmware et tt finira bien;..


----------



## OSXFA (29 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Ma lettre est partie Lundi dernier (le 25/07) et à ce jour (29/07) je n'ai toujours pas reçu l'accusé de réception. Je me demande si je n'ai pas fais d'erreur au niveau de l'adresse.
> 
> Je l'ai envoyé à ZA de Courtaboeuf, 12 av. de l'Océanie, 91956 Les Ulis. Richard, peux tu m'indiquer l'adresse à laquelle tu as adressé ton courrier ?


 
C'est bien la bonne adresse.....  Ton accusé ne devrait pas tarder......


----------



## Moumoune (29 Juillet 2005)

Connaissant la mansuétude sans limite d'Apple, je les vois bien proposer à chacun de nous un Bi 2.7 avec un 30 pouces pour s'excuser de la gène occasionnée depuis fin Avril....

Plus sérieusement, je vois mal Apple mettre en place un programme d'échange de tout le parc de PowerMac G5 1.8 Late 2004 par des Bi 2 Ghz. Des échanges de machines se gèrent au cas par cas avec le service clientèle et sur ce coup là ils sont plutôt bouchés façon "neu-neu" chez Apple : "Mais monsieur, il est hors de question qu'on procède à un échange de votre machine contre un Bi 2 Ghz puisque votre machine fonctionne parfaitement sous Panther. Réinstallez Panther. Fin du problème"

Le remboursement de la machine me semble encore moins probable, car ca obligerait Apple à se séparer de ses précieux "sous-sous". Il n'est pas non plus acceptable d'avoir à rajouter 500 Euros pour pouvoir récupérer un Powermac G5 Bi 2 Ghz, ca serait carrément de la prise d'otages.

Le remplacement par un iMac ? Pas question, je fais quoi de mon Cinema Display, de mes deux Raptors et de ma GeForce 6800 Ultra ?


----------



## OSXFA (29 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Connaissant la mansuétude sans limite d'Apple, je les vois bien proposer à chacun de nous un Bi 2.7 avec un 30 pouces pour s'excuser de la gène occasionnée depuis fin Avril....
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je vois mal Apple mettre en place un programme d'échange de tout le parc de PowerMac G5 1.8 Late 2004 par des Bi 2 Ghz. Des échanges de machines se gèrent au cas par cas avec le service clientèle et sur ce coup là ils sont plutôt bouchés façon "neu-neu" chez Apple : "Mais monsieur, il est hors de question qu'on procède à un échange de votre machine contre un Bi 2 Ghz puisque votre machine fonctionne parfaitement sous Panther. Réinstallez Panther. Fin du problème"
> 
> ...


 
Dans ce cas, qu'espères tu ?? Pas de remboursement, ni d'échange ?? Je ne vois pas d'alternative...... si ce n'est un patch pour résoudre le bug !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

et bien on portera plainte ...
et ca va chauffer.
perso si pas de réponse au 1er septembre,je porte plainte.

bon on en est pas la ,mais je repete,s'ils ont des invendus de bi 1,8 ,pourquoi pas ?
mais le plus simple serai encore une mise a jour firmware...
a mon avis ca va pas tarder...


----------



## Moumoune (29 Juillet 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, qu'espères tu ?? Pas de remboursement, ni d'échange ?? Je ne vois pas d'alternative...... si ce n'est un patch pour résoudre le bug !!!



Moi non plus Richard, je ne vois pas d'autres alternatives. Un échange par un Bi 2 Ghz me conviendrait tout à fait. Le propos de mon message précédent tentait juste de souligner la difficile faisabilité (connaissant les pratiques d'Apple vis à vis de ses chers clients) d'une telle chose.

Attendons maintenant la réponse écrite d'Apple; je pense que l'action auprès d'une association de consommateurs est inévitable. Ce n'est qu'à cette condition que nous prendrons un peu d'importance aux yeux d'Apple (qui n'aimerait certainement pas voir son image de marque ternie par un fait du genre "Apple vend des machines aussi instables que des PCs d'assembleurs..."


----------



## Moumoune (29 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le plus simple serai encore une mise a jour firmware...
> a mon avis ca va pas tarder...



Difficile d'être aussi optimiste que toi Syd, quand tous les bug reports (du moins tous ceux qui n'ont pas été fermés pour cause de duplicate) soint coincés en Analyze depuis des semaines...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> je pense que l'action auprès d'une association de consommateurs est inévitable. Ce n'est qu'à cette condition que nous prendrons un peu d'importance aux yeux d'Apple (qui n'aimerait certainement pas voir son image de marque ternie par un fait du genre "Apple vend des machines aussi instables que des PCs d'assembleurs..."



c'esst ce qui va arriver ...d'apple ,on exige l'excellence et C bien normal...


----------



## OSXFA (29 Juillet 2005)

Mauvaise nouvelle : Une première build (8F8) de la future MAJ 10.4.3 (prévue pour la mi-septembre) a été distribuée aux développeurs.  Cette première build ne fait aucune référence à notre bug......

Certes, il y aura encore bien d'autres builds d'ici la version finale de la 10.4.3, mais rien de neuf pour le moment.....  

PS : Mon rapport de bug ADC toujours "Open" !!!


----------



## SuperCed (29 Juillet 2005)

Au contraire, c'est une bonne nouvelle. Vous pourrez tous demander un autre ordinateur au moins aussi puissant que l'actuel à Apple. Et qui marche sous Tiger bien sur.
Ca veut dire que ça va taper dans les bipros.

Laissez passer 10 jours après l'accusé de réception du recommandé, puis allez chez Que Choisir.


----------



## tribalut (30 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous,
je viens également d'envoyer le courrier à Apple France en recommandé !
j'espère que cette histoire va bien se finir?
J'aimerais bien un Bi.pro 2.0Ghz


----------



## Moumoune (30 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous,

Quelle surprise de trouver dans ma boîte aux lettres ce matin l'Accusé de Réception de mon courrier envoyé à Apple... ainsi qu'une lettre estampillée d'une pomme violette. Non, je ne rêve pas, c'est bien une réponse d'Apple dont voici le contenu (APPLE CONTINUE A SE MOQUER OUVERTEMENT DE NOUS) :

"Objet: V/Lettre du 25 juillet

Monsieur,

Nous vous remercions de votre courrier qui a retenu toute notre attention.

Celui-ci a été transmis à notre service relations clientèle européen qui vous répondra dans un délai raisonnable. Vous pouvez toutefois nous joindre à votre convenance en compsant le 0825 888 024 (lundi au vendredi de 9H00 à 19H00).

Si vous souhaitez obtenir des informations sur nos produits, vous pouvez consulter le site AppleStore à l'adresse suivante : http://www.apple.com/fr.

Vous avez également accès à une base de données techniques en ligne 24h/24 à l'adresse suivante : http://www.apple.com/fr/

Enfin, pour toute aide technique, vous pouvez contacter notre centre d'appels au 0825.888.024 ouvert du lundi au vendredi de 8h00 à 20h00, le samedi de 10h00 à 18h00 et le dimanche de 10h00 à 16h00.

Vous remerciant de l'ontérêt porté à notre marque, nous vous prions d'agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de nos salutations distinguées.

Service Relations Clients."

Bref, un courrier qui regorge d'informations cruciales : l'adresse du site web d'Apple (énorme info!!!!) ainsi que le numéro de la hot-line... tout ceci rappelé deux fois.
TROP, C'EST TROP ! APPLE SE FOUT DE MOI (et à mon avis de nous car vous n'allez pas tous tarder à recevoir la même jolie réponse type)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Quelle surprise de trouver dans ma boîte aux lettres ce matin l'Accusé de Réception de mon courrier envoyé à Apple... ainsi qu'une lettre estampillée d'une pomme violette. Non, je ne rêve pas, c'est bien une réponse d'Apple dont voici le contenu (APPLE CONTINUE A SE MOQUER OUVERTEMENT DE NOUS) :
> 
> ...



c'est quoi ces conneries?
Il nous envoient une lettre type,meme pas personnalisée,pour un problème aussi grave ?

remarque ,ya ca toutde meme :

"Celui-ci a été transmis à notre service relations clientèle européen qui vous répondra dans un délai raisonnable"

reste a savoir ce qu'est pour eux un délai raisonnable.


le pire des scénarios:"apple ne va rien  faire ,et il nous faudra attendre 15 mois et la sortie de Léopard pour avoir un PM qui frise pas "


----------



## OSXFA (30 Juillet 2005)

Oui, c'est une lettre type !


Apple a lu et s'est contenté d'envoyer nos lettres au service clientèle européen. Je pense que ce doit être la procédure suivie dans ce genre d'affaires. APPLE FRANCE n'est pas habilité à décider, mais c'est le service clientèle européen qui s'en charge.
Dans un sens ce n'est pas plus mal, car si les "victimes du bug" d'autres pays européens procèdent de la même manière, les lettres de toute l'Europe sont peut-être centralisées à Cork  en Irlande (je pense que c'est là qu'est basé le service clientèle européen).  

Reste à savoir quelle suite le service clientèle européen va donner....... Là est la question....

(PS : Je n'ai pas encore reçu ma lettre de réponse type en ce qui me concerne...)

Pour Sydney Bristow : Concernant Léopard 10.5, je crains que le bug soit encore présent.... s'il n'est pas corrigé d'ici là........


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2005)

je ne vais pas tarder plus .
si je recois la meme lettre type,je n'attendrai pas ...
j'ai deja trouvé l'adresse de que choisir dans ma ville,je prendrai contact avec eux ...
Je n'attends plus que la réponse d'apple,si C la meme ,direction UFC


----------



## slainer68 (30 Juillet 2005)

c'est clair que si le bug n'est pas corrigé dans tiger, il sera toujours présent dans les versions suivantes du systeme, vu que le systeme n'est bien sur pas totalement réécrit à chaque version, c'est la derniere version du systeme qui est prise comme base (donc tiger dans ce cas là).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2005)

j'ai reçu la lettre aussi ,aujourd'hui !
je ne suis pas sorti avant la fin de l'après midi ,donc j'ai vu seulement maintenant.
C exactement la meme...

Donc Richard ,tu as peut etre raison ,il faut attendre qu'apple Europe nous réponde ,d'apres la lettre cela devrait se faire dans un délai raisonnable...
a voir...
suivant la nature de la réponse (et le délai ) d'apple europe,il faudra prendre une décision ,si leur réponse nous est défavorable...


oui ,donc tout dépend maintenant de la nature de la réponse d'apple europe ...
j'ose a peine imaginer ,une réponse qui nous soit défavorable:dans ce cas ,si on va a UFC ,quelles sont nos chances??je n'ai jamais entrepris de telles actions...

En y repensant ,je trouve que nous avons trop tardé ...on aurai du le faire deja apres la 10.4.1...
en tout cas ,mobilisez vous,envoyer une lettre avec AR,plus il y en aura ,plus nous auront de chance d'etre entendu...


----------



## OSXFA (30 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu la lettre aussi ,aujourd'hui !
> je ne suis pas sorti avant la fin de l'après midi ,donc j'ai vu seulement maintenant.
> C exactement la meme...
> 
> ...





C'est curieux, j'ai posté la lettre avant vous et je n'ai pas encore reçu de réponse !!!!  APPLE aurait-il peur de m'envoyer leur lettre type "à la gomme", de peur que je la mette sur mon site ????         

Je ne sais pas ce qu'APPLE EUROPE va répondre, mais c'est sûr que leur réponse sera différente en fonction du nombre de courriers reçus à ce sujet....  Si les "plaintes" sont nombreuses, alors ils seront obligé d'élaborer une toute autre statégie que s'il venait à ne recevoir que quelques lettres...  Dans cette dernière hypothèse, je crains fort que la politique de l'autruche ne continue... 
Il faudra aussi tenir compte des courriers envoyés par les "lésés" (pour être poli) des autres pays européens (et il y en a !!).... 

Même chose pour une action à UFC QUE CHOISIR... Si on n'est que 5 ou 6 à mener l'action, j'ai bien peur que cela n'ailles pas très loin....... Maintenant si on est des dizaines, on peut faire plier APPLE....


----------



## Thorne^ (31 Juillet 2005)

Good morning

The affected users of the OpenGL Freeze-Gug in Germany have a Website for it. We explained there the Freeze-Bug and the other known bugs of the "Power Mac 1.8 SP".

We made also a list with Names and Serial-Numbers of affected users, *and we would like to offer all of you to participate*, and if you  like, we add also your names and serial numbers to the list. It will show, that cannot be some individual cases only.

We plan also a special Fax Event, we send all a Fax with same Texts to Apple Ireland in Cork ,with all the informations about the Freezing and the other bugs, with all Names and Serial Numbers.
*We would like to offer all of you, to participate the Fax Event too.*

With this fax, we want to make Apple know, we will not hesitate to inform the public, the press and the consumer protection, if Apple does not offer an bugfix or an exchange of the bad Mac 1.8 SP to the concerned customers (for example a G5 dual processor Mac ).

In the case you are interested and would like to have all informations on the Website in french language, it would be nice, if one of you with a good english knowledge translates it to french, and sends it back to the given Email address: "tomvos @ macnews.de" (without the spaces between the @ char)

*Please have no fear, nobody except Apple, can assign the Names and Serial Numbers addresses to the real postal addresses of everyone, so your privacy is always secure.* We in Germany think, we should use any useful chance, you too?

A few germans reported: Level2 Supporters said to them a few days ago, Apple works on a bugfix solution, which could be a Firmware Update or a Tiger bugfix, or combined. A possible release was assumed for the next 7-14 days, means middle of August. If the date is not kept, we plan the fax Event.

We will inform you about the special day 



The current List of affected Users with the Serial Numbers: http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html

The main Index: http://www.g5freeze.com


If you know other large french Mac Communities who might be intrested to participate, or large Mac Communities in other Countries (for example the USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Brasil, UK, Ireland, Scotland, Sweden, Norway, Finland, Italy, Greece, Austria, Switzerland, Netherlands, Belgium, etc.) don't hestitate to name them.

*Contact for questions and your suggestions (in english please):*  "tomvos @ macnews.de" (without the spaces between the @ char)



PS: Don't post this informations on Apple Discussions, they would remove them or close the thread. We want to suprise Apple and hope they have enough paper in the Fax Machine on the Fax Event Day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*It would be cool, if someone here could translate my Posting to perfect french, so everyone from France in this Forum, can understand it.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2005)

no problem thorne,i am ready to participate to the list with SN .
the other ,Richard Moumoune, are you ready ?
all the things are good to force apple to resolve this bug...


----------



## pnalanji (31 Juillet 2005)

bonjour a tous  

je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai décide de m'inscrire aujourd'hui pour pouvoir me joindre a votre action . 
possedant aussi un G5 mono revision B recemment acheté ( avril 2005) et étant sous tiger 10.4.2 qui possede aussi ce bug , j'ai décidé d'envoyer une lettre a apple le 18 juillet dernier et j'ai recu 3 jours aprés une réponse qui etait la même lettre Type :hein: reçu par un grand nombre d'entre vous , donc je me joint a cette liste pour faire reagir APPLE .
plus l'on seras nombreux plus on aurais une chance de faire bouger les choses; merci a tous de votre écoute;
pnalanji


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2005)

les choses bougent ,C bien.

il faudrait centraliser tout ca ,en citant mon message et en rajoutant votre pseudo :

J'ai recu la réponse Type d'Apple:
-Syd
-
-
-
-


----------



## pnalanji (31 Juillet 2005)

j'ai reçu la reponse type d'Apple :

- SYD 
- Pnalanji
-


----------



## Moumoune (31 Juillet 2005)

Hi Thorne, i take the plunge :

Message de Thorne :

"Bonjour,

Les utilisateurs touchés par le bug l'OpenGL an Allemagne ont créé un site web. Nous y expliquons le problème de de gel en OpenGL et tous les autres bugs connus du PowerMac 1.8 SP

Nous avons également établi une liste avec les noms et les numéros de série des utilisateurs touchés and nous vous proposons tous d'y participer, et si vous le désirez, nous pouvons ajouter vos noms et numéros de série à la liste. Cela indiquera que ce bug n'est pas un cas isolé.

Nous prévoyons également un envoi de fax particulier : nous envoyons tous un fax avec le même contenu à Apple Ireland à Cork avec toutes les informations à propos du bug OpenGL et de tous les autres bugs et avec tous les noms et numéros de série. Nous aimerions que vous participiez également à cet envoi de fax.

Avec ce fax, nous voulons faire savoir à Apple que nous n'hésiterons pas à informer le public , la presse et les organismes de protection des consommateurs si Apple n'offre pas un correctif à bug ou un échange du Power Mac 1.8 défectueux aux consommateurs concernés (par exemple un G5 bi processeur)

Au cas où vous seriez interessés et voudriez avoir toutes les informations affichées en français sur notre site , ca sera sympa si l'un de vous, possédant de bonnes connaissances d'anglais, pouvait nous envoyer la traduction en français de notre site à : tomvos@macnews.de

N'ayez aucune crainte, personne à part Apple ne peux corréler les noms et les numéros de séries aux adresses postales, ainsi votre vie privée reste préservée. Nous pensons en Allemagne que chaque chance utile doit être saisie. Et vous ?

Quelques allemands ont mentionnés que des techniciens Apple de niveau 2 leur auraient dit ,il y a quelques jours, qu'Apple travaille sur une solution qui serait soit une mise à jour du firmware soit une mise à jour de Tiger ou bien les deux. La disponibilié seraient d'une à deux semaine ce qui amène à la mi-Aout. Si les délais ne sont pas respectés, nous envisagerons d'envoyer les fax à Apple.

Nous vous tiendrons au courant sur la date d'envoi des fax.

La liste actuelle des utilisateurs touchés et des numéros de série : http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html

L'adresse du site : http://www.G5freeze.com

Si vous connaissez d'autres communautés Mac francophones qui pourraient avoir envie de participer ou bien dans d'autres pays (par exemple, USA [...] Belgique...) n'hésitez pas à leur en parler.

Contact et suggestions (en anglais) : tomvos@macnew.de

PS: ne postez pas sur les forums de discussions d'Apple, ils enlèveraient le message ou fermeraient le sujet. Nous voulons faire une surprise à Apple et nous espérions qu'ils auront assez de papier dans leur fax."

Fin du message de Thorne


----------



## Moumoune (31 Juillet 2005)

j'ai reçu la reponse type d'Apple :

- SYD 
- Pnalanji
- Moumoune


----------



## Moumoune (31 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> no problem thorne,i am ready to participate to the list with SN .
> the other ,Richard Moumoune, are you ready ?
> all the things are good to force apple to resolve this bug...


 
I'm with you. I'll send my name and serial number to Thorne.
Pas de problmèe, je participe: j'envoie à THorne mon nom et mon numéro de série.


----------



## Thorne^ (31 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu la reponse type d'Apple :
> 
> - SYD
> - Pnalanji
> - Moumoune



Bonjour Moumoune

Thank you very much 

If possible, many of the friendly french people here should participate.

If really many do it, the impressing effect on Apple will be much better 

37 users are in the current list of Serial Numbers and Names. http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html

Send all your Numbers with Names to the given Email address of tomvos, or private message them to me, i will email them to tomvos then.


----------



## OSXFA (31 Juillet 2005)

Pas de problème !!  Je suis partant pour rejoindre le mouvement ! Merci Thorne^
Je viens d'emailer mon numéro de série pour être ajouté sur la liste.


Edit : J'ai également mentionné cette bonne initiative sur la page de mon site consacrée à ce bug.


----------



## Thorne^ (31 Juillet 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème !!  Je suis partant pour rejoindre le mouvement ! Merci Thorne^
> Je viens d'emailer mon numéro de série pour être ajouté sur la liste.
> 
> 
> Edit : J'ai également mentionné cette bonne initiative sur la page de mon site consacrée à ce bug.



No problem, the Mac User Community must hold together, thank you also very much for adding it to your site  

I wish, we could see the suprised faces from Apple Ireland, if they receive so many faxes


----------



## Moumoune (31 Juillet 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> I wish, we could see the suprised faces from Apple Ireland, if they receive so many faxes



Thorne^, unfortunately Apple won't be surprised as Apple monitors all the most known web sites dealing with their computer all around the world.
At AppleExpo in Paris, two years ago, an Apple employee told me that a part of his job was to surf the Mac french forums (MacBidouille.com and MacGeneration.com) and report potentially interresting things to his boss.


----------



## OSXFA (31 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Thorne^, unfortunately Apple won't be surprised as Apple monitors all the most known web sites dealing with their computer all around the world.
> At AppleExpo in Paris, two years ago, an Apple employee told me that a part of his job was to surf the Mac french forums (MacBidouille.com and MacGeneration.com) and report potentially interresting things to his boss.


 
Dans ce cas, on sait au moins qu'APPLE ne peut pas nier l'évidence !!!  Ils ne pourront pas dire qu'ils ne savaient pas.....
Et dans ce cas, le silence d'APPLE sur cette question est d'autant plus impardonnable et irrespectueux envers ses clients....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2005)

ok ,j'ai donné mon numéro a thorne...

apparament ils travaillent a la mise a jour firmware pour mi aout alors...
il ne peut en etre autrement ,de toute facon,
l'échange, je n'y croit pas ,cela leur coute moins cher de travailler sur le firmware ,...lol  

il faut rester mobiliser,surtout ,C ca le plus important...
ce n'est qeu collectivement ,que nous connaitrons une issus favorable a ce regrettable probleme.Et qui est dommage car ce Power Mac est une excellente machine par ailleurs.


----------



## pnalanji (31 Juillet 2005)

OK  , MOI AUSSI  JE VIENS D'ENVOYER MON N° de serie a THORNE.


----------



## lionel_goncalves (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.
Je suis nouveau et n'y connaissais rien en ordinateur avant ...................mon nouvel achat : un PM G5 1,8 SP 1,25 Go de RAM.
Depuis, j'ai appris beaucoup, créer un compte ADC et tout et tout ....
Berf, j'ai switché en Arvil pour me faire plaisir j'ai acheté un beau mac qui ne marche pas de façon acceptable puisque comme vous : j'ai les même symptômes ( + un deuxième bug : freeze à l'éjecion des CD ) : LA TOTALE CATA.

Je vous écritsdonc de mon bon vieux PC , qui finalement tient le coup et n'a pas planté lui !!!!
Après Un changement du bloc Carte Mère et Processor, ma hine est revenuede réparation avec le même fonctiionnement. Résulat ; Rébelotte - RETOUR SAV ( en ce moment ). Le diagnostic est le même ( mais ça je le savais ): re-changement de carte mère + processeur.
Malheureusement je sais que cela n'y changera rien et que le problème sera tjs le même.

Si ça c'est pas un problème de Hard ? Je ne sais pas comment le nommé.

Je suis donc très remonté par le comportement d'Apple et de son réseau de vente : leur  manque de concidération du client est inacceptable puisque selon eux je dois être un affabulateur.
Etant donnés le nombre de personnes touchées par ce syndrôme, nous sommes ( aux yeux d'Apple)touchés par une alucination collective, ou dans le cas contraire, Apple serais en position illégale car vendant ( en connaissance de cause ) des machines qui porte un vice cachés.

Pour cette raison j'ai faits parvenir mon S/N à Thorne.

Moralité : Même galère , même combats, mais je me sens dorénavant un peu moins seul


----------



## zenzen (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté, mais je le suis avec attention, car je doute de mon utilité à faire avancer le schmilblick...
J'ai acheté mon PM avec un compte ADC, et je n'ai pas payé Tiger mais je l'ai également recu grace à ce compte ADC...
Je n'ai donc pas envoyé de lettre avec AR, puisque je ne suis pas en situation de réclamer quoique soit...
Néanmoins j'ai envoyé mon SN à Thorne pour m'ajouter à la liste, j'espère que lorsque je rentrerai de vacances j'aurai un PM qui fonctionnera que je puisse me débarasser de mon PC..

L'espoir fait vivre....


----------



## lionel_goncalves (1 Août 2005)

RECLAMATION CLIENT : 

-        Bug Open GL sur les PM G5 1.8 MonoProcesseur

-        Syndrôme « Ejection »



Je suis un client venant du monde PC et j&#8217;ai switché au Mois d&#8217;avril 2005 en achetant un PM G5 1,8 MonoProcesseur Rev B avec utilisation de Tiger.

En effet, les arguments commerciaux d&#8217;APPLE m&#8217;ont séduit :

-        Arrivée de Tiger nouvel OS à la pointe de la technologie

-        Utilisation de la suite iLife et plus particlièrement iTunes.

-        Module Optique Superdrive

-        Qualité du matériel, de service et écoute du client réputées.



Depuis, je vais de déception en déception :

Mon PM G5 1,8 Mono Rev B S/N ------------- fonctionne comme un vieux « Coucou » et présente des malfaçons inacceptables pour un ordinateur de 1627 Euros.

En effet, la matrise de la machine se trouve au bout de mon index droit étant donné que ma commande principale consiste à éteindre en restant l&#8217;index appuyé 5 secondes sur le bouton d&#8217;allumage, puis de recommencer la manip pour le rallumer. Cette opération se compte par une bonne dizaine de fois par jour !!!!!!



Par bonne volonté j&#8217;ai décrits les bugs de ma machine dans les bug reports suivants :

4179179 

PM G5 SP 1.8 Alaways Freenzing when using OpenGL full screen mode 



4182242 

iTunes freeze and not responding any more after asking ejection of CD 







Les symptômes sont :

-        plantage de la machine à l&#8217;ouverture d&#8217;une sequence QuickTime, Lecture de DVD, utilisation du visualisateur itunes EN MODE PLEIN ECRAN

-        plantage de la machine à l&#8217;éjection de CD avec iTunes, Toast ou d&#8217;un DVD.

Dans les deux cas, la roulette aux couleurs arc-en-ciel tourne et plus aucune commande ne répond. Eteindre ou redémarrer l&#8217;ordinateur via le menu POMME est impossible ( ECRAN BLEU infini ).

Seul solution : éteindre l&#8217;ordinateur manuellement.

Suite à de nombreux appels facturés auprès de votre Hotline Apple Care et dont le résultat est d&#8217;être considéré comme étant un affabulateur, nombreux appels auprès de ----------- qui est le revendeur où l&#8217;achat s&#8217;est fait ainsi qu&#8217;auprès du service clients de ce même revendeur,

Après réparation de machine une première fois avec changement du bloc carte mère et processeur, puis d&#8217;une deuxième qui est en cours, j&#8217;estime être dans mon plein droit pour demander une solution commerciale à votre entreprise &#8211; Echange contre un PM BiPro 2Gz ou remboursement plus dédommagements compte tenu du temps et de l&#8217;argent dépensé pour obtenir le minimum demandé à ma machine ( appels téléphoniques, temps, achats de licences logiciel inexploitées, achats d&#8217;un système eye TV non exploité et dépréciation de la valeur de machine est moins d&#8217;un mois &#8211; avec la sortie de Tiger, non évolution de mon système informatique)

Après quelques investigations rapides, il s&#8217;avère que ces syndrômes touchent tous les PM 1.8 G5 MonoProcesseur Rev B. En effet nous très nombreux à avoir EXACTEMENT LES MÊMES SYMPTÔMES qui sont définis dans de nombreux forums de discussions et plus particulièrement sur le les forums de votre site internet http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@726.Or5uaXqzYtl.1@.5998b321.

En conséquence APPLE ne peut pas ne pas être au courant de ce problème hardware ( le changement de carte mère et du processeur ni changeant rien ) touchant un type bien défini de configuration et donc un problème lié à l&#8217;architecture même de la machine.

APPLE ne peut pas continuer ( au regard des lois française et européenne ) à vendre des machines présentant un vice caché ou en utilisant des arguments commerciaux que APPLE ne tient pas.

Par ailleurs, APPLE ne peut pas continuer à considérer ses CLIENTS, qui comme moi sont touché par un bug répété et identifié, comme étant des AFFABULATEURS. 

Je ne peux en aucun cas accepter que mon ordinateur ne puisse pas répondre à des commandes aussi simples que de regarder un DVD en mode plein écran ou encore éjecter ce même DVD sans avoir un plantage quasi-systématique de la machine.



Ayant suivi toutes les procédures et fait preuve de bonne volonté avec la certitude d&#8217;être écouté par les services d&#8217;APPLE, après avoir informé APPLE via sa Hot-Line, son revendeur et mis la machine en SAV sans résoudre le problème, je me tourne vers vous pour vous demander dans mon plein droit un solution commerciale à l&#8217;amiable tel que l&#8217;échange de ma machine pour un modèle fonctionnant normalement ( en l&#8217;occurrence le modèle s&#8217;y rapprochant le plus étant le PM G5 2 X 2Gz ). A ce jour, l       &#8216;achat de ma machine contre mon argent ( 1627 euros ) ne me donne pas satisfaction et il me semble raisonnable d&#8217;attendre de votre part une machine en plein état de marche.



Etant certain de votre compréhension et de l&#8217;intérêt que vous porterez à ce courrier, je reste persuader ne pas avoir entamer des procédures contre APPLE avec le soutien d&#8217;association de consommateurs tels que UFC que Choisir.

                Très Cordialement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Août 2005)

tes problemes semblent etre plus importants que notre bug...


----------



## OSXFA (1 Août 2005)

Oui, en effet...  Hormis le BUG openGL plein écran, je n'ai aucun autre dysfonctionnement sur ma machine (je touche du bois) depuis le jour où je l'ai acheté en novembre 2004.  Je n'ai pas de problème de freeze lors de l'éjection de CD.....


----------



## max.7487 (1 Août 2005)

Je suis depuis quelques temps ce forum; je n'avais pas acheté Tiger dans l'attente de corrections de bugs comme à chaque nouvelle version.

Le constat navrant d'aucune réaction ni d'évolution de la part d'Apple.

Merci Apple    

Je suis intéressé par une action collective, puisque tous ces G5 mono sont concernés.

Je suis étonné que la communauté mac ne sois pas plus active sur ce genre de problème.

Encore quelques mois et notre G5 est obsolète.

A aujourd'hui j'en suis très content, une très bonne machine. 

Mais que faire ??


----------



## gewe (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai un G5 mono 1.8 avec une carte FX 5200 - DDR 2Go - Vers. 10.4.2

Lorsque j'exporte une photo sur le bureau, tous les symptômes cités apparaissent.

Même redémarrer n'y change rien, j'ai du refaire une installation propre,( une semaine de boulot)  mais je n'ose plus tester pour voir si le bug est toujours là. 

Peut-être connaissez-vous une autre solution pour savoir si le bug est encore là ?

tout allait si bien pourtant 

Merci

gewe


----------



## OSXFA (1 Août 2005)

gewe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un G5 mono 1.8 avec une carte FX 5200 - DDR 2Go - Vers. 10.4.2
> 
> ...



Le bug de freeze OPenGL Plein écran est bel et bien toujours là ! Hélas !
Par contre, qu'entends tu par "exporter une photo sur le Bureau" ??


----------



## Moumoune (1 Août 2005)

Gewe et max.7487, vous apparaissez comme nouveaux membres. Au risque de radoter, je ne saurais trop vous encourager à envoyer un courrier de doléances en recommandé à Apple FRANCE:

Apple
ZA de Courtaboeuf 3
12 av. de l'Océanie
91956 Les Ulis Cedex

Plus Apple recevra de lettres manuscrites plus nous aurons de chance qu'elle accorde du crédit à nos doléances.


----------



## gewe (1 Août 2005)

Depuis iPhoto 2.0.1- sélectionner  1 photo et clic dans le menu sur exporter sur le bureau du Finder.

OK pour la tettre. mais  pour Apple.ch - je suis en Suisse ?


----------



## slainer68 (1 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet... Hormis le BUG openGL plein écran, je n'ai aucun autre dysfonctionnement sur ma machine (je touche du bois) depuis le jour où je l'ai acheté en novembre 2004. Je n'ai pas de problème de freeze lors de l'éjection de CD.....



si si Richard. Ce bug d'éjection du lecteur est aussi un bug de ce G5, Thorne en parle aussi sur son site Web. J'ai aussi remarqué ce problème sur Panther. En gros, au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation, le lecteur CD/DVD refuse de s'ouvrir SI (et à priori seulement si) l'option : "Eteindre les disques durs" et activée dans les options d'énergie.


----------



## Thorne^ (1 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> si si Richard. Ce bug d'éjection du lecteur est aussi un bug de ce G5, Thorne en parle aussi sur son site Web. J'ai aussi remarqué ce problème sur Panther. En gros, au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation, le lecteur CD/DVD refuse de s'ouvrir SI (et à priori seulement si) l'option : "Eteindre les disques durs" et activée dans les options d'énergie.



Ce n'est pas mon site Web, je ne suis pas des tomvos.


----------



## OSXFA (1 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> si si Richard. Ce bug d'éjection du lecteur est aussi un bug de ce G5, Thorne en parle aussi sur son site Web. J'ai aussi remarqué ce problème sur Panther. En gros, au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation, le lecteur CD/DVD refuse de s'ouvrir SI (et à priori seulement si) l'option : "Eteindre les disques durs" et activée dans les options d'énergie.



Ok, je n'avais personnellement jamais constaté ce bug...  Faut dire que par principe je désactive toujours (et ce depuis toujours, même sous OS  9) les mises en veilles... hormis celle du moniteur..... mais Lionel (ici un peu plus haut) parle de freeze lors de l'éjection du CD....


----------



## slainer68 (1 Août 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon site Web, je ne suis pas des tomvos.



oups, pardon ^_^.


----------



## slainer68 (1 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je n'avais personnellement jamais constaté ce bug...  Faut dire que par principe je désactive toujours (et ce depuis toujours, même sous OS  9) les mises en veilles... hormis celle du moniteur..... mais Lionel (ici un peu plus haut) parle de freeze lors de l'éjection du CD....



Le bug d'éjection sur le PowerMac G5 1,8 mono c'est en gros : tu as l'option "Suspendre l'activité des disques des que c'est possible" dans Eco. d'energies qui est activée, si tu laisses ton ordi tourner une ou deux heures (comme le bug de l'opengl) et que tu appuyes sur la touche Eject du clavier, le lecteur ne s'ouvrira plus. Puis, toutes les applications qui utilise ou peuvent utiliser le lecteur vont se geler (par exemple itunes, le programme de lecture dvd, etc..., meme les informations systemes). et en enfin, le système se gèle aussi complètement au moment de fermer la session utilisateur/eteindre l'ordi.
voilà, c'est aussi un bug bizarre, tout comme le bug opengl.

mais celui ci a au moins un "workaround", pas comme le bug de l'opengl.
je confirme aussi que ce bug d'éjection du CD/DVD est aussi présent sur TOUS les PowerMac G5 Mono 1,8 RevB (late 2004). Il se produit qu'il y ait un CD/DVD dans le lecteur ou pas.
Le conseil c'est de ne pas utiliser d'économie d'énergie DU TOUT sauf l'écran, et mettre le processeur à "Maximal", pas "Automatique" (certaines personnes ont des kernel panic en Automatique).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Le bug d'éjection sur le PowerMac G5 1,8 mono c'est en gros : tu as l'option "Suspendre l'activité des disques des que c'est possible" dans Eco. d'energies qui est activée, si tu laisses ton ordi tourner une ou deux heures (comme le bug de l'opengl) et que tu appuyes sur la touche Eject du clavier, le lecteur ne s'ouvrira plus. Puis, toutes les applications qui utilise ou peuvent utiliser le lecteur vont se geler (par exemple itunes, le programme de lecture dvd, etc..., meme les informations systemes). et en enfin, le système se gèle aussi complètement au moment de fermer la session utilisateur/eteindre l'ordi.
> voilà, c'est aussi un bug bizarre, tout comme le bug opengl.
> 
> mais celui ci a au moins un "workaround", pas comme le bug de l'opengl.
> ...



a ben ca tombe bien ,car comme Richard,je n'utilise que la veille d'écran...
j'ai donc échappé sans le savoir a cet autre bug...
n'y aurait il pas un truc a décocher dans les préf systeme qui suprime notre bug du plein écran??


----------



## Thorne^ (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Apple did it again

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@306.WkFTaDv22Iy.0@.68b34e17
Note: This topic is locked. Reason: Please start a new topic about your technical issue.

I followed the suggestion by Apple and opened a new Thread  = J'ai suivi la suggestion de Apple et ai ouvert un nouveau fil 

NEW: http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@616.GGoTanaxYbr.1@.68b5dc80  

2 other ones:
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@881.hk3kaplS2D5.256670@.68959e5e
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@881.hk3kaplS2D5.256670@.68b56b7d


----------



## slainer68 (2 Août 2005)

Mon rapport de bug a été mis aujourd'hui en duplicate, surement par rapport a celui de richard qui a été posté 1 ou 2 jours avant le mien. . allez hop, j'envoi un ptit email en pensant recevoir rapidement le meme style de message type que vous avez déjà reçu ("this problem is still being investigated blah blah").


----------



## OSXFA (2 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Le conseil c'est de ne pas utiliser d'économie d'énergie DU TOUT sauf l'écran, et mettre le processeur à "Maximal", pas "Automatique" (certaines personnes ont des kernel panic en Automatique).




Oui, c'est que que j'avais fait dès réception du PM G5 version buggy....    C'est pour cela que je n'avais pas constaté ce bug....  Comme quoi, j'ai contourné sans le savoir un autre effroyable bug !!!!


----------



## OSXFA (2 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Mon rapport de bug a été mis aujourd'hui en duplicate, surement par rapport a celui de richard qui a été posté 1 ou 2 jours avant le mien. . allez hop, j'envoi un ptit email en pensant recevoir rapidement le meme style de message type que vous avez déjà reçu ("this problem is still being investigated blah blah").



Mon numéro de bug est le 4111656....  Toujours "Open"....... 
Je ne sais pas s'il faut s'en réjouir ou non du fait que ton rapport de big a été mis en duplicate, mais, pour rester optimiste, disons que "ça avance".....


----------



## Thorne^ (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Apple removed now the newest posting and sent me following email:
Apple a enlevé maintenant la plus nouvelle signalisation et m'a envoyé après email:

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@616.GGoTanaxYbr.1@.68b5dc80



> Thorne^,
> 
> We urge you to read our Terms of Use so that you may discover what constitutes an appropriate post to our service. Section two, "Submissions," is most germane, particularly:
> 
> ...


----------



## zenzen (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour j'ai une bonne nouvelle....
Une petite avancée sur le schmilblcik...

J'ai réussi à faire plusieurs fois du openGL en plein écran sans plantage après 1 jour et 16h de uptime.....  

On approche de la fin....


----------



## Moumoune (2 Août 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai une bonne nouvelle....
> Une petite avancée sur le schmilblcik...
> 
> On approche de la fin....


 
Ca, c'est du TRES TRES LOURD !!!!! Dès que j'ai mon mac sous la main, je teste...


----------



## slainer68 (2 Août 2005)

impressionant tout ça. allez, je me prend aussi au jeu ! j'ai décoché le firewire et j'ai relancé le mac sous tiger pour voir. si effectivement cette action résouds le probleme, cela serait une excellente nouvelle en attendant un patch future. De plus, Richard qui semble avoir posté le rapport de bug opengl initial pourra commenter sur cela en espérant que ça aidera les développeurs a aller plus rapidement (revons toujours)


----------



## Thorne^ (2 Août 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai une bonne nouvelle....
> Une petite avancée sur le schmilblcik...
> 
> On approche de la fin....



Sure, sure


----------



## zenzen (2 Août 2005)

Bah pour moi ca marche très bien...
J'ai pu jouer à CoD plus de 30 minutes et revenir sur le bureau, jouer des vidéos en pleins écran avec quicktime, visualisez des présentation keynotes en plein écran, des vidéos quicktime dans safari....
J'ai l'impression de ne plus avoir le bug.... Ca fait plus de 1h que je "torture" mon mac avec des utilisations de OpenGL....


----------



## Moumoune (2 Août 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à supprimer "FireWire intégré" des ports réseaux. Je ne peux que le décocher.


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

Et bien moi, je n'ai pas relancé le mac et j'ai juste décoché le Firewire. Mon ordi est allumé depuis deux jours !!!
Je lance un diaporama sous Aperçu. Aucun freeze n'est à déplorer. Je recoche le Firewire. Cela ne plante plus non plus. Peut-être que celà plantera après 2 heures de FireWire coché ???
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Normalement, le mac aurait du freezer aprés 2 jours, non ?


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à supprimer "FireWire intégré" des ports réseaux. Je ne peux que le décocher.



Celà semble être suffisant pour supprimer le bug ...


----------



## SuperCed (2 Août 2005)

Enorme le bug!
En tous cas, c'est génial si la technique énoncée fonctionne!!!

La communauté Mac est meilleure que les ingé d'Apple!

En tous cas, je suis hypra étonné que ça vienne de là! Qui aurait pu y pernser!
Mais c'est peut être la même origine que les premiers freezes des premiers G5 (bi 1.8-2.0) des débuts!


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

Ouaih, c'est super. Par contre, ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'on aura pas notre bipro 2x2 pour le même prix


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

Perdu, je viens de freezer l'ordi.
Peut-être que le fait de décocher l'option de réseau Firewire a le même effet que de relancer le mac, car cela a planté environ deux heures après que je l'ai fait.

FAIT CHIER !!!


----------



## slainer68 (2 Août 2005)

Faux espoir.

J'ai décoché Firewire intégré dans Réseaux, j'ai redémarré le G5 (pour être sur). j'ai lancé un diaporama toutes les 15 minutes tout en surfant sur le Net. Freeze à 1h54. Fin du faux espoir.

Je pense qu'il n'existe pas de workaround à ce problème.


----------



## OSXFA (2 Août 2005)

Bon, dommage....


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

Sans vouloir trop insister (car n'étant pas informaticien), mais en insistant un peu quand-même (car c'est ce que j'ai fait ...), le fait d'avoir décoché Firewire intégré dans "Réseaux" a eu le même effet que de redémarrer le mac. Comme je le faisais remarquer plus haut, mon mac était allumé DEPUIS DEUX JOURS quand j'ai fait la manip et cela n'a freezé qu'au bout de deux heures. Donc, je ne dis pas que cela résoud le bug, mais il semble cependant beaucoup plus rapide de cocher Firewire intégré dans "Réseaux" ---> Appliquer, puis décocher Firewire intégré dans "Réseaux" ---> Appliquer, que de redémarrer.
Peut-être même qu'un PRO pourrait écrire un petit script "provisoire" ??? pour effectuer cette manip automatiquement, disons ... toutes les heures !!!
Merci de me dire ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Août 2005)

accordina a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir trop insister (car n'étant pas informaticien), mais en insistant un peu quand-même (car c'est ce que j'ai fait ...), le fait d'avoir décoché Firewire intégré dans "Réseaux" a eu le même effet que de redémarrer le mac. Comme je le faisais remarquer plus haut, mon mac était allumé DEPUIS DEUX JOURS quand j'ai fait la manip et cela n'a freezé qu'au bout de deux heures. Donc, je ne dis pas que cela résoud le bug, mais il semble cependant beaucoup plus rapide de cocher Firewire intégré dans "Réseaux" ---> Appliquer, puis décocher Firewire intégré dans "Réseaux" ---> Appliquer, que de redémarrer.
> Peut-être même qu'un PRO pourrait écrire un petit script "provisoire" ??? pour effectuer cette manip automatiquement, disons ... toutes les heures !!!
> Merci de me dire ce que vous en pensez ?



ca a l'air sympas ,si seulement !il a avancé ,notre thread aujourd'hui!!
je m'absence l'apres midi ,et hop cascade de bonne nouvelles!
il faut voir a l'usage,donc avant de lancer de l'open GL ,on coche et décoche,C ca?
je savais qu'il y avait un truc a décocher,j'en parler ,sans y croire,hier,en plaisantant!
enfin rien n'est sur...


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

J'attend encore une heure pour me confirmer à moi-même que mon idée est valable ou farfelue.
Wait and sea (comme on dit au bord de l'amer !!!)


----------



## accordina (2 Août 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour moi ca marche très bien...
> J'ai pu jouer à CoD plus de 30 minutes et revenir sur le bureau, jouer des vidéos en pleins écran avec quicktime, visualisez des présentation keynotes en plein écran, des vidéos quicktime dans safari....
> J'ai l'impression de ne plus avoir le bug.... Ca fait plus de 1h que je "torture" mon mac avec des utilisations de OpenGL....



Eh, depuis 17h40, heure de ton dernier post, qu'en est-il pour toi ???


----------



## zenzen (2 Août 2005)

accordina a dit:
			
		

> Eh, depuis 17h40, heure de ton dernier post, qu'en est-il pour toi ???



Eh bien qu'en est-il pour moi...
Je dois dire que je suis plutot satisfait de cette découverte....   Car meme si mon PM a freezé une fois vers 18h (après avoir lancé Quake3 G4.app) , j'ai l'impression qu'il met plus de temps avant de freezé...

Par exemple j'ai rallumé mon PM et la je suis à 4h48 de uptime, et je peux toujours lancé des applications nécessitant OpenGL, Call Of Duty marche bien, j'ai peur d'essayer avec Quake 3... :rose: 

Demain je vais faire comme Slainer, un Diapo de 100 photo toute les 15 minutes, mais la je vais me coucher....


----------



## SuperCed (3 Août 2005)

Ce n'est donc toujours pas la solution...
De toutes façons, il faut continuer la procédure à Que Choisir. Solution miracle ou pas.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Août 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est donc toujours pas la solution...
> De toutes façons, il faut continuer la procédure à Que Choisir. Solution miracle ou pas.




quelle ?
qqun a deja lancé une action ?
j'aurai manqué des messages???
on attend la réponse d'apple europe non?

et peut etre le patch pour mi aout!


----------



## Moumoune (3 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quelle ?
> qqun a deja lancé une action ?
> j'aurai manqué des messages???
> on attend la réponse d'apple europe non?
> ...


 
J'attends également la réponse dans un délai raisonnable d'Apple Europe. Si cette réponse n'apporte aucune solution à notre problème, je pense qu'il sera temps que nous contactions tous notre antenne locale de l'UFC Que Choisir.


----------



## SuperCed (3 Août 2005)

8 jours est un délai raisonable.
Je pense que vous êtes déjà au delà, il faut donc maintenant aller plus loin.

J'ai eu aussi des problèmes avec le SAV Apple et la dernière fois, ils n'ont répondu à UFC-Que Choisir qu'au bout de 2 mois!!!
Juste au moment ou j'allais déposer le dossier au tribunal d'instance, j'ai reçu le courrier d'Apple qui me permettait d'échanger ma machine.

Je pense qu'ils essayent quand même d'éviter le tribunal d'instance.


----------



## lel (3 Août 2005)

salut,

euh simple question, j'ai pas de peripherique Firewire, donc ca veut dire que ca plante pas si j'installe Tiger sur mon PM G5 single ?

ou alors, peut on desactive les ports firewire sans peripherique, via le terminal par exemple ?

a+


----------



## OSXFA (3 Août 2005)

lel a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> euh simple question, j'ai pas de peripherique Firewire, donc ca veut dire que ca plante pas si j'installe Tiger sur mon PM G5 single ?
> 
> ...



Ce qu'il faut désactiver c'est dans le tableau de bord "Réseau" puis le menu déroulant "Configuration de ports" : là tu décoches simplement la case "Firewire intégré".  Il n'y a rien à faire via le Terminal et cela n'a aucune incidence sur tes périphériques firewire. En effet, cela ne concerne pas tes ports firewire sur lesquels tu  as par exemple un disque dur ou une webcam, mais les configurations réseau via firewire.

Ceci étant, cette combine ne semble pas malheureusement régler notre bug...  Seul une mise à jour firmware le pourra à mon humble avis...


----------



## OSXFA (3 Août 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> 8 jours est un délai raisonable.
> Je pense que vous êtes déjà au delà, il faut donc maintenant aller plus loin.
> 
> J'ai eu aussi des problèmes avec le SAV Apple et la dernière fois, ils n'ont répondu à UFC-Que Choisir qu'au bout de 2 mois!!!
> ...



Oui, tu as raison SuperCed, mais je pense que "l'union fait la force" et nous avons tout intérêt à nous associer à l'action des utilisateurs allemands sur ce coup là.   Attendons la mi-août pour voir si effectivement une mise à jour firmware est mise en téléchargement (ce que semble affirmer certaines rumeurs), si ce n'est pas le cas, alors associons nous à leur action fax. Si rien n'y fait, alors il faut que nous fassions une action commune en France et en Allemagne via les associations de consommateurs...  Il sera alors en effet temps de recourir aux services de UFC Que choisir.......


----------



## lel (3 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut désactiver c'est dans le tableau de bord "Réseau" puis le menu déroulant "Configuration de ports" : là tu décoches simplement la case "Firewire intégré". Il n'y a rien à faire via le Terminal et cela n'a aucune incidence sur tes périphériques firewire. En effet, cela ne concerne pas tes ports firewire sur lesquels tu as par exemple un disque dur ou une webcam, mais les configurations réseau via firewire.
> 
> Ceci étant, cette combine ne semble pas malheureusement régler notre bug... Seul une mise à jour firmware le pourra à mon humble avis...



ok, actuellement, je suis tjs sous Panther, et dans mon configuration de reseau; j'ai pas de Firewire mais juste mon ethernet et mon BT ... je me renseignais juste comme ca  avant de savoir si oui ou non j'installe Tiger, j'attends depuis des mois deja !!! arrggg !!!

a+


----------



## tribalut (3 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde,
moi celà fait très longtemps que je j'avais décocher le port Firewire et j'ai quand même eu les plantages répétés? Dommage mais c'est pas la solution.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Août 2005)

lel a dit:
			
		

> ok, actuellement, je suis tjs sous Panther, et dans mon configuration de reseau; j'ai pas de Firewire mais juste mon ethernet et mon BT ... je me renseignais juste comme ca  avant de savoir si oui ou non j'installe Tiger, j'attends depuis des mois deja !!! arrggg !!!
> 
> a+


ben disons que Tiger est quand meme largement au dessus de panther,et marlgré ce bug ,je ne regrete pas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

pour ma part je rencontre un curieux pb avec quicktime et les mpgeg depuis aujourd'hui j'ia remarqué çà :les vidéos mpeg lus avec quicktime n'ont plus de son,et sont saccadé,ca me le faisait pas il y a encore quelques jours...


oui ben je confirme,j'ai réinstallé quicktime 7 ,et bien toutes les vidéos en .mpg ou .mpeg n'ont plus de son ,l'image ca va ,si on ne fait rien a coté ,mais plus de son du tout;..
cela a til a voir avec le bug?
quelquun peut il essayer ,pour voir si ca le fait aussi?
les .mov aucun pb,es trailer sur le site apple ok ,mais les .mpg que j'ai sur mon disc dur ,nada ,plus de son   
comment faire revenir le son?

non l'image C plus bon non plus ,le curseur continue,mais l'image s'arrete,c'est chiant ce truc ,merde... 

c'est revenu ...vous savez ce que j'ai fait ?
j'a itatonner ,et dans menu fichier,j'ai fait :nouvel enregistrement audio ,nouvelle sequence d'enregistrement,et nouvelle fenetre de lecture ,et la C comme avant...
C quand meme bizarre ,tout ces trucs ,qui se passent...


----------



## Moumoune (4 Août 2005)

Une vraie usine à gaz ce PowerMac...


----------



## zenzen (4 Août 2005)

J'ai eu le meme genre de probleme que toi Sydney... A la fois avec quicktime et avec Windows Media Player...
D'un seul coup aucune vidéo autre que .avi ne rendait de son. J'ai essayé pleins de trucs pour refaire marcher le son, mais je n'ai pas réussit à trouver de solution   

J'ai laissé coulé en utilisant mon iBook et finalement tout est revenu dans l'ordre sur mon Powermac sans que j'ai rien demandé (bien sur j'espèrais que le bug disparaitrais).... Un jour en essayant une vidéo ca marchais.....  

Je reconnais aussi que ce PowerMac me surprend tous les jours en bien comme en mal....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le meme genre de probleme que toi Sydney... A la fois avec quicktime et avec Windows Media Player...
> D'un seul coup aucune vidéo autre que .avi ne rendait de son. J'ai essayé pleins de trucs pour refaire marcher le son, mais je n'ai pas réussit à trouver de solution
> 
> J'ai laissé coulé en utilisant mon iBook et finalement tout est revenu dans l'ordre sur mon Powermac sans que j'ai rien demandé (bien sur j'espèrais que le bug disparaitrais).... Un jour en essayant une vidéo ca marchais.....
> ...



il y a des imperfections ,mais dans l'ensemble ,C une machine qui tourne correctement ...
remarquez,sous Panther ,le mien tournait nickel sans aucun bug...
cela vient de tiger,ces pbs...
enfin ,on en verra bien le bout !


----------



## pnalanji (6 Août 2005)

Bonjours a tous 


Quel fut ma surprise en recevant ce matin cette lettre avec le cachet irlandais. 

voici sont contenue:

*Monsieur*

*Nous vous remercions de votre courrier reçu le 26 juillet 2005. Apple Europe ne propose pas de support technique par courrier.*

*Nous vous conseillons pour le support technique d'utiliser internet ou les autres services en ligne , disponibles 24 heures sur 24. Vous pouvez ainsi résoudre rapidement votre probléme en utilisant l'une des nombreuses ressources d'Apple, notre réseau de partenaires et les publications des clients en ligne.*

*Vous pouvez toujours contacter votre revendeur ou bien téléphoner a notre service Apple Assitance au 0825 89 04 16 gratuit les 90 jours aprés votre achat.*

*Pour de plus amples détails, merci de consulter notre site www.apple.com/fr et de sélectionner l'option Support.*

*Vous remerciant de l'intéret aue vous portez a nos produits, veuillez, cher client, agréer l'expression de nos salutaions distinguées.*

*Apple relations Clientèle*
*Hollyhill Industrial Estate*
*Cork*
*Ireland*


voici donc la réponse trés attendus d'apple pour resoudre ce bug ;qui soit disant au passage noté plus haut " *vous pouvez ainsi résoudre rapidement votre probleme en utilisant des nombreuses ressources Apple,*"; c'est un peut ce foutre de nous "pardonner moi du mots" ;

a vous de juger , mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas en rester là , si il n'y pas de mise a jour prochainement.


----------



## OSXFA (6 Août 2005)

pnalanji a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours a tous
> 
> 
> Quel fut ma surprise en recevant ce matin cette lettre avec le cachet irlandais.
> ...



Oui, c'est vraiment du "foutage de gueule" caractérisé !!  Si la solution a notre bug se trouvait dans les nombreuses ressources APPLE on l'aurait su !!! Quelle bande de nases !!!  A mon avis, il s'agit là, une fois de plus d'un courrier "type"...

APPLE a le plus grand mépris pour ses clients ! Ils sont juste bon pour nous piquer du fric et après c'est "allez vous faire foutre !!"

Décidément, APPLE commence sérieusement à me débecter !!  Je vais finit pas passer chez Krosoft si ça continue...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vraiment du "foutage de gueule" caractérisé !!  Si la solution a notre bug se trouvait dans les nombreuses ressources APPLE on l'aurait su !!! Quelle bande de nases !!!  A mon avis, il s'agit là, une fois de plus d'un courrier "type"...
> 
> APPLE a le plus grand mépris pour ses clients ! Ils sont juste bon pour nous piquer du fric et après c'est "allez vous faire foutre !!"
> 
> Décidément, APPLE commence sérieusement à me débecter !!  Je vais finit pas passer chez Krosoft si ça continue...



je crois que chez krosoft C pire 
je suis en chat en ce moment ,avec un PC sous Windoz,C uen vraie usine a gaz ce PC en face...
notre pb devrait ce résoudre...puisque les rappor de bug ne sont plus open,cela devrait arriver un jour ,le patch...
Richard ,tu es en colere,on le comprends,on l'est tous un peu...
mais pense a toon beau site, sur OSX, tu vas pas renoncer a tout ca sur un coup de colere?
allez courage,on en verra le bout ,d'une maniere ou d'une autre...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je crois que chez krosoft C pire
> je suis en chat en ce moment ,avec un PC sous Windoz,C uen vraie usine a gaz ce PC en face...
> notre pb devrait ce résoudre...puisque les rappor de bug ne sont plus open,cela devrait arriver un jour ,le patch...
> Richard ,tu es en colere,on le comprends,on l'est tous un peu...
> ...




on attend le 15 aout pour le patch et apres on bouge de toute facon non?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2005)

mon 3000 eme post ,dans le thread sur le bug


----------



## OSXFA (6 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je crois que chez krosoft C pire
> je suis en chat en ce moment ,avec un PC sous Windoz,C uen vraie usine a gaz ce PC en face...
> notre pb devrait ce résoudre...puisque les rappor de bug ne sont plus open,cela devrait arriver un jour ,le patch...
> Richard ,tu es en colere,on le comprends,on l'est tous un peu...
> ...



Mon rapport de bug est toujours OPEN....  
Oui, attendons la mi-août. Nos amis allemands lanceront alors leur opération fax et nous nous joindrons à eux....  Ce sera la première action.

PS : C'est curieux, mais moi je n'ai toujours pas reçu la ,"première lettre type", c'est à dire la lettre d'APPLE FRANCE à mon courrier. Pourtant ils ont bien reçu la lettre, car j'ai eu l'avis de réception en retour. 

Oui, c'est vrai, tu as raison, je suis en colère...  Et si je ne suis pas passé sur Krosoft, c'est parce que leur système est de la daube....  Mais Krosoft et APPLE même combat pour la politique commerciale.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> PS : C'est curieux, mais moi je n'ai toujours pas reçu la ,"première lettre type", c'est à dire la lettre d'APPLE FRANCE à mon courrier. Pourtant ils ont bien reçu la lettre, car j'ai eu l'avis de réception en retour.



moi G eu la lettre d'abbord,et l'accusé 2 jours apres...
bizarre aussi.


----------



## tribalut (6 Août 2005)

moi pareil ,d'abord le courrier et ensuite 3jours plus tard l'accusé ! bizarre bizarre .

Moi je part fin du mois aux States pour visiter la californie et sûrement Cupertino.(rien à voir avec le sujet)
j.vais quand même voir pour avoir des renseignements dans les AppleStores à propos de notre Bug.


----------



## slainer68 (7 Août 2005)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on est pas sorti de l'auberge.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on est pas sorti de l'auberge.




on en verra le bout,mais quand?
that is the question ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Août 2005)

qui a regardé le reportage sur Steve Jobs sur M6?
et bien pour lui ,qui se place au meme niveau qeu Shakespeare ou d'autres illustres,nous ne sommes que des fourmis sans importance;..
alors notre bug ,pensez donc....


----------



## zenzen (7 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qui a regardé le reportage sur Steve Jobs sur M6?
> et bien pour lui ,qui se place au meme niveau qeu Shakespeare ou d'autres illustres,nous ne sommes que des fourmis sans importance;..
> alors notre bug ,pensez donc....



lol

 ->    ->   


 :sleep:


----------



## slainer68 (9 Août 2005)

Je profite de ce petit trou pour vous parler un peu d'une idée que j'ai eue.

Avant de passer sous Mac et MacOS X, j'étais sous Linux. Et j'aimais beaucoup ce système. Depuis que je suis sous Mac, même si j'ai plus beaucoup l'occasion de l'utiliser, je continue de lire les news sur ce système ainsi que les gros projets libres (KDE, GNOME, etc...).
Et forcément, ça continue d'avancer rapidement. Mais contrairement à certains, lorsque j'utilisais Linux, je ne restais pas passif : j'aimais me documenter, prendre contact avec les développeurs par IRC, rapporter les bugs, etc. Même si je ne sais pas programmer en C/C++ encore bien.

Depuis que je suis sur Mac, et encore plus depuis ce satané bug, je regrète cette liberté dans Linux et ses interfaces. Lorsque je découvrais un bug dans l'interface KDE (celle que j'utilisais), il était généralement corrigé dans les jours voir les semaines qui suivent...

Bon. Même avant d'avoir Tiger et ce bug, j'avais essayé d'installer Linux mais le kernel n'était pas compatible. Enfin, ça démarrait mais les ventillos n'étaient pas gérés et le son aussi. Récemment, j'ai à nouveau essayé et ça n'avait pas évolué. Résultat : pas possible d'utiliser Linux faute de drivers spécifiques pour notre bon G5...

Cela m'embête. Cela m'embête de ne pas pouvoir utiliser autre chose que MacOS X sur mon G5. Même si notre satané bug est corrigé, cela continuera de m'embêter de pas pouvoir utiliser autre chose. Comme dit, on sait jamais ce qui peut se passer (la preuve étant ce bug : qui aurait pu le prévoir ?).


Aujourd'hui, il n'y a qu'un seul développeur actif du kernel Linux travaillant sur les drivers du G5, c'est un employé de IBM qui ne possède pas sous la main un PM 1,8 mono et il a pas trop le temps aussi. (sans vouloir en rajouter sur notre malchance mais notre G5 est aussi un des seuls G5 à ne pas encore être supporté par Linux, la merde).

Je pense pas que parmis nous il y a des gens assez compétents pour écrire des drivers pour notre G5, c'est pour cela que j'ai pensé créer un site incitant des développeurs à écrire le driver pour nos ventillos ainsi que celui du chipset son. Cela nous permettra d'utiliser Linux sur nos G5. Il y aura un système de donation sur le site où les gens pourront faire des promesses de don au développeur se lançant dans le projet.
Moi personnellement je serai pret à donner une belle somme au développeur qui pourra rendre notre G5 1,8 mono RevB compatible sous Linux...

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je rappelle que cela n'a strictement rien à voir avec notre bug, que je continue de me battre pour qu'Apple le corrige et tout ça. Mais j'aimerais aussi pouvoir utiliser Linux sur ma bécane quelle que soit l'issue de notre problème.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ce petit trou pour vous parler un peu d'une idée que j'ai eue.
> 
> Avant de passer sous Mac et MacOS X, j'étais sous Linux. Et j'aimais beaucoup ce système. Depuis que je suis sous Mac, même si j'ai plus beaucoup l'occasion de l'utiliser, je continue de lire les news sur ce système ainsi que les gros projets libres (KDE, GNOME, etc...).
> Et forcément, ça continue d'avancer rapidement. Mais contrairement à certains, lorsque j'utilisais Linux, je ne restais pas passif : j'aimais me documenter, prendre contact avec les développeurs par IRC, rapporter les bugs, etc. Même si je ne sais pas programmer en C/C++ encore bien.
> ...



ouai ,mais Linux ,on trouve rien pour faire tourner dessus ...
ou si? Ya des soft?
 je vais pas renoncer a OSX a cause du bug ...


----------



## zenzen (9 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ,mais Linux ,on trouve rien pour faire tourner dessus ...
> ou si? Ya des soft?
> je vais pas renoncer a OSX a cause du bug ...



Idem, j'aime Mac OS X pour sa simplicité. Meme si je sais utiliser un ordinateur linux, je ne veux pas utiliser un ordinateur linux ailleurs qu'en cours...

Je n'adhère pas à l'idée Slainer... Désolé


----------



## OSXFA (9 Août 2005)

Je ne suis pas trop spécialiste linux non plus...  Mac OS X est un bon système et il tourne très bien sur tous les Mac sauf le notre...  Pas de chance...  Mais il doit y avoir une solution, c'est sûr.....  
Même si on est emmerdé avec ce p***** de bug, de là à passer sous Linux.....

J'ai un PowerBook G4 15" et aucun souci sur TIGER....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop spécialiste linux non plus...  Mac OS X est un bon système et il tourne très bien sur tous les Mac sauf le notre...  Pas de chance...  Mais il doit y avoir une solution, c'est sûr.....
> Même si on est emmerdé avec ce p***** de bug, de là à passer sous Linux.....
> 
> J'ai un PowerBook G4 15" et aucun souci sur TIGER....



Richard ,j'ai un petit pb avec Handbrake ,pour passer un DVD en divx .
apres le scan du DVD,il ne selectionne que le premier chapitre ,c'est a dire title 1 ne dure que le temps du premier chapitre...
impossible de selectionner tout le film ...
comme  j'ai relu la page la dessus sur ton site,je me demandais si tu avais une idée...
JE ne me souviens pas avoir utilisé Hanbrake depuis Tiger,y aurait il du bug la dessous?

ok ,G trouvé ,dans la liste title ,tu dis 
"Title" : Vérifiez bien que le titre le plus long (celui du film) a bien été choisi ici. En général c'est toujours le cas (la position 1 est celle du film en entier - La plus longue dans la liste).

en fait cela dépends des DVD,celui que je veux faire la ,il faut choisir Title 6...
en tout ,cas ,des que je trouve pas un truc, je me dit qu'il y a peut etree un satané bug...
on devient méfiant...


----------



## Thorne^ (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour

C'est un matin agréable, le premier site Web américain, a le problème dans ses nouvelles : 

http://www.macnn.com/articles/05/08/08/single.proc.g5.issues/


----------



## slainer68 (15 Août 2005)

euh... désolé pour ce message inutile. On est le 15 août et toujours rien à l'horizon...


----------



## OSXFA (15 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> euh... désolé pour ce message inutile. On est le 15 août et toujours rien à l'horizon...




Oui, nos amis allemands devraient donc démarrer leur opération fax, à laquelle nous devons nous associer....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, nos amis allemands devraient donc démarrer leur opération fax, à laquelle nous devons nous associer....





comment vont ils faire ,je veux dire ,techniquement??


----------



## Thorne^ (15 Août 2005)

In the moment, are the german users undetermined, which concerns the fax action. The reason for it, two people got a dual processor Mac (2,0 GHz) free of charge in exchange. Two other people got a old and used dual processor Mac (2,0 GHz) free of charge,  as a borrowing equipment to at the end of a September, they have to give it back, in case Apple offers a bugfix till the end of September. 

Me and the most german users, reached so far nothing. An exchange was refused to them and me. The Apple Support promised me the second time to call me back on the phone, they broke the promise already one time 10 days ago, and it seems the same happens this week.

One of the used Dual Macs, doesn't work anymore, something burned out after 5 hours of use.



English to french with Babelfish:
----------------------------------
Dans le moment, sont les utilisateurs allemands indéterminés, qui concerne l'action de fax. La raison d'elle, deux personnes a obtenu un imper de biprocesseur (2.0 gigahertz) gratuitement dans l'échange. Deux autres personnes ont obtenu un vieux et l'imper utilisé de biprocesseur (2.0 gigahertz) gratuitement, comme équipement empruntant à à la fin septembre, elles doivent la donner en arrière, au cas où Apple offrirait un bugfix jusqu'à fin septembre. 

Moi et les utilisateurs les plus allemands, atteints jusqu'ici rien. Un échange a été refusé à eux et à moi. L'appui de Apple m'a promis la deuxième fois pour m'appeler en arrière au téléphone, ils ont cassé la promesse déjà une fois il y a 10 jours, et elle semble que la même se produit cette semaine.

Un des impers duels utilisés, ne fonctionne plus, quelque chose grillent après 5 heures d'utilisation.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Août 2005)

kekecé ke ces salades???      
ils nous refilent des vieux dual ,qui ont deja servi ??
non mais ils se moquent du monde!!
j'ai pas besoin d'un dual moi ,je veux que mon mono 1,8 ,puissent lire les diaporamas...et donc qu'ils fixent ce bug ...
si effectivement ,ils promettent de fixer le bug pour fin septembre,et ben tant mieux,au moins on a une date...mais vont ils le faire??


----------



## Thorne^ (16 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> kekecé ke ces salades???
> ils nous refilent des vieux dual ,qui ont deja servi ??
> non mais ils se moquent du monde!!
> j'ai pas besoin d'un dual moi ,je veux que mon mono 1,8 ,puissent lire les diaporamas...et donc qu'ils fixent ce bug ...
> si effectivement ,ils promettent de fixer le bug pour fin septembre,et ben tant mieux,au moins on a une date...mais vont ils le faire??



No they promise nothing, they said only to 2 users, you get a dual 2.0 and it is yours, if we are not able to offer a bugfix, to the end of september. Two other people got an new dual 2.0 in exchange, without restrictions. All others got nothing so far.


----------



## YannisA (16 Août 2005)

Hi,

Qq nouvelles de belgique, j'ai ouvert aujourd'hui un call chez Apple pour notre problème. Ils sont au courant du problème et les ingenieurs y travaillent????
Bonne d'habitude....un peu de patience

Some news from belgium...i have opened today a call at Apple Support. They are aware of the problem and it seems that they work on it???
As usual....wait and see.

Voila....


----------



## Thorne^ (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Apple released a security update yesterday, please install it, reboot and wait a few hours. Then try to make him freeze.

Works fine so far for me, have 10 hours uptime meanwhile. I hope it doesnt freeze again. 

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/securityupdate2005007macosx1042client.html

Well, a few minutes later did it freeze again


----------



## MamaCass (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire les 29 pages de ce sujet depuis ce matin. je suis outrée 

Mais alors que se passe t-il chez Apple ? 
La gamme des powermac est une gamme professionnelle, non ?
Doit-on encore faire confiance à Apple ?
Mettre 2000 euros dans une machine n'est plus un gage de qualité ?

Je compatis vraiment à votre problème et je suis étonnée et outrée du comportement d'Apple. 
 

Le problème ne me concerne, bien sur, pas directement je voulais juste vous soutenir.
Depuis le mois de Mai quand même c'est dingue, je n'en reviens pas......   

Alors je croise les doigts pour vous !

Gardez espoir et comme dirait JCVD : 
"la pomme ça ne peut pas être mauvais c'est plein de pectine"

sauf que quand elle est pourrie, ben elle est pourrie  :hein: 

Bonne continuation
MamaCass


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Août 2005)

je vous l'ai deja dit ,je suispas joueur sur le Mac ,sauf un peu quoi..
la j'ai eu le nanosaur 2 (  ) ,et je suis dedans (  )...mais en voulant quitter le jeu paf....  

(o° pas besoin de dire quoi °o)   ---->


----------



## OSXFA (16 Août 2005)

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je n'ai jamais reçu de réponse d'APPLE à ma lettre recommandée !!  Bizarre tout de même !!!  

Après la rumeur de la sortie d'un correctif pour le 15 août, voici maintenant la rumeur du correctif pour la fin septembre...  Fin septembre coincide à peu près avec la sortie de  la 10.4.3....  Mais je me demande si APPLE ne cherche pas à gagner du temps et nous avoir à l'usure.....  Car fin septembre il vont peut-être nous endormir avec une rumeur sur un correctif fin décembre !!!  

Thorne^  quoi de neuf sur l'opération fax chez nos amis allemands ???


----------



## Moumoune (16 Août 2005)

Cela faisait bien 3 semaines que le service client d'Apple à Cork ne m'avait pas pris pour un abruti, c'est donc pour ça qu'aujourd'hui j'ai redemandé ma dose...
Apple Europe a répondu à mon courrier le 10 Aout. Je ne devrais donc pas tarder à le recevoir. Le plus énorme, c'est que la personne n'a pas été capable (ou n'a pas voulu) de me dire ce que contenait le courrier alors qu'il émane de leur service!!!!!!!!! Il n'y a donc rien à attendre de la réponse d'Apple Europe.
La seule chose amusante (il faut bien en rire) est la réaction de la première personne qui répond chez Apple : "Bonjour, puis-je avoir un numéro de dossier ?" Je m'exécute, et quelques instants elle me répond "oh, mon dieu..." No Comment...
Je partage tout à fait l'avis de Richard, Apple cherche à nous avoir à l'usure, leur attitude me donne envie de vomir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Août 2005)

pour ma part,je contact que choisir demain ,il y a une antenne dans ma ville.
maintenant ca suffit   
je leur montrerai une copie de ma lettre ,et la réponse (si on peut appeler ca une réponse d'apple).
voila


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Août 2005)

j'ai appelé a l'instant le 0825 888 024 apparement le type est au courant,il a voulu me faire creer un dossier ,je sais pas quoi ,alors je lui ai parlé des effet du bug et ca a raccroché...  
depuis ,impossible de joindre ce numéro...
la il faut bouger ,ca suffit...
qui va a que choisir demain?
on pourrai centraliser tout ca ...
on est dans notre droit 
il ne faut plus attendre,mince ca suffit:ON EST DANS NOTRE DROIT.

bon 2eme appel,le pb est connu ,sous investigation.je m'appretais a lui donner l'adresse de thorne avec la liste des personnes touchée--->coupé  

j'en ai marre


----------



## slainer68 (16 Août 2005)

Moi je dirais même qu'il n'y a jamais eu des rumeurs sur ce sujet.

Comme dit, les gugus chez Apple France, Apple Europe, Apple Care quel que soit leur grade n'ont aucun moyen de communiquer avec les développeurs du système. Ils n'en savent strictement rien s'ils travaillent dessus ou pas.

Ils peuvent dire n'importe quoi à ce sujet, ils ne savent rien. Alors quand on leur demande si ça va être corrigé, ils vont certainement pas dire "Non non, ils foutent que dalle les développeurs.". Tout ce qu'ils racontent c'est rien que commercial c'est tout : "Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, ça va être corrigé bientôt, blah blah" (ouais ouais).

Au jour d'aujourd'hui il ne s'est strictement rien passé de concret depuis la 10.4.0 à part des rapports de bugs qui ont été fermés et mis en dupliqué, c'est tout.


----------



## Thorne^ (16 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Thorne^  quoi de neuf sur l'opération fax chez nos amis allemands ???



In the moment, are the german users undetermined, which concerns the fax action. The reason for it, two people got already a dual processor Mac (2,0 GHz) free of charge in exchange for the 1.8 SP. Two other people got a old and used dual processor Mac (2,0 GHz) free of charge, as a borrowing equipment to at the end of a September, they have to give it back, in case Apple offers a bugfix till the end of September. 

The level2 Supporter, who works on my Case Number, promised today to call me back till friday, then he will tell me, do i get a dual processor Mac (2,0 GHz) or not.
He told me today, a bugfix date is unknown and a repair wont help.


----------



## Moumoune (17 Août 2005)

Je viens de recevoir une réponse d'Apple Europe. C'est la réponse type "Apple Europe ne propose pas de support technique par courrier..."
Trop, c'est trop ! J'ai envie de vomir. Je suis d'autant plus amer que la soi-disant solidarité de la communauté mac n'est que de la poudre aux yeux. On ne peut pas par devant prôner l'action commune et l'unité et par derrière essayer de sauver sa petite peau en obtenant une nouvelle machine. Ce n'est pas correct.

Apple ne remplacera pas tous nos PowerMacs par des bi-Pro, certains l'utilisateurs l'ont bien compris et ont réussi à obtenir l'échange de leur machine... cela pénalise tous les autres utilisateurs touchés.

Il est maintenant certain qu'APPLE NE CHERCHE PAS DE SOLUTION à notre remède. Ils n'ont aucune position officielle sur le sujet sinon ils nous l'aurait indiqué dans les courriers qu'ils nous ont adressé.

Le temps joue en faveur d'Apple et Apple le sait bien. 

Pardon pour ce message mais j'avias besoin de vider mon sac.

Syd, je contacte d'ici à la fin de la semaine le bureau de l'UFC Que Choisir et je te tiends au courant. J'invite tous ceux qui ont encore foi en une action commune à en faire autant. IL NE FAUT PLUS ATTENDRE. 
Ma banque me propose un service d'assistance juridique, je vais me renseigner auprès d'eux des recours possibles. Je vous tiends au courant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Août 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir une réponse d'Apple Europe. C'est la réponse type "Apple Europe ne propose pas de support technique par courrier..."
> Trop, c'est trop ! J'ai envie de vomir. Je suis d'autant plus amer que la soi-disant solidarité de la communauté mac n'est que de la poudre aux yeux. On ne peut pas par devant prôner l'action commune et l'unité et par derrière essayer de sauver sa petite peau en obtenant une nouvelle machine. Ce n'est pas correct.
> 
> Apple ne remplacera pas tous nos PowerMacs par des bi-Pro, certains l'utilisateurs l'ont bien compris et ont réussi à obtenir l'échange de leur machine... cela pénalise tous les autres utilisateurs touchés.
> ...




pour ma part ,j'ai des nouvelles fraiches,je viens de recevoir la lettre type d'apple europe,la meme que toi sans doute...
mais ,ce matin ,j'ai encore insisté par telephone au support technique ,j'ai finalement eu un technicien,qui m'assuré que le pb est connu ,qu'apple y travaille ,mais qu'il n'y a pasde solutions pour le moment,mais que cela peut etre aussi bien un pb soft que hardware...
dans tous les cas ,comme nous avons signalé le pb sous garanti ,nous serons couvert...
je pense aussi contacté Que choisir,deja pour etre renseigné ,sur ce qu'il faut faire...
voila
evidement ,et que fera thorne ,si on lui échange sa machine?il se taira a mon avis...mais peut on lui en vouloir?


----------



## lel (17 Août 2005)

je me pose une question: mon PowerMac G5 est de novembre, ne croyez vous pas qu'Apple attendent tout simplement que les PowerMac G5 1,8 ne soient plus sous garantie en repoussant in vitam eternam l'annonce d'un correctif ? moi, cette idee m'efleure legerement l'esprit depuis quelques jours ...

a+
max


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Août 2005)

lel a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question: mon PowerMac G5 est de novembre, ne croyez vous pas qu'Apple attendent tout simplement que les PowerMac G5 1,8 ne soient plus sous garantie en repoussant in vitam eternam l'annonce d'un correctif ? moi, cette idee m'efleure legerement l'esprit depuis quelques jours ...
> 
> a+
> max



non le technicien m'a certifié que comme le pb  a été déclaré sous garanti ,on est couvert....
et puis les derniers datent du mois dernier,alors ,si on doit attendre encore un an ,a mon avis ,ca fait bc...


----------



## madlen (17 Août 2005)

purée, j'ai du bol avec mon vieux G5 1.8... en plus je peux mettre plus de ram :rose:


----------



## Thorne^ (17 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part ,j'ai des nouvelles fraiches,je viens de recevoir la lettre type d'apple europe,la meme que toi sans doute...
> mais ,ce matin ,j'ai encore insisté par telephone au support technique ,j'ai finalement eu un technicien,qui m'assuré que le pb est connu ,qu'apple y travaille ,mais qu'il n'y a pasde solutions pour le moment,mais que cela peut etre aussi bien un pb soft que hardware...
> dans tous les cas ,comme nous avons signalé le pb sous garanti ,nous serons couvert...
> je pense aussi contacté Que choisir,deja pour etre renseigné ,sur ce qu'il faut faire...
> ...



I am still interested in the fax action , in the interest of all concerned users . A few people got a dual G5 2,0 in exchange , the owner of G5freeze,  suggested all should try it, because they promised him also a dual G5. 
Therefore are the german users no longer united, which concerns the fax action. It is sad, Im not happy about it. 

Naturally I try to receive also an dual G5 in exchange, because i cant stand the freezing any longer. 

By the way, i informed a popular german computer magazine about the problems, they are already in contact with Apple in Germany, and they asked Apple for a statement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Août 2005)

bon passé la colere d'apres 15 aout ,il s'agit de raisonner calmement .Ce qui s'est reelement passé ,aujourd'hui ,c'est que la jeune femme de seconde zone que G eu en premier ,m'a orienté vers un technicien mais 10 min d'attente CT trop ,j'ai raccroché ,et 10min apres ,le technicie nm'a rappelé sur mon mobile ...celui ci semble honnet et sincere et s'est engagé a me recontacter personnelement des que le pb sera solutionné ...
je n'ai pas de raison de ne pa le croire...
d'autre part ,j'ai contacté que choisir ,il y a une permanence 2 h par jour dans ma ville ...il suffit de s'y rendre avec les éléments du dossier...
voila ,maintenant que faire...


----------



## OSXFA (19 Août 2005)

Du nouveau !

J'ai enfin reçu une réponse à mon courrier, non pas de APPLE FRANCE, mais du service clientèle Europe à CORK. Dans ce courrier, ils m'invitent à les appeler en Irlande et en précisant un numéro de dossier (celui ouvert suite à mon courrier).

J'ai donc appelé ce matin et on m'a CERTIFIE que les ingénieurs à CUPERTINO travaillent sur une réslution de ce bug e qu'APPLE n'a pas l'intention de laisser tomber les possesseurs de ce modèle de PM G5.

Ils m'ont précisé que cette solution sera sans doute sous forme de mise à jour du firmware, mais que pour le moment ils n'étaient pas capable de dire quand cette mise à jour sera disponible. Je leur ai donc demandé s'il s'agissait d'une question de mois ou de semaines, ils m'ont répondu que cette solution sera disponible d'ici quelques semaines e qu'une annonce sera d'ailleurs faite publiquement pour l'annonce (comme celle des iMac G5 aujourd'hui).

Ils m'ont certifié à plusieurs reprises qu'il y aura bien une solution d'ici quelques temps, que c'était une CERTITUDE et qu'il fallait donc faire encore un peu preuve de patience.

En attendant, ils vont me rembourser TIGER.

Donc, c'est une bonne nouvelle malré tout : On aura un correctif et notre bug  sera résolu, c'est sûr !

Si vous avez reçu une lettre type d'APPLE FRANCE suite à votre courrier, je vous conseille donc de leur réécrire pour exiger le remboursement de TIGER. Vous devriez alors (normalement) recevoir un courrier analogue au mien vous invitant à contacter le service clientèle Europe pour exoser votre cas et ainsi obtenir le remboursement de l'achat de TIGER.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Du nouveau !
> 
> J'ai enfin reçu une réponse à mon courrier, non pas de APPLE FRANCE, mais du service clientèle Europe à CORK. Dans ce courrier, ils m'invitent à les appeler en Irlande et en précisant un numéro de dossier (celui ouvert suite à mon courrier).
> 
> ...



oui le technicien m' dit aussi que cela allait etre corrigé ,il s'est engagé personnellement et avait l'air tres correct...
moi aussi je veux rembourser Tiger,je vais appeler directement

mais Richard ,peux tu me donner le numéro de Téléphone ou tu as appelé pour le remboursement?merci


----------



## magicmerlin (19 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui le technicien m' dit aussi que cela allait etre corrigé ,il s'est engagé personnellement et avait l'air tres correct...
> moi aussi je veux rembourser Tiger,je vais appeler directement
> 
> mais Richard ,peux tu me donner le numéro de Téléphone ou tu as appelé pour le remboursement?merci




oui ,
moi aussi richard j'aimerai bien me faire rembourser au moins tiger ...
donc si tu as le numéro c'est


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> oui ,
> moi aussi richard j'aimerai bien me faire rembourser au moins tiger ...
> donc si tu as le numéro c'est




j'ai tout simplement appelé le support technique ,il m'on transferé a CORK.
Je renvoi la boite cet apres midi.
Officiellement,je suis donc sous panther...
Sinon ,j'ai comme Richard reçu l'assurance que la correction du bug va arriver.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Du nouveau !
> 
> J'ai enfin reçu une réponse à mon courrier, non pas de APPLE FRANCE, mais du service clientèle Europe à CORK. Dans ce courrier, ils m'invitent à les appeler en Irlande et en précisant un numéro de dossier (celui ouvert suite à mon courrier).
> 
> ...



Richard,tu dois renvoyer Tiger ,toi aussi?
Moi C'est ce q'uil m'ont dit:Tiger dans sa boite +un RIB...
et encore ,heuresement que je l'avait acheté sur l'apple store


----------



## slainer68 (19 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Richard,tu dois renvoyer Tiger ,toi aussi?
> Moi C'est ce q'uil m'ont dit:Tiger dans sa boite +un RIB...
> et encore ,heuresement que je l'avait acheté sur l'apple store



MDR. mais c'est carrément n'importe quoi. ils demandent de renvoyer Tiger ? ça devrait être un remboursement sans renvoi ! Et puis quoi encore ? et si le bug est corrigé un jour vous devrez l'acheter a nouveau ? quel foutage de gueule.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> MDR. mais c'est carrément n'importe quoi. ils demandent de renvoyer Tiger ? ça devrait être un remboursement sans renvoi ! Et puis quoi encore ? et si le bug est corrigé un jour vous devrez l'acheter a nouveau ? quel foutage de gueule.



c'est comme  ca ,pas de choix.

ca me semble louche tout de meme .
Richard,tu crois pas ,que si on renvoi la boite,apres ,on aura plus rien le droit de dire,puisqu'on sera plus censé etre sous Tiger?
a mince, la boite est prete la ,je renvoie ou pas.
Puis moi j'en ai marre d'appeler les 0825 ,C cher a la longue.
j'attends des avis ,j'en voie ou pas ??
Richard,tu dois la renvoyere ou pas toi?


----------



## Thorne^ (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Why did they say, they give a refund for OS X 10.4, if they are so sure about a Firmware Update in a few weeks?
Imagine the Support says, you dont have Tiger, so your Mac works fine, the case is closed .....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Why did they say, they give a refund for OS X 10.4, if they are so sure about a Firmware Update in a few weeks?




exact ,C louche,mince ,j'ai la boite prete,mais j'attends pour l'envoyer...
a l'aide !


----------



## YannisA (19 Août 2005)

Etrange...tres etrange...Je pense vraiment qu'ils travaillent sur le bug...La raison pour laquelle ils demandent de renvoyer Tiger, c'est pour que le problème  ne soit plus repris dans leur database de problème, dont cela ameliore les statistiques de qualité...

C'est une technique pour les SLA (toutes les boites informatiques le font). quitte a réouvrir un probleme, c'est qd meme mieux si le problème est cloturé.....
Donc en fin d'année, on verra 96 % des bugs corriges en 1 semaines par exemple.....


----------



## Moumoune (19 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai toujours refusé le remboursement de Tiger. Pas question de perdre du temps à réinstaller un système. C'est beaucoup trop fastidieux.


----------



## Thorne^ (19 Août 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Etrange...tres etrange...Je pense vraiment qu'ils travaillent sur le bug...La raison pour laquelle ils demandent de renvoyer Tiger, c'est pour que le problème  ne soit plus repris dans leur database de problème, dont cela ameliore les statistiques de qualité...
> 
> C'est une technique pour les SLA (toutes les boites informatiques le font). quitte a réouvrir un probleme, c'est qd meme mieux si le problème est cloturé.....
> Donc en fin d'année, on verra 96 % des bugs corriges en 1 semaines par exemple.....



Well if Tiger isnt the freeze reason, and they want to clear the bug database - the refund of Tiger is still strange and senseless.

If they develope a firmware update like they said, - the refund of Tiger is also strange and senseless

Both is no reason for a refund and senseless if they really offer a firmware update to fix it


----------



## magicmerlin (19 Août 2005)

mouais c'est louche si ils sont sûrs de réparer le bug ........
perso moi je garde la boite , si après il faut en racheter une autre.......
reste la spéculation ....


----------



## magicmerlin (19 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout simplement appelé le support technique ,il m'on transferé a CORK.
> Je renvoi la boite cet apres midi.
> Officiellement,je suis donc sous panther...
> Sinon ,j'ai comme Richard reçu l'assurance que la correction du bug va arriver.




merci sydney


----------



## OSXFA (19 Août 2005)

Non, non, je ne dois pas renvoyer la boîte avec le DVD de TIGER. Je dois simplement envoyer la facture d'achat et un RIB par fax !!  C'est tout !!!

Pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguité je me résume (et résume les propos d'APPLE service clientèle EUROPE qui m'ont paru sincères... lors de notre entretien téléphonique de ce jour) :

1./ Le bug sera résolu dans les prochaines semaines, c'est une CERTITUDE. APPLE me la certifié. La date n'est cependant pas encore fixée. La mise à jour sera sans doute une mise à jour firmware. APPLE fera une annonce publique lors de la sortie de ce correctif. Les utilisateurs de PMG5 Mono late 2004 ne sont pas oubliés.

2./ Etant donné que nos machines ne peuvent fonctionner correctement sous TIGER, APPLE comprend la gène occasionnée et consent à un "geste commercial" (c'est le terme employé) en remboursant l'achat de TIGER. Mais à aucun moment ils m'ont demandé de renvoyer la boîte avec le DVD. Je le garde et pourrai donc l'utiliser sans bug dès le correctif distribué. Ce remboursement est juste un geste commercial pour nous dédommager de al gène causé en ce moment par ce bug non rectifié.


----------



## OSXFA (19 Août 2005)

Cela ne sert à rien d'appeler directement CORK pour demander un remboursement de TIGER, car si vous appelez APPLE RELATION CLIENTELE EUROPE directement, ils vont vous demander un numéro de dossier. Sans numéro de dossier ils vous renvoient vers APPLE FRANCE.

Donc, si vous avez reçu votre lettre type (première réponse), faite comme suit : 

1. Réécrivez à APPLE FRANCE en faisant référence à leur première réponse et en les menaçant de contacter UFC Que choisir si APPLE ne donne pas de réponse claire à vos attentes.  Dites leur que vous voulez qu'APPLE fasse un "geste commercial" pour la gêne occasionnée.
Ils transmettront le courrier à CORK.

2. Vous recevrez alors un courrier de APPLE RELATION CLIENTELE avec un numéro de dossier et un numéro à appeler (à vos frais) à CORK.

3. Appelez CORK et ils vous proposeront sans doute le remboursement de l'achat de TIGER en faxant votre facture et un RIB


----------



## slainer68 (19 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je ne dois pas renvoyer la boîte avec le DVD de TIGER. Je dois simplement envoyer la facture d'achat et un RIB par fax !! C'est tout !!!
> 
> Pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguité je me résume (et résume les propos d'APPLE service clientèle EUROPE qui m'ont paru sincères... lors de notre entretien téléphonique de ce jour) :
> 
> ...



Ouais. Et moi j'ai pas acheté Tiger. Je l'ai reçu du programme ADC Etudiant qui m'a couté 100 dollars l'année dernière. Je risque pas de recevoir un quelconque dédommagement... pourtant ça fait depuis avril que je reçois chaque mois des CD/DVD que je peux pas utiliser parce qu'ils fonctionnent sous Tiger et que je me refuse à installer sur ma bécane un OS qui freeze.

Sinon j'aime bien le "on certifie que ça va etre corrigé mais on sait pas quand". parce que bon, ça fait depuis plus de 2 mois qu'on sait qu'ils sont au courant de ce probleme, vu qu'un développeur d'ATI avait une fois posté un message dans un mail a propos de ce probleme. C'est le temps qu'ils mettent à faire quelque chose qui est du foutage de gueule. déjà y a 1 mois quand j'avais contacté un tech niv2 c'était : ça sera résolu dans les prochaines semaines. y a rien qui a changé, toujours le meme message : "ça sera résolu dans les prochaines semaines blah blah".


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

OK ,mais si je renvoi la boite ,pas question de désinstaller ce qui est sur mon disc dur,j'ai toutes mes données dessus...
J'aimerai que Richard dise ce quil en est exactement :dois tu toi aussi renvoyer la boite?
pour l'instant je ne l'ai pas renvoyée,j'attends...


ah Ok Richard j'avais pas vu ton post sorry   

et ben j'ai eu chaud ,je vais rappeler de suite ! 

j ai un numéro de dossier

raz  le bol ,j'ai rapelé ,personne ne répond ,je vé me ruiner en téléphone ...
la j'ai un gros coup de blues ,merde j'en ai marre, je fait pu rien ,j'attends le firmware et puis C tout .  
ou alors je renvoi la boite mais de toue facon ,je vais pas virer tiger de mon disc dur ,ni détruire mes copies de sauvegarde ...
que faire??


----------



## slainer68 (19 Août 2005)

ne te ruines pas en appelant le numéro indigo à 0,15c de l'applecare, appelle le numéro gratuit de l'applestore et demande a parler au service clientèle. c'est le service clientele qui va te rembourser tiger, pas l'applecare.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> ne te ruines pas en appelant le numéro indigo à 0,15c de l'applecare, appelle le numéro gratuit de l'applestore et demande a parler au service clientèle. c'est le service clientele qui va te rembourser tiger, pas l'applecare.




ben oui ta raison ,des lundi je rappel le 0800 de l'apple store ,et j'exige le remboursement ,ou alors un geste commercial pour la gene occasionnée depuis le passage a Tiger,et je garde ma boite...
merci du conseil ,je le savait en plus ,mais je suis telement remonté,que je n'y pensai plus...ca me débecte quand meme ,ils se font un fric fou sur notre dos...quelle saloperie quand meme ...ils pourraient avoir la courtoisie de recenser tous les possesseurs de Power Mac 1,8 ,il ne doit pas y en avoir autant que de possesseur d'ipod,non?Ce serait faisable ,de nous appeler ,de nous proposer des solutions ,un petit geste ,du genre un bon de réduction pour un achat apple store,ou un truc du genre...mais merde ,C toujours nous qui nous somme bougé le cul,a nos frais,ca me débecte...
Le Mac C peut etre mieux que le PC ,mais niveau commercial ,ca vaut pas mieux que Krosoft ou autre...


----------



## magicmerlin (19 Août 2005)

merci pour tes précisions Richard


----------



## Edunn (20 Août 2005)

Le calvaire est bientôt fini magicmerlin   , ouf! Comme quoi fallait pas chercher la solution bien loin!

@+

Matt


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Août 2005)

Edunn a dit:
			
		

> Le calvaire est bientôt fini magicmerlin   , ouf! Comme quoi fallait pas chercher la solution bien loin!
> 
> @+
> 
> Matt




tout s'arrange pour qui sait attendre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2005)

Edunn a dit:
			
		

> Le calvaire est bientôt fini magicmerlin   , ouf! Comme quoi fallait pas chercher la solution bien loin!
> 
> @+
> 
> Matt




quelle solution???


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quelle solution???




je crois qu'edunn veut parler de la réponse de richard ,
comme quoi apple lui a certifié que le problème serait résolu dans quelques semaines   
je n'ai pas trouvé de solution miracle  pour ma part sinon tu penses bien que ......


----------



## Edunn (20 Août 2005)

Je parlais de ton "échange" mono par un bi!


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Août 2005)

Edunn a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ton "échange" mono par un bi!




oui la perspective me plait assez ,mais on est au mois d'août pas decembre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2005)

Edunn a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ton "échange" mono par un bi!




elle est bien bonne celle la ...
je commence a comprendre pourquoi certains se taisent ici...
tu parles d'une solidarité...


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle est bien bonne celle la ...
> je commence a comprendre pourquoi certains se taisent ici...
> tu parles d'une solidarité...




non , non que l'on soit bien d'accord on ne m'a pas proposé de bi pro ,
il a été dit que des propriétaires allemands de powermac g5 s'était vu proposé des bi pro ,
tant mieux pour eux , moi ce n'est pas mon cas


----------



## Moumoune (20 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle est bien bonne celle la ...
> je commence a comprendre pourquoi certains se taisent ici...
> tu parles d'une solidarité...



Syd, relis mon message un peu plus haut... Tu commencerais toi aussi à avoir des doutes sur la solidarité de la communauté Mac ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> non , non que l'on soit bien d'accord on ne m'a pas proposé de bi pro ,
> il a été dit que des propriétaires allemands de powermac g5 s'était vu proposé des bi pro ,
> tant mieux pour eux , moi ce n'est pas mon cas



et pourquoi ,l'autre est venu dire que tout s'arrange pour toi?
enfin ,si ca t'arrange,tant mieux pour toi ,on le serait tout autant...


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Août 2005)

ça s'arrangera en même temps que toi , richard, slainer et tous les autres quand le bug sera réparé.
c'est juste le message de richard qui me fait espèrer que celà sera résolu bientôt   
voilà tout simplement .


----------



## Edunn (20 Août 2005)

C'était juste un clin d'oeil. (Alarm call)


----------



## slainer68 (20 Août 2005)

bon moi j'ai récemment encore pu parler avec un technicien lev2 qui n'en sait toujours pas plus.


----------



## OSXFA (20 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> bon moi j'ai récemment encore pu parler avec un technicien lev2 qui n'en sait toujours pas plus.



C'est tout de même curieux je trouve.....  CORK me confirme que le firmware est en préparation et sera disponible d'ici quelques semaines... 
J'ai tout de même du mal à croire qu'APPLE ait sciemment demandé à son service clientèle Europe de mentir......

Ton technicien lev2 est à Cork ?


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Août 2005)

Bonsoir , 
bon j'ai un autre souci avec tiger, je ne veux pas vous alarmer mais bon  je ne sais pas si ça le fait chez vous mais je vous explique la situation .
j'ai un disque dur de 80 gigas sur lequel tiger 10.4.2 est installé .
un autre toujours dans le powermac g5 en 10.3.9 (un autre que j'ai rajouté en prenant soin de ne mettre que panther 10.3.9 suite aux problèmes du mono late 2004)
mon disque de démarrage est donc le second avec panther .
depuis un certain temps , bien sur je n'avais laissé que le disque avec panther , en déconectant mon disque dur de 80 gigas avec tiger (je le garde il y a toutes mes photos mais je ne le connecte pas.)
ce soir je me suis dis je vais le rebrancher(je pourrais faire des sauvegardes il n'est pas plein.)
nous sommes samedi je reçois des amis bla bla etc , le repas les amis partent , je reviens à mon ordi et tenez vous bien , mais vraiment !l'écran ne réponds plus!!!! je suis en 10.3.9 et le g5 freeze !!!!!!!! parce que j'ai connecté le disque de 80 gigas en 10.4.2 :mouais: 
le problème me semble vraiment grave !!!
cette machine est un calvaire dès que l'on dépasse panther .....
c'est vraiment un cauchemar même en disque d'appoint ça freeze !


----------



## freezebe (22 Août 2005)

Bonjour



Si je peux vous faire part de mon expérience&#8230;

J&#8217;ai un problème de freeze depuis l&#8217;achat de mon Power Mac G5 1,8G en fevrier 2005.
Dés le départ, j'ai eu des problèmes en sortie de veille prolongée, il freezait; et j'étais obligé de le couper en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage. 
Retour au SAV au bout d'un mois, qui a constaté le problème et changé la carte mère. 
Malgré la nouvelle carte mère c'est toujours la même chose.
Lorsque je décoche toute les options d'économie d'énergie, il ne freeze plus que tous les 2/3 jours.
Je ne sait pas si c&#8217;est un révision b, mais la Carte video est une GeForce FX 5200
Il freeze quelquefois lors de séquences quicktime, mais ce n'est pas systématique.
l freeze avec n&#8217;importe quelle appli de façon aléatoire après quelques heures de veille.
J'ai essayé 4 fois le test proposé avec iTunes, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le faire freezer. Sur cette machine, j'ai aussi eu le problème du CD qui ne s'éjecte pas, mais cela reste rare.
*Est-ce le même problème que le bug openGL ?*
Le technicien Apple que j&#8217;ai recontacté il y a quelques jours me dit qu&#8217;il faut refaire le formatage du disque&#8230;ou leur renvoyer la machine, ils ne peuvent pas changer la machine avant 3 retours SAV.
C&#8217;est pourquoi j&#8217;ai atterri sur l&#8217;enfilade&#8230;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

voila ,j'ai donc obtenu le remboursement ,sans renvoi de la boite...
ce qui est tout a fait normal ,d'apres la personne que j'ai eu aujourd'hui ,j'ai argué du fait que si je renvoi Tiger je ne l'aurai plus le jour ou le bug sera corrigé, ce qui n'a rien d'un geste commercial...
Et je trouve que c'est tout a fait normal de se voir rembourser Tiger pour la gene occasionné,tant que le bug n'est pas corrigé.
Merci Richard d'avoir initié cette demande de geste commercial.


----------



## OSXFA (22 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila ,j'ai donc obtenu le remboursement ,sans renvoi de la boite...
> ce qui est tout a fait normal ,d'apres la personne que j'ai eu aujourd'hui ,j'ai argué du fait que si je renvoi Tiger je ne l'aurai plus le jour ou le bug sera corrigé, ce qui n'a rien d'un geste commercial...
> Et je trouve que c'est tout a fait normal de se voir rembourser Tiger pour la gene occasionné,tant que le bug n'est pas corrigé.
> Merci Richard d'avoir initié cette demande de geste commercial.



Super !
Moi je n'ai pas encore envoyé le fax.... Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur cette foutue facture !  J'ai bien la boîte avec ses preuves d'achat, mais j'ai bien peur que la facture soit passé à la corbeille avec l'emballage....          

Je vais sinon tout de même envoyer le fax en précisant que j'avais acheté TIGER juste avant sa sortie officielle le 24 avril sur APPLESTORE...  Ils doivent bien avoir ne trace de mon paiement de leur côté tout de même....

Sinon, tant pis pour moi...  Et tant mieux pour les autres !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> Moi je n'ai pas encore envoyé le fax.... Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur cette foutue facture !  J'ai bien la boîte avec ses preuves d'achat, mais j'ai bien peur que la facture soit passé à la corbeille avec l'emballage....
> 
> Je vais sinon tout de même envoyer le fax en précisant que j'avais acheté TIGER juste avant sa sortie officielle le 24 avril sur APPLESTORE...  Ils doivent bien avoir ne trace de mon paiement de leur côté tout de même....
> ...




Richard ,moi je n'ai pas de facture ,mais G tous les email.J'ai préparé l'enveloppe avec la copie de l'email de confirmation de commande,la dame m'a dit que C bon ,Ca plus un RIB...
je poste la lettre demain,parce que pour le fax ,il faut un modem ,non ?
hors j'ai commandé mon Power mac sans modem !!


oui bien sur ,ils ont les factures ,ne tinquiete pas ,mais sinon ,envoi l'email que tu as recu juste apres la commande de tiger ,le montant y figure,c'est ce qui compte pour etre remboursé...

sinon ,j'ai du mal a croire que les allemands se soient vu échanger leur machine ,vu que cela n'est possible que si celle ci effectue 3 AR au SAV...


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> Moi je n'ai pas encore envoyé le fax.... Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur cette foutue facture ! J'ai bien la boîte avec ses preuves d'achat, mais j'ai bien peur que la facture soit passé à la corbeille avec l'emballage....
> 
> Je vais sinon tout de même envoyer le fax en précisant que j'avais acheté TIGER juste avant sa sortie officielle le 24 avril sur APPLESTORE... Ils doivent bien avoir ne trace de mon paiement de leur côté tout de même....
> ...


Il n'est pas possible de retrouver ta facture directement sur le site web d'apple dans ton compte ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas possible de retrouver ta facture directement sur le site web d'apple dans ton compte ?



surement ,masi si ta gardé les emails,c'est pareil !
j'ai la mani de garder les emails de tout ce que je commande sur le web


----------



## OSXFA (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas possible de retrouver ta facture directement sur le site web d'apple dans ton compte ?




J'ai été voir, dans "Etat des commandes", mais il faut taper le numéro de commande pour la visualiser...  Or l'embêtant c'est que je n'ai plus la facture et donc plus non plus le numéro de commande (c'est un peu con leur système)......

Mais bon, eux ils doivent bien pouvoir voir cela sur leurs comptes clients, en ayant mon nom, adresse et email, ils vont bien voir ce que j'ai acheté !!!   Je vais essayé de m'arranger comme cela.......Ou encore fouiller dans mon bureau pour trouver trace de quelque chose.....


----------



## OSXFA (22 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> surement ,masi si ta gardé les emails,c'est pareil !
> j'ai la mani de garder les emails de tout ce que je commande sur le web




Non, ça  je ne garde pas mes emails...  Erreur  !!  Faut dire que j'en ai tes tas, alors tout garder...  Mais bon, je vais tenter le coup comme cela ! S'ils sont corrects, ils retrouveront forcément trace de cet achat (heureusement que je l'ai acheté sur APPLE STORE !!!!)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça  je ne garde pas mes emails...  Erreur  !!  Faut dire que j'en ai tes tas, alors tout garder...  Mais bon, je vais tenter le coup comme cela ! S'ils sont corrects, ils retrouveront forcément trace de cet achat (heureusement que je l'ai acheté sur APPLE STORE !!!!)




oui oui ,la semaine derniere ,ils m'ont dit que eux ont les traces de l'achat ,par contre ,pour ceux quui l'ont acheté ailleurs j'ai peur que cela ne soit pas "remboursable".
pour ma part ,je n'ai pas eu trop le choix ,je bénéficie du tarif education...

ben quand j'aurai le remboursement de tiger,je vais peut etre m'acheter une isight,apple ne sera pas perdant,je leur rachete un truc ...
J'avais prévu de me l'acheter de toute façon...
heureusement que l'isight n'utilise  pas le mode plein écran...  
Par contre ,j'ai voulu lancer le nanosaur 2 et paf ,freeze   
vivement cette foutue mise a jour ,ca commence à etre usant tout de meme...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

tiens ,une chose curieuse que je viens de remarquer à l'instant ,MATADOR,qui est ,et restera l'auteur de ce post qui nous (pré)occupe tous ,est curieusement muet depuis le 21/05/2005, 20h54 ...
???
Mais ou est il?
A t'il fait un Switch inverse,peut être préfère il les virus à notre bug?  
A t il obtenu un bi 2,7 en échange ?  
Est il un petit génie de l'informatique ,ayant résolu le bug ,et ayant revendu la solution fort chère à Apple ? :hein: 
Ou alors ,on sent tous le soufre??     

Dans tous les cas ,n'importe qui raserait les murs à sa place !  

Allez ,un peu d'humour dans un post qui en est dépourvu çà fait pas de mal...


----------



## OSXFA (22 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tiens ,une chose curieuse que je viens de remarquer à l'instant ,MATADOR,qui est ,et restera l'auteur de ce post qui nous (pré)occupe tous ,est curieusement muet depuis le 21/05/2005, 20h54 ...
> ???
> Mais ou est il?
> A t'il fait un Switch inverse,peut être préfère il les virus à notre bug?
> ...




Non, en fait Matador c'est moi !!  
       

J'ai juste changé de pseudo entre temps....

Désolé pour cette énigme involontaire !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Non, en fait Matador c'est moi !!
> 
> 
> J'ai juste changé de pseudo entre temps....
> ...




ahhhhhhhhhhhhh   
ah ben j'aurai pas deviné ! 

quoique si a posteriori ,en relisant les messages,on retrouve le meme ton ferme et déterminé face a ce P@é@&é de bug !


----------



## OSXFA (22 Août 2005)

Ça y est ! Je viens de faxer mon courrier avec mon RIB à APPLE RELATIONS CLIENTELE à CORK (à une certaine Béatrice) en expliquant que je n'ai plus la facture, mais en précisant mon ID APPLE STORE.  Ils trouveront bien trace de mes achats (et ils verront en plus que je suis un bon client   ) et donc trouveront sûrement (avec un peu de bonne volonté) trace de cet achat de TIGER !!!

Allez je croise les doigts pour avoir mon remboursement de TIGER.....


----------



## magicmerlin (22 Août 2005)

freezebe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...







bonsoir ,
pour vérifier si c'est un révision B ,
menu pomme 
à propos de ce mac 
plus d'infos 
clique sur matériel 
et regarde la vitesse du bus ,si c'est 600 mhz (c'est un mono late 2004 révision B )
si la vitesse est de 900 mhz , c'est le premier mais d'après ce que tu  dis ......
je crois que l'on est en présence d'un révision B ......


----------



## freezebe (22 Août 2005)

Bingo !
Vitesse du bus :	600 MHz

Ce qui me met encore plus la rage c'est que j'ai conseillé cette machine à un pote qui switchait.
Je viens d'apprendre qu'il avait les mêmes problèmes et qu'il s'était racheté autre chose.
Merci Apple.


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Août 2005)

freezebe a dit:
			
		

> Bingo !
> Vitesse du bus :	600 MHz
> 
> Ce qui me met encore plus la rage c'est que j'ai conseillé cette machine à un pote qui switchait.
> ...




il est resté sur mac?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> il est resté sur mac?




notre G5 n'aura pas a rougir face aux  futurs mactel :en ce qui concerne le bus ceux ci seront dans ces eaux la...


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> notre G5 n'aura pas a rougir face aux  futurs mactel :en ce qui concerne le bus ceux ci seront dans ces eaux la...




moi je suis très content de mon powermac et souhaite le garder , et je souhaite que ce bug soit résolu et vite !  
pour les mactel j'attendrai un petit peu .......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis très content de mon powermac et souhaite le garder , et je souhaite que ce bug soit résolu et vite !
> pour les mactel j'attendrai un petit peu .......




il serai interessant d'avoir en plus du G5 ,un mactel mini...


----------



## Moumoune (23 Août 2005)

Surtout que je vois mal comment les MacTels vont faire mieux que les G5 dual cores...


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Août 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je vois mal comment les MacTels vont faire mieux que les G5 dual cores...




ne nous précipitons pas .........


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je vois mal comment les MacTels vont faire mieux que les G5 dual cores...




les mac tel ne feront pas mieux que les G5 ,l'an prochain ,car on trouvera d'abbord des intel dans les macmini et les portables,car ya urgence a remplacer les G4 ...
et logiquement ,les power mac ,qui resteront en G5 jusque 2007 ,devront etre au dessus des macs grand publics,donc :Mactel 2006 < PowerMac 2006


----------



## OSXFA (23 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les mac tel ne feront pas mieux que les G5 ,l'an prochain ,car on trouvera d'abbord des intel dans les macmini et les portables,car ya urgence a remplacer les G4 ...
> et logiquement ,les power mac ,qui resteront en G5 jusque 2007 ,devront etre au dessus des macs grand publics,donc :Mactel 2006 < PowerMac 2006




Oui, pour avoir un Powermac sousIntel qui a fait ses preuves, le mieux est d'attendre sagement 2008 !  Pour ma part, pas question de me précipiter d'emblée sur les premiers PowerMactel prévus en 2007....  Laissons les un peu mûrir !  Je n'ai pas envie d'essuyer les plâtres...  Le bug de nos PM G5 me suffit déjà !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pour avoir un Powermac sousIntel qui a fait ses preuves, le mieux est d'attendre sagement 2008 !  Pour ma part, pas question de me précipiter d'emblée sur les premiers PowerMactel prévus en 2007....  Laissons les un peu mûrir !  Je n'ai pas envie d'essuyer les plâtres...  Le bug de nos PM G5 me suffit déjà !!



oui, il sera alors temps ,en 2008 ,de remplacer notre G5 qui aura 4 ans...
mais ,pour ma part ,je sais pas s'il faudra le garder (comme le dernier processeur PPC ) ou le revendre,a prix d'or comme objet de collection...si plus de bug bien sur!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2005)

je vois que notre ami THORNE d'outre Rhin se fait discret ces temps ci. meme s'il suit avec assiduité nos propos..
ne serait il pas l'heureux possesseur d'un bi 2?


----------



## Moumoune (23 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je vois que notre ami THORNE d'outre Rhin se fait discret ces temps ci. meme s'il suit avec assiduité nos propos..
> ne serait il pas l'heureux possesseur d'un bi 2?


 
Attention, ne nous y trompons pas, je suis ravi pour tous ceux qui auront réussi à obtenir un bi 2Ghz en solution de ce bug. 
C'est la conduite d'Apple qui est inacceptable en entretenant un sentiment d'injustice qui rend quand même très amer. Pourquoi proposer des solutions différentes à un même problème? Ce comportement ne peut pas être celui d'une société respectable. 
Aussi, je ne fais plus du tout confiance à Apple. Je ne crois toujours pas au développement d'un nouveau firmware pour notre machine. Quand elle sait se donner les moyens, Apple est très réactive. J'en veux pour exemple la dernière mise à jour de sécurité. Buggée à J0 (ce qui soit dit en passant montre la négligence croissante d'Apple) et corrigée à J+1; soit moins de 24 heures... Notre bug court depuis le 29 Avril, soit près de 4 mois.


----------



## Thorne^ (23 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je vois que notre ami THORNE d'outre Rhin se fait discret ces temps ci. meme s'il suit avec assiduité nos propos..
> ne serait il pas l'heureux possesseur d'un bi 2?



Je suppose, j'aurai lui dans les 7 jours suivants, ou déjà cette semaine vendredi.  
S'ils ne mentaient pas à moi.

Je pense la chance dans ma rue pour voir des ours polaires chantants sur les masses de glaces flottantes, est plus grand qu'un Bugfix.


----------



## slainer68 (23 Août 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Je pense la chance dans ma rue pour voir des ours polaires chantants sur les masses de glaces flottantes, est plus grand qu'un Bugfix.



LOL, I love how the automatic translator translated this expression. In France we say : "Quand les poules auront des dents" (when chicken have teeth), which is the same as "When pigs fly" (in English).


(désolé pour ce message inutile... rien a dire tant que ce bug n'est pas corrigé).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> LOL, I love how the automatic translator translated this expression. In France we say : "Quand les poules auront des dents" (when chicken have teeth), which is the same as "When pigs fly" (in English).
> 
> 
> (désolé pour ce message inutile... rien a dire tant que ce bug n'est pas corrigé).





pas mieux 
sauf ,G posté ma lettre pour le remb de Tiger


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Août 2005)

ah oui thorne , si tu as quelque chose fais nous signe !
même pour les ours !


----------



## slainer68 (26 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> ah oui thorne , si tu as quelque chose fais nous signe !
> même pour les ours !



plus les jours passent polus j'ai l'impression qu'ils nous prennent vraiment pour des cons chez apple...


----------



## magicmerlin (26 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> plus les jours passent polus j'ai l'impression qu'ils nous prennent vraiment pour des cons chez apple...




hé slainer je suis dans la même galère .......
moi aussi je voudrais que ça marche !
dieu veut mais apple non ...........


----------



## magicmerlin (26 Août 2005)

tiens le coup on va gagner !!!!


----------



## zenzen (27 Août 2005)

Je rentre de vacances et toujours pas de solutions pour mon mac adoré...
Bon eh bien j'ai tout une série de phrase pour ce genre d'occasion...

Après la pluie, le beau temps...
La patience est une vertue (et la on est fort).....

Toute manière j'ai appris à vivre avec ce bug, je ne joue plus, je ne fais plus de diaporama, et j'essaye de ne plus aller voir de vidéos sur le net...
Ca a totalement modifier la facon dont j'utilise mon ordi......


Après la pluie, le beau temps...


----------



## magicmerlin (27 Août 2005)

allez steve un bi pro pour tous le monde , et on en parle plus


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> allez steve un bi pro pour tous le monde , et on en parle plus




comme toi par exemple... :mouais:


----------



## magicmerlin (27 Août 2005)

sydney , j'ai du mal à te suivre ......


----------



## magicmerlin (27 Août 2005)

j'ai n'ai pas eu de bi pro de la part d'apple (et d'une , le père noël c'est en décembre )et je ne me suis même pas fait remboursé tiger ! alors j'ai un peu de mal à te suivre ....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai n'ai pas eu de bi pro de la part d'apple (et d'une , le père noël c'est en décembre )et je ne me suis même pas fait remboursé tiger ! alors j'ai un peu de mal à te suivre ....



ta conversation sur ce fil avec je sais plus qui il y a qq jour ,et les smileys utilisés à cette occasion laissent tout de même planer un doute,du moins pour moi...


----------



## OSXFA (28 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ta conversation sur ce fil avec je sais plus qui il y a qq jour ,et les smileys utilisés à cette occasion laissent tout de même planer un doute,du moins pour moi...




Sydney, je ne pense pas que MagicMerlin ait reçu un bipro 2x....  Je ne vois pas pourquoi APPLE aurait fait une exception juste pour lui !!!  Cela me paraît peu probable !!!!!
Et même si c'était le cas, tant mieux pour lui ! Ce n'est pas lui qui est responsable du bug tout de même.....

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille polémiquer sur ce point. L'important est de suivre l'évolution des choses ensemble, sans esprit de jalousie ou de querelle futile....

APPLE m'a certifié qu'un correctif sera proposé dans les prochaines semaines. Bon, certains n'y croient pas, mais moi j'y crois, car la personne que j'ai eu au bout du fil à CORK m'a paru sincère. Donc pour le moment attendons.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Sydney, je ne pense pas que MagicMerlin ait reçu un bipro 2x....  Je ne vois pas pourquoi APPLE aurait fait une exception juste pour lui !!!  Cela me paraît peu probable !!!!!
> Et même si c'était le cas, tant mieux pour lui ! Ce n'est pas lui qui est responsable du bug tout de même.....
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'il faille polémiquer sur ce point. L'important est de suivre l'évolution des choses ensemble, sans esprit de jalousie ou de querelle futile....
> ...



oui tu as raison,la sagesse a parlé


----------



## magicmerlin (28 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Sydney, je ne pense pas que MagicMerlin ait reçu un bipro 2x....  Je ne vois pas pourquoi APPLE aurait fait une exception juste pour lui !!!
> 
> absolument
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperCed (31 Août 2005)

Vous en êtes ou?
Qui s'est fait remboursé?
Qui a déposé un dossier au tribunal d'instance?
Qui a contacté UFC-Que Choisir?
Qui a obtenu un échange contre un autre modèle?
Qui a envoyé un recommandé?

Il est temps que vous régliez tous cette affaire au plus vite au tribunal ou dans une association de consomateurs.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Vous en êtes ou?
> Qui s'est fait remboursé?
> Qui a déposé un dossier au tribunal d'instance?
> Qui a contacté UFC-Que Choisir?
> ...





pour ma part ,si tu te souviens ,voir plus haut,j'ai obtenu qu'on me rembourse Tiger ,j'ai envoyé la lettre avec le RIB et j'attends...
voila.
j'attends aussi comme tt le monde la MAJ firmware


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Août 2005)

moi je pense râler très fort cette semaine ,
j'en ai vraiment marre   
en plus ma copine a déjà contacté que choisir pour des cas moins grave (pour ses réclamations à elle , rien à voir avec apple )
je pense qu'elle va m'aider dans ma démarche , elle est assez compétente pour ce genre de chose , et tenace !
de plus , j'ai de plus en plus de mal à le réveiller le g5   
après manger , j'ai voulu regarder mes mails et bien j'ai eu droit à une belle roue pendant quatres plombes ....     
mais d'après ce que je vois superced tu as eu pas mal d'ennui avec ton g5?
je pense que cet ordi à été fait à la va vite , mis à part le bug , j'ai d'autres petits soucis (avion de chasse (ventillo))
donc je contacte apple cette semaine , et moi les promesses je m'en tape , je veux du concret !
allez je vais faire un petit tour de vélo ça va me détendre .......


----------



## OSXFA (31 Août 2005)

Une build 8F20 de la future MAJ 10.4.3 a été proposée aux développeurs. Même si cela ne concerne pas notre bug, voici tout de même la liste des bugs corrigés par cette build !!  


On peut comprendre que les ingénieurs de Cupertino soient débordés !!!      
Qui a dit que TIGER n'était pas buggé ???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


_New in this seed:
- Fixed issue where deletion of stacked raid set may not work correctly
- Fixed issue where characters in a PDF file may not print correctly
- Fixed issue with AFP and Samba file sharing
- Fixed problem with .Mac Notification and proxies
- Fixed issue with selecting an AirPort Network and certain G4 iMacs
- Fixed issue where Address Book may crash in certain situations
- Fixed issue with MirrorAgent crashing when automatic iDisk syncing is
turned on
- Fixed issue with AFP and AD mapped groups
- Fixes and improvements to AppKit
- Fixed problem with OT tables and AAT tables
- Fixed issue with Automator and Workflow documents saved as a plug-in
- Fixed Automator 'Show Action When Run' and clipped windows issue
- Improvements to Automator Framework
- Fixed Automator issue where missing actions may cause a problem
- Fixed issue with 'New QuickTime Slideshow' Automator action
- Fixed issue where a modem may identify itself as a mobile phone
- Fixed issue where certain wireless mouses may not disconnect properly
- Fixed issue with 'Find Finder' Automator action
- Fixed problem with saved settings and previously created workflows
- Fixed issue where user may not be able to boot into OF if using a
Bluetooth keyboard and mouse
- Fixed issue with Bluetooth and Passkey Options
- Fixed issue with Calculator.app multiplying very large numbers
- Fixed issue with SIPS and ColorSync
- Fixed issue with Calculator and operand
- Fixes and improvements to ColorSync Scripting
- Fixed problem where .Mac Syncing may fail behind firewall
- Fixed issue where Expose may appear choppy in certain situations
- Fixes and improvements to CoreImage
- Fixes and improvements to CoreGraphics
- Fixed issue with Dashboard widgets that include plug-ins
- Addressed issue with DVD-R DL support
- Fixed issue with incremental searches and Spotlight
- Fixed issue with Dictionary.app
- Fixed issue with 'New Burn Folder'
- Fixed issue where icons may not show up correctly in the Dock
- Fixed issue where NFS mounted directory with more than 510 may not
be removed
- Fixed performance issue with Image Capture
- Fixed performance issue when switching from Icon View to Group View
- Fixed issue where iCal may crash in certain situations
- Fixed issue with Flight Tracker widget
- Fixed problem with opening saved searches in Icon view
- Fixed Image Capture issue with generating RAW thumbnails
- Fixed issue with JavaScript and Unicode characters
- Fixed issue with Image IO and memory usage in Finder
- Fixed try/finally issue with WebKit
- Fixed banding issue when dragging animated GIFs in Safari
- Fixed issue with syncing large data set of contacts with pictures
to an iPod
- Fixed issue with Image Capture and corrupted thumbnails
- Fixed problem with iPodsynctool
- Fixed JavaScript parsing issue with US-centric date formats
- Fixed issue with Mail.app and Cyrillic KOI8-R text encoding
- Fixed issue with crypt password and Open Directory Access
- Fixed button overlap issue with iPhoto print window
- Fixed NIS performance issues
- Fixed 802.1X log out issue
- Fixed issue with Mail.app and error messages when checking
inaccessible public mailboxes
- Resolved issue with Mail.app Account Assistant and SMTP servers
- Fixed problem with Mail.app and certain IMAP servers
- Networking kernel panic fix
- mbuf_dup/m_dup fix
- Fixed issue with Mail.app and setting up an Exchange account
- Fixed issue with old Home directories and mobile account
creation
- Improved Safari cookie handling for certain sites
- NFS export improvements
- NIS node fix
- Fix to NIS DS plug-in cache
- Fixed issue with Safari AutoFill and zip code field
- Fixed issue with Sherlock and channels at launch
- Fixed issue with PDF/X and error messages
- Fixes and improvements to Spotlight indexing
- Addressed issue with PPPoE and sleep cycles
- Fixed issue with unplugging USB audio device and Sleep/Restart
- Fixed TypePad blog rendering issue
- Fixed various issues with SMB and mounting
- Fixed issue with SCIM Command Key combinations
- Fixed problem with ITABC IM default characters
- Fixes and improvements to Sync Services
- Fixed issue with Spotlight and searches containing an *
- Fixed issue with XML parsing and relative path names
- Fixed issue with line breaks and whitespace
- Fixed issue with iChat stating a camera is attached when one
wasn't
- Fixes and improvements to WebCore
- Fixed issue with JavaScript and window.open
- Addressed issue with scroll bars not updating in certain situations
- Fixed issue with JavaScript and XMLSerializer
- Fixed space bar issue with Korean keyboards and Mail.app
- Fixed issue with Webkit and composited Carbon windows
- Fixed CSS font sizing issue
- Fixed issue with word selection and tabs
- Fixed issue with 3D sprites rendered in OpenGL
- Fixed issue with X11 windows not coming to the front when
switching
- Fixed issue with slow wheel scrolling and X11.app
- Fixed issue where Hebrew and Arabic text may not display
correctly on long pages of text
- Fixed issue with printing tiled images

From previous seeds:
- Fixed issue where dmnotifyd crashed if you had two accounts with the
same uid
- Improved .Mac syncing performance
- Fixed issue with .Mac pref pane where user may get the following error:
Unable to login to .Mac synchronization server
- Fixed issue where dmnotifyd would contact 'configuration.apple.com'
unnecessarily
- Fixed issue where dmnotifyd can crash after selecting Sync tab in
.Mac System Preferences
- Fixed problem where large .Mac accounts may not show the correct
iDisk size
- Fixed issues with .Mac sync client
- Fixed issue where system may hang when concurrent network requests
are made by dmnotifyd
- Fixed issue with creating sync settings if managed user has Mobility
settings
- Fixed issue with unsynced network folders and mobile accounts
- Fixed issue with Home Sync Preferences
- Fixed issue with desktop picture syncing and Mail
- Build version now updates when upgrading .Mac Sync Client
- Fixed issue where if a dataclass is set to Slow Sync by .Mac Prefs, it may not
return to Fast Sync
- Resolved issue with Address Book and metadata
- Fixed Active Directory issue with Kerberos domain names and DNS names
- Fixed issue with Address Book and subgroups
- Fixed issue with syncing and smart sub groups
- .Mac and Address Book syncing improvements
- Improvements to Address Book searches
- Fixed Hungarian address formatting issue
- Resolved issue where Address Book may lose distribution list after a crash
- Improved importing of Outlook text files
- Fixed issue where searching on a group name may not find smart groups
- Fixed issue with AppleRAID where mirror sets may be added even if
they were too small
- Improvements to AppleRAID striping of mirrors
- Fixed issue with initial MacBuddy AirPort Network setup and certain
G4 iMacs
- Fixed issue with renaming files on Xsan volumes using AFP connection
- Kernel improvements for mounted AFP volumes
- Fixed issue where non-ASCII MacRoman characters are counted as 3 bytes
in filenames on Windows servers
- Fixed issue where copies over AFP may result in unnecessary chown/chmods
- Fixed issue where OT tables may override AAT tables
- Fixed panic issue when USB iPods were connected in certain situations
- Fixed cruft overflow issue with AppleRAID
- Fixed issue with the AppleScript Delay Command
- Improvements to Script Editor
- Speed improvement when requesting System Info
- Improved System Info calls in AppleScript
- Fixed mount point issue with the "mount disk image" action
- Fixed problem with Filter Finder Items when using two name criteria
- Fixed issue with Spotlight action when used in a workflow
- Fixed issue with Automator and Spotlight action Show When Run window
- Fixed issue with the Automator action, Copy Finder Items
- Fixed issue where Automator may not find GIF or PNG file types
- Fixed Automator issue where Rename Finder Items may not rename non-ASCII
characters correctly
- Fixed Automator action issue when downloading files from a web page
- Fixed problem where Automator action Scale Images may not scale to correct
size
- Improvements to Automator Converter
- Improvements to Automator action - New iCal Events
- Improvements to Automator action - Create Archive
- Improvements to Automator action - Build Xcode Project Automator
- Improvements to Automator action - Connect To Server
- Fixed Automator issue where Rename Finder Items did not prepend '0'
- Improvements to Automator action - Import Audio File
_


----------



## OSXFA (31 Août 2005)

...et voilà la suite :


_- Corrected issue with sorting and viewing Automator actions
- Fixed issue where deleted Workflows in Automator would still appear
- Fixed text alignment issue with Bluetooth passkey panel
- Fixed problem with Automator and one step workflows
- Fixed issue where compatible Actions may show as incompatible
- Automator Cocoa Action improvements
- Improved illegal XML characters working with Bluetooth
- Improvements to Bluetooth Setup Assistant
- Improved Bluetooth dongle support
- Fixed issue where Bluetooth device may not show the correct folder name(s)
- Improvements to setting up Bluetooth printers
- User can now toggle Bluetooth modem status in Menu Bar
- Improvements to user feedback when transferring folders via Bluetooth
- External Bluetooth modules now take precedence when connected to a system
- Bluetooth Preference Pane is now searchable
- Improvements when using Bluetooth headsets with iChat
- Bluetooth Incoming File Transfer results window now resizable
- A paired and connected Bluetooth keyboard now works correctly when
booting into Single User mode
- Improvements to Bluetooth serial port Dial-Up Networking service settings
- Fixed Select All issue with Bluetooth file exchange
- Fixed issue with Bluetooth File Exchange if user logged out another user
- Fix to the Calculator Conversation feature
- Bluetooth now stores relative paths
- Memory management improvements to Bluetooth File Exchange
- Improvements to Bluetooth File Exchange
- Various fixes and improvements to the Calculator application
- Fixed Spotlight issue when doing searches for various ISO speeds
- Fixed issue when doing a sRGB Match and then closing the window
- Improvements to the Image Spotlight importer
- Can now read the 99th track on a CD-DA
- Improvements to CFPreferences
- Improved PDF importer performance
- Fixed Profile validation issue in Safari
- Fixed recognition issue with several RAW files
- Various fixes and improvements to ColorSync
- Fixed issue with CFStringFind
- Fixed issue with Korean characters and PDF files
- Fixes to ColorSync Utility
- Fixed PDF .mdimporter issue
- Fixed issue with keyValidation
- Fixed issue where exporting to QTMovie AAC 5.1 layout 48khz 32 kbps
may cause a crash
- CoreGraphics WindowServer fix
- Fixed PDF issue when clipping a mask
- Fixed issue with CGColorTransformConvertImage
- Fixed incremental page hiding issue with certain PDF files
- Fixed XML data store issue
- Fixed issue with Image Sampling Viewer
- Fixed problem in QuickTime that didn't allow video from certain cameras
to play correctly
- Fixed issue with Quartz Filters and 'Don't Manage Spot Colors and
Separations' option
- Fixes and improvements to CoreGraphics
- Fixes and improvements to CoreImage
- CoreText fixes and improvements related to AAT and OT fonts
- Fixes and improvements to Quartz Composer
- USB to Ethernet bridge driver improvements and fixes
- Bonjour fix for Tiger system sharing printer with Windows systems
- PPP fix
- Fixed Copy/Paste buffer length error
- Fixed issue where FTP volumes that were unmounted may still show
as mounted
- CUPS fixes and improvements
- Fixed issue with widget.openURL()
- Fixed mouse-over issue with widgets and text
- Fixed issue where two widgets would open if the user double-clicked when
selecting
- Fixed IORegisterForSystemPower leak with cupsd
- Fixed right-click issue with widgets
- When widget registers a callback issue fixed
- Fixed issue where certain widgets may not stay in a user-defined
position
- Text from Widget Installer dialog can now be copied
- Fixes to widget.system() and buffer size
- Fixes to widget.system() and onreadoutput handler
- Fixed issue with widget.setCloseBoxOffset
- Normal users can now change Time Zone settings
- Widget installer now closes instances of an old version of widget
- Improvements to verifying your boot partition with Disk Utility
- Fixes to the 'hdiutil' command-line utility
- Fixes to 'hdiutil checksum' and 'hdiutil imageinfo -checksum'
- Fixed subsequent launch issue with Dict Svc
- Fixed issue with icon layouts and CD/DVD mastering
- Fixed issue where received faxes were saved as "From Unknown"
- Fixes to dyld and loading libraries
- Text alignment fix to Flight Tracker widget
- DELETERECORDS command now removes records from the pws database
- Fixes and improvements to Font Book
- Fixed issue with AXPress
- Fixed problem where Finder FTP may not list all files in a directory
- Fixed issue with NSCFCalendar components
- Fixes and improvements to HLTB
- Fixed issue with NSStream outputStream
- Fixes and improvements to ImageIO
- Fixes and improvements to Image Capture
- Fixes to IPFW
- Fixed issue where Dashboard client may crash if too many ObjC methods
are called
- Fixes and improvements to Keychain Access
- Fixed issue with acl_to_text()
- Fixed issue where Screensaver authentication may hang in certain
situations
- Fixed issue with resolver
- Fixes and improvements to ocspd
- Fixes and improvements to ACLs
- Fixes for Mail and IMAP related issues
- Fixes to Login Window
- Fixed issue with Mail and AppleScript
- Fixed issue where Directory Services may hang if mail server receives
heavy usage
- Fixed name spacing issue when dragging email addresses within Mail
- Fixes to Mail when connecting via IMAP to an Exchange server
- Fixed issues with Smart Mailboxes
- Fixed issue with Mail message list
- Fixes to Mail and attachment handling
- Fixed issue with Mail and rule syncing
- Fixed issue with Synchronize Cache command
- Fixes to cclengine
- Fixes to KPI interface filter
- Fixes to Navigation Services
- Fixed issue with mountd and unresolvable hostnames
- Fixed issue with rpc.lockd and unresolvable hostnames
- Improvements to NFS performance
- Fixed issue with addAttribute:value:range
- Fixed issue with NSLayoutManager
- Fixed issues with AppleScript dictionary
- Fixed issue where executing text as AppleScript via services may
not work correctly
- Fixed issue with UMTS PCMCIA cards
- Fixed issue where paper format selection is reset to default on
printer change
- Fixed issue with Image Correction and saved JPEG files
- Fixed issue when trying to print a specific page of a multipage
TIFF file
- Home Directory fix for mobile accounts
- Fixed issue with PDF Workflow
- Fix to MSessionCreatePrinterList
- Fixed issue with PSU Unified Browser
- Fixed issue with saving a print preset and ColorSync filters
- Fixed issue with installable options and hot plugging a printer directly to
host
- Fixed issue with AppendDITL and Print Manager
- Fixed issue with  PMTicketGetCFString()
- Fixed issues with the Automator ColorSync profile action
- Fixed issue where "Save as PDFX" would not report an error if Save failed
- Fixed issue with Image Compression filter
- Fixed issue with drawPageBorderWithSize
- Fixed memory leak issue on storage stacks
- Fixed cmd-clicking UI issue with Safari tabs and RSS feeds
- Fixed Safari tab highlight issue
- Fixed issue with Safari and dragging a collection of Bookmarks to
Finder
- Fixed issue with Safari tabs and Bookmarks
- Fixed issue with Safari RSS and Umlauts (ö)
- Fixed issue with RSS feeds and Snapback
- Fixed issue where in certain situations Safari would not check for
RSS feed updates
- Fix to WebKit's CSS DOM implementation (element.style.display = null)
- Fixed error pages for known missing apps
- Fixed problem where Safari may not import bookmarks with .htm file
extension
- Fixed Automator action - Print Keynote Presentation
- TextEdit with .sdef-declared scriptability now works correctly
- Fixed issue with Safari and Summary Service
- Improved speed when searching for applications using Spotlight
- Fixed issue where Spotlight may crash when using multi-word
keywords with other query terms
- Fixed issue where SMB unable to authenticate with
"security = shared" in smb.conf
- Improved situations where Spotlight may not index a certain file
- Fixed issue where a locked Keychain may hang if multiple apps are
requiring it to be unlocked
- Fixed issue with Samba and BRLM API
- Fixes and improvements to SearchKit
- Fixed issue where search menu sometimes displays file name instead
of server names
_


----------



## OSXFA (31 Août 2005)

...et la fin !

_- Slideshow now remembers position of control window
- Fix to SKSummaryCreateWithString
- Spotlight word matching fixes
- Keychain Access fix for smart cards
- Fixed issue with Spotlight and Turkish dot-less small and capital I pairs
- Fixed mds exiting issue before asynchronous flush is complete
- Root file handling fix for Spotlight
- InRange function now works as documented
- Spotlight search from ATOK palette now performs correctly
- Fixed .Mac syncing issue if Hebrew was selected as primary language
- Fixed issue with .Mac that contained syncs with deletes
- Fixed issue with insertion point and the Stickies widget
- Fixed issue with pasted links in the Stickies widget
- Fixed .Mac bookmark syncing error
- Fixed issue with .Mac syncing between Panther and Tiger systems
- Fixes and improvements to Sync Services
- Fixed issue with RSS Screen Saver not updating
- Fixed MLTE text highlighting issue
- Fixed issue with RSS feeds displaying unexpected dialog windows
- Fixed issue with Mail and Show Clipboard
- Fixed issue with the up/down keys and text scrolling
- Fixed issue with Safari launch and RSS feeds
- Fixes and improvements to TSM
- Fixed issue with SCNetworkReachability and notifications
- Fixed issue of pasting a large amount of text into a composed message
- Fixed issue with RichText mdimporter and html files
- Fixed issue with HITextView scrollbar and large coordinates
- iChat proxy server fix
- Fixed issue with Converter widget
- Fixed Tab key issue in Mail
- Fixed issue with blue text and Mail
- Fixed Mail issue where deleting a line may change insertion point
- Fix to Safari document() function
- Fixed Control-T issue with Mail
- Fixed issue with Hebrew text and numbers in Mail
- Fixed window.open() issue with JavaScript
- Fixed scrollIntoView() issue with JavaScript
- Fixed insertRow() issue with JavaScript
- Fixed issue with bezier curves and JavaScript
- Fixed quadraticCurveTo() issue with JavaScript
- Fixed issue with Spotlight metadata for  kMDItemProfileName
- Fixed issue with Mail and Signature Preferences
- Fixed issue where RSS feed names may not update when doing a
manual update
- Fixed issue with  HIScrollView and mouse clicks
- Fixed problem with HITheme Reverse Scrollbars
- Fixed issue with sysclt IFRequirement
- Improved handling of network errors in .mac SDK for Tiger
- .mac proxy authentication fix
- .mac reset data fix
- AFP Server notified when file byte range unlocks made through Samba
fix
- Reading zero bytes in Tiger server fix
- FSSetCatalogInfo and modification time compatibility fix
- Improved copying from afp-based file servers performance
- Naming files via AFP on Windows servers using non-ASCII MacRoman
character fix
- Better handling of Japanese file name when connecting to Windows
Server
- improved handling of corrupted fonts
- CFFTPCreateParsedResourceListing handling of end-of-line characters at
the beginning and end of the buffer passed fix
- CFNetwork now uses correct principal name for SPNEGO/Kerberos
authentication
- NSFetchRequest now returns correct items
- Ownership of folders in Finder fix
- DiscRecordingUI setup sheets no longer throws exception
- PBSetVolumeInfo not correctly sets FInfo file info
- DFSLink not displays correctly in Finder
- Improved ATSServer performance when adding large amount of fonts
- Correct gestalt value now returned for gestaltPowerPCProcessorFeatures
- Applescript command keystroke "i" in GUI Scripting now returns correct
value
- Executing OSA script targeting System Events performance improvements
- Script Menu executing shell scripts fix
- The language menu in the Script Editor's navigation bar now works
- IPSec AES encryption larger than 128 bit fix
- Kernel version now bumped to version 8.3.0
- ActiveDirectory plugin home directory creation fix
- TCP programs now handled better when there is no valid networking
connection
- NKE unload kernel panic fix
- ifconf memory leak fix
- KPI kern_ctl_reg.ctl_recvsize now recognized by ctl_register()
- KPI Socket_Filter listen queue now cleaned up
- NIS can now access group-owned directories that are not their primary
group
- Administrator Permissions now retained when enabling BSD Flat File in
Directory Access
- GetEventMonitorTarget mouse down Carbon events in Cocoa based apps
fix
- NSStatusItem now getting successive mouse events
- shouldBreakLineByWordBeforeCharacterAtIndex: method behavior fix
- Arabic characters display fixes
- NSString sizeWithAttributes and strings that ends with space
compatibility fix
- ResetFontNamesCache() performance enhanced
- SQL: Entity inheritance and store migration usage fix
- Font "Monaco Regular" for Cyrillic text at certain sizes compatibility
fix
- AppKit: Menu items with attributed string titles w/images no longer
throw exceptions
_


----------



## SuperCed (31 Août 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> mais d'après ce que je vois superced tu as eu pas mal d'ennui avec ton g5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moumoune (31 Août 2005)

Des PowerMacs G5 1.8 Late 2004 sont dispo sur le refurb... comme quoi certains ont réussi à obtenir un échange ou un remboursement de la part d'Apple... 
J'aime le monde dans lequel nous vivons : chacun pour sa peau


----------



## OSXFA (31 Août 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Des PowerMacs G5 1.8 Late 2004 sont dispo sur le refurb... comme quoi certains ont réussi à obtenir un échange ou un remboursement de la part d'Apple...
> J'aime le monde dans lequel nous vivons : chacun pour sa peau




Si tel était vraiment le cas, il faudrait surtout incriminer APPLE pour son attitude à "plusieurs vitesses"....  et des réponses "à la tête du client" !!!
Ce qui est encore plus bizarre c'est qu'APPLE propose des MP G5 mono 1.8 late 2004 sur le refurb, sachant que le le bug n'est pas encore résolu !!!
Ou alors s'ils le font, c'est qu'en effet le bug sera bientôt résolu...

Bizarre, bizarre...  La loi du silence pronée par APPLE laisse place à toutes les suputations...


----------



## Moumoune (31 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Si tel était vraiment le cas, il faudrait surtout incriminer APPLE pour son attitude à "plusieurs vitesses".... et des réponses "à la tête du client" !!!
> Ce qui est encore plus bizarre c'est qu'APPLE propose des MP G5 mono 1.8 late 2004 sur le refurb, sachant que le le bug n'est pas encore résolu !!!
> Ou alors s'ils le font, c'est qu'en effet le bug sera bientôt résolu...
> 
> Bizarre, bizarre... La loi du silence pronée par APPLE laisse place à toutes les suputations...


 
Oui, c'est en effet très étrange de proposer une machine buggée mais après tout, Apple n'a pas reconnu officiellement que cette machine posait un problème sous Tiger.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Août 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Si tel était vraiment le cas, il faudrait surtout incriminer APPLE pour son attitude à "plusieurs vitesses"....  et des réponses "à la tête du client" !!!
> Ce qui est encore plus bizarre c'est qu'APPLE propose des MP G5 mono 1.8 late 2004 sur le refurb, sachant que le le bug n'est pas encore résolu !!!
> Ou alors s'ils le font, c'est qu'en effet le bug sera bientôt résolu...
> 
> Bizarre, bizarre...  La loi du silence pronée par APPLE laisse place à toutes les suputations...




en effet ,mais s'ils proposent des monos ,ce n'est pas forcement des gens qui l'ont rendu a cause du bug...
en tout cas ,peut etre C bon signe,s'ils le vendent au refurb C que le bug va etre corrigé...
dit,heureusement qu'il y a le copié collé ,sinon ,pour lister tous ses bugs ,tu aurait du etre en train de taper depuis tot ce matin !


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Août 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> magicmerlin a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Août 2005)

bon je viens d'appeler chez apple , je suis tombé sur un gars gentil , qui n'est pas au courant bien sûr ......................  
et la marmotte .............
donc ça va être direct que choisir sans passer par la case recommandé (manquerai plus que je paye)
y'en a marre maintenant !  ça fait six mois que l'on attends 
je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## slainer68 (31 Août 2005)

non non non. écoutez moi tous. La derniere fois que j'ai eu un technicien AppleCare lev 2 j'ai pu parler avec lui et en gros il n'en savait pas plus. j'ai insisté sur le point qu'on attends tous un fix depuis belle lurette. A la fin j'ai dit : "et qu'est-ce qui va se passer si lors de la sortie de la 10.4.3 il n'y a toujours pas de correction de ce problème". et là il semblait géné et a dit : "vous contacterez le service clientèle applestore et nous derrière nous confirmerons que le problème dure depuis avril et qu'il n'y a toujours pas de solution.".

Donc attendons tous la sortie de la 10.4.3 même si à priori c'est une MAJ du firmware qui devrait résoudre le probleme. La sortie de la 10.4.3 est en gros la date ultimatum. Le jour suivant la sortie de cette MAJ si y a toujours pas de bugfix ou de MAJ firmware, je contacterai immédiatement le service clientèle AppleStore. Et là je ferai bien comprendre que ma machine est sous garantie, quelle ne fonctionne pas sous Tiger et que cela fait depuis avril que ça dure.

Je déclare la sortie de la 10.4.3 comme date butoir ! J'espère que vous me suivrez.


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Août 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> non non non. écoutez moi tous. La derniere fois que j'ai eu un technicien AppleCare lev 2 j'ai pu parler avec lui et en gros il n'en savait pas plus. j'ai insisté sur le point qu'on attends tous un fix depuis belle lurette. A la fin j'ai dit : "et qu'est-ce qui va se passer si lors de la sortie de la 10.4.3 il n'y a toujours pas de correction de ce problème". et là il semblait géné et a dit : "vous contacterez le service clientèle applestore et nous derrière nous confirmerons que le problème dure depuis avril et qu'il n'y a toujours pas de solution.".
> 
> Donc attendons tous la sortie de la 10.4.3 même si à priori c'est une MAJ du firmware qui devrait résoudre le probleme. La sortie de la 10.4.3 est en gros la date ultimatum. Le jour suivant la sortie de cette MAJ si y a toujours pas de bugfix ou de MAJ firmware, je contacterai immédiatement le service clientèle AppleStore. Et là je ferai bien comprendre que ma machine est sous garantie, quelle ne fonctionne pas sous Tiger et que cela fait depuis avril que ça dure.
> 
> Je déclare la sortie de la 10.4.3 comme date butoir ! J'espère que vous me suivrez.


 

slainer je suis @ 3000 % avec toi et je te suis sans problèmes , mais aujourd'hui j'ai demandé d'entrée que la conversation soit enregistrée(apple ) , j'ai contacté ufc que choisir et je compte bien faire ce que j'ai dit ,il vaut mieux avoir deux cordes à son arc .
je trouve déplorable que l'on nous laissent comme ça , surtout pour moi qui suit passionné (comme vous j'entends bien )et qui a laissé pas mal d'argent (quand on aime , on ne compte pas enfin...)
mon interlocuteur semblait gené aussi , je lui ai dit que je comprenais sa position , et ne le mettait pas en cause ....(ça doit pas être drôle tous les jours )je ne crois pas trop à la 10.4.3 ....
ça aurait du être résolu depuis bien longtemps .
apple rembourse tiger c'est bien même si je trouve ça TRES limite ...... (je t'endors ...on verra ça plus tard, pour une machine de ce prix là , ça fait cher le bug )
si au moins ils avaient la classe de me dire , oui on sait mais pour le moment on ne trouve pas de solutions , alors j'aurais été un peu moins virulent ....
enfin je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution du problème......
@+


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Août 2005)

de notre problème pardon ..


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

Yep pas cool, c'est pas rien quand même votre problème, ça aurait pu concerner bcp plus de mac en plus !
Mais le problème est tjs pas isolé ? Un changement de la carte graphique ou de la CM ne résolve pas le problème ? Votre mac a déjà fait des aller retour chez apple ou pas du tout ?


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yep pas cool, c'est pas rien quand même votre problème, ça aurait pu concerner bcp plus de mac en plus !
> Mais le problème est tjs pas isolé ? Un changement de la carte graphique ou de la CM ne résolve pas le problème ? Votre mac a déjà fait des aller retour chez apple ou pas du tout ?




c'est pas que ce soit un bug génant , mais on voudrait profiter de tiger comme tous le monde ....
et quand on appele apple on tombe sur des gars gentils qu'on a pas envie d'emmerder , il ne nous a rien fait j'ait passé mes nerfs , mais ça fait du bien .
j'éspère qu'il vont nous entendre !
steve une brique l'ordi ! quand même aide nous !


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

Bah quand même... d'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est assez gênant :



> Sous Tiger, visionnage de séquence QuickTime en plein écran : ca plante
> Sous Tiger, visionnage de séquence QuickTime dans Safari : ca plante
> Sous Tiger, diaporama sous iPhoto 5 en plein écran : ca plante
> Sous Tiger, effets visuels dans iTunes en plein écran : ca plante



Je comprends pas qu'on vous change pas bêtement la CG pour une autre...


----------



## zenzen (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah quand même... d'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est assez gênant :
> 
> 
> 
> Je comprends pas qu'on vous change pas bêtement la CG pour une autre...



Bah c'est que c'est pas inérent à la carte graphique... Ca buggue avec n'importe quel carte graphique...


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est que c'est pas inérent à la carte graphique... Ca buggue avec n'importe quel carte graphique...




exactement


----------



## OSXFA (1 Septembre 2005)

La proposition de SLAINER68 me paraît raisonnable. Attendons en effet la sortie de la 10.4.3 pour passer à la vitesse supérieure. La 10.4.3 devrait sortir vers la fin septembre, et fin septembre coincide à peu près avec les "quelques semaines" indiquées  lors de mon entretien téléphonique avec le service clientèle Europe à CORK pour la sortie d'une mise à jour firmware "promise" et "certifiée" !

Vu le nombre impressionnant de bugs corrigés par la 10.4.3, cette version de TIGER pourra être considérée comme une version stable (en considérant que les 10.4.0, 10.4.1 et 10.4.2 sont des betas). 

Dans ce cas, on aura du mal à considérer que cette version "finale" de TIGER ne puisse pas fonctionner sur nos PM G5 et que NOTRE bug ne soit pas résolu !


PS : J'ai reçu ce matin un virement de  129 Euros correspondant au remboursement de TIGER !!  Bien que n'ayant plus la facture, ils ont retrouvé trace sur mon compte APPLESTORE.


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Septembre 2005)

un nommé patsa avec la même rom de démarrage , et le même ordi que le notre  ne connait aucuns soucis avec son g5 , curieux non ???????


  

Richard je me suis permis de mettre l'adresse de ton site afin qu'il identifie bien LES PROBLEMES !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> un nommé patsa avec la même rom de démarrage , et le même ordi que le notre  ne connait aucuns soucis avec son g5 , curieux non ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




étrange...méfiance,peut etre est ce un cheval de troie,infiltrant les forums de la part d'apple pour faire croire que le bug n'est qu'une vue de notre esprit:177 personne victime de la même hallucination...


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> étrange...méfiance,peut etre est ce un cheval de troie,infiltrant les forums de la part d'apple pour faire croire que le bug n'est qu'une vue de notre esprit:177 personne victime de la même hallucination...




ce serait bien la seule personne que je connaisse qui n'ai pas de soucis ........ :mouais:
étrange...........


----------



## Moumoune (2 Septembre 2005)

Surtout que je ne vois pas comment ne pas avoir le bug avec la version 5.2.2f2 de la ROM de démarrage.


----------



## YannisA (2 Septembre 2005)

Bah...il n'a peut-être pas le probleme...car il utilise son mac 5 min par jour ;-)
Non sérieusement..c'est soit qu'il ne regarde jamais en full screen ses quicktime ou qu'il ne surfe jamais sur des sites avec Qt


----------



## maeda (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Pardon si vous avez déjà essayé mais j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 35 pages entièrement :rose: 
Si le problème vient du couple infernal Tiger + carte vidéo, qu'est ce que celà donnerait avec une carte vidéo PC flashé?
Voilà, même si je ne dispose pas du powermac en question je suis de tout coeur avec vous!


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Bah...il n'a peut-être pas le probleme...car il utilise son mac 5 min par jour ;-)
> Non sérieusement..c'est soit qu'il ne regarde jamais en full screen ses quicktime ou qu'il ne surfe jamais sur des sites avec Qt





je pense que l'on ne doit pas être loin de la vérité ......


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je ne vois pas comment ne pas avoir le bug avec la version 5.2.2f2 de la ROM de démarrage.




moi non plus ....... :mouais:


----------



## albespi (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Fraîchement inscrit sur les forums de Macgé pour participer à ce sujet, étant aussi l'heureux détenteur d'un Powermac mono revB qui freeze au bout de 2 heures d'utilisation.

J'aurais deux choses à ajouter :

- Chez moi, le bug ce manifeste aussi par le clavier Apple qui ne répond plus au bout de deux heures d'utilisation (c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que j'arrive à repérer le moment ou je dois redémarrer avant de risquer un freeze). Est-ce que vous avez le même phénomène chez vous ?

- Concernant une action par l'intermédiaire d'UFC, est-ce que les personnes qui les ont déjà contacté se sont renseignées sur le façon de faire intervenir UFC *au nom de tous les utilisateurs concernés (ou au moins ceux qui se manifestent)* et pas seulement en interpellant cet organisme chacun de son côté ?


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Septembre 2005)

albespi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Fraîchement inscrit sur les forums de Macgé pour participer à ce sujet, étant aussi l'heureux détenteur d'un Powermac mono revB qui freeze au bout de 2 heures d'utilisation.
> 
> ...




j'ai effectivement eu des problèmes avec le clavier aussi , il déconne de temps en temps ....
je suis donc revenu vers panther , donc là je ne peux t'en dire plus .
pour ce qui est d'ufc , je dois attendre il y a une permanence mercredi j'en saurai plus .
vinceremos !


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Septembre 2005)

ceci dit 
comme il est dit dans ce forum , envoyer une lettre en recommandé 
avec accusé de réception à apple , c'est bien aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Bah...il n'a peut-être pas le probleme...car il utilise son mac 5 min par jour ;-)
> Non sérieusement..c'est soit qu'il ne regarde jamais en full screen ses quicktime ou qu'il ne surfe jamais sur des sites avec Qt




tout a fait ,pour ma part ,avant avec l'eMac ,je n'utilisais que tres peu les fonctions qui font freezer ,tout simplement parce que iPhoto etait trop lent,et j'ai pris l'habitude de regarder les Divx avec VLC...
et comme je ne joue pas beaucoup...
si je garde mes anciennes habitudes,ce bug ne me gene pas trop finalement...
mais bon ,c'est pas normal...


----------



## OSXFA (2 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> un nommé patsa avec la même rom de démarrage , et le même ordi que le notre  ne connait aucuns soucis avec son g5 , curieux non ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas de problème.  Je pense que PATSA n'a pas encore eu l'occasion de constater le bug, soit parce qu'il n'utilise son Mac que peu dans la journée ou qu'il ne lance pas d'opération en full screen OpenGL... Je ne vois pas d'autre hypothèse....  Je ne vois pas pourquoi son PM G5 serait exempté de bug !!!  Impossible !


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème.  Je pense que PATSA n'a pas encore eu l'occasion de constater le bug, soit parce qu'il n'utilise son Mac que peu dans la journée ou qu'il ne lance pas d'opération en full screen OpenGL... Je ne vois pas d'autre hypothèse....  Je ne vois pas pourquoi son PM G5 serait exempté de bug !!!  Impossible !




je suis d'accord avec toi c'est impossible .............  
et comme il ne semble pas affecté (?)
il ne discute pas trop du problème .....
patsa si tu nous entends n'hésite pas !


----------



## magicmerlin (3 Septembre 2005)

je viens de contacter patsa en mp et je l'ai invité à venir nous parler de son powermac   
@+


----------



## magicmerlin (3 Septembre 2005)

bon et bien patsa travaille aujourd'hui , mais il sera là dimanche avec nous pour faire differents tests,et tenez vous bien il a deux machines !    
si il a deux monos 1,8 qui fonctionnent nickel alors là je vais sur linux!!!!


----------



## zenzen (3 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien patsa travaille aujourd'hui , mais il sera là dimanche avec nous pour faire differents tests,et tenez vous bien il a deux machines !
> si il a deux monos 1,8 qui fonctionnent nickel alors là je vais sur linux!!!!



Ca sert à rien notre Mac marche pas non plus avec Linux.... 
 

Je me trompe pas....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Septembre 2005)

en tout cas avec itunes,on peut supprimer le bug,dans les préf,il suffit de desactiver l'open GL...


----------



## patsa (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir a tous je n'ai pas deux powermac mais un powermac et un powerbook.et je me tiens a votre dispotition pour les tests du PM G5 mono 1,8 ces bizarre que je sois le seul a ne pas avoir de soucis :mouais:


----------



## accordina (3 Septembre 2005)

patsa a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre que je sois le seul a ne pas avoir de soucis :mouais:



A mon avis, tu a des soucis ...


----------



## zenzen (3 Septembre 2005)

patsa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous je n'ai pas deux powermac mais un powermac et un powerbook.et je me tiens a votre dispotition pour les tests du PM G5 mono 1,8 ces bizarre que je sois le seul a ne pas avoir de soucis :mouais:



Salut...
Alors je vais etre le premier à te poser une question...
Quel est l'uptime de ton powermac ????
Arrives-tu à jouer à des jeux vidéos en plein écran sur mac ?
La fonction diaporama fonctionne-t-elle sur ton mac ?


----------



## magicmerlin (3 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à rien notre Mac marche pas non plus avec Linux....
> 
> 
> Je me trompe pas....



j'essaye ubuntu mais ça coince .... :mouais:


----------



## magicmerlin (3 Septembre 2005)

patsa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous je n'ai pas deux powermac mais un powermac et un powerbook.et je me tiens a votre dispotition pour les tests du PM G5 mono 1,8 ces bizarre que je sois le seul a ne pas avoir de soucis :mouais:




merci d'être là patsa !  
je te préviens tu vas avoir des questions demain !!!!!


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Salut...
> Alors je vais etre le premier à te poser une question...
> Quel est l'uptime de ton powermac ????
> Arrives-tu à jouer à des jeux vidéos en plein écran sur mac ?
> La fonction diaporama fonctionne-t-elle sur ton mac ?


Bonjour,excuse moi de mon ignorance ou puis je trouver l'uptime de mon powermac,je n'ai aucun jeux donc je ne peux pas controler avec je vais essayer de m'en faire préter un,pour les diaporama plein écran que se soit iphoto,itune,ou la fonction diaporama en passant par le finder aucun soucis. Hier soir j'ai laisser un diaporama tourner 2hr30 rien du début a la fin aucun problème.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2005)

patsa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,excuse moi de mon ignorance ou puis je trouver l'uptime de mon powermac,je n'ai aucun jeux donc je ne peux pas controler avec je vais essayer de m'en faire préter un,pour les diaporama plein écran que se soit iphoto,itune,ou la fonction diaporama en passant par le finder aucun soucis. Hier soir j'ai laisser un diaporama tourner 2hr30 rien du début a la fin aucun problème.




il voulais dire depuis combien de temps est il allumé?
pour commencer ,es tu sur d'avooir le Power Mac Mono 1,8 avec un bus a 600MHz?(rev b)
parce que si c'est un Rev A,900MHz de bus,tu n'es pas touché par le bug


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

Informations matériel :

  Nom de l?ordinateur :	Power Mac G5
  Modèle d?ordinateur :	PowerMac9,1
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G5  (3.0)
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Vitesse du processeur :	1.8 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	600 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	5.2.2f2

Et pour la CG que j'ai acheter d'ocassion a l'origine une 5200

ATI Radeon 9600 XT :

  Modèle de jeu de puces :	ATY,RV360
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	AGP
  Logement :	AGP
  VRAM (totale) :	128 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x4152
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-A13602-121
  Moniteurs :
Cinema Display :
  Type de moniteur :	LCD
  Résolution :	1680 x 1050
  Profondeur :	Couleurs 32 bits
  Core Image :	Géré
  Moniteur principal :	Oui
  Miroir :	Désactivé
  Connecté :	Oui
  Quartz Extreme :	Géré
  Rotation :	Géré
hier au soir il a tourner 4 hr


----------



## Moumoune (4 Septembre 2005)

Patsa, tu es bien sous 10.4 ? (ou 10.4.1 ou 10.4.2)


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Patsa, tu es bien sous 10.4 ? (ou 10.4.1 ou 10.4.2)


10.4.2


----------



## Moumoune (4 Septembre 2005)

Dans ce cas,y'a un test imparrable pour freezer le système : 

Assure toi que ton PowerMac est allumé depuis au moins deux heures (pas de mise en veille profonde) et clique sur le lien suivant,

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/hdgallery/

TAAAADAAAA..... Ca freeze.


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas,y'a un test imparrable pour freezer le système :
> 
> Assure toi que ton PowerMac est allumé depuis au moins deux heures (pas de mise en veille profonde) et clique sur le lien suivant,
> 
> ...


Je suis désoler non.


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Septembre 2005)

c'est dingue .............. :mouais:


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Septembre 2005)

patsa t'as lancé un film?


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue .............. :mouais:


Salut magicmerlin on a fais des tests avec sydney bristow ce matin il a bien vu que je n'avais aucun problèmes on a la mème config.


----------



## zenzen (4 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye ubuntu mais ça coince .... :mouais:


De meme lol....   

On a vraiment le powermac le plus buggué de l'histoire d'Apple... :love: 

 :hein:


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> patsa t'as lancé un film?


oui film ,diaporama,itune enfin la totale


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> De meme lol....
> 
> On a vraiment le powermac le plus buggué de l'histoire d'Apple... :love:
> 
> :hein:




il va devenir collector !


----------



## DrFatalis (4 Septembre 2005)

Je suis un peu ce fil, bine que ne possédant pas la machine incriminée.
Une idée me vient, saugrenue paeut être, au vu des bugs qui se produisent dans un autres domaine, l'automobile:

avez vous songé à comparer vos N° de série à celui de la machinde de Patsa ? Il se pourrait que le bug, pour une raison à déterminer, n'affecte que les modèles construits entre les dates x et y, du N° de série machin au truc, et pas après.

Quant à savoir pourquoi... se pourrait il qu'il existe un défaut physique (soudure mal faite, intéférences avec d'autres composants ect...) sur les connecteurs des CG ?   Dans ce cas, aucun patch ne pourra résoudre ce problème...

En espérant que la pomme va se bouger le trognon pour ses oficionados...


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Septembre 2005)

sinon je vais essayer "breezy-live "distri linux
c'est achille qui m'a filé le lien sur macbidouille !
on verra ...


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Septembre 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu ce fil, bine que ne possédant pas la machine incriminée.
> Une idée me vient, saugrenue paeut être, au vu des bugs qui se produisent dans un autres domaine, l'automobile:
> 
> avez vous songé à comparer vos N° de série à celui de la machinde de Patsa ? Il se pourrait que le bug, pour une raison à déterminer, n'affecte que les modèles construits entre les dates x et y, du N° de série machin au truc, et pas après.
> ...




ah oui c'est une bonne idée pour les numéros de série ....  
perso j'ai envoyé le mien ici 
http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html
de toute façon je me fais une webcam avec patsa cet après midi on va papoter


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

Re bonjour voila j'ai lancer un post en demandant aux personnes concernées de se manifester je vous tiens au courant des qu'il y a du nouveaux.
 Numéro de série :	CK504H47S8X de ma machine si sa peut aider


----------



## YannisA (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est complement dingue que Pasta n'a pas le BUG....il y a meme des personnes au USA qui sont touchés par ce bug....et je pense qu'il n'épargne personne....Sa machine vient de CORK...comme la plupart de ceux qui sont destinés à l'europe???

Je vais finir par en devenr fou!!! mais je vais attendre encore un peu (10.4.3) et si ce n'est pas réglé, je porterai plainte pour vice de forme...c'est qd meme un bug sérieux....


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> C'est complement dingue que Pasta n'a pas le BUG....il y a meme des personnes au USA qui sont touchés par ce bug....et je pense qu'il n'épargne personne....Sa machine vient de CORK...comme la plupart de ceux qui sont destinés à l'europe???
> 
> Je vais finir par en devenr fou!!! mais je vais attendre encore un peu (10.4.3) et si ce n'est pas réglé, je porterai plainte pour vice de forme...c'est qd meme un bug sérieux....


Bonjour YannisA je suis autant surpris que toi surtout si je suis le seul a ne pas ètre toucher par le bug j'ai acheter la machine sur internet une boutique en ligne au mois de mars c'étais une ocassion récente la machine est arrivée neuve mème pas déballer. je me tiens a ta dispotition pour plus d'info


----------



## zenzen (4 Septembre 2005)

[Mode Déconne]
Bon voila maintenant que ca fait plus de 4 mois que certains d'entre nous cotoient ce bug, je vous propose de lui trouver un joli nom...
Paske : le bug des PM G5 mono 1,8 
C'est long à taper comme nom... 

Voila c'est un message qui ne va pas faire avancer le schmilblick, mais qui permettra d'attendre la maj tant attendu....
[/Mode Déconne]

Sinon est-ce qu'il y en a qui vont à l'AE parmi vous... Moi j'ai envie d'aller jouer mon gros boulay sur le stand d'Apple... Voir ce qu'il pense de *nom du bug*


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Septembre 2005)

peut être un début de piste !  
je suis avec patsa , il a 4x512 mo 
3 barrettes identiques et la quatrième d'une autre marque !(toutes en ddr 400 bien sûr )
il faudrait peut être installer une barrette batarde      
c'est une histoire de dingue


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> peut être un début de piste !
> je suis avec patsa , il a 4x512 mo
> 3 barrettes identiques et la quatrième d'une autre marque !(toutes en ddr 400 bien sûr )
> il faudrait peut être installer une barrette batarde
> c'est une histoire de dingue




oui merlin G aussi fait une icaht visio conf avec patsa ce matin ,il a tourné sa cam reliée au powerbook  vers le PMG5 ,j'ai pu constater que rien ne freeze ...
bon ,il faudrait essayer de faire des investigations plus profondes sur sa machine:elle doit avoir quelque chose en plus ou en moins que les notres,qui fait que ca freeze pas ,maintenant il faut trouver quoi:bonne piste ,l'histoire de la RAM...que tout le monde donne sa config RAM:
la mienne: DDR400 2x256 apple + DDR400 2x512 CORSAIR 
soit 1,5 Go par paire,comme il faut...
bon sinon ,le disc dur,???apres tout pourquoi pas ??

voila le mien 

Maxtor 6Y080M0 :

  Capacité :	76.33 Go
  Modèle :	Maxtor 6Y080M0
  Révision :	YAR51HW0
  Numéro de série :	Y21AG90C
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Protocole :	ata
  Numéro de l?unité :	0
  Type de socket :	ATA série
  Nom de la baie :	"A (upper)"
  Gestionnaires OS9 :	Non
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié
  Volumes :
Macintosh HD :
  Capacité :	76.21 Go
  Disponible :	30.37 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk0s3
  Point de montage :	/


quoi d'autres?pour ma part le proc est en "maximale" dans eco d'energie ,patsa etait en auto...il est passé aussi en maximale...
on verra bien...
essayez de m'aider a investiguer ,pour trouver ce qui différencie sa machine de la notre...aussi bien hardware que software...
au boulot ,on tiens une piste de recherche...


----------



## YannisA (4 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben....je vais directement me vider la boite de PROZAC..:rateau: et me rendre directement à l'hopital.....Beuuuuuhhhhh je veux aussi un PM qui ne freeze pas.....

Pasta...je pense que tu es la personne la plus jalouse des possesseurs (malheureux) de PM 1,8 mono revB....


----------



## YannisA (4 Septembre 2005)

Sidney,

Moi j'ai 2 GB (4*512MB) de mémoire (d'origine apple) et mon disque dur est un 7Y250M0 (Maxtor Maxline PLUS II 250 GB) et j'ai mes preferences CPU en AUTO....
Tous ce qui est dans mon PM est d'origine APPLE et du premier jour (je l'ai commande tout complet et je n'ai encore rien ajouter).

Voila..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Sidney,
> 
> Moi j'ai 2 GB (4*512MB) de mémoire (d'origine apple) et mon disque dur est un 7Y250M0 (Maxtor Maxline PLUS II 250 GB) et j'ai mes preferences CPU en AUTO....
> Tous ce qui est dans mon PM est d'origine APPLE et du premier jour (je l'ai commande tout complet et je n'ai encore rien ajouter).
> ...



ok essayez de comparer les infos de votre disc dur avec ce que j'ia posté ...
si patsa peut donner aussi ses infos ce serait cool...
ca a peut etre rien a voir ,mais il faut tout comparer avec sa machine ,il y a forcement qq chose de différent,il faut trouver ce que C...


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

Bus ATA série :

Maxtor 6Y080M0 :

  Capacité :	76.33 Go
  Modèle :	Maxtor 6Y080M0
  Révision :	YAR51HW0
  Numéro de série :	Y219VYLC
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Protocole :	ata
  Numéro de l?unité :	0
  Type de socket :	ATA série
  Nom de la baie :	"A (upper)"
  Gestionnaires OS9 :	Non
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié
  Volumes :
OSX :
  Capacité :	76.21 Go
  Disponible :	61.86 Go
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk0s3
  Point de montage :	/
Mon DD pour la ram 4* 512 2 vraiment identiques 2 de marque différente reconnu comme identique
DIMM0/J4000 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse :	PC3200U-30330

DIMM1/J4001 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse :	PC3200U-30330

DIMM2/J4100 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse :	PC3200U-30330

DIMM3/J4101 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR SDRAM
  Vitesse :	PC3200U-30330


----------



## OSXFA (4 Septembre 2005)

Je suis également surpris que Patsa a un PM G5 Mono 1.8 late 2004 qui ne freeze pas....  Pour ma part je n'ai aucune explication rationnelle à cette "anomalie", car comme tous les PM G5 Mono late 2004 sous TIGER freezent, c'est bien le seul et unique specimen à ne pas freezer !!  Ce qui en soit constitue une anomalie. 

Je ne met pas en doute la sincérité de Patsa, mais je ne crois pas que cela soit d'une grande utilité de chercher une explication à cette anomalie, vu que 99,99 % des PM G5 mono late 2004 freezent.... 

Par ailleurs, le bug est connu, il s'agit d'un bug OpenGL.....  Donc, je ne vois pas comment 1 machine sortie de la même chaîne de production pourrait éviter un tel bug !!

Y-a forcément une explication, mais en toute honnêteté, je ne la vois pas et elle me paraît illogique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également surpris que Patsa a un PM G5 Mono 1.8 late 2004 qui ne freeze pas....  Pour ma part je n'ai aucune explication rationnelle à cette "anomalie", car comme tous les PM G5 Mono late 2004 sous TIGER freezent, c'est bien le seul et unique specimen à ne pas freezer !!  Ce qui en soit constitue une anomalie.
> 
> Je ne met pas en doute la sincérité de Patsa, mais je ne crois pas que cela soit d'une grande utilité de chercher une explication à cette anomalie, vu que 99,99 % des PM G5 mono late 2004 freezent....
> 
> ...



G une idée: on est en train de perdre de vu que le bug vient de Tiger...
donc:comment Patsa a fait la mise a jour vers Tiger??
parce que moi G fait une clean install et G le bug.
peut etre a t il simplement upgradé depuis panther?
peut etre a t'il installé 10.4.1 ou 10.4 .2 des le départ ,alors que nous nous avons tous installé 10.4 ??
qu'en pensez vous?
patsa ,quand as tu installé tiger, a quelle date exactement?
ta boite contenait elle 10.4 ou 10.4.1 ou 10.4.2??


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

J'ai installer le 10.4 mais alors clean install ou maj je ne me rapelle plus tu a raison de souligner que ces tiger qui fais freezer et non le PM qui déconne.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2005)

patsa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installer le 10.4 mais alors clean install ou maj je ne me rapelle plus tu a raison de souligner que ces tiger qui fais freezer et non le PM qui déconne.



je veuxdire ,es tu parti de panther pour isntaller tiger sans rien effacer,ou a tu tout effacer pour installer tiger ??


----------



## patsa (4 Septembre 2005)

Et justement je ne me rapelle plus je suis certain d'avoir fais une maj pour passer au 10.4.
mais il est aussi possible qu'un mois aprés j'ai fais une clean install je vais essayer de me souvenir.


----------



## YannisA (4 Septembre 2005)

Une chose est sure...patsa est l'exception qui confirme la règle.


----------



## accordina (4 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai fait une mise à jour depuis Panther (10.3.9) et j'ai le bug !!! :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2005)

accordina a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait une mise à jour depuis Panther (10.3.9) et j'ai le bug !!! :rose:




ok merci bc,ca supprime deja cette solution...


mais bon sang ,qu 'est ce qu'elle a donc de différent cette machine de patsa ????
c'est a devenir dingue...


----------



## magicmerlin (6 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ok merci bc,ca supprime deja cette solution...
> 
> 
> mais bon sang ,qu 'est ce qu'elle a donc de différent cette machine de patsa ????
> c'est a devenir dingue...



juste pour détendre un peu , je vois sydney qu'a deux ou trois exceptions on a le même matos !
mais je suis plus canon ...  
on va trouver te fais pas de bile !


----------



## Moumoune (6 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> juste pour détendre un peu , je vois sydney qu'a deux ou trois exceptions on a le même matos !
> mais je suis plus canon ...
> on va trouver te fais pas de bile !


 
+1, mais moi aussi je suis plus Canon. Le 20D est une petite merveille


----------



## patsa (6 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> +1, mais moi aussi je suis plus Canon. Le 20D est une petite merveille


Bonjour pareil canon EOS 300D.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> juste pour détendre un peu , je vois sydney qu'a deux ou trois exceptions on a le même matos !
> mais je suis plus canon ...
> on va trouver te fais pas de bile !



Canon ou Nikon C peu ou prou la meme chose...j'ai pris le D70 parce que j'avais deja 4 optiques Nikon ...
mais le top C le Leica M ...le jour ou il sort enfin en numérique,je fonce...
rien arrive a la cheville du Leica...deja les optiques ca arrache tout,la visée télémétrique ya pas au dessus...


----------



## magicmerlin (6 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Canon ou Nikon C peu ou prou la meme chose...j'ai pris le D70 parce que j'avais deja 4 optiques Nikon ...
> mais le top C le Leica M ...le jour ou il sort enfin en numérique,je fonce...
> rien arrive a la cheville du Leica...deja les optiques ca arrache tout,la visée télémétrique ya pas au dessus...




et oui mais moi j'avais des optiques canon ....


----------



## magicmerlin (6 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> +1, mais moi aussi je suis plus Canon. Le 20D est une petite merveille




c'est clair surtout avec un 300 !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> et oui mais moi j'avais des optiques canon ....





G un pote,il a un Leica M6 ,il m'a montré des diapos...ca arrrache tout...
apres il les scanne avec un scanner Nikon dédié,un gros monstre qui coute 2500 euros...ce qu'on fait avec nos Nikon D ou Canon D ,c'est de la rigolade à coté,meme si ca marche pas mal...
mais ,tain,quand tu mets un oeil dans le viseur télémétrique hyperlumineux du Leica,ta du mal a retourné dans la visée d'un Reflex numérique...
C un peu comme bosser sur le 20" apple ,et apres tu passe sur ibook 12"...ca choque...si T tt le temps sur l'écran 12" tu t'habitues...mais la comparaison avec le 20" ,ca choque aussitot...


----------



## magicmerlin (6 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> G un pote,il a un Leica M6 ,il m'a montré des diapos...ca arrrache tout...
> apres il les scanne avec un scanner Nikon dédié,un gros monstre qui coute 2500 euros...ce qu'on fait avec nos Nikon D ou Canon D ,c'est de la rigolade à coté,meme si ca marche pas mal...
> mais ,tain,quand tu mets un oeil dans le viseur télémétrique hyperlumineux du Leica,ta du mal a retourné dans la visée d'un Reflex numérique...
> C un peu comme bosser sur le 20" apple ,et apres tu passe sur ibook 12"...ca choque...si T tt le temps sur l'écran 12" tu t'habitues...mais la comparaison avec le 20" ,ca choque aussitot...




c'est clair un leica c'est la classe !

mais bon le 20 D c'est excellent , c'est autre chose .....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair un leica c'est la classe !
> 
> mais bon le 20 D c'est excellent , c'est autre chose .....



ouai C sur avec le D70 aussi ,je fais d'excellentes images...


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

attention on a peut être trouvé un deuxième patsa !!!!!    
si si 
il a deux gigas comme patsa par contre il a une geforce 6800  :mouais: 
cette histoire devient passionante !
la chasse aux patsa est ouverte !!!


----------



## Moumoune (7 Septembre 2005)

J'ai une GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL et j'ai le bug... Je n'y comprends rien!


----------



## zenzen (7 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de mettre une autre giga de mémoire sur mon G5.....
Je vais voir si il tiens l'après midi, mais j'y crois pas vraiment....  

EDIT : Et j'ai mis également performances sur Automatique :mouais:


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre une autre giga de mémoire sur mon G5.....
> Je vais voir si il tiens l'après midi, mais j'y crois pas vraiment....
> 
> EDIT : Et j'ai mis également performances sur Automatique :mouais:





en fait leur seul point commun c'est les deux gigas ,de plus aurelsg a convaincu un de ses amis d'acheter le même ,et lui aussi ne serait pas touché ....
ça fait beaucoup quand même ..... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:

zenzen reste zen  enfin tiens nous au courant , par contre je ne connais pas son profil system 
mais je lui ai demandé sur l'autre forum de macB


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

j'espère que sydney va pas faire de kernel panic , quand il verra qu'il y a un deuxième patsa !!!!


----------



## Moumoune (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est vraiment très surprenant. Du côté de la RAM, j'ai rajouté deux barrettes de 1Go Corsair Value. Donc, je suis à 2 Go... et je freeze...


----------



## zenzen (7 Septembre 2005)

1 Go de Ram , 2 Go de Ram meme combat...
Si jamais je gagne au loto j'essaierai avec 4 Go de Ram pour voir......

Ah nan pas la peine je changerai de mac tout simplemenent....


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> 1 Go de Ram , 2 Go de Ram meme combat...
> Si jamais je gagne au loto j'essaierai avec 4 Go de Ram pour voir......
> 
> Ah nan pas la peine je changerai de mac tout simplemenent....



oui et puis tu en achète un pour moi   
un pour moumoune   
un pour sydney   
un pour richard   etc ........
moi je freeze avec 3 go 2x512 +2x1go 
je ne me souviens plus de la marque par contre ......


----------



## OSXFA (7 Septembre 2005)

Les gars ! Ne vous torturez pas l'esprit à savoir le pourquoi du comment !!!  Notre bug est un bug OpenGL du à une incompatibilité entre TIGER et CE modèle de MAC.  La seule parade est la mise à jour du firmware qui (je l'espère) sera bientôt proposée par APPLE...  La mémoire, la carte vidéo etc... n'a aucune influence sur ce bug qui concerne TOUS les Powermac G5 mono 1.8 Ghz late 2004...

...  du moins sauf celui ce PATSA, mais là je n'y vois aucune explication logique et rationnelle. APPLE non plus d'ailleursn vu que notre BUG est clairement authentifié.


----------



## audiosong (7 Septembre 2005)

ça fait plus d'une heure que je reboote mon PMac G5 1,8, que je lance des videos quicktime, des trailers HD... et le mac n'a pas freezé une seule fois depuis la mise à jour de Quicktime..;

Apple aurait trouvé le bug ?

En tous cas, je continue, tout à l'air de bien fonctionner.
nb : iTunes 5 est excellent.


----------



## OSXFA (7 Septembre 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plus d'une heure que je reboote mon PMac G5 1,8, que je lance des videos quicktime, des trailers HD... et le mac n'a pas freezé une seule fois depuis la mise à jour de Quicktime..;
> 
> Apple aurait trouvé le bug ?
> 
> ...




Une heure d'uptime ce n'est pas assez....  Attend quelques heures...... Ça va refreezer !!  Le rapport du bug sur mon compte ADC est toujours sur "open", donc pas résolu !!
Le problème n'est pas lié à QT 7


----------



## slainer68 (7 Septembre 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plus d'une heure que je reboote mon PMac G5 1,8, que je lance des videos quicktime, des trailers HD... et le mac n'a pas freezé une seule fois depuis la mise à jour de Quicktime..;
> 
> Apple aurait trouvé le bug ?
> 
> ...



faut arreter de s'exciter a chaque petite mise à jour, ce bug ne sera corrigé que par une mise à jour du firmware ou une mise à jour système.
Moi je commence à en avoir marre mais alors marre de chez mare...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> 1 Go de Ram , 2 Go de Ram meme combat...
> Si jamais je gagne au loto j'essaierai avec 4 Go de Ram pour voir......
> 
> Ah nan pas la peine je changerai de mac tout simplemenent....




  

1,5 Go moi ...c'est dingue tout de meme ce "Patsamac"


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Une heure d'uptime ce n'est pas assez....  Attend quelques heures...... Ça va refreezer !!  Le rapport du bug sur mon compte ADC est toujours sur "open", donc pas résolu !!
> Le problème n'est pas lié à QT 7




moi aussi toujours en open


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> faut arreter de s'exciter a chaque petite mise à jour, ce bug ne sera corrigé que par une mise à jour du firmware ou une mise à jour système.
> Moi je commence à en avoir marre mais alors marre de chez mare...




c'est vrai qu'on en rigole mais c'est chiant..........


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Septembre 2005)

APPLE non plus d'ailleursn vu que notre BUG est clairement authentifié.[/QUOTE]


ah bon ? :mouais:


----------



## audiosong (7 Septembre 2005)

bon, je suis désolé, mais ça fait 3h que je zappe, que je vais sur les trailers quicktime, que je laisse le mac , puis que je relance des vidéos quicktime, et bien pas un seul freeze, alors qu'avant c'était inévitable.   



à suivre, donc.


----------



## magicmerlin (8 Septembre 2005)

audiosong a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis désolé, mais ça fait 3h que je zappe, que je vais sur les trailers quicktime, que je laisse le mac , puis que je relance des vidéos quicktime, et bien pas un seul freeze, alors qu'avant c'était inévitable.
> 
> 
> 
> à suivre, donc.



dis nous demain 
moi perso il faut plusieurs heures 5 peut être ......


----------



## Thorne^ (8 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

If you think the Quicktime 7.02 and iTunes 5.0 updates are the freeze solution, i have to say, it isnt.
A few people tested it, and it froze like before. Very rarely does it take more time till it freezes, but it still freezes.




Translation english to french with Babelfish:

Si vous pensez que le Quicktime 7.02 et les iTunes 5.0 mises à jour sont la solution de gel, je dois dire, il isnt. Peu de gens l'ont examiné, et il a gelé comme avant. Très rarement cela prend plus de temps jusqu'à ce qu'il gèle, mais il gèle toujours.


Klick


----------



## magicmerlin (8 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> If you think the Quicktime 7.02 and iTunes 5.0 updates are the freeze solution, i have to say, it isnt.
> A few people tested it, and it froze like before. Very rarely does it take more time till it freezes, but it still freezes.
> ...



merci thorne ,
je ne suis pas surpris .... malheureusement ....


----------



## magicmerlin (8 Septembre 2005)

j'ai demandé sa configuration à patsa numéro 2   ,
mais sa réaction se fait attendre ........


----------



## zenzen (8 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> If you think the Quicktime 7.02 and iTunes 5.0 updates are the freeze solution, i have to say, it isnt.
> A few people tested it, and it froze like before. Very rarely does it take more time till it freezes, but it still freezes.
> ...



Lol j'ai meme freezé une fois pendant la mise à jour...
I even freeze while it was updating....


----------



## Thorne^ (9 Septembre 2005)

John F. wrote again on Apple Discussions:

"As I noted last night in another thread, Applecare told me yesterday that Quicktime 7.02 was the fix; it did not work for me or one other to solve the freezing issue. 
I've erased and reinstalled tiger, then updated to 7.02 Pro. I'll see if that helps, but the Applecare fellow thought that would not matter."


*Translation english to french on Babelfish:*

John F. a écrit encore sur des discussions de Apple : 

"car j'ai noté la nuit passée en un autre fil, Applecare m'a indiqué hier que Quicktime 7.02 était la difficulté ; cela n'a pas fonctionné pour que moi ou un autre résolve le problème de congélation. Je me suis effacé et le tigre réinstallé, alors ont mis à jour à 7.02 pro. Je verrai si ce les aides, mais le camarade d'Applecare pensé qui n'importerait pas."


----------



## Thorne^ (9 Septembre 2005)

I received an phone call by Apple a few minutes ago, they told me a bugfix solution for the freeze bug comes till the end of the next week.


----------



## Moumoune (9 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> John F. wrote again on Apple Discussions:
> Applecare told me yesterday that Quicktime 7.02 was the fix



ILS SE FOUTENT DE NOUS !!!!????? Avec des trucs pareils, comment accorder du crédit à Apple quand elle nous assure qu'une mise à jour du Firmware de notre PowerMac est en cours de développement ?

Je pense qu'il n'y aura jamais de solution à notre problème. Pour moi le scénario le plus plausible est le suivant. Ce PowerMac a été tellement baclé lors de sa conception (problèmes à l'exteinction, freeze sous TIger...) que même une mise à jour du firmware ne réglera rien.

Maintenant combien de temps encore allons nous être indulgents vis à vis d'Apple? 10.4.1 n'a rien réglé, alors on s'est dit attendons 10.4.2 avant d'agir. 10.4.2 n'a rien réglé, alors on s'est dit attendons 10.4.3 avant d'agir. Ensuite, que ferons nous ? Attendre 10.4.4 car 10.4.3 n'aura rien réglé ????


----------



## zenzen (9 Septembre 2005)

This is good news, can't wait til next week...

Hope it's true, not another thing for make us wait...


----------



## YannisA (9 Septembre 2005)

Yep....we can wait until next week  ....and pray that a firmware upgrade will solve our problem and won't cause other problems


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Septembre 2005)

de toutes façons si il n'y à rien , ils vont le payer cher   
ça fait des mois que l'on attends !
bon ceci dit voici la configuration de aurelsg alias patsa numéro 2    


excuse moi du retard...

OS X.4.2 toutes maj faites
4x 512 DDR CL2.5 Kingston
1x raptor 74 Go (systeme, applis)
1x seagate 7200.7 200 Go (donnees)
1x GeForce 6800GT 256Mo
1x carte AirPort Extrem
1x carte alchemy TV DVR pci
le reste idem a tout le monde qui a un G5 mono 1,8 rev B
aucun freeze de la machine. Video quicktime HD sur le site d'Apple trailers plein écran 5min puis reprise du systeme nickel... meme apres 5 h de travail dessus... puis Halo, ou Doom 3 et hop de retour sous Tiger. Diaporama OK.

Au début j'ai installé Tiger propre sur disque vierge, la version 10.4.0 kan je faisait un diaporama a la fin l'ecran restait noir, puis j'attendais max 20sec et re sous Tiger mais aucun freeze du systeme. Puis apres maj je sais pas kan exactement les 20sec se sont transformer en 2-3sec.
Voila je pourai te faire des video avec mon appareil photo numerique si tu veux pas de pb comme tu jugeras par toi meme.


donc voilà ,je lui ai donné le lien , je pense qu'il viendra discuter avec nous


----------



## PixiesII (9 Septembre 2005)

Salut,
enfin un Forum francophone qui aborde notre souci commun en détails !
J'y suis, j'y reste


----------



## slainer68 (9 Septembre 2005)

Mais comme c'est n'importe quoi !

maintenant c'est fin de la semaine prochaine. pfff. et la dernière fois c'était pour mi-juillet...
non non non Moumoune ! J'ai bien fait comprendre la derniere fois que j'ai eu un gugus de l'AppleCare que le jour de la sortie de 10.4.3 c'était la date ultimatum. Le jour suivant cette sortie, moi j'en veux plus de cet ordinateur, il le reprenne jusqu'a ce que ça soit réglé. Lorsque j'ai eu un technicien a l'applecare je le lui ai dit "qu'est-ce qu'on fait si à la sortie de 10.4.3 ce problème n'est pas réglé ?" et il m'a dit : "vous appelerez le service clientèle et je leur dirait qu'on ne peut pas régler votre problème.". En gros ça veut dire : échange. Et ça sera la seule solution. Il faudra qu'on se fasse échanger nos G5.
Si ils ne font pas l'effort de corriger ce bug, ils sont obligés de nous l'échanger. J'espère que tout le monde est encore sous garantie parce que moi j'attendrai pas que mon G5 ne soit plus sous garantie.

PS : bienvenue PixiesII !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme c'est n'importe quoi !
> 
> maintenant c'est fin de la semaine prochaine. pfff. et la dernière fois c'était pour mi-juillet...
> non non non Moumoune ! J'ai bien fait comprendre la derniere fois que j'ai eu un gugus de l'AppleCare que le jour de la sortie de 10.4.3 c'était la date ultimatum. Le jour suivant cette sortie, moi j'en veux plus de cet ordinateur, il le reprenne jusqu'a ce que ça soit réglé. Lorsque j'ai eu un technicien a l'applecare je le lui ai dit "qu'est-ce qu'on fait si à la sortie de 10.4.3 ce problème n'est pas réglé ?" et il m'a dit : "vous appelerez le service clientèle et je leur dirait qu'on ne peut pas régler votre problème.". En gros ça veut dire : échange. Et ça sera la seule solution. Il faudra qu'on se fasse échanger nos G5.
> ...


 

tout le monde est encore ss garantie  ,le PM 1.8 est sorti en octobre 2004 
le mien date du 22 fevrier 2005


----------



## PixiesII (9 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai encore 52 jours de couverture... C'est chaud... Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je veux (et je vais) trouver une solution au mois de septembre.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Septembre 2005)

PixiesII a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai encore 52 jours de couverture... C'est chaud... Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je veux (et je vais) trouver une solution au mois de septembre.


 
de toute facon si tu as signalé le bug par écrit étant encore sous garanti ,commme bc d'entre nous l'on fait ,meme si ta garantie est passée par la suite ,ils sont tenus de trouver une solution quelqu'elle soit...


----------



## PixiesII (9 Septembre 2005)

Pour l'instant j'ai un numéro de réclamation AppleCare, rien d'autre. Et en effet, je vais me dépêcher de faire un courrier recommandé, par principe de précaution. Ca fait longtemps que j'aurais dû le faire, mais je suis comme l'immense majorité des Applefans confiants (naïfs ?) : jusqu'à présent je me suis dit que ce serait vite réglé avec la màj suivante...
Ca fait un an que je me dis ça, finalement (n'oublions pas les autres bugs ante-Tiger)


----------



## zenzen (9 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon si tu as signalé le bug par écrit étant encore sous garanti ,commme bc d'entre nous l'on fait ,meme si ta garantie est passée par la suite ,ils sont tenus de trouver une solution quelqu'elle soit...



Euh je m'excuse de poser une question qui peut paraitre bete, mais je n'ai fait qu'un rapport de bug sur le site "bugreporter" d'Apple... Comme je suis également près de la fin de mon AppleCare, je dois plutot envoyer un courier en recommandé d'après vous ?
Je tiens à préciser que je suis ADC Student, donc je n'ai pas acheté Tiger, par contre mon mac je l'ai acheté.... J'aurai droit au meme traitement de mon cas que vous ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Septembre 2005)

je me permets juste de signaler ,qu'apple m'a enfin rendu l'argent de Tiger education ,soit 88,5 euros par virement...
ce qui est le moins qu'ils puissent faire...
heureusement que je n'ai pas renvoyé la boite avec ,ce que j'etais pres a faire ,vu qu'on me le demandais...ce qui si tel eut été le cas ,m'aurait obligé à la boucler...
de plus ,il faut déduire de ces 88,5 au moins 20 euros d'appels téléphoniques hors de prix...
je reste confiant,j'ai pour ma part foi en apple pour fixer le bug avant 10.4.3...


----------



## aurelsg (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour c'est moi aurelsg,
qui est tout seul a avoir un powermac g5 mono rev B qui fonctionne sous Tiger.

L'idée de la vidéo est bonne mais je vais faire mieux... je fais finir Halo car il me reste 1 niveau et après je sauvegarde, format et installation, je film sous 10.4.0 pour vous montrer la légère latence et apres la difference avec tous les soft à jours... voila biensur sans trucage d'ailleurs j'en voit pas l'interet.
Je n'ai pas de pb direct le seul que j'ai c'est celui de la revente de ma machine dans 6 mois c'est a dire quasi nul vu la notoriété de ce model... au temps dire que je suis bien degouté... enfin cela apportera peut etre une piste supplémentaire... une réquisition de mon powermac par Apple pour résoudre le probleme looooool moyenant une petite fortune LOOOL
bon treve de plaisenterie vous aurez les films d'ici à samedi ou dimanche la j'ai pas trop le temps de tout RAZ mais promis... je met le forum en favoris


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme c'est n'importe quoi !
> 
> maintenant c'est fin de la semaine prochaine. pfff. et la dernière fois c'était pour mi-juillet...
> non non non Moumoune ! J'ai bien fait comprendre la derniere fois que j'ai eu un gugus de l'AppleCare que le jour de la sortie de 10.4.3 c'était la date ultimatum. Le jour suivant cette sortie, moi j'en veux plus de cet ordinateur, il le reprenne jusqu'a ce que ça soit réglé. Lorsque j'ai eu un technicien a l'applecare je le lui ai dit "qu'est-ce qu'on fait si à la sortie de 10.4.3 ce problème n'est pas réglé ?" et il m'a dit : "vous appelerez le service clientèle et je leur dirait qu'on ne peut pas régler votre problème.". En gros ça veut dire : échange. Et ça sera la seule solution. Il faudra qu'on se fasse échanger nos G5.
> ...



 sixty eight ,soit donc un peu positif tout de meme..


----------



## Moumoune (9 Septembre 2005)

J'avoue quand même être sceptique. Ce n'est pas le premier pipo qu'Apple Allemagne monterait à nos amis d'outre Rhin. 

Fin Juillet/début Aout, AppleCare Allemagne "aurait" annoncé à un utilisateur qu'un fix serait dispo dans la première moitié d'Aout : mensonge !

Aujourd'hui, il y a ce coup de fil qu'a recu notre ami d'infortune ^Thorne. Faut il y accorder plus de crédit que les précédentes annonces ? Je pense que oui, et pourtant je fais parti des moins conciliants vis à vis d'Apple (avec Slainer...). En effet, pourquoi Apple aurait pris la peine de prévenir ^Thorne pour lui monter un nouveau pipo ? 
En plus, d'après ^Thorne, Apple Allemagne a "prêté" des bi-2 Ghz à de nombreux utilisateurs avec le deal suivant : "on vous prête des bi-2 Ghz jusqu'à la release d'une MàJ firmware. Si la MàJ intervient après fin Septembre, vous pouvez garder les bi-2Ghz." Si un fix sort d'içi Vendredi prochain, y'a pas mals d'utilisateurs qui risquent d'être amers de devoir rendre le bi-2 Ghz... Un bi-2 Ghz ca doit quand même tourner un poil plus vite que notre 1.8...

^Thorne, did you managed to get a DP 2 Ghz ? If so, do you have to send it back if a fix is released or can you keep it whatever happens ?


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Septembre 2005)

aurelsg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour c'est moi aurelsg,
> qui est tout seul a avoir un powermac g5 mono rev B qui fonctionne sous Tiger.
> 
> L'idée de la vidéo est bonne mais je vais faire mieux... je fais finir Halo car il me reste 1 niveau et après je sauvegarde, format et installation, je film sous 10.4.0 pour vous montrer la légère latence et apres la difference avec tous les soft à jours... voila biensur sans trucage d'ailleurs j'en voit pas l'interet.
> ...



merci d'être là


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Euh je m'excuse de poser une question qui peut paraitre bete, mais je n'ai fait qu'un rapport de bug sur le site "bugreporter" d'Apple... Comme je suis également près de la fin de mon AppleCare, je dois plutot envoyer un courier en recommandé d'après vous ?
> Je tiens à préciser que je suis ADC Student, donc je n'ai pas acheté Tiger, par contre mon mac je l'ai acheté.... J'aurai droit au meme traitement de mon cas que vous ?


zenzen envoir le plus rapidement un courrier en recommandé il faut laisser des traces !!!!
de toutes façons on ne te laissera pas tomber


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Septembre 2005)

PixiesII a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant j'ai un numéro de réclamation AppleCare, rien d'autre. Et en effet, je vais me dépêcher de faire un courrier recommandé, par principe de précaution. Ca fait longtemps que j'aurais dû le faire, mais je suis comme l'immense majorité des Applefans confiants (naïfs ?) : jusqu'à présent je me suis dit que ce serait vite réglé avec la màj suivante...
> Ca fait un an que je me dis ça, finalement (n'oublions pas les autres bugs ante-Tiger)



comme zenzen laisse une trace , et bouge toi !
excuse moi d'être dur , mais si tu ne veut pas te retrouver dans la mouise envoi le !
de toutes façons ici on tient tête !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue quand même être sceptique. Ce n'est pas le premier pipo qu'Apple Allemagne monterait à nos amis d'outre Rhin.
> 
> Fin Juillet/début Aout, AppleCare Allemagne "aurait" annoncé à un utilisateur qu'un fix serait dispo dans la première moitié d'Aout : mensonge !
> 
> ...



on verra , si vraiment ils ont fait ça , c'est que ça doit chauffer , un français est il plus souple qu'un allemand ....???de toute façon de chaque côté du rhin même combat !


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme c'est n'importe quoi !
> 
> maintenant c'est fin de la semaine prochaine. pfff. et la dernière fois c'était pour mi-juillet...
> non non non Moumoune ! J'ai bien fait comprendre la derniere fois que j'ai eu un gugus de l'AppleCare que le jour de la sortie de 10.4.3 c'était la date ultimatum. Le jour suivant cette sortie, moi j'en veux plus de cet ordinateur, il le reprenne jusqu'a ce que ça soit réglé. Lorsque j'ai eu un technicien a l'applecare je le lui ai dit "qu'est-ce qu'on fait si à la sortie de 10.4.3 ce problème n'est pas réglé ?" et il m'a dit : "vous appelerez le service clientèle et je leur dirait qu'on ne peut pas régler votre problème.". En gros ça veut dire : échange. Et ça sera la seule solution. Il faudra qu'on se fasse échanger nos G5.
> ...


je suis sous garantie et je te suis


----------



## Thorne^ (9 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Thorne, did you managed to get a DP 2 Ghz ? If so, do you have to send it back if a fix is released or can you keep it whatever happens ?



Yes Moumoune i got an DP 2.0 (refurbished), 15 days ago. They told me it is lend, and i can keep the Mac if they don't offer a working bugfix till end September.
They called me today and said the bugfix will be released till the end of next week. I have to give back the DP 2.0, if the bugfix works.
I wrote in a Email, the bugfix has to fix effectively all problems, the freeze bug, the sleep mode bug and shutdown bug. I wrote also: in case the bugfix doesn't fix all of the named bugs, becomes the Mac my property. They answered me in a reply Email, they agree.

On my Delivery note is written Replacement, but Apple says no, it means its lend  


Two Solutions are possible in my case:
-----------------------------------------
1.) If the bugfix should fix effectively all 3 problems: Freeze, Sleep, Shutdown = The DP2.0 goes back to Apple and they send me the 1.8SP.

2.) If the bugfix should fix none of the 3 problems or only "1 or 2" of the 3 problems = The DP 2.0 is my property

I hope for Solution No.2 

One german Mac User who lives in america, becomes a brand new DP 2.3 for free as replacement. I saw a scan of the letter by Apple America.
Well I'm happy for him, and very disappointed about the different ways how Apple reacts


----------



## slainer68 (9 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Yes Moumoune i got an DP 2.0 (refurbished), 15 days ago. They told me it is lend, and i can keep the Mac if they don't offer a working bugfix till end September.
> They called me today and said the bugfix will be released till the end of next week. I have to give back the DP 2.0, if the bugfix works.
> I wrote in a Email, the bugfix has to fix effectively all problems, the freeze bug, the sleep mode bug and shutdown bug. I wrote also: in case the bugfix doesn't fix all of the named bugs, becomes the Mac my property. They answered me in a reply Email, they agree.
> 
> ...



ROH j'ai quand meme les boules. y en a qui ont des bi pros... rah....

Edit : Apple est une entreprise comme les autres, si tu fais rien ou tu gueules pas, c'est pour ta poire, faut gueuler pour obtenir quelque chose... Partout pareil...


----------



## Thorne^ (9 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> ROH j'ai quand meme les boules. y en a qui ont des bi pros... rah....
> 
> Edit : Apple est une entreprise comme les autres, si tu fais rien ou tu gueules pas, c'est pour ta poire, faut gueuler pour obtenir quelque chose... Partout pareil...



People who went to a lawyer, were more successful and got an perm exchange, very fast.
I tried to regulate it the friendly way, that was an error. I will note that for the future.


----------



## Homer06 (10 Septembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis avec beaucoup d'attention ce thread, même si je n'y participe pas, je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps en ce moment de parcourir et d'écrire sur le forum ! (Je prend sur mon temps de sommeil là ...)

Je suis dans la même situation que vous tous : mauvaise série de PM G5 + Tiger, donc pleins de soucis !
Je n'ai pas demandé le remboursement de Tiger, parce que j'ai bénéficié du programme de MAJ, et ça m'a donc couté seulement 18 ou 19 euros je sais plus trop ....
Donc je vais pas courir après ce montant là, c'est pas bien grave .....



Par contre j'ai pris mon téléphone en main et j'ai contacté :

1) en premier lieu "apple france" : 45 mn au téléphone, beaucoup d'attente pour sois-disant "voire avec les techniciens" ..... hummm mais bien sur .......
Tout ça pour m'entendre dire une chose claire et nette : aucuns arrangements amiables possibles, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'ils estiment être dans leurs droits. Cela car mon PM m'a été vendu avec PANTHER, pas avec TIGER. Et qu'ils ne m'ont JAMAIS dit que tout irait bien avec ma machine et TIGER.
Donc me rembourser TIGER, oui, faire mieux (remplacement machine), non !
C'était très clair et sans appel !

2) j'ai demandé "réparation" dans les mêmes conditions à mon revendeur local, agréé Apple niveau 2, et la réponse a été rigoureusement la même que "Apple France" ...... à croire qu'ils ont eu de "jolies consignes" !!


Bref tout ça pour dire qu'à moins que quelque chose m'échappe, je ne vois pas comment nous pourrions réellement réagir (dans l'hypothèse d'une absence de correction des bugs, cela va sans dire ....), si le droit est avec eux ?????
Je demande aux "révolutionnaires en herbes" de ne pas me répondre : "et bien ils vont voir ce qu'ils vont voir !! On les aura ! On va gagner !!" 

J'aimerai plutôt savoir si le droit et la règlementation dans ce cas joue pour eux ? Quelqu'un connait-il cela ?

En tout cas bravo à vous tous pour votre tenacité, c'est grâce à cela qu'on aura surement gain de cause ! Je trouve que vous avez, tous, fait considérablement avancer les choses dans le bon sens !
Merci !


----------



## PixiesII (10 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> comme zenzen laisse une trace , et bouge toi !
> excuse moi d'être dur , mais si tu ne veut pas te retrouver dans la mouise envoi le !
> de toutes façons ici on tient tête !!!!!!!!!!


J'ai bien compris ... Je me bouge pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui... Et je tiens tête avec vous


----------



## slainer68 (10 Septembre 2005)

Thorne, we don't understand how you and some other german users succeeded in having apple giving you DP computers, because some french users tried to do the same and apple france answered :
"the computers were sold to you with panther and they work with panther, if they don't work with tiger, we can only refund you Tiger, that's all."


----------



## PixiesII (10 Septembre 2005)

Mauvaise fois évidente, et de toutes façons il reste toute la partie "ante-tiger" (sortie de veille, extinction...) qui n'a pas été réglée et qui justifie amplement la démarche en vue d'un échange/d'une réparation. 
J'imagine que le débat "on ne peut pas vendre une machine sans assurer sa compatibilité avec les systèmes d'exploitations qui sortent dans les mois qui suivent" a déjà eu lieu ?

Dans l'histoire, et comme pour nombre d'entre nous j'imagine, ce qui me dérange le plus c'est d'être pris en otage entre la mauvaise fois d'Apple et les vrais petits soucis d'utilisation au quotidien d'une part, et de ne pouvoir me débarasser de ma machine d'autre part.
Cela dit, l'affaire m'aura servi de leçon :
1. j'ai cessé d'être un Applemaniaque sans cervelle, disant amen à tout ce que fait la Pomme. J'ai cessé par la même occasion de conseiller cette marque à mon entourage.
2. ma prochaine machine sera une machine bien moins chère, dont je n'aurais pas à regretter le prix au cas où elle tomberait en panne... du genre machine à 500 euros !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2005)

PixiesII a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise fois évidente, et de toutes façons il reste toute la partie "ante-tiger" (sortie de veille, extinction...) qui n'a pas été réglée et qui justifie amplement la démarche en vue d'un échange/d'une réparation.
> J'imagine que le débat "on ne peut pas vendre une machine sans assurer sa compatibilité avec les systèmes d'exploitations qui sortent dans les mois qui suivent" a déjà eu lieu ?
> 
> Dans l'histoire, et comme pour nombre d'entre nous j'imagine, ce qui me dérange le plus c'est d'être pris en otage entre la mauvaise fois d'Apple et les vrais petits soucis d'utilisation au quotidien d'une part, et de ne pouvoir me débarasser de ma machine d'autre part.
> ...



oui C vrai avec panther ,mon PM refusait de s'eteindre, il fallait carrément débrancher...
je préfère le bug qu'on a maintenant ,a la limite ,il est prévisible...
mais vivement le bug fix!


----------



## YannisA (10 Septembre 2005)

Pixies,

Moi ce PM est mon premier MAC....tu peux comprendre que je suis un peu dégouté d'avoir donné autant d'argent pour une machine qui se plante toute seule....le PC windows que j'avais avant m'avait couté 40O euro...et se plantait aussi.....tout seul....mais entre 400 et 3000 euro....Moi qui croyait avoir trouver la machine idéal.....heureusement que pour le reste (entre les freezes) Tiger est une pure merveille:mouais:


----------



## zenzen (10 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi c'était mon premier Mac. Ce genre d'aventure ca marque un Mac-User à vie...
 

Je vais tenter d'aller poster une lettre en recommandé aujourd'hui... Je vais m'inspirer de celles qui ont été présenté sur ce post. Merci à ceux qui les auront écrite ici...


----------



## magicmerlin (10 Septembre 2005)

de toutes façons la 10.4.3 sera la date butoir ,
après celà ça va chauffer    (je crois savoir qu'elle arrive fin septembre ?)
j'ai reçu un mail de ufc que choisir qui m'invite à les contacter .



Attention ceci est une réponse type.



De plus,
notre statut d?association Loi de 1901, nous oblige à limiter nos
interventions aux membres de l?U.F.C. - QUE CHOISIR. Comme l?indique la
loi du 31 décembre 1990 (extraits art. 63  « Les associations reconnues
d?utilité publique ou dont la mission est reconnue d?utilité publique....
?peuvent donner à leurs membres des consultations juridiques relatives aux
questions se rapportant à leur objet »   et art. 66-2  « Sera puni des
peines prévues à l?art 72 quiconque aura, en violation des dispositions du
présent chapitre, donné des consultations ou rédigé pour autrui des actes
sous seing privé en matière juridique »).

C?est avec plaisir que nous vous accueillerons parmi nous. Le montant de
l?adhésion comprenant l?abonnement à notre bulletin trimestriel s?élève à
30 euros pour l?année. En cas de difficultés financières, il peut être
réduit après étude de la situation.

Ceci sera la seule réponse par internet.

Bien cordialement.

L?UFC Que Choisir


donc je fais comme tout le monde j'attends , mais si il n'y a rien il vont entendre parler du pays


----------



## Thorne^ (10 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Thorne, we don't understand how you and some other german users succeeded in having apple giving you DP computers, because some french users tried to do the same and apple france answered :
> "the computers were sold to you with panther and they work with panther, if they don't work with tiger, we can only refund you Tiger, that's all."



Well they said the same to many people here. It didnt impress me much, because they offered the g5 1.8 SP with Tiger too, without technical or Firmware changes, they write on the Website, its compatible. 

Configuration requise
Mac équipé d?un processeur PowerPC G3, G4 ou G5


*And the G5 1.8 SP has problems with Panther too, i named them to Apple. The Freeze Bug, is simply another bug with Tiger. Tiger was supposed for me, to solve the bugs with Panther* 

CD/DVD Eject bug
When pressing the eject key, the white eject symbol appears on screen. And that's it. Nothing else happens. The computer simply won't eject the drive any more. When this bug occured, every application or function related to mounting or unmounting a device freezes. For example: 

? eject with iTunes 
? Disk Utility 
? USB Memory Sticks 
? FW Harddisk 
? Superdrive 


SleepMode Bug

USB devices are often not recognized after wakeup from sleep-mode. The only workaround was to disable all energy-savings and set the CPU Speed to Max.


Shutdown Bug

All the applications quit : OK 
The HD stop spinning : OK 
The fans stop : OK 
The desktop picture fades to blue and a spinning wheel appears : OK. But it takes a very long time for the display to turn off, up to 70 Minutes.


Guess what??
Apple offered the G5 1.8 SP as refurbished. Seen it this week on wednesday in the german Apple Webstore and last week in the american.


----------



## YannisA (10 Septembre 2005)

Bon..voila....re-coup de fil à Apple Care....attente de 30min (si ca continue cela me coutera plus cher de racheter un autre mac que d'appeler apple care ). Donc notre problème est tjs en suspens, mais la charmante jeune fille, ne dit qu'il y va y avoir qq chose dans le courant de la semaine et que je devra la rappeler la semaine suivante??? le qq chose ....C'est....c'est ...elle ne sait pas me dire si c'est un firmware upgrade ou 10.4.3?? mais c'est qq chose 

Voila .....donc un peu de patience encore....mais je lui ai fait comprendre que on (en tout cas moi) n'allait plus attendre trop longtemps avant porté plainte pour vice caché ...car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit ...un vice caché...
J'ai revérifie sur le site Apple...tiger est supporté sur tous les PM G5...ce qui fait qu'il y a tromperie sur la marchandise...Et je tiens à rappeler que notre PM était encore vendu quand Tiger est sorti!!! et les PM commandés apres le 29 avril...était livré avec Tiger!!!

Ceci cloture les nouvelles (pessimistes) de belgique....:mouais:


----------



## Homer06 (10 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Voila .....donc un peu de patience encore....mais je lui ai fait comprendre que on (en tout cas moi) n'allait plus attendre trop longtemps avant porté plainte pour vice caché ...car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit ...un vice caché...
> J'ai revérifie sur le site Apple...tiger est supporté sur tous les PM G5...ce qui fait qu'il y a tromperie sur la marchandise...Et je tiens à rappeler que notre PM était encore vendu quand Tiger est sorti!!! et les PM commandés apres le 29 avril...était livré avec Tiger!!!



Mais ils sont bien plus malin que ça, d'après ce qu'ils m'ont dit !!!
En fait ils marquent que "Tiger est supporté par tous les PMG5" ! OK. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, ils sont OK pour rembourser TIGER, pas le PMG5 !! Nuance importante !! Et je ne vois pas en quoi ils seraient attaquable sur ce point ???

Deuxième nuance : ils m'ont très clairement dit : "avez-vous, oui ou non, été livré d'un PMG5 SP avec Tiger dessus ?"
Comme ce n'est pas mon cas, et bien je peux courir pour l'échange machine !!

Ils m'ont bien fait comprendre que l'existence de personnes ayant eu un PMG5 SP avec Tiger dessus, ce qu'Apple doit prendre en charge, ne donne pas le droit à ceux qui ne sont pas dans cette EXACTE situation de réclamer un remboursement/échange de leur machine.
A nouveau : je ne vois pas en quoi ils sont attaquables là dessus ??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Septembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils sont bien plus malin que ça, d'après ce qu'ils m'ont dit !!!
> En fait ils marquent que "Tiger est supporté par tous les PMG5" ! OK. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, ils sont OK pour rembourser TIGER, pas le PMG5 !! Nuance importante !! Et je ne vois pas en quoi ils seraient attaquable sur ce point ???
> 
> Deuxième nuance : ils m'ont très clairement dit : "avez-vous, oui ou non, été livré d'un PMG5 SP avec Tiger dessus ?"
> ...




en fait ,je trouve que le mot est fort :notre machine est compatible tiger ,meme si elle a ce bug qui nous préoccupe...
pour moi ,une machine incompatible Tiger serait une machine ou il ne serait pas possible d'installer Tiger...
ils ne sont pas attaquables sur la compatibilité ,mais parce qu'il y a une bug...ce qui a mon avis est différent...


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Septembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour m'entendre dire une chose claire et nette : aucuns arrangements amiables possibles, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'ils estiment être dans leurs droits. Cela car mon PM m'a été vendu avec PANTHER, pas avec TIGER. Et qu'ils ne m'ont JAMAIS dit que tout irait bien avec ma machine et TIGER.


C'est une grosse connerie. Bien qu'ils ne t'aient pas vendu la machine avec tiger, il est écris sur les caractéristiques de Tiger:


> Configuration requise
> Mac équipé d'un processeur PowerPC G3, G4 ou G5



C'est ce que tu as, un Mac avec un processeur G5 ...
C'est facile de reprendre leurs arguments dans votre sens: ils n'ont JAMAIS dit sur la boite de Tiger ni sur leur site que tout irait mal avec un powermac G5 mono 1,8 Ghz rev.B et Tiger.

Ils y vont au bluff (pratique très courante) pour éviter de rembourser quoique se soit, faut pas vous laisser faire.



> Et je ne vois pas en quoi ils seraient attaquable sur ce point ???



Accessoirement pour publicité mensongère, vu qu'ils font croire que leurs machines tournent sous Tiger.


----------



## Homer06 (11 Septembre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> C'est une grosse connerie. Bien qu'ils ne t'aient pas vendu la machine avec tiger, il est écris sur les caractéristiques de Tiger:
> 
> 
> C'est ce que tu as, un Mac avec un processeur G5 ...
> ...



Tu ne comprend pas, excuse-moi.
Il ne s'agit pas de bluff du tout, et non on ne peux pas retourner les arguments. Si aucun OS ne fonctionnait sur cette machine, ils n'auraient pas le choix que de rembourser. Mais si c'est Tiger le problème, ils remboursent Tiger. Y'a rien à faire de mieux.

Par contre effectivement la publicité mensongère peut être invoquée, mais ça signifie engager une lourde bataille juridique dans laquelle leurs avocats ne manqueront pas d'utiliser habilement toute porte de sortie possible !!!

Franchement je croise les doigts pour que la correction arrive bel et bien, sinon les possibilités d'actions (et surtout de réussite de l'action, c'est ça l'important) sont très réduites !


----------



## YannisA (11 Septembre 2005)

Ecoute Homer, si on s'y mets tous ...je pense que meme si on n'a pas l'argent d'apple...on peut faire pas mal de chose....Rien que le fait de continuer a se battre pour notre droit...et d'en parler sur tous les sites Mac et autour de nous...Apple ne peut pas se permettre de trop nous laisser parler de leur "super" service! De plus le fait de passer par une association de consommateurs peut avoir un grand impact ...le simple fait de publier ce cas dans des magazines peut aussi avoir des repercussions....de plus n'oublie pas qu'il y a eu des précedents avec Apple....les premiers utilisateurs d'ipod ont eu finalement gain de cause pour le problème de batterie....

Il faut de toute facon tous se serrer les coudes et continuent toutes nos demarches (lettres recommandées, appels à l'applecare, ...et aussi un peu menacé!!)

Voila...la victoire sera au bout du combat...


----------



## magicmerlin (11 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute Homer, si on s'y mets tous ...je pense que meme si on n'a pas l'argent d'apple...on peut faire pas mal de chose....Rien que le fait de continuer a se battre pour notre droit...et d'en parler sur tous les sites Mac et autour de nous...Apple ne peut pas se permettre de trop nous laisser parler de leur "super" service! De plus le fait de passer par une association de consommateurs peut avoir un grand impact ...le simple fait de publier ce cas dans des magazines peut aussi avoir des repercussions....de plus n'oublie pas qu'il y a eu des précedents avec Apple....les premiers utilisateurs d'ipod ont eu finalement gain de cause pour le problème de batterie....
> 
> Il faut de toute facon tous se serrer les coudes et continuent toutes nos demarches (lettres recommandées, appels à l'applecare, ...et aussi un peu menacé!!)
> 
> Voila...la victoire sera au bout du combat...




c'est clair que si il ne se passe rien à la 10.4.3 c'est punition !


----------



## zenzen (11 Septembre 2005)

Homer => Si jamais on suit ton raisonnement. J'ai acheté un PowerMac avec Panther. J'ai eu tous les problemes que ^Thorne a pris le temps d'énumérer. Je me suis dit que le passage à Tiger résoudrais tout ca. Que ce soit à cause de Tiger ou de Panther, on peut les emmerder...

Je vais attendre également la mise à jour de X.4.3. Si jamais je n'ai rien vu au 30 Septembre, j'enverrais un courier recommandé et je me joindrais à vous pour une association de consommateur...

3 freeze hier en surfant sur internet....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Homer => Si jamais on suit ton raisonnement. J'ai acheté un PowerMac avec Panther. J'ai eu tous les problemes que ^Thorne a pris le temps d'énumérer. Je me suis dit que le passage à Tiger résoudrais tout ca. Que ce soit à cause de Tiger ou de Panther, on peut les emmerder...
> 
> Je vais attendre également la mise à jour de X.4.3. Si jamais je n'ai rien vu au 30 Septembre, j'enverrais un courier recommandé et je me joindrais à vous pour une association de consommateur...
> 
> 3 freeze hier en surfant sur internet....




attendons ,le bug fix va bien finir par arriver...


----------



## Moumoune (11 Septembre 2005)

Sous Panther, j'avais réussi à me débarasser des problèmes de sortie de veille prolongée en désactivant toutes les économies d'énergies. Par contre, mon mac souffrait des extinctions récalcitrantes m'obligeant à débrancher "à la sauvage" l'ordi pour qu'il daigne s'éteindre. Tiger a réglé le problème à l'extinction.
Si un patch est proposé au téléchargement cette semaine et si ce patch nous débarasse du bug OpenGL alors, pour ma part, je récupérerai une machine fonctionnelle car je n'ai jamais eu les soucis rencontrés par certains avec l'éjection des disques optiques.
La semaine risque d'être longue... mais si rien n'est sorti Vendredi alors comme l'a dit MagicMerlin... PUNITION !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Sous Panther, j'avais réussi à me débarasser des problèmes de sortie de veille prolongée en désactivant toutes les économies d'énergies. Par contre, mon mac souffrait des extinctions récalcitrantes m'obligeant à débrancher "à la sauvage" l'ordi pour qu'il daigne s'éteindre. Tiger a réglé le problème à l'extinction.
> Si un patch est proposé au téléchargement cette semaine et si ce patch nous débarasse du bug OpenGL alors, pour ma part, je récupérerai une machine fonctionnelle car je n'ai jamais eu les soucis rencontrés par certains avec l'éjection des disques optiques.
> La semaine risque d'être longue... mais si rien n'est sorti Vendredi alors comme l'a dit MagicMerlin... PUNITION !




moi pareil que toi sous panther ...
vivement le patch ...
croisons les doigts...mais la C sur ,on attends 10.4.3 et apres il faut se regrouper...des actions isolées ne servirons a rien...


----------



## slainer68 (11 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi pareil que toi sous panther ...
> vivement le patch ...
> croisons les doigts...mais la C sur ,on attends 10.4.3 et apres il faut se regrouper...des actions isolées ne servirons a rien...



désolé mais je peux déjà vous dire que si y a pas de solution rapidement de la part d'apple, je mets mon G5 sur ebay. J'ai carrément pas envie de perdre du temps et de l'énergie pour faire des actions contre apple. Je suis étudiant en informatique et ça me dérange pas du tout de revenir sur un bon vieux PC sous Linux.


----------



## Moumoune (11 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, tu m'as donné une idée. Je suis allé faire un tour sur ebay.com pour jeter un oeil sur les enchères de PowerMacs, c'est étrange comme on trouve beaucoup de 1.8 SP FSB 600 Mhz... 
Les excuses "trouvées" pour tenter de s'en débarasser sont nombreuses. Mais une me plait particulièrement :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-PowerMac-...807847271QQcategoryZ51036QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Heu, voilà j'le vend parce que j'ai réalisé qu'il était trop puissant pour l'usage que j'en fais..."

Autant dire que les enchères sont au plus bas.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu m'as donné une idée. Je suis allé faire un tour sur ebay.com pour jeter un oeil sur les enchères de PowerMacs, c'est étrange comme on trouve beaucoup de 1.8 SP FSB 600 Mhz...
> Les excuses "trouvées" pour tenter de s'en débarasser sont nombreuses. Mais une me plait particulièrement :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-PowerMac-...807847271QQcategoryZ51036QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




oui et moi G vu un DP 2,7 +23" HD pour 45 euros,l'enchere est presque finie,mais le type dit de le contacter ou je sais pas quoi...
j'acheterai pas un ordi sur eBay ...ca sent l'arnaque  des fois...surement que le type a volé le PM...


----------



## Homer06 (11 Septembre 2005)

Je l'admet, vous avez raison ....

Si des problèmes existaient déjà sous Panther, ça ne fait qu'enfoncer le clou, c'est très bien ça !!

Attendons le "patch" et la 10.4.3, et sinon ACTION !!


Si on doit agir je ferai partie de l'action collective, c'est certain !!


----------



## slainer68 (11 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu m'as donné une idée. Je suis allé faire un tour sur ebay.com pour jeter un oeil sur les enchères de PowerMacs, c'est étrange comme on trouve beaucoup de 1.8 SP FSB 600 Mhz...
> Les excuses "trouvées" pour tenter de s'en débarasser sont nombreuses. Mais une me plait particulièrement :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-PowerMac-G5-1-8GHz-1GB-NEW-COND-w-OSX-10-4-Tiger_W0QQitemZ5807847271QQcategoryZ51036QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Hum... Tu donnes un exemple, mais regarde l'enchère. Elle est déjà à 610 dollars US et il reste encore 5 jours ce qui est énorme pour une enchère eBay et le vendeur a moins de 10 évaluations ! C'est plutot pas mal comme lancement je trouve.
Moi perso j'ai plus de 30 évaluations positives sur mon compte eBay...


----------



## magicmerlin (12 Septembre 2005)

je propose , si rien ne se passe de nous rencontrer via ichat et de monter un dossier béton auprès de que choisir , c'est en restant unis et dans la légalité qu'on avancera ,c'est pour cela slainer que je te comprends oui et non .linux c'est bien ,mais il faut que l'on reste unis je pense que tu dis ça dans la colère et je te comprends .... desfois j'en ai marre aussi et j'ai envie de le revendre ....
restons unis et nous gagnerons !
nous sommes le 12 il reste 3 semaines après ça on bombarde ! punition !


----------



## magicmerlin (12 Septembre 2005)

ça y est on a passé la barre des 200 !
http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html


----------



## baygonjaune007 (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je rejoins le groupe.

Acheté un PM G5 late 2004 (#YM4397SDQYT) en decembre 2004. Conf de base. ajouté : disque de 120 Go Maxtor, 256 Mo noname fournis par revendeur Apple, 2 * 512 Mo Corsair, Carte Alchemy TV DVR, module BT apple.

Machine livre avec Panther.

La situation : 

pb d'arret de la machine.
pb de veille.

la version 10.3.8 corrige le bug de l'arret.
pour la veille, tout est desactivé.... Mince sur une telle machine c'est dingue....

Passage à Tiger

la situation :

le pb des arrets reapparait.
le pb de veille reste.
nouveau pb d'OpenGL plein ecran, QT etc...
 
la version 10.4.1 corrige le pb des arrets.

un petit truc en plus :

J'ai un ecran Iiyama Prolite 511S resolution nominale : 1600x1200.
Si la machine demarre a froid, OK. Sinon La machine n'arrive pas a activer l'ecran .... C'est a dire que tout tourne correctement (on le voit bien en SSH), mais pas d'ecran.
En mettant une resolution plus base le bp n'apparait pas, il n'apparait pas non plus si je me mets sur le port VGA.
Solution : j'ai deux petits scripts qui bascule la resolution en 1280 en sortant de session et qui bascule la resolution en 1600 en entrant en session .....

Voila....


----------



## Thorne^ (14 Septembre 2005)

It does not seem to be possible to trust the informations from Apple coworkers.   

Today reported a customer, he had a phone call with a Level2-Support Guy, who said they test a firmware update, which is supposed for a release up to the end of the next week, if nothing unexpected happens. 

To remind you all, last week on Friday, I received  a phone call, there were said "up to the end of the coming week" (means this week ).


----------



## PixiesII (14 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> It does not seem to be possible to trust the informations from Apple coworkers.
> 
> Today reported a customer, he had a phone call with a Level2-Support Guy, who said they test a firmware update, which is supposed for a release up to the end of the next week, if nothing unexpected happens.
> 
> To remind you all, last week on Friday, I received a phone call, there were said "up to the end of the coming week" (means this week ).


Au moins il reconnaissent quelque chose, ce qui ne m'est pas encore arrivé. Et si plusieurs sources parlent d'update de firmware (précisémment) et pas d'autre type de manipulation, y'aurait-il un fond de vérité ? Je ne parle pas du délai mais de la mise à jour...

Je me surprends à vouloir avoir confiance en Apple... décidémment


----------



## zenzen (14 Septembre 2005)

Je sens gros comme une maison, qu'ils n'ont pas encore réussit à faire un firmware qui corrige le probleme....
Par contre ils ont passé un message comme quoi il faut dire au client qu'il n'a plus qu'une semaine à attendre, ca le calme un peu et permet de gagner du temps...


----------



## Moumoune (14 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Je sens gros comme une maison, qu'ils n'ont pas encore réussit à faire un firmware qui corrige le probleme....
> Par contre ils ont passé un message comme quoi il faut dire au client qu'il n'a plus qu'une semaine à attendre, ca le calme un peu et permet de gagner du temps...



Si Apple adopte une stratégie aussi grossière, je serai peiné. En effet, ils prennent les devants en fixant un ultimatum, ils se doutent bien que nous les attendonds au tournant. 
Ils ont passé 4 mois à ne fixer aucune date, ça ne les a pas dérangé pour autant. 
Je suis confiant pour la sortie du patch avant la fin de la semaine, sinon on aura vraiment un signe fort de la considération qu'Apple nous porte...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple adopte une stratégie aussi grossière, je serai peiné. En effet, ils prennent les devants en fixant un ultimatum, ils se doutent bien que nous les attendonds au tournant.
> Ils ont passé 4 mois à ne fixer aucune date, ça ne les a pas dérangé pour autant.
> Je suis confiant pour la sortie du patch avant la fin de la semaine, sinon on aura vraiment un signe fort de la considération qu'Apple nous porte...



moi aussi j'y croit...
si on ne peut plus croire en Apple ,en matiere d'informatique ,qui reste til ,en qui avoir confiance?
ce serait dommage ,qu'ils nous lachent ,donc j'y crois...
a la fin de cette semaine ,ou de la suivante?


----------



## slainer68 (14 Septembre 2005)

Post Hors Sujet, désolé.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'y croit...
> si on ne peut plus croire en Apple ,en matiere d'informatique ,qui reste til ,en qui avoir confiance?



mouarf ! nan mais quand même ça me fait sourire ce genre de citations...
Et la communauté du libre ? on l'oublie toujours celle là... désolé de te dire mais c'est en la communauté du libre que j'ai le plus confiance aujourd'hui pas en une seule boite ciblée...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Post Hors Sujet, désolé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'en doute pas,C surement bien ,mais pour moi ,Apple C toute ma vie en informatique...chui fan depuis 20 ans ,alors...
donc j''y crois ...malgré tout...
meme si cette histoire de bug me chagrine...


----------



## magicmerlin (14 Septembre 2005)

comme je l'ai dit plus haut , ce sera punition   
je suis d'ailleurs passé aujourd'hui près de ufc que choisir à rennes ,
ça m'a bien démmangé ......
mais! je suis comme sydney  un nostalgique du mac .
alors j'attends une dernière fois .....
mais ce sera la dernière        
pour ce qui est de linux , j'aime bien mandrakemove ,
et ubuntu que je n'arrive pas à installer  :rateau: 
mais mon préféré c'est osx malgrè notre malheur ...  
alors apple bouge toi !
c'est dans ton intérêt !!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Septembre 2005)

vous avez lu ca?
Après quelques SAV sur les Imac G5, j'ai constaté au démontage un détail qui peut devenir un problème.
Sur le circuit de ventilation sur du processeur G5 à l'entrée du radiateur, qui est composé d'ailettes en cuivre séparées entre elles de quelques mm, la poussière s'accumule à l'entrée en quantité suffisante pour pratiquement boucher le circuit de ventilation du radiateur.
Comme l'air circule mois bien la turbine tourne plus vite.
Ce problème je l'ai constaté sur les Imac G5 les plus anciens.

moi je vous dit,quand le bug sera solutionné,on se félicitera d'avoir pris le mono 1,8 plutot qu'un iMac ...
meme si ce dernier est beau ,je trouve que mettre un G5 derriere l'écran ,niveua ventilation ,ca doit pas etre top...


----------



## magicmerlin (15 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vous avez lu ca?
> Après quelques SAV sur les Imac G5, j'ai constaté au démontage un détail qui peut devenir un problème.
> Sur le circuit de ventilation sur du processeur G5 à l'entrée du radiateur, qui est composé d'ailettes en cuivre séparées entre elles de quelques mm, la poussière s'accumule à l'entrée en quantité suffisante pour pratiquement boucher le circuit de ventilation du radiateur.
> Comme l'air circule mois bien la turbine tourne plus vite.
> ...




oui j'ai vu les photos sur mac B
pour le bug .........
enfin qui vivra verra ......
marche bien sous panther par contre ........


----------



## AuGie (17 Septembre 2005)

Petit Up : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-09-17/#11574

Bon courage a vous tous


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Septembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Petit Up : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-09-17/#11574
> 
> Bon courage a vous tous




oui G lu çà aussi...
notre pb est un pb logiciel ,qui n'affecte pas tout le systeme...a part ce pb du plein écran ,Tiger fonctionne :je répète ,pour moi ,un mac incompatible tiger ,est un mac sur lequel on ne peut pas installer Tiger...
je ne suis pas sur que le fait d'avancer comme argument l'incompatibilité soit une bonne idée...dans ce genre de situation ,les mots sont très important...on parle d'un bug ,mais pas d'une incompatibilité...
sinon ,apres 10.4.3 ,on pourra se mobiliser...mais je reste confiant...
qu'aurait ton du acheter ,pour le meme prix?un imac G5 ?
ils ont eu des pbs de condensateur,maintenant ils ont des pbs de poussiere qui va tout boucher...
combien de temps va durer un iMac G5 ?a mon avis ,le power mac etait un meilleur choix ,ce bug a un peu terni notre achat ,évidement ...


----------



## AuGie (17 Septembre 2005)

Ouais mais bon, les premier G5 -> Freeze et alim bruit de grillon, les G5 Mono -> Bug open GL, les powerbook -> Bug ecran ( tache + sombre + pixel mort ), bug du slot mémoire...., iMacG5 -> Condensateur puis maintenant probleme de T°, les ibook -> Probleme vidéo et .....

C'est quand meme un peu dur là, et à chaque fois ces problemes, il faut se battre avec Apple pour les faire reconnaitre. 

C'est clair qu'un G5 qui ne marche pas sur Tiger c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde, mais alors vraiment !!!

Je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec vous, je n'ai pas ce G5 là mais je me suis frappé ma lecture du topic entier. C'est absolument SCANDALEUX, un appel à RMC ( Bourdin ou grande gueule pour ceux qui connaisse la radio ), ca pourrait peut etre faire bouger Apple, de la faire savoir,  créer carrement un site web francais qui regroupe l'ensemble des macusers laisé par Apple. Ou une association de consommateurs...

En tout cas, bon courage, c'est vraiment chiant d'avoir un mac qui freeze, surtout quand on est Fan de la pomme et que l'on parle en " bien ", limite a faire swither nos amis ou ....


----------



## magicmerlin (19 Septembre 2005)

C'est clair qu'un G5 qui ne marche pas sur Tiger c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde, mais alors vraiment !!!



tout à fait d'accord !
de toute façon la 10.4.3 c'est la date butoir !  
si rien n'est fait c'est ufc , et pourquoi pas un avocat ?
j'ai du acheter tiger en avril ou mars je ne sait plus ,
ça commence à faire très long !
et nous ne sommes pas seuls , on a passé la barre des 225 !
http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html
   
je ne me laisserai pas faire !


----------



## Homer06 (20 Septembre 2005)

Toujours rien ......

Et la fin de semaine est bien passée .....
Ca sent pas très bon ........


Je continue à croiser les doigts !


----------



## slainer68 (20 Septembre 2005)

bah en fait y en a d'autres qui doivent espérer qu'il n'y a pas de correctif qui sorte pour la fin du mois... ils pourront garder leur bi-pro...


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Septembre 2005)

on est quand même vachement patients je trouve ........


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

surtout que steve jobs a dit à la presse qu'il avait les meilleurs ingé du monde


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> surtout que steve jobs a dit à la presse qu'il avait les meilleurs ingé du monde




oui je l'ai lu aussi ......
et bien qu'ils se bougent !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slainer68 (21 Septembre 2005)

Vu sur macbidouille.com :
"Suite à notre brève sur les Powermac G5 1,8 GHz, un de nos lecteurs anglophones, Dan, nous a contacté pour nous livrer quelques informations.
Et il a de quoi connaître le problème, puisque sa société a commandé 122 de ces damnées machines.
Selon ses informations, Apple devrait proposer à la fin du mois ou au tout début du mois d'octobre une solution définitive à cet épineux problème. Nous n'avons pas plus d'informations sur le moyen par lequel le problème sera résolu, mais c'est très probablement via une mise à jour de son firmware."

Ma réponse :


Oui... oui oui.

en meme temps ce genre de news ça fait plaisir mais en meme temps...
ça fait depuis juillet que environ toutes les 2 semaines on reçoit des messages de ce style : "untel a appelé apple et un gugus lui a dit que ça sera corrigé dans X semaines, blah blah". Il y a 2 semaines on a encore eu un message comme quoi un utilisateur allemand avait eu un gars chez apple lui disant que ça serait corrigé pour la fin de la semaine. Rien. Puis à nouveau : "Sera corrigé pour cette fin de semaine". Toujours rien. Maintenant c'est : "Fin septembre, début octobre"...

Comment on peut encore y croire alors qu'il y a ce genre de rumeurs depuis le début de l'été ?

La seule note positive de cette news c'est bien de savoir qu'une boite a une centaine de ces machines, il a donc plus de poids ! J'espère que l'admin de cette boîte en profite bien pour faire pression sur Apple. Parce que malheureusement nous, au niveau individuel ils nous prennent pour de la merde.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur macbidouille.com :
> "Suite à notre brève sur les Powermac G5 1,8 GHz, un de nos lecteurs anglophones, Dan, nous a contacté pour nous livrer quelques informations.
> Et il a de quoi connaître le problème, puisque sa société a commandé 122 de ces damnées machines.
> Selon ses informations, Apple devrait proposer à la fin du mois ou au tout début du mois d'octobre une solution définitive à cet épineux problème. Nous n'avons pas plus d'informations sur le moyen par lequel le problème sera résolu, mais c'est très probablement via une mise à jour de son firmware."
> ...




ca va venir ,t'inquiete pas ...la patience est la meilleur des vertue...


----------



## OSXFA (21 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur macbidouille.com :
> "Suite à notre brève sur les Powermac G5 1,8 GHz, un de nos lecteurs anglophones, Dan, nous a contacté pour nous livrer quelques informations.
> Et il a de quoi connaître le problème, puisque sa société a commandé 122 de ces damnées machines.
> Selon ses informations, Apple devrait proposer à la fin du mois ou au tout début du mois d'octobre une solution définitive à cet épineux problème. Nous n'avons pas plus d'informations sur le moyen par lequel le problème sera résolu, mais c'est très probablement via une mise à jour de son firmware."
> ...



Personnellement j'y crois. Cela corrobore les dires de la personne du service clientèle APPLE EUROPE que j'avais eu au bout du fil il y a quelques semaines. c'est à peu près les dates qu'elle m'avait annoncé....

Soyons alors optimistes !!  Le firmware va arriver !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'y crois. Cela corrobore les dires de la personne du service clientèle APPLE EUROPE que j'avais eu au bout du fil il y a quelques semaines. c'est à peu près les dates qu'elle m'avait annoncé....
> 
> Soyons alors optimistes !!  Le firmware va arriver !!




bien sur qu'il va arriver...
dans quelques jours ,on en parlera plus de ce foutu bug...


----------



## slainer68 (21 Septembre 2005)

"_A few germans reported: Level2 Supporters said to them a few days ago, Apple works on a bugfix solution, which could be a Firmware Update or a Tiger bugfix, or combined. A possible release was assumed for the next 7-14 days, means middle of August._".
Message posté par Thorne fin juillet. Sans commentaire.


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Septembre 2005)

This Dan with the 122 Macs is well known to me, he works as Admin for a american University. I knew also already, that two Apple co-workers visited him and said to him "at the the end of September or early October an update should be available, if nothing unexpected happens". 

Well, It sounds to good to be true, therefore I am very sceptical. Let us hope, they do not disappoint 
us again.


Translation english -french with Babelfish :

Ce Dan avec les 122 Macs est bien connu à moi, il travaille comme Admin pour une université américaine. J'ai su également déjà, collègues de ce deux Apple lui ont rendus visite et ont dit à lui "à le fin septembre ou début octobre où une mise à jour devrait être disponible, si rien inattendue ne se produit". 

Bien, elle retentit au bon d'être vraie, donc je suis très sceptique. Espérons, ils ne nous déçoivent pas encore.


----------



## Thorne^ (21 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> "_A few germans reported: Level2 Supporters said to them a few days ago, Apple works on a bugfix solution, which could be a Firmware Update or a Tiger bugfix, or combined. A possible release was assumed for the next 7-14 days, means middle of August._".
> Message posté par Thorne fin juillet. Sans commentaire.



Yes, its the most given answer by Apples Level2 Support Guys, since months...

My personal last Information by Apple was (they called me on phone): "the bugfix comes till the end of next week." This phone call was 12 or 13 days ago. But as every time before, it wasn't true.

Apple gave 14 Days ago a brand new Power Mac 2.3GHz DP as replacement to a german User, who lives in America. I have a scanned copy of the letter by Apple.

My confidence in information from Apple, is very small in this affair.


----------



## magicmerlin (21 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Yes, its the most given answer by Apples Level2 Support Guys, since months...
> 
> My personal last Information by Apple was (they called me on phone): "the bugfix comes till the end of next week." This phone call was 12 or 13 days ago. But as every time before, it wasn't true.
> 
> ...




bon ben voilà ..........
tant que l'on a pas de nouvelles officielles ,
faut pas s'emballer


----------



## esperluette (22 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je subis le même problème que vous sur mon G5 1,8. Une idée me vient à l'esprit, puisque l'Apple expo se tient à Paris en ce moment, ne serait il pas judicieux de se réunir entre possesseurs franciliens de G5 1,8 à problème, et de se rendre groupés au stand Applecare de l'Apple Expo, histoire de leur mettre un petit peu la pression?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2005)

esperluette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je subis le même problème que vous sur mon G5 1,8. Une idée me vient à l'esprit, puisque l'Apple expo se tient à Paris en ce moment, ne serait il pas judicieux de se réunir entre possesseurs franciliens de G5 1,8 à problème, et de se rendre groupés au stand Applecare de l'Apple Expo, histoire de leur mettre un petit peu la pression?




mais ouiallez y non de nom ...si GT tout pres ,j'y serai allé ...
allez y les gars ,,et tenez nous au courant


----------



## SuperCed (22 Septembre 2005)

esperluette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je subis le même problème que vous sur mon G5 1,8. Une idée me vient à l'esprit, puisque l'Apple expo se tient à Paris en ce moment, ne serait il pas judicieux de se réunir entre possesseurs franciliens de G5 1,8 à problème, et de se rendre groupés au stand Applecare de l'Apple Expo, histoire de leur mettre un petit peu la pression?



Avec des battes de baseball, et on coupe un doigt à chaque mec du SAV qui dit que c'est pas vrai.

Oula, je vais me faire accuser d'incitation à la violence moi...


----------



## zenzen (22 Septembre 2005)

J'ai une meilleur idée moi.... On se regroupe, et on fait un casse.... On embarque un PM G5 pour chacun d'entre nous qui avons le probleme...

En fait j'hésite à y aller avec mon ordi sous le bras (plutot dans le coffre), et demander ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour mon bug..... En leur montrant le bug...
J'ai plus confiance en Apple avec cette histoire surtout que ma garantie se termine dans 35 jours  
Si jamais OS X est craqué sur un classique PC, je risque pas de racheter un mac.... En attendant je garde mon canard et je travail sur mon iBook (si c'est pas un comble...)


----------



## magicmerlin (22 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une meilleur idée moi.... On se regroupe, et on fait un casse.... On embarque un PM G5 pour chacun d'entre nous qui avons le probleme...
> 
> En fait j'hésite à y aller avec mon ordi sous le bras (plutot dans le coffre), et demander ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour mon bug..... En leur montrant le bug...
> J'ai plus confiance en Apple avec cette histoire surtout que ma garantie se termine dans 35 jours
> Si jamais OS X est craqué sur un classique PC, je risque pas de racheter un mac.... En attendant je garde mon canard et je travail sur mon iBook (si c'est pas un comble...)





te casse pas le dos ....ça n'en vaut pas la peine ,( je parle d'emmener le g5 à apple expo ).
mais bon je ne suis pas donneur de leçons si ta garantie finie dans 35 jours .....
un recommandé avec accusé de réception , pour laisser une trace 
 
ça me semble bien


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> te casse pas le dos ....ça n'en vaut pas la peine ,( je parle d'emmener le g5 à apple expo ).
> mais bon je ne suis pas donneur de leçons si ta garantie finie dans 35 jours .....
> un recommandé avec accusé de réception , pour laisser une trace
> 
> ça me semble bien



le bug sera resolu d'ici la fin du mois ou le début du suivant ,
il ne peut en etre autrement ...


----------



## Nicky Larson (22 Septembre 2005)

Quand on regarde les machines à problème, on constate que c'est surtout les machines "powered by IBM" qui foirent le plus.

C'est peut être aussi une des raisons du passage à Intel.


----------



## magicmerlin (22 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le bug sera resolu d'ici la fin du mois ou le début du suivant ,
> il ne peut en etre autrement ...



que la force soit avec toi....
 
bon c'est juste une blague pour enquiquiner sydney    
en attendant restons unis ! 
on va gagner !


----------



## magicmerlin (22 Septembre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Quand on regarde les machines à problème, on constate que c'est surtout les machines "powered by IBM" qui foirent le plus.
> 
> C'est peut être aussi une des raisons du passage à Intel.


..pas sûr ...........


----------



## Thorne^ (23 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le bug sera resolu d'ici la fin du mois ou le début du suivant ,
> il ne peut en etre autrement ...



Sure, sure 

And after the first week in october....

Macuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Level2 Guy


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Septembre 2005)

petite info :mon G5 est allumé depuis 4 jours ,9h et 38 min !
qui a dit que notre mac n'est pas compatible avec Tiger?
et il travaille ,ces temps ci ,mon G5 !


----------



## zenzen (24 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> petite info :mon G5 est allumé depuis 4 jours ,9h et 38 min !
> qui a dit que notre mac n'est pas compatible avec Tiger?
> et il travaille ,ces temps ci ,mon G5 !



Meme pas cap d'aller sur le site d'Apple sur l'onglet quicktime.......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Septembre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas cap d'aller sur le site d'Apple sur l'onglet quicktime.......



ah ben si la je peux ,j'ai eteint le mac hier soir ,pour vider les swapfiles...


----------



## magicmerlin (25 Septembre 2005)

anne ma soeur anne ,ne vois tu rien venir ?????    
si la 10.4.3 et un nouveau firmware   


 oups je m'étais endormi ......


----------



## slainer68 (25 Septembre 2005)

45 pages de messages pour au final rien. J'entends le vent dehors. Je suis déjà en train de préparer mon annonce eBay. Je suis prêt à poster ça le jour de la sortie de la 10.4.3.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> 45 pages de messages pour au final rien. J'entends le vent dehors. Je suis déjà en train de préparer mon annonce eBay. Je suis prêt à poster ça le jour de la sortie de la 10.4.3.


 
Et moi je prépare mon carnet de chèques, mais vous n'êtes pas beaucoup à passer à l'acte...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je prépare mon carnet de chèques, mais vous n'êtes pas beaucoup à passer à l'acte...




C sur que je prefere un G5 avec  un bug qui sera (?) résolu a un emac soufflerie...
j'ai encore ce bruit sourd dans le oreilles...
donc tu fais comme moi ,tu le revends?


----------



## Moumoune (26 Septembre 2005)

Vous êtes beaucoup à chercher à revendre vore PowerMac ? 
La côte de ce modèle n'est pas au plus fort chez les initiés... Et le vendre à un béotien sans le prévenir du bug, ce n'est pas très déonthologique. Que faire ?


----------



## slainer68 (26 Septembre 2005)

Enfin un peu de news à propos du bug.

Je lis souvent les news sur les sites PC ou plus généralistes comme clubic.com, presencepc.com, pcinpact.com, etc... Généralement, ces sites généralistes, lorsqu'ils parlent d'Apple ou de Mac ne nous apprennent rien de ce que l'on sait déjà des sites Mac qui ont les infos plus rapidement...

Il y a eu récemment sur PPC une interview du directeur d'Apple France et un article sur l'Apple Expo, et dedans, que vois-je ? On parle de notre bug ! La partie parle de la 10.4.3 et explique que cette version corrigera le problème de freeze.
De suite je contacte l'auteur de l'article pour lui demander s'il a écrit ça parce qu'il a réellement obtenu des infos à l'AppleExpo ou s'il ne fait que rapporter les messages de rumeurs d'autres sites comme macbidouille.com.

J'ai reçu la réponse. A prendre avec des pincettes comme d'habitude. Le journaliste semble avoir effectivement eu des infos sur ce problème à l'Ap pleExpo et via M. François Rondeau de Apple France. Selon les infos que le journaliste a obtenu il en ressort qu'il n'y aura pas de "patch" ou de "correction" seule et que cette correction ne pourrait être que dans une mise à jour mineure de MacOS X (10.4.3). Donc à priori il n'y aurait pas de correction via une MAJ du firmware mais cette correction se fera par la 10.4.3. Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre cette mise à jour. En gros cela ne change rien à ce que j'avais prévu (attendre 10.4.3 et revendre si bug toujours pas corrigé).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes beaucoup à chercher à revendre vore PowerMac ?
> La côte de ce modèle n'est pas au plus fort chez les initiés... Et le vendre à un béotien sans le prévenir du bug, ce n'est pas très déonthologique. Que faire ?


non je le garde ...je freeze plus de toute facon...


----------



## Moumoune (26 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un peu de news à propos du bug.
> 
> Je lis souvent les news sur les sites PC ou plus généralistes comme clubic.com, presencepc.com, pcinpact.com, etc... Généralement, ces sites généralistes, lorsqu'ils parlent d'Apple ou de Mac ne nous apprennent rien de ce que l'on sait déjà des sites Mac qui ont les infos plus rapidement...
> 
> ...



Encore un son de cloche différent qui va à l'encontre des rumeurs "Firmware update"... Que penser ?


----------



## OSXFA (26 Septembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Encore un son de cloche différent qui va à l'encontre des rumeurs "Firmware update"... Que penser ?




Faut voir... Mais si le correctif doit être inclus dans la MAJ 10.4.3, ce n'est pas encore fait ! La dernière build 8F28 de la 10.4.3 ne concerne en rien notre bug....  Ceci dit, la version finale de la 10.4.3 est annoncée pour la mi-octobre, donc il y aura encore d'autres builds d'ici là...

Moi, APPLE m'avait parlé de MAJ firmware...  Mais bon, peu importe le vecteur, firmware ou correctif incorporé dans une MAJ système... L'important est que ce soit corrigé et sur ce point, tous les témoignages et "promesses" d'APPLE semblent converger...  

Honnêtement, je ne crois pas qu'APPLE puisse mentir à ce point et à tous les niveaux, y compris le directeur d'APPLE FRANCE !!  Donc, je suis assez optimiste !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir... Mais si le correctif doit être inclus dans la MAJ 10.4.3, ce n'est pas encore fait ! La dernière build 8F28 de la 10.4.3 ne concerne en rien notre bug....  Ceci dit, la version finale de la 10.4.3 est annoncée pour la mi-octobre, donc il y aura encore d'autres builds d'ici là...
> 
> Moi, APPLE m'avait parlé de MAJ firmware...  Mais bon, peu importe le vecteur, firmware ou correctif incorporé dans une MAJ système... L'important est que ce soit corrigé et sur ce point, tous les témoignages et "promesses" d'APPLE semblent converger...
> 
> Honnêtement, je ne crois pas qu'APPLE puisse mentir à ce point et à tous les niveaux, y compris le directeur d'APPLE FRANCE !!  Donc, je suis assez optimiste !



tout pareil !optimiste il faut y croire!
comme dit plus haut ,je ne freeze plus ,il faut s'adapter...ca ne me gene plus ...
mais bon ,meme si Graphic converter est mon logiciel par défaut pour les diaporamas,et ce meme avant Tiger,j'aimerai de temps en temps profiter d'iphoto sans avoir besoin de redemarrer avant...
mais bon,je me dit que redemarrer,ca vide le swap...
quand a QT,ya meme pas encore le module divx ,et de toute facon ,avant pour les videos full screen ,CT deja Mplayer ,maintenant C VLC que je trouve génial...
itunes?les anim sont certes jolies ,mais C gadget...autant mettre en veille d'ecran...
le jeu?je suis pas joueur...
reste une derniere chose que je peux pas prévoir:les pages web avec des QT...
pour le reste,ca baigne pour moi ,je suis philosophe ,calme et optimiste quant a l'issu du pb...


----------



## SuperCed (27 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil !optimiste il faut y croire!
> comme dit plus haut ,je ne freeze plus ,il faut s'adapter...ca ne me gene plus ...
> mais bon ,meme si Graphic converter est mon logiciel par défaut pour les diaporamas,et ce meme avant Tiger,j'aimerai de temps en temps profiter d'iphoto sans avoir besoin de redemarrer avant...
> mais bon,je me dit que redemarrer,ca vide le swap...
> ...



Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour accepter ça.
A votre place, je me serais fait remplacer le Mac par un bipro.

Et vous croyez beaucoup trop à la bienveillance d'Apple.

Peut être que d'ici juin 2006, vous pourrez installer Tiger...


----------



## slainer68 (27 Septembre 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour accepter ça.
> A votre place, je me serais fait remplacer le Mac par un bipro.
> 
> Et vous croyez beaucoup trop à la bienveillance d'Apple.
> ...



Non. Un jour après la sortie de la 10.4.3 mon G5 sera sur ebay.


----------



## Raisin (28 Septembre 2005)

Apparement y a un correctif prevu pour dans quelques jours...........Mais bon rien d'officiel.
Si il ne sorte pas de correctif avant la fin de ma garantie j'achete plus de Mac  . Je garde le boitier du G5 et je fait un PC sous linux dedans unn petit coup de meuleuse et y a tout qui doit rentrer


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Et si vous suiviez l'idée de SuperCed (cf sa signature) ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2005)

Résolution du bug du G5 1.8 GHz rev 2 imminente ? - Lionel - 05:29:22 - Réactions

Dan qui nous a redonné espoir au sujet des G5 mono 1,8 GHz révision 2, nous a recontacté pour nous informer que la sortie du patch tant attendu pour cette machine serait imminente, peut-être même cette semaine.
Souhaitons que rien ne vienne retarder cette sortie !

macbidouille dixit


----------



## Moumoune (28 Septembre 2005)

Ca se précise, ca se précise... On va peut-être en voir le bout...


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Septembre 2005)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302212

Power Mac G5 (Late 2004) 1.8GHz models stop responding randomly
----------------------------------------
Some 1.8 GHz models of Power Mac G5 (Late 2004) computers may experience any of the following symptoms:

- The computer may freeze when performing certain video-intensive tasks for extended periods of time, such as a full screen slideshows, QuickTime playback, or some games.
- The optical drive may not eject when you've been using the computer for about two hours.
- Internet Connect may become unresponsive when you've been using the computer for about two hours.
(This issue can affect either internal or external modems that use PPP as well as DSL modems that connect using the PPPoE protocol.)
- Attached displays may not wake up properly after the computer, running Mac OS X 10.4, has been sleeping for an extended period of time. The computer seems to wake up, but the display doesn't.

These symptoms only occur with the 1.8 GHz model of Power Mac G5 (Late 2004) computers. Apple Engineering has identified the cause of these symptoms and is developing an update to address the issue. At this time we can not provide a specific date when the update will be available, but this document will be updated as more information becomes available.

In the interim, making the the following changes in the Energy Saver pane of System Preferences may reduce the occurrence of these symptoms until the updates are available:

1. From the Apple menu, choose System Preferences.
2. Click on the Energy Saver pane.
3. Under the Sleep tab:
- Drag the slider under "Put the computer to sleep when it is inactive for:" to Never
- Drag the slider under "Put the display to sleep when the computer is inactive for:" to Never
4. Under the Options tab:
- Set Processor Performance to the "Highest" setting instead of "Automatic".


----------



## YannisA (29 Septembre 2005)

Thorne,

I've got the same work-around from apple support....and until now i have avoided the freeze (may was i lucky).

But one thing is sure....Apple is aware of the troubles and they assume it!!!


----------



## Thorne^ (29 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Thorne,
> 
> I've got the same work-around from apple support....and until now i have avoided the freeze (may was i lucky).
> 
> But one thing is sure....Apple is aware of the troubles and they assume it!!!



Well as i mentioned a few months ago, the work-around is well known to me since march 2005, it was always my personal default setting, and it didnt prevent the freeze.

I agree its good to see they agree in public all the errors are true, but it means also Apple can still not provide a specific date when the update will be available!
It seems to be clear for me, a update for it isn't around the corner, else they would have said a supposed release date and they didnt say will it be a Firmware or the Tiger 10.4.3 Update.

But it means for me, the PowerMac G5 2,0 DP is my property on Friday after Midnight.  

I hope for you and all others that you can get an Dual G5 Mac as replacement too, in case they can not offer a Bugfix. Who knows, maybe a new G5 2.3 

_ct a german IT Magazine wrote today:_

Translated with Babelfish:

*Apple grants series errors with the Power Mac G5 * 

The last G5-Macs with 1,8-GHz-Single-Prozessor and 600 MHz system bus clock of Apple suffers from puzzling freezing and waking up problems under Mac OS X 10,4 (c't reported in the number 16/2005). 
The computers refuse the service after two hours of period of operation with certain actions such as Full screen video or 3D-Games and can neither with mouse nor keyboard be served. 

Many concerning had announced themselves on the Website G5Freeze.com, but so far each fundamental statement to the problem was refused by Apple. Also an inquiry c't remained unanswered. Obviously since 28 September now one is on 26 August dated support side with Apple the USA attainable, which confirms the error. On an update on the part of the Apple developers one work, one time for the publication is however yet to be foreseen. As reasonable remedy Apple recommends a switching of the state of rest and the automatic energy saving of the processor off. Whom constantly its Single-G5 under tigers freezes, that can naturally also under Panther (10,3.) work, if the computer thereby was delivered.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Well as i mentioned a few months ago, the work-around is well known to me since march 2005, it was always my personal default setting, and it didnt prevent the freeze.
> 
> I agree its good to see they agree in public all the errors are true, but it means also Apple can still not provide a specific date when the update will be available!
> It seems to be clear for me, a update for it isn't around the corner, else they would have said a supposed release date and they didnt say will it be a Firmware or the Tiger 10.4.3 Update.
> ...



ben voila ,on a partiellement gagné:cela signifie que le pb est enfin reconnu publiquement sur le site apple,et que on aura un correctif...
et si pas de correctif, un echange,forcement...
maintenant il reste a etre patient...


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2005)

> G5 mono 1,8 GHz, Apple botte en touche - Lionel - 18:54:25 - Réactions
> 
> Alors qu'on attend désespérément une mise à jour du firmware des G5 mono 1,8 GHz Rev 2, Apple propose une solution temporaire.
> 1) Dans les préférences système, désactiver la mise en veille de la machine et de l'écran
> ...



Alors , dégoûtés ???

Y a de quoi...

SHAME ON APPLE !


----------



## slainer68 (29 Septembre 2005)

Cette news a deux conséquences sympatiques pour nous :
1) Elle officialise enfin nos problèmes à tous après 6 mois de galère.
2) Elle parle effectivement de tous les problèmes de ce G5 sans en oublier aucun, ce qui veut dire que lorsque le patch sera prêt, tous nos problèmes seront enfin corrigés et pas uniquement le bug OpenGL... Donc on pourra aussi enfin utiliser les options d'énergie sans craindre un freeze ou un blocage du lecteur... OUF !

Allez !!! On veut le voir arriver ce patch bordel !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors , dégoûtés ???
> 
> Y a de quoi...
> 
> SHAME ON APPLE !




je t 'en prie...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Cette news a deux conséquences sympatiques pour nous :
> 1) Elle officialise enfin nos problèmes à tous après 6 mois de galère.
> 2) Elle parle effectivement de tous les problèmes de ce G5 sans en oublier aucun, ce qui veut dire que lorsque le patch sera prêt, tous nos problèmes seront enfin corrigés et pas uniquement le bug OpenGL... Donc on pourra aussi enfin utiliser les options d'énergie sans craindre un freeze ou un blocage du lecteur... OUF !
> 
> Allez !!! On veut le voir arriver ce patch bordel !!



ton message fait plaisir a lire !toi qui est le plus pessimiste d'entre nous ,ca fait plaisir de te voir un peu plus optimiste !bravo !
courage!


----------



## OSXFA (29 Septembre 2005)

Ce communiqué d'APPLE me fait également plaisir, car APPLE reconnait enfin les problèmes du PowerMac G5 Mono late 2004 (certes tardivement, mais bon.....)
On sait maintenant qu'un correctif est en préparation, c'est officiel et cela met un terme à toutes les suputations pessimistes à ce sujet.
Seul hic, c'est que nous ne savons pas quand le correctif sera disponible... Mais nous espérons tous que cela ne sera pas trop long !!

Je profite aussi de ce post pour m'élever contre les propos exagérés tenus par certains sur plusieurs forums. Non ! Le PowerMac G5 mono 1.8 Ghz late 2004 n'est pas une "bouse" ! Loin de là !  C'est une excellente machine, performante, silencieuse, fiable qui a l'avantage (par rapport à l'iMac) d'être une machine évolutive et qui offre un bon rapport qualité/prix.

Quand ce p*** de bug sera résolu et qu'il n'y aura plus de souci avec notre PM G5, on aura une bonne machine et je n'ai personnellement aucune envie de m'en séparer pour le moment !!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Pas de certe tardivement : vous vous êtes fais entuber, point. Et ce n'est pas étonnant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Ce communiqué d'APPLE me fait également plaisir, car APPLE reconnait enfin les problèmes du PowerMac G5 Mono late 2004 (certes tardivement, mais bon.....)
> On sait maintenant qu'un correctif est en préparation, c'est officiel et cela met un terme à toutes les suputations pessimistes à ce sujet.
> Seul hic, c'est que nous ne savons pas quand le correctif sera disponible... Mais nous espérons tous que cela ne sera pas trop long !!
> 
> ...



je ne disais pas autre chose sur la page d'acueil de mac gé tt a l'heure...
C vrai que cette machine est excellente a tous les niveaux:je ne l'échangerai pas contre un iMac G5 ,pour rien au monde...
ce bug l'a discrédité ,C dommage...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de certe tardivement : vous vous êtes fais entuber, point. Et ce n'est pas étonnant.



je vais aller chercher mon aspirateur ,ya encorde des parasites sur la moquette...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

je parlais pas de toi mais de cette réaction, on peut pas excuser ce truc sydney...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

N'empêche que le PM G5 mono, c'est vraiment une machine que je regrette dans la gamme. Je serais vous, en cohérence avec la vocation pro du G5, je réinstallerais Panther en attendant. Tiger n'a pas réinventé la poudre en productivité.
Apple aurrait pu vous ignorer en argauant que la majorité des machines avait été vendue  avec panther d'origine, elle ne l(a pas fait. C'est plutôt à son honneur. C'est quand même pas un appareil en sucre comme le nano...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je parlais pas de toi mais de cette réaction, on peut pas excuser ce truc sydney...




certes certes,mais C facile de parler ...
bc parlent ,comme le rappelle Richard,et disent souvent n'importe quoi...
voir le sujet sur la page d'accueil de Mac gé...
enfin bref...je vois pas pkoi je me serais fais avoir:j'estime qu'apple a été correct dans le sens ou elle m'a remboursé Tiger pour la gene occasionée...
et maintenant qu'elle a trouvé la cause du pb ,elle le reconnait...
personnellement je ne blame pas Apple,je ne crois pas que bc d'entreprise aurait remboursé ...
ceux qui ont obtenu un bipro,ce sont peut etre eux ,les arnaqueurs...tant mieux pour eux mais bon...
c trop facile je trouve:si CT harware ,apres 3 retour comme super ced ,l'échange eut été la solution ,mais la C SOFTWARE noter pb...
si apple a mis tout ce temps a bouger ,C que le pb est certainement complexe...


----------



## YannisA (29 Septembre 2005)

Supermoquette,

Il faut qd meme les choses positives autant que les choses négatives! Ce PM est une excellente machine et d'un silence qui fait croire qu'il n'est pas allumé....Cette machine est mon 1er MAC...j'ai hésite entre un iMac et ce PM mono..et je ne regrette pas mon choix..meme avec ce petit big ennuyeux...C'est vrai qu'un bi-processuer c'est plus puissant mais aussi plus bruyant....Cette machine est un bon compromis entre une machine statique (iMac) et une bête de course (PM bi-pro)....

Soyons ths positif et esperons ce correctif pour bientôt...Ne nous désolidarisons pas et restons union pour que Apple resolve ce bug..Comme on dit chez nous en Belgique...l'union fait la force


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que le PM G5 mono, c'est vraiment une machine que je regrette dans la gamme. Je serais vous, en cohérence avec la vocation pro du G5, je réinstallerais Panther en attendant. Tiger n'a pas réinventé la poudre en productivité.
> Apple aurrait pu vous ignorer en argauant que la majorité des machines avait été vendue  avec panther d'origine, elle ne l(a pas fait. C'est plutôt à son honneur. C'est quand même pas un appareil en sucre comme le nano...




mais ca veut dire quoi ,ca ?une facon élégante de dire bouze?
tu l'a vu tourner ,ce G5 ?
sur photoshop ,il va plus vite qu'un P4 3 GHz...
il encode un film un divx aussi rapidement que la durée du film...
avec le G4 ,il faut 8 heures pour encoder un film...
et il est évolutif:carte graphic,2 disc dur,4 slot mémoires:l'imac na pas tt çà...
C une machine qui a répondu a une forte demande :une tour pas trop chere...
et ne me dit pas que le mac mini ,C la réponse a ceux qui voulait un mac sans écran....

tu le regrettes dans quel sens?parc eque tu voulais en acheter un ?
si C çà j'ai mal compris ton message...
mais dans ce cas ,je ne comprends pas pkoi tu dis :en sucre???

je me rappelle tres bien les tests sur le site apple a l'époque ,le G5 mono y figurait:il était plus rapide que le Dell P4 3,4GHz,et était battu par les Xeons bipro il me semble...
imaginez que ce G5 ait évolué en 2,3 GHz mono par exemple: pour 1400 euros.Quel dommage ,finalement ...
je crois que ce stupide bug a tué une bonne gamme.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette,
> 
> Il faut qd meme les choses positives autant que les choses négatives! Ce PM est une excellente machine et d'un silence qui fait croire qu'il n'est pas allumé....Cette machine est mon 1er MAC...j'ai hésite entre un iMac et ce PM mono..et je ne regrette pas mon choix..meme avec ce petit big ennuyeux...C'est vrai qu'un bi-processuer c'est plus puissant mais aussi plus bruyant....Cette machine est un bon compromis entre une machine statique (iMac) et une bête de course (PM bi-pro)....
> 
> Soyons ths positif et esperons ce correctif pour bientôt...Ne nous désolidarisons pas et restons union pour que Apple resolve ce bug..Comme on dit chez nous en Belgique...l'union fait la force



voila une bonne analyse!j'ai l'impression qu'ici seul les G5mono1,8'user sont les seuls a se comprendre: on va monter un club ,apres le bug ,en souvenir du bon vieux temps !


----------



## magicmerlin (29 Septembre 2005)

Cette news a deux conséquences sympatiques pour nous :
1) Elle officialise enfin nos problèmes à tous après 6 mois de galère.
2) Elle parle effectivement de tous les problèmes de ce G5 sans en oublier aucun, ce qui veut dire que lorsque le patch sera prêt, tous nos problèmes seront enfin corrigés et pas uniquement le bug OpenGL... Donc on pourra aussi enfin utiliser les options d'énergie sans craindre un freeze ou un blocage du lecteur... OUF !

Allez !!! On veut le voir arriver ce patch bordel !!

oui et sans bugs   
ils ont intérêt à sortir les petits fours , et les flûtes !  
non mais !  
patsa tu es royalement invité aussi  
ah non c'est vrai le tiens est ok    
oh viens quand même   
"le club des monos buggés"


----------



## zenzen (29 Septembre 2005)

Maintenant que le bug est reconnu, nous n'avons plus qu'a attendre. Comme je l'ai déja dit, je suis content de cette nouvelle, mais je continue à penser que MA machine est une bouze...

[HS]
Je m'explique, j'ai -en plus du powermac- un petit iBook 12" avec un processeur à seulement 1,2 Ghz et 768 Mo de RAM. Eh bien je trouve l'ibook beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser que le PM, à tel point que je regrette presque de ne pas avoir acheté l'iBook en premier. 
Le bug est sans doute la raison de mon jugement vu que j'avais choisi cet ordi pour pouvoir jouer confortablement, chose que je ne peux plus faire correctement depuis le mois de Juin (je n'ai recu Tiger que mi-juin)... 
Mais la ou je me pose des questions c'est que l'iBook ouvre les applications aussi rapidement que le PM. En cliquant sur une icone du dock (Safari, Mail, iTunes, Adium) il faut 2 rebond pour ouvrir l'application. A l'AE, j'ai joué avec un iMac 2Ghz, que j'ai trouvé beaucoup plus réactif que mon PM et mon iBook.  
Conclusion : J'ai un iBook surpuissant ou un PM bouzeux ?

Enfin bon ce mac est le premier que j'ai acheté et finalement je l'aime bien meme si il a eu de nombreux probleme. Je l'aime tellement que je viens de lui adjoindre un ACD 20"... Je dois etre atteint par le syndrome Mac-User.....  :rose: 
[/HS]


----------



## Patate (30 Septembre 2005)

Je voulais vous dire qu'il y a de l'espoir.
J'habite au Québec et j'ai finalement réussi après 1 mois et demi de lutte contre le service à la clientèle de Apple à me faire échanger ma machine par un Dual 2Ghz.
J'ai insisté sur le fait que j'en avait de besoin pour mes occupations et après avoir donné l'adresse de la page d'apple qui dit qu'il fallait attendre un correctif ils ont décidés de ne pas attendre et de l'échanger. C'est peut être parce que ce correctif n'existe tout simplement pas.
J'ai vraiment eu de la chance de parler à une femme du service à la clientèle qui a compris que j'avais beaucoup dépensé dans cette machine et que j'étais au bout du rouleau d'attendre une mise à jour qui n'existe pas 
Ne désespérez pas continuez de vous battre la clé du succès c'est de toujours téléphoner lorsque l'on est pas satisfait.


----------



## Homer06 (30 Septembre 2005)

Je lis vos messages tous les jours avec intérêt : vous parlez du "silence de cette machine" !    
Sois ma machine a un gros problème, soit je suis plus sensible au bruit. Elle est silencieuse lorsque mon environnement est bruyant.
Mais le soir dans le calme, pas besoin de tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre !

Ce que je trouve d'ailleurs vraiment ZERO sur cette machine (la seule chose, en dehors du bug) : c'est l'impossibilité de "couper" certains ventilos, ou alors de les changer par de plus silencieux.
Je trouve ça dingue pour une machine de cette qualité !!! :mouais: 

Donc "silence ...." ...... mouais tout est relatif .....


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

c nul lé powermac g5 il bug tt le tant !


----------



## OSXFA (30 Septembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Je lis vos messages tous les jours avec intérêt : vous parlez du "silence de cette machine" !
> Sois ma machine a un gros problème, soit je suis plus sensible au bruit. Elle est silencieuse lorsque mon environnement est bruyant.
> Mais le soir dans le calme, pas besoin de tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre !
> 
> ...



Homer06, je crois en effet que ta machine a un problème...  Car cela fait un an que j'ai mon PM G5 mono et je confirme qu'il est extrêmement silencieux, et ce d'autant plus que je travaille dans un environnement silencieux. Je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos et c'est un régal de travailler dessus.  J'ai en outre un iMac G4 flatpanel, et lui est nettement plus bruyant.....


----------



## magicmerlin (30 Septembre 2005)

Homer06, je crois en effet que ta machine a un problème...  Car cela fait un an que j'ai mon PM G5 mono et je confirme qu'il est extrêmement silencieux, et ce d'autant plus que je travaille dans un environnement silencieux. Je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos et c'est un régal de travailler dessus.  J'ai en outre un iMac G4 flatpanel, et lui est nettement plus bruyant.....



moi ça dépend , quelques fois c'est la post combustion quand je met un cd dedans 
et après un grand silence   j'ai l'impression que quand je veux le faire bosser 
il râle comme si il ne voulait pas se lever    
par contre , je n'ai pas d'autres machines pour comparer la réactivité


----------



## magicmerlin (30 Septembre 2005)

Je voulais vous dire qu'il y a de l'espoir.
J'habite au Québec et j'ai finalement réussi après 1 mois et demi de lutte contre le service à la clientèle de Apple à me faire échanger ma machine par un Dual 2Ghz.
J'ai insisté sur le fait que j'en avait de besoin pour mes occupations et après avoir donné l'adresse de la page d'apple qui dit qu'il fallait attendre un correctif ils ont décidés de ne pas attendre et de l'échanger. C'est peut être parce que ce correctif n'existe tout simplement pas.
J'ai vraiment eu de la chance de parler à une femme du service à la clientèle qui a compris que j'avais beaucoup dépensé dans cette machine et que j'étais au bout du rouleau d'attendre une mise à jour qui n'existe pas 
Ne désespérez pas continuez de vous battre la clé du succès c'est de toujours téléphoner lorsque l'on est pas satisfait.



t'as du bol je t'envie


----------



## Homer06 (30 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Homer06, je crois en effet que ta machine a un problème...  Car cela fait un an que j'ai mon PM G5 mono et je confirme qu'il est extrêmement silencieux, et ce d'autant plus que je travaille dans un environnement silencieux. Je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos et c'est un régal de travailler dessus.  J'ai en outre un iMac G4 flatpanel, et lui est nettement plus bruyant.....



Ahhh ................ ?????
Et tous tes ventilos sont connectés ?
Je ne dis pas que ma machine fait le bruit d'un réacteur d'avion, mais inutile non plus de tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre ....... donc ce que tu me dis m'étonne ! Et m'inquiète !!!

Si j'en parle au SAV, ça va vite tourner en "eau de boudin" : ils vont pas se prendre la tête avec ça, et vont m'assurer que tous les PM font ce bruit là. Comme personne de mon entourage ne possède cette machine, je ne peux pas affirmer que ma machine devrait être plus silencieuse.
Je sens que c'est ingérable ce problème ......

Y'a-t-il moyen de déconnecter certains ventilos sans que le Mac s'affole ? Ma pièce est toujours fraiche, même en été (clim !), donc j'ai pas besoin de tous les ventilos .....


----------



## OSXFA (30 Septembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ................ ?????
> Et tous tes ventilos sont connectés ?
> Je ne dis pas que ma machine fait le bruit d'un réacteur d'avion, mais inutile non plus de tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre ....... donc ce que tu me dis m'étonne ! Et m'inquiète !!!
> 
> ...



Oui, oui, je ne me suis pas amusé à débrancher un ventilo...  Je n'ai jamais eu de bruit de 747, sauf quand j'utilise le CD test hardware fourni avec le PM...  Sinon, je n'entend jamais les ventilos.... qui tournent à environ 800 rpm  (données fournies par Hardware Monitor). Même quand il fait 25 ou 26° C dans la pièce, tout est silencieux...   Aucune saute d'humeur de la part des ventilos.

Je précise que j'ai toujours choisi "optimale" pour la rubrique "Performance processeur" dans les options de "Economiseur d'énergie"...  Ce paramétrage évite de facto tout décollage du 747, et ce sur tous les PM G5


----------



## Thorne^ (30 Septembre 2005)

Source 

Apple seeds Mac OS X 10.4.3 8F31
Apple has seeded yet another build of 10.4.3 late last night (both server and client versions). There still are some known issues, but slowly, Apple is starting to break down the number of issues. 

While some sites still claim 10.4.3 would be released at the end of September, our sources are repeating that a mid October release is aimed at.


----------



## Homer06 (30 Septembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, je ne me suis pas amusé à débrancher un ventilo...  Je n'ai jamais eu de bruit de 747, sauf quand j'utilise le CD test hardware fourni avec le PM...  Sinon, je n'entend jamais les ventilos.... qui tournent à environ 800 rpm  (données fournies par Hardware Monitor). Même quand il fait 25 ou 26° C dans la pièce, tout est silencieux...   Aucune saute d'humeur de la part des ventilos.
> 
> Je précise que j'ai toujours choisi "optimale" pour la rubrique "Performance processeur" dans les options de "Economiseur d'énergie"...  Ce paramétrage évite de facto tout décollage du 747, et ce sur tous les PM G5



Ah 800 rpm ! Ca vaudrait le coup que je vérifie ça.
Tu peux me dire d'où tu tiens le "Hardware monitor" ? C'est sur le CD d'apple ? A lancer au boot, ou dans la session ?
Merci pour tes infos en tout cas.


----------



## OSXFA (1 Octobre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Ah 800 rpm ! Ca vaudrait le coup que je vérifie ça.
> Tu peux me dire d'où tu tiens le "Hardware monitor" ? C'est sur le CD d'apple ? A lancer au boot, ou dans la session ?
> Merci pour tes infos en tout cas.




HARDWARE MONITOR est un petit shareware (pas cher : 7 ¤) qui te donne toutes les indications concernant ton Mac : température du processeur, du DD, voltage, vitesse des ventilateurs etc... etc..  
Tu peux le trouver ici :

HARDWARE MONITOR 

Je viens de vérifier. Voici les données normales  des trois ventilateurs du PM G5 mono :
Front fan : 1000 RPM
Rear Fan 0 : 800 RPM
Rear Fan 1 : 800 RPM

Ce logiciel enregistre les données dans le temps. J'ai donc vérifié ces données dans le temps (7 jours) et les donnés extrêmes enregistrées pour ces ventilos :
Front fan : 1000 RPM
Rear Fan 0 et 1 : 967  RPM

Quand tu travailles intensément, la vitesse de rotation des ventilateurs augmente donc ce qui est normal, mais entre 800 rotations/minutes et 967, c'est imperceptible au niveau sonore.
Je peux t'assurer que mon PM est extrêmement silencieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> HARDWARE MONITOR est un petit shareware (pas cher : 7 ¤) qui te donne toutes les indications concernant ton Mac : température du processeur, du DD, voltage, vitesse des ventilateurs etc... etc..
> Tu peux le trouver ici :
> 
> HARDWARE MONITOR
> ...



il y a 6 ventilo :deux petits tout en bas pour l'alim ,un devant pour l'étage carte graphique /PCI ,un en haut entre le superdrive et le DD et 2 derière le radiateur a l'étage carte mere ...
G pas hardware ,je voulais l'acheter ...C bien?il ne donne la vitesse que de 3 ventilos sur les 6?
idem ,le mien est un modele de silence ,en plus G changé ,il y a qq temsp ,je l'ai mis sous le bureau...C nickel


----------



## Homer06 (1 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> HARDWARE MONITOR est un petit shareware (pas cher : 7 ¤) qui te donne toutes les indications concernant ton Mac : température du processeur, du DD, voltage, vitesse des ventilateurs etc... etc..
> Tu peux le trouver ici :
> 
> HARDWARE MONITOR
> ...



Merci OSXFA !!   

J'ai les mêmes données que toi. Donc je suppose que tout est OK. 
L'emplacement de mon PM fait un peu "caisse de résonnance", une cause possible de mon impression désagréable.
Je vais essayer de changer ça.

En tout cas personne n'a jamais essayer de déconnecter un ventilo du PM ?


----------



## OSXFA (1 Octobre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas personne n'a jamais essayer de déconnecter un ventilo du PM ?




Pour quoi faire ??  Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de déconnecter un ventilo silencieux...


----------



## Homer06 (1 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Pour quoi faire ??  Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de déconnecter un ventilo silencieux...




   Héhé ! Bien entendu ......

Mais le cumul de plusieurs ventilos "silencieux" entraine systématiquement une augmentation du bruit perçu. 
J'ai fais des mesures au sonomètre sur mon ancien tour PC, dans lequel j'avais aménagé un système de refroidissement très efficace et incroyablement silencieux, à partir de ventilateurs PAPST tous sous-voltés.
Ils avaient beau être inaudibles à moins de 15 cm, pris 1 par 1, tous ensemble dans le boitier la mesure en dB n'était plus la même du tout !!

Et je pense sincèrement que mon PM pourrait se passer d'un des deux ventilos de l'alim, et aussi surement de celui en position intermédiaire soufflant sur la carte graphique (qui ne chauffe jamais !!).

Donc voilà pourquoi j'aimerai en déconnecter un ou deux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Héhé ! Bien entendu ......
> 
> Mais le cumul de plusieurs ventilos "silencieux" entraine systématiquement une augmentation du bruit perçu.
> J'ai fais des mesures au sonomètre sur mon ancien tour PC, dans lequel j'avais aménagé un système de refroidissement très efficace et incroyablement silencieux, à partir de ventilateurs PAPST tous sous-voltés.
> ...



hommer a raison ,le ventilo du "troisieme étage "(en partant du bas,la troisieme zone thermique ) qui refroidit les cartes PCI pourrait etre coupé a mon avis,mais c'est peut etre prévu si on met une carte graphic plus puissante que la 9600 ou 3 autres cartes PCI...a mon avis ,dans ce cas ,il doit peut etre tourner plus vite...
mais ce n'est pas le plus bruyant,les deux a l'arriere ,qui refroidissent le proc ,sont plus gros et ont un bruit plus sourd...je les entendais un peu ,quand mon mac était sur le bureau...je conseille de le mettre par terre:dans ce cas ,on etends quasiment plus rien ,c'est génial...
voila leurs emplacements :


----------



## Moumoune (1 Octobre 2005)

Syd, tu as pris la photo avec ton D70 ? 
Avec certainement un objectif grand angle ? Lequel as-tu utilisé ? Car je trouve que la distorsion est particulièrement marquée.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Syd, tu as pris la photo avec ton D70 ?
> Avec certainement un objectif grand angle ? Lequel as-tu utilisé ? Car je trouve que la distorsion est particulièrement marquée.



ben oui bien sur a 18 mm avec l'AFS 18/70 
 
 equivalent grand angle 28 mm en argentique ...


----------



## Homer06 (1 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> hommer a raison ,le ventilo du "troisieme étage "(en partant du bas,la troisieme zone thermique ) qui refroidit les cartes PCI pourrait etre coupé a mon avis,mais c'est peut etre prévu si on met une carte graphic plus puissante que la 9600 ou 3 autres cartes PCI...a mon avis ,dans ce cas ,il doit peut etre tourner plus vite...
> mais ce n'est pas le plus bruyant,les deux a l'arriere ,qui refroidissent le proc ,sont plus gros et ont un bruit plus sourd...je les entendais un peu ,quand mon mac était sur le bureau...je conseille de le mettre par terre:dans ce cas ,on etends quasiment plus rien ,c'est génial...
> voila leurs emplacements :



Je ne comprend pas les deux points noirs en bas à gauche de ta photo ?????
J'ai rien, moi, à cet endroit là ......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas les deux points noirs en bas à gauche de ta photo ?????
> J'ai rien, moi, à cet endroit là ......




si !ces sont les deux petits ventilos de l'alim!!
sont tout petit ,met ton oreille ,tu entendra!

regarde:C le bipro ,avec les deux ventilos en plus (le 9eme des bipro ,je sais pas ou il est !)on voit bien les 4 zones thermiques...


----------



## PixiesII (1 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> Cette news a deux conséquences sympatiques pour nous :
> 1) Elle officialise enfin nos problèmes à tous après 6 mois de galère.
> 2) Elle parle effectivement de tous les problèmes de ce G5 sans en oublier aucun, ce qui veut dire que lorsque le patch sera prêt, tous nos problèmes seront enfin corrigés et pas uniquement le bug OpenGL... Donc on pourra aussi enfin utiliser les options d'énergie sans craindre un freeze ou un blocage du lecteur... OUF !


Hello,

le G5 qui ne s'éteint pas n'est pas évoqué. Mais j'imagine que la solution sera globale et qu'il n'y aura pas un souci qu'Apple laissera trainer par mégarde :mouais:

Par ailleurs, je trouve l'explication de certains dysfonctionnements assez "brouillone" :


> certain video-intensive tasks for extended periods of time


- qu'entend Apple par Intensive ?


> Internet Connect may become unresponsive when you've been using the computer for about two hours


- jamais eu de souci d'internet qui déraille


----------



## Moumoune (2 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le 9eme des bipro ,je sais pas ou il est !
> 
> Le 9ème ventilo est celui qui est chargé d'extraire l'air chaud du chipset qui se trouve sur l'autre face de la carte mère. Le ventilo est situé contre la paroi du fond, au niveau de l'étage des disques durs/lecteur optique. Il est perpendiculaire au ventilo situé entre le lecteur optique et les disques. Sur nos G5, on devine son support : un disque de plastique vide... juste derrière le lecteur optique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Octobre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Sydney Bristow a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moumoune (2 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le bipro doit pas faire telement plus de bruit



Demande à ceux qui ont réussi à se faire échanger leur PowerMac...


----------



## Moumoune (3 Octobre 2005)

D'après Thinksecret :

http://thinksecret.com/news/0510briefly.html

"Five relatively obscure issues are still known to exist according to accompanying seed notes, but *recent information indicates that a bigger priority for Mac OS X engineers involves correcting recently acknowledged issues with 1.8GHz Power Mac G5 (late 2004) systems.*  Apple is hoping to eliminate the issue and satiate frustrated owners of such systems with Mac OS X 10.4.3."

CA AVANCE !!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> D'après Thinksecret :
> 
> http://thinksecret.com/news/0510briefly.html
> 
> ...



Cooooooooooooooooooool !!!!!!
on se sent quand meme mieux depuis cette page sur le site support Apple !!!!!


----------



## OSXFA (3 Octobre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> D'après Thinksecret :
> 
> http://thinksecret.com/news/0510briefly.html
> 
> ...




On tiens le bon bout les gars !


----------



## slainer68 (3 Octobre 2005)

Même Thinksecret en parle... de mieux en mieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2005)

en tout cas ,cette 10.4.3 devrait peser lourd ....j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir attendu aussi longtemps un update mineur...
au bout de 6 mois,Panther était deja a 4 ou 5 MAJ il me semble...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2005)

Allez courage, ca avance bien et dans le bon sens !

MamaCass


----------



## YannisA (4 Octobre 2005)

AAAAllllleeeeelllllllouuuuuiiiiiiiaaaaaa.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Octobre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> AAAAllllleeeeelllllllouuuuuiiiiiiiaaaaaa.


----------



## slainer68 (4 Octobre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> AAAAllllleeeeelllllllouuuuuiiiiiiiaaaaaa.



je me réservais cette expression pour le jour de la sortie du correctif....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> je me réservais cette expression pour le jour de la sortie du correctif....



j'ai hate de voir arriver ce jour ,pour pouvoir pouser ce cri aussi  fort ,et pour que tu sois heureux!Telement tu as été pessimiste ,tu es celui n'entre nous qui sera peut etre le plus heureux!allez courage !


----------



## magicmerlin (5 Octobre 2005)

D'après Thinksecret :

http://thinksecret.com/news/0510briefly.html

"Five relatively obscure issues are still known to exist according to accompanying seed notes, but *recent information indicates that a bigger priority for Mac OS X engineers involves correcting recently acknowledged issues with 1.8GHz Power Mac G5 (late 2004) systems.*  Apple is hoping to eliminate the issue and satiate frustrated owners of such systems with Mac OS X 10.4.3."

CA AVANCE !!!!!!  



bien joué moumoune je l'avait pas vu   
super   
sinon ils peuvent nous offrir léopard   
++


----------



## patsa (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjours a tous les développeurs viennent de recevoir une nouvelle version de la 10.4.3 (8F35). Il faut ajouter à cette mise à jour majeure (plus de 500 bugs et améliorations) une nouvelle version de Java 1.5 et de Xsan. donc sa arrive


----------



## OSXFA (9 Octobre 2005)

patsa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours a tous les développeurs viennent de recevoir une nouvelle version de la 10.4.3 (8F35). Il faut ajouter à cette mise à jour majeure (plus de 500 bugs et améliorations) une nouvelle version de Java 1.5 et de Xsan. donc sa arrive




Nous en sommes actuellement  à la 8F36

PS : JAVA et Xsan n'ont aucun rapport avec notre bug


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Nous en sommes actuellement  à la 8F36
> 
> PS : JAVA et Xsan n'ont aucun rapport avec notre bug




Richard, C quoi encore ,le site ou on voit tout ce que corrigera la 10.4.3?
c'est bon pour le bug ,tu crois?ou on attend un MAJ firmware?


----------



## OSXFA (10 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Richard, C quoi encore ,le site ou on voit tout ce que corrigera la 10.4.3?
> c'est bon pour le bug ,tu crois?ou on attend un MAJ firmware?




La 8F36 ne concerne pas encore notre bug et celui-ci n'est donc  pas encore pris en compte dans cette build de  la 10.4.3
Sur mon compte ADC, le rapport de bug est toujours sur "OPEN".

Donc, pour le moment, rien de neuf sous le soleil.


----------



## slainer68 (10 Octobre 2005)

g5freeze.com : 

Nothing to report             
                             09/10/05 16:18             
Once again Apple has failed it's promises. A lot             of customers were told by Apple Support to expect an             update by the end of September / beginning of October.             Now the hopes for a patch focus on the new version of             Mac OS X - 10.4.3 which is scheduled for mid October             according to various rumors sites.             

            Somewho this seems pretty familiar to me - it was the             same while waiting for 10.4.2 in the hope of a possible             bugfix.


----------



## slainer68 (10 Octobre 2005)

je recommence a avoir les boules personnellement... je doute fort que subitement les patchs pour notre probleme soient int&#233;gr&#233;s en derniere minute dans les builds de la 10.4.3. g&#233;n&#233;ralement les dernieres builds n'int&#233;grent pas de correctifs mais sont la pour tester la stabilit&#233; du pack et uniquement corriger des problemes existants...
Bon, on le veut ce p****n de patch !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> je recommence a avoir les boules personnellement... je doute fort que subitement les patchs pour notre probleme soient intégrés en derniere minute dans les builds de la 10.4.3. généralement les dernieres builds n'intégrent pas de correctifs mais sont la pour tester la stabilité du pack et uniquement corriger des problemes existants...
> Bon, on le veut ce p****n de patch !!!




arrete de stresser ,la page support Apple est très claire,le correctif arrivera, on ne sait pas quand ni sous quel forme...
ton ultimatum 10.4.3 ne vallait que du temps ou apple faisait la sourde oreille...maintenant,ils ne peuvent plus se dédire...
la patience est une vertue importante,c'est une des armes de la sagesse...


----------



## zenzen (10 Octobre 2005)

/me cherche un guide sur la patience....

Si je comprend bien, on aura un patch pour notre syst&#232;me un jour, mais ce sera pas pour tout de suite... 
G&#233;nial 

Sydney si je suis ta logique un jour le patch sera corrig&#233; ? Mais c'est jamais arriv&#233; qu'il ne corrige jamais un bug ????


----------



## magicmerlin (11 Octobre 2005)

pour détendre l'atmosphère ,
je dirais que j'aime bien les avatars de sydney  
t'aimes bien les blondes ?
avoue ! 
bon pour le reste on attends ..............


----------



## slainer68 (11 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> pour détendre l'atmosphère ,
> je dirais que j'aime bien les avatars de sydney
> t'aimes bien les blondes ?
> avoue !
> bon pour le reste on attends ..............



[hors sujet mais en meme temps y a rien d'autre a dire]

c'est jennifer garner l'héroine de la série alias qui est d'ailleurs une excellente série (en tout cas les 3 premières saisons). et elle est brune, pas blonde, malgré qu'elle se déguise souvent en blonde dans la série !

[/hs]


----------



## magicmerlin (11 Octobre 2005)

merci slainer


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Octobre 2005)

oui et la saison 4 était génial aussi,un final a couper le souffle...
la 5 démarre vraiment bien aussi


----------



## YannisA (13 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de rappeler le support Apple pour voir s'il y avait des nouvelles......et bien.... ............NON...ils ne savent tjs pas dire qd le problème sera résolu.....les ingénieurs travaillent (soi-disant) dessus mais ne savent pas dire quand le bugfix (ou autre) sera prêt.

De plus, je leur ai demandé s'il y avait moyen de remplcer le PM par un PM bi-pro...........et bien........... ..................NON

Voila...tjs rien de nouveau.....sous le soleil du bug PM mono...

Continuons à croire à une issue à notre problème....avant la fin de l'année ......2007 (peut-être que le bug sera résolu dans leopard)

PS: C'est qd même dingue qu'ils savent soi-disant d'ou vient le problème et qu'ils leur faut autant de temps pour le résoudre? A mon avis..ils ne savent pas vraiment d'ou vient ce bug...et ca c'est leur probleme?
PSS: Enfin, moi c'est décidé...s'il n'y a de solution dans la 10.4.3....je porte l'affaire dans Test-achats (l'equivalent belge du UFC QUE CHOISIR)


----------



## slainer68 (13 Octobre 2005)

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit plusieurs fois que c'est une perte d'argent de t&#233;l&#233;phoner &#224; l'applecare. Ils n'ont aucun contacts avec Apple America et ils n'ont acc&#232;s qu'aux page de la Knowledge Base d'Apple.com et rien d'autre. Donc perte d'argent d'encore essayer de leur poser des questions.

Ils sauront lorsque le bug est corrig&#233; en meme temps que nous lorsque la page de la KB sera mise &#224; jour...

Pour ma part si le bug est corrig&#233; je tente de me faire rembourser ou offrir une ann&#233;e d'apple developper connection. Parce que &#231;a depuis avril que je re&#231;ois des CD et DVD contenant XCode 2.x et des docs, exemples, librairies qui ne fonctionnent pour la plupart que sous Tiger. donc j'estime avoir perdu un an d'ADC avec ce p***n de bug. grrrr. j'en ai trop marre. maintenant le seul truc qui change c'est une jolie page sur la KB qui dit en gros : "Trop bien vous avez un ordi tout bugg&#233;". Mais toujours rien. J'imagine le truc : 10.4.3 sort et toujours pas de correctif. Le cauchemar.


----------



## Thorne^ (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

Found following information about the latest build of 10.4.3 (8F40). 

Translation danish to english:

Apple has actually seedet yet a build from opdateringen , that is to say build 8F40, and the contains to relationships to 8F36 improvements to iChat OpenGL and grafikdrivere. There's only &#233;t published issue back , and it is that dmnotifyd ( dot mac notify daemon m? be effected crasher immediately after update to 10.4.3. When that sounds to , that that only occurs &#233;n walk of which that occurs is it likely that 8F40 proves that definite build.



Here the danish original Text:  

Apple har nu seedet endnu et build af 10.4.3 opdateringen, nemlig build 8F40, og den indeholder i forhold til 8F36 forbedringer til iChat, OpenGL og grafikdrivere.
Der er kun &#233;t offentliggjort issue tilbage, og det er at dmnotifyd (dot-mac-notify-daemon) m&#229;ske crasher lige efter opdatering til 10.4.3.
Da det lyder til, at det kun sker &#233;n gang - hvis det sker - er det sandsynligt at 8F40 bliver det endelige 10.4.3 build.


Conclusion, three things are possible 

1.) The Bugfix for the G5 1.8SP is done 
2.) The Bugfix doesn't come with 10.4.3
3.) The Bugfix comes with 10.4.3, but they forget to mention it


----------



## daffyb (14 Octobre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 3.) The Bugfix comes with 10.4.3, but they forget to mention it


 Really :rateau::sleep:


----------



## Thorne^ (14 Octobre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Really :rateau::sleep:



Yep really, and i think it's No.2, it comes no Bugfix with 10.4.3. 
Apple Germany gave yesterday a refund for the G5 1.8SP (the Mac was almost 11 months old), and a austrian customer got a brand new G5 Dual 2.0 as replacement.
A few people in Canada and the USA got a replacement in the last week. It is sad for the most other users with a 1.8 SP


----------



## slainer68 (14 Octobre 2005)

Je sens qu'on va se marrer (ironie...).

Il reste encore une possibilit&#233; : le bugfix/mise a jour firmware est disponible en meme temps que la mise &#224; jour 10.4.3. c'est une possibilit&#233; car l'ordi est aussi bugg&#233; sous panther, si le bugfix est uniquement livr&#233; avec une mise &#224; jour de tiger, &#231;a laisse les utilisateurs de ce g5 sous panther &#224; l'abandon.

D&#233;j&#224; c'est simple, si y a rien le jour de la sortie de la 10.4.3, je met imm&#233;diatement le G5 sur eBay. en gros, j'aurai revendu le mien 7 jours apr&#232;s la sortie de la 10.4.3 si rien ne s'est pass&#233;.


----------



## Thorne^ (14 Octobre 2005)

A german user wrote following information (a few minutes ago):

Apple Support told him today on the phone:

Apple assigned 4 weeks ago a special technician staff, to the problems with the G5 1.8 SP.
These technicians, so literally, "work feverful" on the solution of the problems. 
As soon a solution is ready to release, they will inform the concerned customers with Email or a Phone call. A release date, is at present unclearly.

My personal opinion to this information: Be aware, this new information could be simply another wrong info by Apple Support people. We can nothing do than wait.
Apple agreed to all errors in the Knowledgebase Doc, so if they can not fix the errors, the will replace the G5 Macs or give a refund for the customers.
My suggestion: It is better to wait, than to sell the Mac on Ebay.


----------



## Patate (17 Octobre 2005)

j'ai reçu ma machine de remplacement cette semaine (mardi)
Il s'agit d'un G5 Dual 2.0Ghz tout équipé avec superdrive. 
J'ai attendu 2 mois sans Mac avant d'avoir ma nouvelle machine puisque Apple voulait essayer de la réparer 
Après avoir changé le logic board et avoir vu la page qui rapporte le problème, Apple a décidé de m'échanger la machine. J'ai été surpris de voir que la machine vient avec une année complète de garantie 
Ne perdez pas espoir tout peut arriver et je vous souhaite bonne chance


----------



## magicmerlin (17 Octobre 2005)

Patate a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu ma machine de remplacement cette semaine (mardi)
> Il s'agit d'un G5 Dual 2.0Ghz tout équipé avec superdrive.
> J'ai attendu 2 mois sans Mac avant d'avoir ma nouvelle machine puisque Apple voulait essayer de la réparer
> Après avoir changé le logic board et avoir vu la page qui rapporte le problème, Apple a décidé de m'échanger la machine. J'ai été surpris de voir que la machine vient avec une année complète de garantie
> Ne perdez pas espoir tout peut arriver et je vous souhaite bonne chance




oh la vache t'as du bol !   
enfin je suis content pour toi 


et nous ............


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Octobre 2005)

Patate a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu ma machine de remplacement cette semaine (mardi)
> Il s'agit d'un G5 Dual 2.0Ghz tout équipé avec superdrive.
> J'ai attendu 2 mois sans Mac avant d'avoir ma nouvelle machine puisque Apple voulait essayer de la réparer
> Après avoir changé le logic board et avoir vu la page qui rapporte le problème, Apple a décidé de m'échanger la machine. J'ai été surpris de voir que la machine vient avec une année complète de garantie
> Ne perdez pas espoir tout peut arriver et je vous souhaite bonne chance



2 mois sans ordi?impossible,on bosse comment??


----------



## Patate (17 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 2 mois sans ordi?impossible,on bosse comment??


sur un pc


----------



## Moumoune (18 Octobre 2005)

De toute façon, si Apple n'arrive pas à corriger le problème. Ils seront obligés de remplacer nos machines. et là, le temps joue en notre faveur. Car Mercredi, y'a du  renouvellement de gamme dans l'air


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Octobre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, si Apple n'arrive pas à corriger le problème. Ils seront obligés de remplacer nos machines. et là, le temps joue en notre faveur. Car Mercredi, y'a du  renouvellement de gamme dans l'air


  

ben oui ,je comprends pas pourquoi certains continuent a stresser...
depuis la reconnaissance du pb et la page support ,on a plus aucun soucis a se faire ,quoiqu'il arrive...
la seule chose,on doit s'armer de patience mais:
1)le truc est resolu ,on garde le mono 
2)ils arrivent pas a le résoudre,on reçoit le 1er modele...

d'apres ce que tu dis ,moumoune,on pourrait peut etre voir demain un nouveau mono ,peut etre 2,3 ou 2,5  en entrée de gamme?
on verra


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Octobre 2005)

on annonce une entrée de gamme mono 2 dual core...
s'ils trouvent pas le bug,on aura ca???


----------



## magicmerlin (19 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 1)le truc est resolu ,on garde le mono
> 2)ils arrivent pas a le résoudre,on reçoit le 1er modele...





optimiste sydney  
enfin ceci dit tu as raison , mais je les voient mal nous en donner un neuf à tous ......:mouais: 
ils vont nous filer léopard , et un bon d'achat ?
sinon la deuxième solution me plaît assez je dois dire .....


----------



## OSXFA (19 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on annonce une entrée de gamme mono 2 dual core...
> s'ils trouvent pas le bug,on aura ca???




En tout cas on sera en droit de le demander !!!  Et cela ne me déplaira pas !!


----------



## magicmerlin (21 Octobre 2005)

en attendant c'est long..........................................................
je sais qu'on est pas tout seul mais bon ...................................................
:mouais:


----------



## YannisA (21 Octobre 2005)

Yep.....Ca commence a devenir meme tttttttrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeesssssss long:mouais:


----------



## magicmerlin (21 Octobre 2005)

quelqu'un sait où ils en sont pour la mise à jours 10.4.3 
merci


----------



## slainer68 (23 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait où ils en sont pour la mise à jours 10.4.3
> merci



sur macbidouille, un utilisateur (Zen) affirme qu'il teste sur son PM Mono les dernières builds de la 10.4.3 à chaque fois qu'elles sortent et que dans la dernière il n'y a strictement aucune amélioration de ce bug.


----------



## OSXFA (23 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait o&#249; ils en sont pour la mise &#224; jours 10.4.3
> merci




On en est &#224; la 8F45..... Certes dans les "nouveaut&#233;s" de cette build on peut lire :

"improvements and fixes to OpenGL"

Mais notre bug n'est apparemment pas encore corrig&#233;. Sur mon rapport de bug dans ADC, c'est toujours sur "Open"....  Tant que ce sera "Open", pas de solution en vue &#224; priori...

Toutefois, selon MAC OS X RUMORS, ce bug devrait &#234;tre r&#233;solu avec la MAJ 10.4.3 qui doit nous &#234;tre livr&#233;e avant la fin du mois, donc cette semaine en principe...

http://www.macosxrumors.com/articles/2005/10/21/mac-os-x-tiger-1043-update-imminent/


----------



## OSXFA (23 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> sur macbidouille, un utilisateur (Zen) affirme qu'il teste sur son PM Mono les dernières builds de la 10.4.3 à chaque fois qu'elles sortent et que dans la dernière il n'y a strictement aucune amélioration de ce bug.



Quelle build a t-il testé ? A t-il testé la 8F45 ???


----------



## slainer68 (23 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Quelle build a t-il testé ? A t-il testé la 8F45 ???



Bah c'est marrant, y a Thinksecret, macosrumours qui disent tous que la priorité blah blah c'est "notre" bug, et en meme temps, personne n'a vu de correction dans les toutes dernières builds. moi ça me semble bizarre qu'ils intègrent un correctif pour notre problème juste à la sortie...

Bon, faut attendre, comme d'hab...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est marrant, y a Thinksecret, macosrumours qui disent tous que la priorité blah blah c'est "notre" bug, et en meme temps, personne n'a vu de correction dans les toutes dernières builds. moi ça me semble bizarre qu'ils intègrent un correctif pour notre problème juste à la sortie...
> 
> Bon, faut attendre, comme d'hab...



mais il viendra le correctif ,sous quelque forme que ce soit...
apple NE PEUT PLUS REVENIR EN ARRIERE.
au mieu t'aura un Dual 2 !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2005)

Pour avoir un Dual faut le demander, aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir un Dual faut le demander, aussi



ca marche pas comme ca ...il faut plus de 2 AR au SAV ,pour un echange...
comme C un pb software,on renvoit pas les G5 ...
par contre ,si apple ne trouve pas le bug ,la ils n'auront pas d'autre choix que de nous filer un dual 2


----------



## zenzen (23 Octobre 2005)

Je suis pas si sur sidney....
Plus le temps passe et plus je regrette d'avoir acheté cet ordinateur, j'aurai pu me satisfaire d'un mini mais à l'époque il n'existait pas...

Supermoquette tu as des contacts ?????


----------



## Nicky Larson (23 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, selon MAC OS X RUMORS, ce bug devrait être résolu avec la MAJ 10.4.3 qui doit *nous être livrée avant la fin du mois, donc cette semaine en principe...*


C'est pas ce que vous disiez le mois dernier ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Octobre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce que vous disiez le mois dernier ?




c'est bien pour ca que 10.4.3 a autant de de retard...
comme on avait dit je sais plus ou,10.x.3 est la vrai version de mac OSX 10.x
C'était vrai pour 10.0  ,10.1   ,10.2  ,10.3 et maintenant pour tiger...
il a meme fallu attendre la 10.0.4 pour que la gravure de DVD fonctionne a l'époque il me semble...ou un truc du genre...
ca nous apprendra a nous précipiter sur un OS des qu'il sort...
moralité:tjrs attendre la 10.x.3


----------



## magicmerlin (23 Octobre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas si sur sidney....
> Plus le temps passe et plus je regrette d'avoir acheté cet ordinateur, j'aurai pu me satisfaire d'un mini mais à l'époque il n'existait pas...



même chose .............
et dieu sait si j'aime apple ...........
je suis peut être con....
pas juste


----------



## slainer68 (24 Octobre 2005)

http://haligon.blogspot.com/ -> allez regarder les commentaires sur la derni&#232;re build de Tiger... encore un ptit t&#233;moignage en "notre" faveur...


----------



## OSXFA (24 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> http://haligon.blogspot.com/ -> allez regarder les commentaires sur la dernière build de Tiger... encore un ptit témoignage en "notre" faveur...




Oui, excellente nouvelle qui corrobore toutes les infos à ce sujet... Je pense en effet que le correctif sera ajouté dans quelques jours à la version finale de la 10.4.3  (d'où peut-être ce retard !!)

Fryke dit qu'il vaut mieux réinstaller TIGER...  Je pense qu'installer la 10.4.3 combo sera suffisant pour régler le souci......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, excellente nouvelle qui corrobore toutes les infos &#224; ce sujet... Je pense en effet que le correctif sera ajout&#233; dans quelques jours &#224; la version finale de la 10.4.3  (d'o&#249; peut-&#234;tre ce retard !!)
> 
> Fryke dit qu'il vaut mieux r&#233;installer TIGER...  Je pense qu'installer la 10.4.3 combo sera suffisant pour r&#233;gler le souci......




la combo ,C si on est encore en 10.4 ???
mais dans mon cas ,je suis en 10.4.2 comme bc je pense...
dans ce cas ,ca fait rien d'installer la combo???
peut etre a il raison ,il faut refaire une clean install
tu parles d'une galere,en plus CCC est tjrs pas compatible tiger ,C une honte!
j'ia essay&#233; avec les bidouilles par le terminal,C galere,le clonage a march&#233; mais le clone est pas bootable 
 

qui connait un utilitaire de clonage qui marche avec tiger.??

sinon ,une MAJ de 100 Mo, il devait y en avoir des bugs!


----------



## OSXFA (24 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la combo ,C si on est encore en 10.4 ???
> mais dans mon cas ,je suis en 10.4.2 comme bc je pense...
> dans ce cas ,ca fait rien d'installer la combo???
> peut etre a il raison ,il faut refaire une clean install
> ...




La 10.4.3 combo peut AUSSI être installé sur la 10.4.2 (et c'est même conseillé pour tout le monde). 

PS : CCC est parfaitement compatible avec TIGER 10.4.2 Sydney (pas avec la 10.4.0 et la 10.4.1)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> La 10.4.3 combo peut AUSSI être installé sur la 10.4.2 (et c'est même conseillé pour tout le monde).
> 
> PS : CCC est parfaitement compatible avec TIGER 10.4.2 Sydney (pas avec la 10.4.0 et la 10.4.1)



ah cool alors ,je l'ai lu nul part ,et je pensais l'inverse,que CCC soit updaté ...
ok ,ben je via reesayé un clonage alors...


----------



## magicmerlin (24 Octobre 2005)

chouette et bien c'est un bon début  
maintenant action ! 
sinon je m'achète un mini !
sérieux j'ai économisé   
c'est un bon prétexte non?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> chouette et bien c'est un bon début
> maintenant action !
> sinon je m'achète un mini !
> sérieux j'ai économisé
> c'est un bon prétexte non?




qu'est ce que tu vas faire avec un mini?
avec 1 Go de RAM maxi ,un DD lent ,un G4 poussif???


----------



## magicmerlin (24 Octobre 2005)

je vais lancer final cut      
et encoder comme un fou !
non c'est pour ma femme , elle en a marre du pc . 
et bien si tout va bien c'est dans les deux semaines alors ?


----------



## Nicky Larson (25 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que tu vas faire avec un mini?
> avec 1 Go de RAM maxi ,un DD lent ,un G4 poussif???


S&#251;rement beaucoup plus qu'avec un powermac G5 sens&#233; &#234;tre surpuissant mais qui ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement beaucoup plus qu'avec un powermac G5 sensé être surpuissant mais qui ne fonctionne pas ...




il fonctionne très bien mon power mac ...
ce bug ne m'empeche pas de travailler...il faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi...


----------



## Nicky Larson (25 Octobre 2005)

Donc vous avez fait un topic de 50 pages et râler de partout parce que vos machines fonctionnent correctement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Donc vous avez fait un topic de 50 pages et râler de partout parce que vos machines fonctionnent correctement


1 )je ne joue pas -->pas concerné par le bug
2)j'utilise des logiciels plein écran qui ne bug pas ...
la seule chose imprevisible :des pages webs avec des videos QT,ce qui n'arrive pas ts les jours...

donc faut pas exagerer non plus...
je dirai "ca marche pas " si ce power mac plantait pour tout et rien tous les jours...


----------



## orval (25 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 1 )je ne joue pas -->pas concerné par le bug
> 2)j'utilise des logiciels plein écran qui ne bug pas ...
> la seule chose imprevisible :des pages webs avec des videos QT,ce qui n'arrive pas ts les jours...
> 
> ...




Tu as bien de la chance. Moi avec airport, ça calle sans au moins 3 fois par jour, quand il se met en veille, il se rallume quand il veut... Oh oui, je peux utiliser la solution d'Apple à savoir de retirer l'économie d'énergie...C'est vrai que pour le prix d'une telle machine, cette option apparue il y a plus de 10 ans pourrait tout de même être supportée normalement... ne parlons pas de l'économiseur d'écran....
Et pour ma part, je dois dire aussi qu'Itunes freeze aussi (c'est assez rare mais c'est arrivé au moins 4 fois depuis fin août. ) 
En résumé il n'y a pas un seul jour où je ne dois pas éteindre mon PM de manière barbare. Pour moi ce PM ne marche pas. (Je suis quand même content qu'Apple reconnaisse ce bug... En effet sur les conseils d'apple care, j'avais déposé cet ordi chez Cami à Bruxelles. Après 5 semaines de pseudo réparation, où rien n'a été changé, on m'a dit qu'il n'y avait rien et que j'avais des visions ou bien que je en ne savais pas m'en servir... niveau politesse, il y a mieux.)


----------



## magicmerlin (25 Octobre 2005)

bienvenue au club orval ,
la prochaine fois tu leur montre ça 
http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html
285 personnes qui ont eu des visions en même temps ,
dans des pays différents .......   
le mien merde pas mal , je suis obligé de rester en 10.3.9 .....
sinon je dois redémarrer toutes les deux heures ....


----------



## slainer68 (25 Octobre 2005)

j'ai re&#231;u un email d'une personne suite au commentaire que j'ai laiss&#233; sur le blog pr&#233;c&#233;demment cit&#233; qui semble &#234;tre tr&#232;s s&#251;re d'elle et qui m'affirme que le bug du pm 1.8 ne sera pas corrig&#233;e dans la 10.4.3.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu un email d'une personne suite au commentaire que j'ai laissé sur le blog précédemment cité qui semble être très sûre d'elle et qui m'affirme que le bug du pm 1.8 ne sera pas corrigée dans la 10.4.3.



tu dois voir des verres a moitié vide partout toi ,non?
 

soit un peu optimiste!!


----------



## zenzen (25 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas moi j'&#233;change mon PM contre un mini (si on me rembourse l'&#233;cart) avec plaisir.... 

[mode d&#233;conneur raleur contre Apple]
Tiens au fait frontrow fait planter mon PM....
Nan je d&#233;conne c'&#233;tait pour d&#233;tendre l'atmosph&#232;re....
[/mode]


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas moi j'échange mon PM contre un mini (si on me rembourse l'écart) avec plaisir....
> 
> [mode déconneur raleur contre Apple]
> Tiens au fait frontrow fait planter mon PM....
> ...




alors moi jamais ...
le mini ,c'est pas un ordinateur interessant...trop fermé...
une seule barette RAM 
un DD 4200 Tr  
un G4 (en 2005)   
une carte graphic d'il y a 4 ans


----------



## OSXFA (25 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu un email d'une personne suite au commentaire que j'ai laissé sur le blog précédemment cité qui semble être très sûre d'elle et qui m'affirme que le bug du pm 1.8 ne sera pas corrigée dans la 10.4.3.




Entre les personnes qui sont sûres d'elles que le correctif sera incorporé dans la 10.4.3 et celles qui sont sûres du contraire....... 

Il faut mieux s'en tenir aux réalités dans cette affaire et pour l'instant les seules choses dont on est sûr sont :

1. APPLE a reconnu l'existence du bug et en est donc parfaitement conscient
2. Les ingénieurs travaillent sur la résolution du bug
3. APPLE a promis qu'un correctif sera mis au point prochainement

Donc c'est là l'essentiel.....  La seule inconnue reste la date de mise à disposition......  

Pour ma part, j'attend, car on ne peut pas faire grand chose d'autre... et je reste dans l'attente des annonces d'APPLE.

PS : Je n'ai nullement l'intention, comme Sydey, d'échanger mon PowerMac G5 contre un "ersatz" de Mac qu'est le Mac mini


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Entre les personnes qui sont sûres d'elles que le correctif sera incorporé dans la 10.4.3 et celles qui sont sûres du contraire.......
> 
> Il faut mieux s'en tenir aux réalités dans cette affaire et pour l'instant les seules choses dont on est sûr sont :
> 
> ...



la sagesse a encore parlé .bravo!
 
je suis dans le meme état d'esprit:APPLE A RECONNU LE BUG...
avant ,j'étais stressé aussi ,avec tous ces coups de fil hors de prix etc...
maintenant,il faut s'armer de patience ,c'est tout...

le mac mini ,n'est vraiment pas une solution interessante...


----------



## zenzen (25 Octobre 2005)

Je ne considère pas le mini comme un "ersatz" de mac, c'est juste que depuis le mois de Juin j'utilise mon Powermac de la meme manière que j'utiliserai un mini.... Ca fait 51 semaines que j'ai mon Powermac, et meme si mon passage aux Mac est une chose très positive, le choix du powermac ne m'apparait plus aussi évident que l'année dernière....
C'est juste ca....
Je ne veux pas lancer de polémique. 

Ca doit etre du à la fatigue d'attendre un patch quand on se fait vaner.... Heuresement que j'ai mon iBook pour leur fermer le clappé et me permettre de travailler... 
Je me demande comment vous faites pour voir les choses du cotés positif....


----------



## Nicky Larson (25 Octobre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> PS : Je n'ai nullement l'intention, comme Sydey, d'échanger mon PowerMac G5 contre un "ersatz" de Mac qu'est le Mac mini


C'est clair que le powermac mono 1,8Ghz, c'est un VRAI mac, on ne peut pas utiliser l'opengl, on ne peut pas lire de vidéos en pleins écran, la classe quoi ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le powermac mono 1,8Ghz, c'est un VRAI mac, on ne peut pas utiliser l'opengl, on ne peut pas lire de vid&#233;os en pleins &#233;cran, la classe quoi ...



je lis des vid&#233;os en plein &#233;cran r&#233;guli&#232;rement ,je n'ai AUCUN probleme...

par contre ,utiliser un mac avec 1 Go de RAM maxi,de nos jours c'est mission impossible pour ce que je fais ...actuellement j'ai 1,5 Go et je songe a doubler a 3 Go...
je fais comment avec un mac mini??


----------



## tornade13 (25 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je lis des vidéos en plein écran régulièrement ,je n'ai AUCUN probleme...
> 
> par contre ,utiliser un mac avec 1 Go de RAM maxi,de nos jours c'est mission impossible pour ce que je fais ...actuellement j'ai 1,5 Go et je songe a doubler a 3 Go...
> je fais comment avec un mac mini??


 tu fais quoi avec? calcul scientifique? du montage vidéos pro?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi avec? calcul scientifique? du montage vid&#233;os pro?



photo ,avec plusieurs logiciels ouverts en meme temps ...
je pensais pas ,mais ca swap tres vite...
moins qu'avec l'eMac et 768 Mo ...la CT meme pas la peine ,GT a la rue tt de suite...
il me faut 3 Go ...mais je vais avoir 2 barrette de DDR 3200 de 256 qui me resteront sur les bras...

en fait ,il faut peut etre que je gere autrement mes dossiers ...je sais pas ...mais bon ,la RAM on en a jamais assez...


----------



## tornade13 (25 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> photo ,avec plusieurs logiciels ouverts en meme temps ...
> je pensais pas ,mais ca swap tres vite...


Le swap &#231;a c'est normal, ce qu'il est moins, c'est d'avoir besoin de 3GO pour de la photo, meme avec des fichier RAW &#233;norme?
Tu utilise quoi comme logiciel photo ?

Pour tes 2 barrettes de DDR 3200, pense a priceminister


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Le swap &#231;a c'est normal, ce qu'il est moins, c'est d'avoir besoin de 3GO pour de la photo, meme avec des fichier RAW &#233;norme?
> Tu utilise quoi comme logiciel photo ?
> 
> Pour tes 2 barrettes de DDR 3200, pense a priceminister



j'ai trouv&#233; ce  qui va pas :les fichiers raw, je les stoquais dans un seul dossier,renomm&#233;s avec automator(ca c'est g&#233;nial en passant)...
la j'ai couvert un festival ,j'ai 700 RAW...le pb viens de graphic converter qui me sert de boite a image :si le dossier contient trop de photos ,il pompe la RAM ...il faut donc que je fasse des sous dossiers...
apres C'est Nikon Capture qui d&#233;rawtise,puis toshop E qui intervient sur le fichier Tiff;..voila...
cela dit ,Capture est gourmand aussi...pas en RAM mais en CPU...

c'est vrai que ca swap moins avec 2x plus de RAM ,mais quand meme ca swap...
plus ya de RAM moins ca swap,donc 3 Go ca swaperai encore bc moins...
je dirai que entre 768 et 1,5 Go ,ca swap 5 fois moins...(d'apres menu meter ,pour peut qu'il soit fiable)...

cela dit ,on devrait voir apparaitre les barrettes de 2 Go pour le mac mini...
mais C tjrs pareil ,on pourra en mettre aussi danas le PM, et ce sera tjrs 4x plus...


----------



## magicmerlin (26 Octobre 2005)

j'espère que l'on aura un "geste commercial!"
  
ça fait quand même long,
je suis d'accord avec Richard le bug est reconnu ,
mais qu'ils nous tiennent au courant de l'évolution quand même ........


----------



## Homer06 (26 Octobre 2005)

Il faut être réaliste : le seul "geste commercial" que fera Apple sera de corriger le bug !!
Ils vont pas offrir un bon d'achat aux centaines (sans doute milliers même) d'utilisateurs de cette machine. 

Ca me semble plus qu'évident, et je ne m'attend à aucune surprise de ce coté là .....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que l'on aura un "geste commercial!"
> 
> ça fait quand même long,
> je suis d'accord avec Richard le bug est reconnu ,
> mais qu'ils nous tiennent au courant de l'évolution quand même ........




ben ils nous ont remboursé TIGER c"est deja un geste...


----------



## magicmerlin (26 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ben ils nous ont remboursé TIGER c"est deja un geste...



oui mais ça aurait du venir d'eux naturellement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Octobre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ça aurait du venir d'eux naturellement



ce n'est pas faux...


----------



## Thorne^ (26 Octobre 2005)

Latest Information on Macfixit


Wednesday, October 26 2005 @ 07:30 AM PDT
Developers: Mac OS X 10.4.3 pre-release builds do not fix PowerMac G5 single-processor 1.8 GHz issues

Read more at http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20051026074015157


----------



## zenzen (26 Octobre 2005)

Histoire d'achever une journ&#233;e merd***e.....
En fait, on joue au jeu du chat et la souris... Apple est le chat et la souris est le bug.
En clair en 2 mots : Comme d'habitude...

As usual...


----------



## slainer68 (26 Octobre 2005)

Je le savais.
Un d&#233;veloppeur m'avait d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; un email comme quoi 10.4.3 ne corrigerait aucun de tous les probl&#232;mes du PM 1,8 Mono. C'est maintenant officiel.

Apple pourrait sortir la mise &#224; jour du firmware en m&#234;me temps que la 10.4.3, mais je n'y crois pas une seule seconde...


----------



## OSXFA (26 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais.
> Un d&#233;veloppeur m'avait d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; un email comme quoi 10.4.3 ne corrigerait aucun de tous les probl&#232;mes du PM 1,8 Mono. C'est maintenant officiel.
> 
> Apple pourrait sortir la mise &#224; jour du firmware en m&#234;me temps que la 10.4.3, mais je n'y crois pas une seule seconde...




Pour &#234;tre franc, j'ai toujours pens&#233; que la solution viendrait d'une mise &#224; jour firmware, comme cela m'avait &#233;t&#233; d'ailleurs signal&#233; par APPLE.....  Je ne suis donc pas tr&#232;s surpris.....que la 10.4.3 ne r&#233;solve pas le bug...
Attendons alors la mise &#224; jour firmware....  Elle finira bien par arriver......    Courage !!

Ceci &#233;tant, histoire de mettre un petit coup de pression sur APPLE, on peut toujours re-balancer un petit fax &#224; APPLE EUROPE &#224; Cork !!! Cela ne mange pas de pain...... de montrer qu'on est impatient !!!

En tout cas, on retiendra que les sites de rumeurs se plantent bien !!!!


----------



## slainer68 (26 Octobre 2005)

macosxrumours.com :

"In contrary to what we said late last week, when we were reporting that Mac OS X 10.4.3 update was coming soon, it looks like Apple has not fixed yet the PowerMac G5 Single 1.8Ghz issue on this update.

A source that claims to have tested this new version on one of these PowerMacs reports that the issues do not appear to be fixed on this release. The source even reports that new and very annoying issues appeared on this system after the update was installed."

J'aime bien la dernière phrase.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> macosxrumours.com :
> 
> "In contrary to what we said late last week, when we were reporting that Mac OS X 10.4.3 update was coming soon, it looks like Apple has not fixed yet the PowerMac G5 Single 1.8Ghz issue on this update.
> 
> ...



oui ,bon wait and see comme on dit...
qui a pr&#233;dit les iMacs m&#233;dia center?hmmm?
les rumeurs, les bruits de couloir etc...
mieux vaut attendre et voir...
le denomm&#233; Patsa n'avait aucun bug avec son PMG5 ,comment ca se fait ?
une seule chose certaine:apple a reconnu le bug et y travaille...
le reste,je n'y apporte aucun cr&#233;dit...


----------



## slainer68 (26 Octobre 2005)

oui ,bon wait and see comme on dit...
qui a pr&#233;dit les iMacs m&#233;dia center?hmmm?
les rumeurs, les bruits de couloir etc...
mieux vaut attendre et voir... >
oui oui, mais attends, l&#224; c'est pas la m&#234;me chose. C'est pas un nouveau produit mais une mise &#224; jour syst&#232;me. Aucun d&#233;veloppeur de logiciel s'amuse &#224; int&#233;grer des corrections sans les faire tester par des d&#233;veloppeurs. La derni&#232;re build fournie aux d&#233;veloppeurs est la 8F46 et elle n'int&#232;gre aucune correction. Il s'agit de la derni&#232;re build avant la finale. donc faut pas se faire d'illusion, c'est sur a 100% que 10.4.3 ne corrige rien. Il reste qu'un minuscule espoir : qu'apple diffuse un correctif firmware en meme temps qu'il diffuse la 10.4.3. 

Je reste bien s&#251;r fid&#232;le &#224; ce que j'avais d&#233;clar&#233; y a quelques mois : le jour de la sortie de la 10.4.3 je met mon G5 sur eBay pour 10 jours. Si &#224; 9 jours et 12 heures (soit 12 heures avant la fin des ench&#232;res : heure apr&#232;s laquelle il est impossible de r&#233;tracter une vente) Apple n'a pas sorti de corrrectif, il partira et je m'ach&#232;terai un PC &#224; la place que je mettrai sous Linux, comme avant l'achat de mon G5. si apple sort un correctif apr&#232;s je n'aurai aucun remord.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> oui ,bon wait and see comme on dit...
> qui a pr&#233;dit les iMacs m&#233;dia center?hmmm?
> les rumeurs, les bruits de couloir etc...
> mieux vaut attendre et voir... >
> ...



mais enfin je ne te comprends pas :ca c'etait avant ,mais depuis apple a reconnu le truc et y travaille...
ton ultimatum 10.4.3 vallait tant qu'apple faisait la sourde oreille ,la d'accord,CT ton choix ,pas le mien ,ni celui des autres qui auraient comme moi pr&#233;fer&#233; UFC etc...
mais maintenant ,ca ne tiens plus :tu l'auras ton correctif ,C sur aussi a 100% ca....alors soit patient,ca va arriver...


----------



## patsa (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour a tous je suis tomber la dessus se matin !
PowerMac G5 toujours bugg&#233; sous 10.4.3 ?
macosxrumors r&#233;v&#232;le que la nouvelle mise &#224; jour de Mac OS X alias 10.4.3 ne r&#233;soudrait pas le probl&#232;me du PowerMac G5 1.8 GHz et de son comportement sous Tiger. Les utilisateurs ayant eu acc&#232;s &#224; la 10.4.3 r&#233;v&#232;lent m&#234;me que d'autres petits probl&#232;mes seraient apparus. 
La 10.4.3 devrait appara&#238;tre d'un jour &#224; l'autre, nous vous conseillons comme d'habitude, de ne pas vous ruer dessus et d'attendre quelques jours pour les premi&#232;res r&#233;actions.
En esp&#233;rant que se soit une fausse rumeur.

le lien http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/11/wa/news?id=828&wosid=7WzdDuc2jwBREZmlmEMHOg


----------



## magicmerlin (30 Octobre 2005)

mouais ......
ça commence à me gonfler cette histoire ......... 
pas pouvoir utiliser tiger depuis des mois .............
ils se foutent de nous


----------



## zenzen (30 Octobre 2005)

Au fait vous avez recu le mail de Thomas Vo&#223;en ?
D'apr&#232;s vous &#224; quoi cela peut bien lui servir de savoir si quelqu'un parmi nous vit en Califonie ???? Il compte faire un sitting ? 

Je pose la question ici, vu qu'il a dit de ne r&#233;pondre que si on apportait une r&#233;ponse positive &#224; sa question....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

zenzen a dit:
			
		

> Au fait vous avez recu le mail de Thomas Voßen ?
> D'après vous à quoi cela peut bien lui servir de savoir si quelqu'un parmi nous vit en Califonie ???? Il compte faire un sitting ?
> 
> Je pose la question ici, vu qu'il a dit de ne répondre que si on apportait une réponse positive à sa question....



oui je l'ai reçu ,mais moi maintenant qu'apple a reconnu le truc ,j'arrete de m'ne faire pour ca ...il y a des choses plus graves dans la vie ,et ces temps ci ,C pas ce minuscule bug qui me préoccupe...excusez moi ...


----------



## Moumoune (30 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> maintenant qu'apple a reconnu le truc ,j'arrete de m'ne faire pour ca ...il y a des choses plus graves dans la vie ,et ces temps ci ,C pas ce minuscule bug qui me préoccupe...excusez moi ...



+1 . Je ne l'aurais pas mieux formulé Syd


----------



## slainer68 (30 Octobre 2005)

ouais. et puis si dans 2 ans apple n'a toujours pas résolu le problème, c'est pas grave vu qu'ils l'ont reconnu...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> ouais. et puis si dans 2 ans apple n'a toujours pas résolu le problème, c'est pas grave vu qu'ils l'ont reconnu...




T'as pas encore acheté ton PC ???


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui je l'ai reçu ,mais moi maintenant qu'apple a reconnu le truc ,j'arrete de m'ne faire pour ca ...il y a des choses plus graves dans la vie ,et ces temps ci ,C pas ce minuscule bug qui me préoccupe...excusez moi ...



je suis d'accord avec toi , moi perso je suis au chômage et c'est pas la joie .
mais bon si je pouvais utiliser tiger   
ça me ferait du bien


----------



## Thorne^ (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

Two german customers reported today, the Apple customer service said a Firmware comes till 14.11.2005. In case the Firmware isnt effectively or they release it after 14.11.2005, Apple gives a new G5 2.0 DualCore for free.

Did someone receive a similar information here?


Translation English to French with Babelfish:
-----------------------------------------------
Deux clients allemands rapportés aujourd'hui, le service à la clientèle de Apple ont dit que un progiciel vient jusqu'à 14.11.2005. Au cas où l'isnt de progiciels efficacement ou eux le libéreraient après 14.11.2005, Apple donne un nouveau G5 2.0 DualCore pour libre. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu une information semblable ici ?


----------



## slainer68 (31 Octobre 2005)

Ouais. Enfin bon, Apple France, Apple Germany ou encore Apple Europe, ils peuvent se foutre un gros doigt o&#249; je pense, ils en savent moins que nous. &#199;a fait depuis le d&#233;but de l'&#233;t&#233; qu'un "patch" doit sortir dans 2 semaines.

Je pense juste que &#231;a ferait vraiment pas s&#233;rieux pour Apple America de sortir la 10.4.3 sans sortir la MAJ firmware pour nous EN MEME TEMPS. Sinon, &#231;a fait style : "on fait un gros paquet de patch pour tous les macusers, mais vous les possesseurs de mono, vous attendez encore un peu.".

Donc moi perso je serai franchement d&#233;gout&#233; que la 10.4.3 sorte sans la MAJ firmware en m&#234;me temps pour nous. j'esp&#232;re que si la 10.4.3 a du retard c'est pour synchroniser les sorties.


----------



## faquin (31 Octobre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Two german customers reported today, the Apple customer service said a Firmware comes till 14.11.2005. In case the Firmware isnt effectively or they release it after 14.11.2005, Apple gives a new G5 2.0 DualCore for free.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu une information semblable ici ?


Translation English to French with Fabien:

Deux clients allemands on annoncé aujourd'hui: le service SAV d'Apple à dit qu'une mise à jour firmware arriverait le 14 novembre 2005. Au cas où le nouveau firmware ne résout pas les problèmes, ou qu'il est diffusé après le 14 novembre, Apple donnera un nouveau G5 DualCore 2Ghz gratuitement.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a reçu une information semblable ici ?


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Octobre 2005)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Two german customers reported today, the Apple customer service said a Firmware comes till 14.11.2005. In case the Firmware isnt effectively or they release it after 14.11.2005, Apple gives a new G5 2.0 DualCore for free.
> 
> ...



et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu ........


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Octobre 2005)

pour être un peu sérieux ...
merci thorne pour l'info ,
personnellement , je n'ai rien reçu et mon g5 est enregistré 
chez apple .
j'ai pris l'apple care trois ans , sur ce coup là j'ai eu du nez  ....... 
donc rien pour moi .
enfin je ne me fait pas trop d'illusions sur un hypothétique "échange"....... 

désolé pour le double post , thorne as tu un lien pour cette information ?
merci


----------



## Thorne^ (31 Octobre 2005)

Apple released Tiger 10.4.3 today

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301984-fr


----------



## slainer68 (31 Octobre 2005)

La mise à jour ne corrige aucun bug du mono.


----------



## magicmerlin (31 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> La mise à jour ne corrige aucun bug du mono.




exact ............... putain de merde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slainer68 (31 Octobre 2005)

Je confirme, la build est 8F46. Aucune correction pour le mono.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, la build est 8F46. Aucune correction pour le mono.



allez ,bon retour sur PC, 68 ,bye bye .


----------



## slainer68 (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est dégueulasse.
Apple a accepté officiellement il y a plus d'un mois le fait que le PM 1,8 est buggé.
Aujourd'hui ils sortent une mise à jour contenant des centaines de correctifs et rien pour le PM 1,8.

Jusqu'au dernier instant j'ai cru qu'ils auraient au moins la politesse de sortir une mise à jour du firmware (si c'est ça qui est nécessaire) en même temps que la 10.4.3.
C'est moralement dégueulasse.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégueulasse.
> Apple a accepté officiellement il y a plus d'un mois le fait que le PM 1,8 est buggé.
> Aujourd'hui ils sortent une mise à jour contenant des centaines de correctifs et rien pour le PM 1,8.
> 
> ...




http://www.ze-linux.org/

http://www.ebay.fr/


----------



## slainer68 (31 Octobre 2005)

nan mais t'inqui&#232;te pas pour moi je vais leur faire un dernier ptit coucou d'adieu &#224; apple apres demain directement en t&#233;l&#233;phonant au service client&#232;le de l'applestore. En gros, je vais directement contacter un commercial et ma question sera tr&#232;s simple : "vous m'&#233;changez l'ordi aujourd'hui ou adieu". j'en ai rien a foutre d'etre une merde &#224; leurs yeux, il filera sur ebay.


----------



## Homer06 (31 Octobre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> nan mais t'inquiète pas pour moi je vais leur faire un dernier ptit coucou d'adieu à apple apres demain directement en téléphonant au service clientèle de l'applestore.



Ne m'en veut pas Slainer68, mais ne gache pas tes sous au TEL, ils s'en foutent royalement de l'éventuelle vente de ton mac. Tant que c'est pas un phénomène de masse (et ça ne le sera pas, c'est évident), ça n'a aucune valeur pour eux.
Te fatigue pas va ....


----------



## slainer68 (31 Octobre 2005)

je viens de l'&#233;crire : je t&#233;l&#233;phone pas &#224; l'applecare pour tomber sur des newbies de premi&#232;re classe et taxer 15 cents d'euro &#224; la minute, je t&#233;l&#233;phone directement l'applestore (num&#233;ro vert) et je demande un commercial (service client&#232;le).
j'en ai rien a foutre que je sois une merde a leurs yeux. "vous m'&#233;changez pas l'ordi ? au revoir." clac => ebay.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de l'écrire : je téléphone pas à l'applecare pour tomber sur des newbies de première classe et taxer 15 cents d'euro à la minute, je téléphone directement l'applestore (numéro vert) et je demande un commercial (service clientèle).
> j'en ai rien a foutre que je sois une merde a leurs yeux. "vous m'échangez pas l'ordi ? au revoir." clac => ebay.



moi j'ai mieux pour toi ,si ta des Cxxxxx ,tu mets ton G5 dans le coffre ,tu vas la:
ZA de Courtab½uf
12, av. d'Océanie
91956 Les Ulis Cedex
France

et tu fais un scandale,jusquà ce qu'ils te donnent un autre ,non?

apres tu reviens nous faire signe ,si ca marche on pourra peut etre essayé aussi ,non?

perso,j'attends tranquillement le firmware...


----------



## slainer68 (1 Novembre 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8716800243

PS : comme je l'avais annonc&#233; d&#233;j&#224; il y a longtemps, je mettrais mon G5 en vente sur ebay des la sortie de la 10.4.3 si celle ci ne corrigeait rien. Chose faite. Le compte &#224; rebours a sonn&#233; : si dans 9 jours et 12 heures Apple ne m'&#233;change pas l'ordi ni un correctif est sorti, il part.

PS pour Sydney : t'es super sympa et tout, mais malheureusement, tout le monde n'a pas ta patience. &#199;a fait plus de 6 mois qu'on traine ce post, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'en finir dans les 10 jours. Point final.


----------



## YannisA (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney,

Tu prends la chose de bonne facon....slainer68 a raison d'en avoir marre...Putain...ca fait 7 mois que le problème est connu et Apple se fout de nous...Moi c'est mon 1er MAC...je te laisse imaginer ce que je ressens...meme Windows XP n'a pas un bug comme le notre (bon d'accord il y plein de bugs mais aussi contraignant que le notre...je ne pense pas).

Continuons à nous serrer les coudes et à nous soutenir...A force que l'un ou l'autre abandonne la partie...Apple aura gagné et certainement qu'on aura pas de patch pour notre problème...


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Novembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8716800243
> 
> PS : comme je l'avais annoncé déjà il y a longtemps, je mettrais mon G5 en vente sur ebay des la sortie de la 10.4.3 si celle ci ne corrigeait rien. Chose faite. Le compte à rebours a sonné : si dans 9 jours et 12 heures Apple ne m'échange pas l'ordi ni un correctif est sorti, il part.
> 
> PS pour Sydney : t'es super sympa et tout, mais malheureusement, tout le monde n'a pas ta patience. Ça fait plus de 6 mois qu'on traine ce post, j'ai décidé d'en finir dans les 10 jours. Point final.




R-A-D-I-C-A-L 

moi par contre je suis pas super avec linux ......

mais je respecte ton choix


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8716800243
> 
> PS : comme je l'avais annonc&#233; d&#233;j&#224; il y a longtemps, je mettrais mon G5 en vente sur ebay des la sortie de la 10.4.3 si celle ci ne corrigeait rien. Chose faite. Le compte &#224; rebours a sonn&#233; : si dans 9 jours et 12 heures Apple ne m'&#233;change pas l'ordi ni un correctif est sorti, il part.
> 
> PS pour Sydney : t'es super sympa et tout, mais malheureusement, tout le monde n'a pas ta patience. &#199;a fait plus de 6 mois qu'on traine ce post, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'en finir dans les 10 jours. Point final.



MDR!!!!!

   
et tu le vends avec Tiger !!!!

Tu fais la meme chose qu'apple a fait du 30 avril au 20 juillet!!!
   
ca met de bonne humeur pour la journ&#233;e ,ca!

on va te faire un proces pour vice cach&#233; ,car tu ne le pr&#233;cise pas que le bug existe!un acheteur naif n'en sait rien !


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

Je ne voudrais pas me m&#234;ler de ce qui ne me regarde pas, ni mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais il y a unanimit&#233; des sites d'infos (que je consulte) pour oublier de remarquer que ce bug n'est pas r&#233;solu...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas, ni mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais il y a unanimité des sites d'infos (que je consulte) pour oublier de remarquer que ce bug n'est pas résolu...



la date de sortie officielle du firmware qui va résoudre ce bug est le 14 novembre...
a 3 jours près ,Slainer se sera séparé de son mac...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas, ni mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais il y a unanimité des sites d'infos (que je consulte) pour oublier de remarquer que ce bug n'est pas résolu...


Normal, même ici les gens sont plus tolérants avec Apple qu'avec ceux qui se plaignent de ce bug scandaleux.


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

Je dois &#234;tre mal r&#233;veill&#233;, mais je ne comprends pas le sens de ta r&#233;ponse SM


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

y a qu'&#224; lire cette page


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

je sens que ce matin je vais passer l'aspirateur, puissance maxi moi...
ou jouer du rasoir,je sais pas encore...


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

Ok, 
je suis un brin parano quand je dors peu... mais je me soigne &#224; grand coup de compagne&#174;


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la date de sortie officielle du firmware qui va résoudre ce bug est le 14 novembre...


Et tu espères obtenir un PM bicore en remplacement ?

[mode Lara Fabian] J'Y CROIS ENCORE [/mode]


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a qu'à lire cette page


personne ici n'est tolérant avec Apple ,surement pas moi :en Aout ,je me suis demené et ruinée en coup de fils pour faire avancer les choses,meme parfois en menaçant:j'ai obtenu le remboursement de Tiger ...
j'ai écrit une Lettre AR a apple france...
j'ai eu apple europe au bout du fil...
j'estime que chacun ici ,a sa façon a contributé a ce qu'apple reconnaisse ce bug ,ce qui est fait...
certains ne sont pas satisfait,comme Slainer ,C son choix...
Mais personne ,n'a le droit de dire que nous sommes tolérant avec Apple ...surtout les cyniques que le bug ne concerne pas ...
nous avons tous fait ce quil fallait,maintenant il faut attendre un peu ,cela ne va pas tarder...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et tu esp&#232;res obtenir un PM bicore en remplacement ?
> 
> [mode Lara Fabian] J'Y CROIS ENCORE [/mode]



il faut etre naif pour croire qu'apple va remplacer comme ca nos power mac...
cela n'arrivera que si le bug n'est pas solutionnable...
ce a quoi je ne crois ...
sachant qu'il existe aussi sur cette Pxxxx de terre au moins 1 power Mac 1,8 non bugg&#233; ,celui de Patsa...ca aussi pour moi cela reste un mystere...

sinon je viens de faire la mise a jour ,la 10.4.3...
pour les deux pr&#233;c&#233;dentes ,on avait esper&#233; aussi ,meme si CT pas pr&#233;vu que cela corrige le bug ...sait on jamais...


----------



## slainer68 (1 Novembre 2005)

Au fait, n'h&#233;sitez pas a appeler le 0800 970 229. Num&#233;ro gratuit. Pour ceux qui ont achet&#233; leur G5 sur l'applestore.
vous expliquez votre probleme au gars. je l'ai fait ce matin. au bout d'un moment ils vous passent le service client de l'applecare et au final ils vous disent que ils peuvent ni &#233;changer la machine, ni pr&#233;ter une machine, mais faire un geste commercial.

voila, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; appeller aujourd'hui, ils travaillent. faut les embeter un peu.


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la date de sortie officielle du firmware qui va résoudre ce bug est le 14 novembre...



alors là je suis prêt à prendre les paris ...........
merci pour le numéro de téléphone slainer , 
ça tombe bien je n'ai rien à faire aujourd'hui  
ils vont m'entendre !


----------



## zenzen (1 Novembre 2005)

MagicMerlin on pari quoi ????
Moi je pr&#233;dit qu'on aura rien (pourvu que je me trompe).... Ah si on nous annoncera que le patch est pr&#233;vu pour le 28 novembre...


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Novembre 2005)

si ça sort , j'offre les crêpes et le cidre ! 
mais il faut venir à rennes ....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> si ça sort , j'offre les crêpes et le cidre !
> mais il faut venir à rennes ....



fort bien ,en tout cas la 10.4.3 ne résout rien ,on le savait


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Novembre 2005)

bon je viens de les appeler ,
le technicien m'a pris pour un con "on est pas au courant "
j'ai zappé la batterie de tests , mais je suis ensuite tombé sur une 
dame un peu plus au courant , qui m'a fait un dossier pour me faire 
rembourser tiger , ce sera toujours ça


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> bon je viens de les appeler ,
> le technicien m'a pris pour un con "on est pas au courant "
> j'ai zapp&#233; la batterie de tests , mais je suis ensuite tomb&#233; sur une
> dame un peu plus au courant , qui m'a fait un dossier pour me faire
> rembourser tiger , ce sera toujours &#231;a



depuis le temps que je me le suis fais rembours&#233;....

actuellement ,il n'y a que 3 solutions:
-attendre le FW
-faire comme Slainer
-ou ce que je pr&#233;conisais,faire une descente aux Ullis,avec le G5 ,taper le boxon et ne repartir qu'avec un dual2

les coups de fil :CA NE SERT A RIEN,ce sont des glands de tt facon...

en tout cas Slainer est coh&#233;rent avec lui meme ,C louable...
mais je lui conseillerai tt de meme de livrer le G5 avec panther a son futur acheteur,sous peine d'avoir des pbs, et ne serait ce que par respect pour lui...


----------



## magicmerlin (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> depuis le temps que je me le suis fais remboursé....
> 
> actuellement ,il n'y a que 3 solutions:
> -attendre le FW
> ...




moi je vais attendre ...... de toute façon les Ullis c'est trop loin et 
linux je suis pas assez calé .......
donc j'attends .....
 
je suis un peu en retard pour le remboursement , mais je suis d'un naturel pacifiste ...
mais là ce matin j'ai gueulé , et ça fait du bien très bonne thérapie


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (1 Novembre 2005)

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que dans la presse mondiale, je n'ai encore lu aucun article qui reportait une pleinte faite par une personne contre Apple pour fice caché.
Non mais avec les dommages et intérêts; il y a sûrement moyen d'avoir un ptit pactol!:rateau:


----------



## fxprod (1 Novembre 2005)

je viens de m'inscrire et la lecture des 54 pages est lénifiantes, il n'y a à mon avis que 2 solutions, 1° apple corrige et tout va bien
2° apple ne corrige pas et là ils sont mal car comment vont ils expliquer leurs incompétences.

Une réflexion en passant, intrigué par la mise en vente sur ebay d'un g5 1,8 je suis allé voir et là rien, ah si un boitier g5 vide sur ebay.ch, à mon avis c'est celui-là le vendeur ayant garder la carte mère au cas ou le bug serrait réparé


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Novembre 2005)

hello ,
je suis donc en 10.4;3 et voila ce que donne l'acid test chez moi...
le bohnomme est pesque parfait mais pas tt a fait...
chez les autres(voir post 10.4.3 est sorti) il est parfait ,le bonhomme...
est ce que ca vient du bug ??

http://www.webstandards.org/act/acid2/test.html

voila mon bonhomme


----------



## Moumoune (2 Novembre 2005)

Voici mon "Acid test" :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Novembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon "Acid test" :




pourquoi le mien est pas tt a fé bon???
shiira le passe avec succés chez moi ,C normal ,Shiira C comme safari...


----------



## Joemenet (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous
Même si je n'ai pas de PM mono, j'ai suivi dès le début vos commentaires, et je vous souaite on courage por la suite. Moi, je suis du même avis que Sydney, la patience est le meilleur remède. Slainer, je te conseille pas de vendre un PM buggé. Ce que j'aurais fait, si j'arriverais pas à supporter, j'aurais gardé mon PM, acheté un PC pas trop cher et le jour ou le firmware arrivera (il arrivera bien un jour), je venderai mon PC 
Bonne continuation!


----------



## magicmerlin (2 Novembre 2005)

bon je fais la mise à jours , 
et l'acid test ensuite  
je croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir "d'autres surprises" 
et voilà



sinon j'ai l'impression que mail est plus "véloce"


----------



## maestrozen (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous!

C'est mon premier post sur ce forum  et je me pose une question car je vais peut etre acheter un de ces fameux G5 single 1,8ghz rev B (comme bugé? )

Je n'ai pas encore lu toutes les pages de ce thread (+de 50 quand meme ) mais sur les premières j'ai pu lire que le bug dont souffrait ce G5 avec tiger était avnt tout d'ordre graphique: apparement c'est le visionnage de vidéos en plein écran qui font planter TIGER.

N'est ce que çà? 

Je m'explique: je souhaites éventuellement acquérir ce powermac pour faire quasi uniquement de la MAO (et un peu de surf); les vidéos et autres applications similaires je m'en fiche un peu...

J'utiliserais donc par exemple MOTU Digital Performer 4.6 + d'autres softs comme des plugs-ins audios et donc, dans ce cas, pourrais-je utiliser quand meme TIGER?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses, je préciserais si il y à lieu...

@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Novembre 2005)

maestrozen a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> C'est mon premier post sur ce forum  et je me pose une question car je vais peut etre acheter un de ces fameux G5 single 1,8ghz rev B (comme bugé? )
> 
> ...



pour ma part je te répondrait oui ,sans Pb:ce bug concerne des softs qui utilisent open gl pour se mettre en plein écran:si tu ne joue pas ,t ut'ne fiche...de meme pour les videos etc...certains softs ne sont pas affecté ,et sont pour ma part meme mieux que ceux qui souffrent du bug:VLC a la place de QT ,Graphic converter a la place d'iphoto par ex...
restte a ne pas utiliser les animations itunes,qui sont franchement pas indispensables(autant mettre un economiseur décran) ...
seul cas incontrolable :une video QT sur une page web ,mais franchement ,ca n'arrive pas ts les jours...
et puis tu as la garantie qu'apple va corriger le bug ,reste a savoir quand...
a part ca ce G5 est une excellente machine...
disons dommage qu'il y ait eu ce bug...


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part je te répondrait oui ,sans Pb:ce bug concerne des softs qui utilisent open gl pour se mettre en plein écran:si tu ne joue pas ,t ut'ne fiche...de meme pour les videos etc...certains softs ne sont pas affecté ,et sont pour ma part meme mieux que ceux qui souffrent du bug:VLC a la place de QT ,Graphic converter a la place d'iphoto par ex...
> restte a ne pas utiliser les animations itunes,qui sont franchement pas indispensables(autant mettre un economiseur décran) ...
> seul cas incontrolable :une video QT sur une page web ,mais franchement ,ca n'arrive pas ts les jours...
> et puis tu as la garantie qu'apple va corriger le bug ,reste a savoir quand...
> ...




je suis d'accord avec sydney , mais si tu peux éviter c'est bien aussi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

MDR ,sacré Slainer ,qui devait rejoindre Linux!!!

Q:	Bonjour, quelques questions au sujet du PM G5 : Acheté sur l'apple store ? Pourquoi le vendez-vous ? Merci
01-nov.-05

	R :	Oui il a été acheté sur l'AppleStore. Les PowerMac G5 1,8 ne sont pas entièrement compatibles avec le dernier système d'exploitation Tiger au jour d'aujourd'hui. Le système est instable lorsque l'on travaille sur des applications vidéo notamment. Ce n'est pas un problème spécifique à cet ordinateur mais à tous les PowerMac G5. Apple s'est engagé récemment à sortir un correctif pour ce problème. En attendant, Panther fonctionne parfaitement bien et Tiger le sera lorsque Apple sortira le correctif. Je le vend parce qu'il me faut très rapidement un ordinateur qui fonctionne sur Tiger. Je pense qu'il pourra certainement intéresser des gens qui veulent un ordi plus puissant qu'un Mac Mini et dont ça ne dérange pas de rester encore sur Panther quelques temps. Pour plus d'informations, contactez-moi.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> faut les embeter un peu.


Faut les embêter à mort oui. Ils le méritent largement.


----------



## slainer68 (5 Novembre 2005)

je vais pas rejoindre linux je vais rejoindre à nouveau linux. avant d'acheter le g5 cela faisait 2 ans que j'étais sous linux. la première année en dual boot linux/windows, la deuxième année j'avais assez d'expérience et j'ai giclé le dual boot. donc ça va .


----------



## magicmerlin (5 Novembre 2005)

en attendant toujours pas de correctif ........
et on a passé la barre des 300 !!!
http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html


----------



## slainer68 (5 Novembre 2005)

au fait, vous, vous allez encore attendre combien de temps avant de péter une pile ?


----------



## magicmerlin (5 Novembre 2005)

slainer68 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, vous, vous allez encore attendre combien de temps avant de péter une pile ?



ben l'autre fois je suis resté une bonne demi heure , mais la ligne était payante alors bon .....
mais je te promets que si j'avais un responsable d'apple , en chair et en os je ne le lâcherait pas !
le problème c'est qu'on est baladé , ou le gars t'écoute en attendant que ça passe .....


----------



## Homer06 (5 Novembre 2005)

Ben ..... AMHA, soit on s'associe pour déposer une plainte, et on le fait vite.
Soit on attends !

Je vois pas l'intérêt de gueuler sur des gars de chez Apple, qui ne maitrise pas du tout les décisions de ce type là. 
Personnellement, je peux attendre, mais cette histoire commence à me saouler, rien que par principe.
Je ne pensais pas Apple capable de la jouer "super cool et lent" comme ça sur ce point !!

Donc moi je suis OK pour une action collective, du type dépôt de plainte, si ça en interesse d'autres ...

Sincèrement, je pense qu'Apple corrigera le bug un jour ou l'autre, mais d'ici là j'aurai envie d'une nouvelle machine, et j'aurai donc eu une super machine, mais handicapée tout au long de sa "vie" ! 

Donc si l'action n'est pas menée rapidemment, autant arrêter de palabrer sur ce fil ! Ce n'est que mon avis ......


----------



## zenzen (5 Novembre 2005)

Bah moi maintenant je ne vais faire qu'attendre...
Je vais pas commencer une action longue, emmer***te, qui n'est pas sur d'aboutir... Parce que :
- Qui va vouloir prendre les rennes ??? Certainement pas moi.
- Comment on fait, qu'est ce qu'on fait, qui faut aller voir ??? J'en ai aucune idée

Donc meme si l'option attendre me rend malade, je ne vois que ca...
J'ai le sentiment d'etre floué par Apple et rend mon switch assez déséagrable avec le recul... Heureusement que j'ai un iBook pour savoir ce que c'est d'avoir un mac qui marche correctement...


----------



## tribalut (6 Novembre 2005)

moi aussi je vais attendre ,de toute façon le G5 me sert pour travailler avec DP4.6 et là aucun problème ,sinon j'ai le choix entre mon G4 ,Mac mini,ou PowerBook et j'ai tout en réseau. Et de toute façon apple fera ce qu'il voudra,attendez encore un an on sera tous surpris de l'evolution du macInstosch dans le monde de l'informatique.
salut à tous et patience &#8230;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2005)

moi aussi j'attends,ceci est donc mon dernier message dans ce post :je me désabonne de la discussion ,jusqu'a la sortie du correctif...
salut a tous et a bientot sur d'autres sujet du forum...


----------



## Homer06 (6 Novembre 2005)

Il parait que "la patience est mère des vertues" !

Aller va ..... gardons la bouteille au frais pour le jour de l'annonce heureuse ..... ou pas (et dans ce cas nous aurons fait partie des mac'users non chanceux !)

A bientôt sur d'autres posts


----------



## fxprod (6 Novembre 2005)

c'est vraiment ce qu'il faut faire rester les bras croisés et attendre que d'autres fassent le travail, c'est sans doute ce qu'attend applle cela s'appelle faire la politique de l'autruche.


----------



## Nicky Larson (6 Novembre 2005)

lol, on reconnaît bien les français moyens. Toujours là pour gueuler et râler, mais dès qu'il faut faire quelque chose pour changer, il n'y a plus personne ...


----------



## magicmerlin (6 Novembre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> lol, on reconnaît bien les français moyens. Toujours là pour gueuler et râler, mais dès qu'il faut faire quelque chose pour changer, il n'y a plus personne ...




détrompe toi , je me suis bougé le derrière mais ce n'est pas aussi facile que cela parait !
téléphone chez apple etc , contact tout ça , ça coûte de l'argent du temps et de l'énergie .
et c'est toi qui va me payer ma cotisation a ufc que choisir ?
alors avant de nous dire que nous sommes des français moyens qui ne bougeons pas ,(et moi je suis très fier d'être français moyen)
tourne sept fois ta langue dans ta bouche , t'es concerné par le problème ?
si oui t'as bougé ?t'as fait quelque chose ?
j'ai du respect pour zenzen qui ne se sent pas meneur chacun est comme il est , et pour tout le monde en général .
mais toi j'ai l'impression que tu viens voir nos réactions comme si tu allais au zoo...
réfléchis avant de parler !
c'est dans ton intérêt 
cordialement 
fred 
ps qui te respecte aussi


----------



## SuperCed (7 Novembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> détrompe toi , je me suis bougé le derrière mais ce n'est pas aussi facile que cela parait !
> téléphone chez apple etc , contact tout ça , ça coûte de l'argent du temps et de l'énergie .
> et c'est toi qui va me payer ma cotisation a ufc que choisir ?



Je n'ai pas trouvé cela difficile. La cotisation à UF-Que Choisir s'élève à 25 euros/an à Grenoble.
Quand au tribunal d'instance, je rappelle qu'il est gratuit.

Je suis d'accord que ça demande de l'énergie, par contre. Il est clair que ça prend un peu de temps, par contre, ce n'est pas compliqué.

Libre à chacun de se battre pour se faire changer la machine contre une autre plus puissante ou non.

Pour ma part, quand j'ai eu des problèmes avec Apple, ça m'a couté quelques recommandés et un peu d'essence (un peu de temps aussi), mais au final, j'ai du payer 40 euros à tout casser, pour qu'ils me changent mon bi 1.8 par un bi 2.5 avec une meilleure carte vidéo et un graveur DVD en plus.

A chacun de voir s'il ne veut pas se prendre la tête et avoir un ordinateur qui plantouille ou avancer un peu d'argent pour avoir une (meilleure) machin qui fonctionne.

Pour ma part, je suis quasiment certain que vous pouvez obtenir le dernier dual core (bas de gamme) en remplacement.


----------



## magicmerlin (7 Novembre 2005)

bon c'est vrai que je râle un peu vite ,
mais je n'ai pas trop le temps d'aller voir ufc que choisir ....
en plus c'est des permanences de deux heures le mercredi ...
il va falloir que je trouve un créneau ..


----------



## flonlo (8 Novembre 2005)

Salut la foule !

Vu que la 10.4.3 ne corrige pas notre pb, je me suis décidé (un peu colère quand même)
à appeler chez apple.
Marrant : Il m'ont gentiment proposé de repasser en 10.3.9 (en fait, même avec cette version ce Powermac est buggué...), et dans leur immense bonté un bon d'achat sur l'applestore d'une valeur de 150¤ environ (en gros le prix de tiger)...

Ce que moi je leur proposait c'est qu'ils me reprennent la machine au prix d'achat et que je m'en paie une autre dans leur catalogue. Refus catégorique de la part d'apple de cette proposition.

Qui m'accompagne à UFC que choisir ? 

A+


----------



## Moumoune (8 Novembre 2005)

flonlo a dit:
			
		

> Ce que moi je leur proposait c'est qu'ils me reprennent la machine au prix d'achat et que je m'en paie une autre dans leur catalogue. Refus catégorique de la part d'apple de cette proposition.



C'est la politique du "cas par cas" by Apple. Certains ont obtenu une réponse positive à cette proposition... sentiment d'injustice quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## magicmerlin (8 Novembre 2005)

flonlo a dit:
			
		

> Salut la foule !
> 
> Vu que la 10.4.3 ne corrige pas notre pb, je me suis décidé (un peu colère quand même)
> à appeler chez apple.
> ...




j'y vais demain la plaisanterie a assez duré .......... 
je me disais que je ferais bien la même chose.....


----------



## Homer06 (9 Novembre 2005)

flonlo a dit:
			
		

> Salut la foule !
> 
> Vu que la 10.4.3 ne corrige pas notre pb, je me suis décidé (un peu colère quand même)
> à appeler chez apple.
> ...



Par acquis de conscience, j'ai contacté l'antenne locale d'UFC aujourd'hui.
Ils m'ont répondu qu'UFC ne peut traiter QUE les demandes des particuliers, or dans ce cas précis, c'est TOUS les utilisateurs de CETTE machine qui sont touchés, donc ça sort de leur cadre d'intervention.

J'ai trouvé ça curieux, mais bon, je ne maitrise pas la loi dans ce domaine .....


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Novembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Par acquis de conscience, j'ai contacté l'antenne locale d'UFC aujourd'hui.
> Ils m'ont répondu qu'UFC ne peut traiter QUE les demandes des particuliers, or dans ce cas précis, c'est TOUS les utilisateurs de CETTE machine qui sont touchés, donc ça sort de leur cadre d'intervention.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça curieux, mais bon, je ne maitrise pas la loi dans ce domaine .....



aye !

je vais réfléchir avec eux demain

merci homer


----------



## flonlo (9 Novembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Par acquis de conscience, j'ai contacté l'antenne locale d'UFC aujourd'hui.
> Ils m'ont répondu qu'UFC ne peut traiter QUE les demandes des particuliers, or dans ce cas précis, c'est TOUS les utilisateurs de CETTE machine qui sont touchés, donc ça sort de leur cadre d'intervention.



OK.
Allons-y tous un par un, alors 

Pour ma part je les ai déjà contactés.
Affaire à suivre....


----------



## Homer06 (9 Novembre 2005)

flonlo a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> Allons-y tous un par un, alors
> 
> Pour ma part je les ai déjà contactés.
> Affaire à suivre....



Ils m'ont conseillé d'appeler la direction générale. Les antennes locales ne pouvant gérer QUE les problèmes particuliers, celui-ci étant considéré comme un problème GENERAL puisque touchant TOUS les utilisateurs de cette machine.
Je n'ai pas encore contacté la direction générale, je le ferai dans la journée.

J'ai décrit toute la situation à un de mes meilleurs amis (juriste et fiscaliste à Paris), et il étudie ça pour me dire comment procéder précisemment et légalement.

Pour ceux qui ont lu mes posts précédents, ce que je dit là semble contradictoire, mais oui j'ai décidé d'intervenir.
Si les actions que je peux entreprendre ne me prenne pas trop la tête, j'irai au bout !
J'apprécie plus que tout mon switch, mais je ne tolère pas l'attitude d'Apple. Dans la mesure du possible je vais essayer d'avoir gain de cause.


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Novembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Ils m'ont conseillé d'appeler la direction générale. Les antennes locales ne pouvant gérer QUE les problèmes particuliers, celui-ci étant considéré comme un problème GENERAL puisque touchant TOUS les utilisateurs de cette machine.
> Je n'ai pas encore contacté la direction générale, je le ferai dans la journée.
> 
> J'ai décrit toute la situation à un de mes meilleurs amis (juriste et fiscaliste à Paris), et il étudie ça pour me dire comment procéder précisemment et légalement.
> ...




donc homer , ça sert pas à grand chose que j'aille voir ufc cet après midi ?
si tu as des numéros de téléphone pour la direction générale par contre je suis preneur


----------



## flonlo (9 Novembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> donc homer , ça sert pas à grand chose que j'aille voir ufc cet après midi ?
> si tu as des numéros de téléphone pour la direction générale par contre je suis preneur



Oui, ça c'est interressant.
Si une action collective est possible, vous pouvez compter sur moi.


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Novembre 2005)

bon et bien je suis revenu d ' UFC que choisir ,
et sur les conseils d'une charmante dame ,
je vais faire ma petite lettre recommandée à apple .
voilà pour le moment .
je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution .


----------



## mr_mto (9 Novembre 2005)

Je souhaite aussi par principe montrer mon desacord avec la politique d'Apple et que nous puissions tous avoir une machine qui fonctionne normalement sans attendre.

1. ou, a qui et comment envoyer en recomandé ?

2. comment creer une liste d'utilisateurs et la faire parvenir a un juriste ou a ufc qui plaidera notre cause moyennant finance par exemple. mais a plusieurs ca devrait pas couter tres cher ?


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Novembre 2005)

pour envoyer c'est ici.

Apple Computer France
12 Avenue d'Océanie
ZA de Courtab½uf 3
91956 LES ULIS Cedex
France

pour le recommandé et bien la poste  

tu peux signer ici pour la pétition par exemple .
http://www.g5freeze.com/page4/page4.html

et tu peux aller sur le site de richard tu as plein de liens
http://www.osxfacile.com/bug.html

voila !


----------



## Homer06 (9 Novembre 2005)

La lettre recommandée ......... oui bien entendu ! Le téléphone ne sert à rien, et dans toute procédure légale il vaut mieux laisser des traces, donc vive le courrier.

Par contre, il est, à mon avis, totalement ESSENTIEL de savoir quoi mettre sur cette lettre. C'est dans ce but que j'ai demandé un conseil juridique.

Mon but est de savoir si la loi est avec moi ou avec Apple :

- 1er cas : la loi est avec moi : dans ce cas je fais un courrier basé sur les textes de lois en question. S'ils ne veulent pas m'entendre, j'intente une action en justice. Si je suis sur d'avoir gain de cause, j'irai au bout.

- 2ème cas : la loi est pour eux : dans ce cas je fais un courrier pour faire jouer ma garantie, et j'essaye de mettre la pression au maximum pour obtenir, à nouveau, le maximum. J'y vais un peu au bluff en quelque sorte. De toute façon si la loi est (j'en doute fort) avec eux, je pourrai pas obtenir grand chose.

Voilà ma démarche.
Dès que j'ai des infos je vous les transmet sur ce post.
Si la loi est avec nous je vous donnerai par MP l'argumentaire précis à tenir, si vous êtes interessé.
Allez, encore un peu de patience ....


----------



## magicmerlin (9 Novembre 2005)

ça marche homer ,
tiens nous au courant !


----------



## adlibitum (11 Novembre 2005)

J'ai installé Tiger hier sur mon 1,8 GHz mono et j'ai eu droit au bug d'entrée (vidéo Quicktime plein écran) sans avoir à attendre 2 heures... *je suis un privilégié !
Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire du bruit et de remuer du vent, ce bug est tout à fait inacceptable, même s'il ne m'empêche pas de bosser (je suis graphiste). Maintenant, Apple dit qu'ils travaillent sur une solution, qu'ils y mettent 2,3 ou 5 mois ce n'est pas de notre ressort et légalement inattaquable. 
À mon avis ils ont du mettre un stagiaire à mi-temps pour travailler sur le problème...  vous vous souvenez, on vit dans une société de consommation et le mono pro G5 1,8 GHz n'est plus en vente, Steve doit s'en soucier comme de son premier Kleenex !

Avec un peu de chance il y a aura un fix début décembre.

LU SUR LE FORUM APPLE aujourd'hui :
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

RE: New G5 Freezing thread 
( msg # 410.2: Posted Nov 10, 05 4:18 pm )* New!
Heikki Luoma 
I also got a call from Apple saying that firmware update is under tests and expected to be available withing 2 week

RE: New G5 Freezing thread 
( msg # 412.: Posted Nov 10, 05 11:32 pm )  New!	
Scott Legler 
I received a voicemail from Bruce at Apple today and he said that Apple is aware of these issues with our models (single 1.8 600fsb), and also stated that Apple will have a fix out soon that should correct both the video freezing and sleep issues. Has anyone else been told this?


----------



## Homer06 (11 Novembre 2005)

adlibitum a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé Tiger hier sur mon 1,8 GHz mono et j'ai eu droit au bug d'entrée (vidéo Quicktime plein écran) sans avoir à attendre 2 heures... *je suis un privilégié !
> Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire du bruit et de remuer du vent, ce bug est tout à fait inacceptable, même s'il ne m'empêche pas de bosser (je suis graphiste). Maintenant, Apple dit qu'ils travaillent sur une solution, qu'ils y mettent 2,3 ou 5 mois ce n'est pas de notre ressort et légalement inattaquable.
> À mon avis ils ont du mettre un stagiaire à mi-temps pour travailler sur le problème...  vous vous souvenez, on vit dans une société de consommation et le mono pro G5 1,8 GHz n'est plus en vente, Steve doit s'en soucier comme de son premier Kleenex !
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Bien sur qu'ils sont attaquables ! Lorsqu'on achète un matériel avec un vice caché, on peut tout à fait demander réparation. C'est en partie dans le code civil et dans le code de la consommation. Je suis en train de mettre ça au clair avec un ami justement.

Qu'ils "fixent" le problème ou pas, je demande réparation. Chacun voyant "midi à sa porte", les décisions sont personnelles. C'est à chacun de voir.


----------



## magicmerlin (11 Novembre 2005)

bien sûr que l'on peut attaquer ,
ça fait 7 mois que je me tape panther(je l'aime bien aussi) , moi aussi je veux ichat 3 ,
et tout le tralala !
je veux pouvoir utiliser mon mac comme tout le monde .
merde .........


----------



## adlibitum (12 Novembre 2005)

_"bien sûr que l'on peut attaquer"_

Sur un forum oui pour sûr... dans le monde réel je ne sais pas ?
Parler d'un ordinateur bugué est un peu un pléonasme, tous les ordinateurs, OS et programmes informatiques ont toujours eu plus ou moins de bugs... à commencer par Windows. Si tout les utilisateurs de Windows pouvaient attaquer Microsoft, ça serait bien et à mon avis justifié mais à contre courant de la réalité économique.

J'ai une magnifique tablette Wacom que j'avais payé très cher il y a quelques années et en parfait état de marche qui prend la poussière sur une étagère parce que M. Wacom a décidé que ça lui demanderait trop de boulout pour faire un driver pour MAC OS X et que donc les clients n'ont qu'à s'y assoir dessus. 
- Est-ce normal ? Non !
- Est-ce légal ? Bof, pas plus que ça mais à moins d'être à la retraite, d'être fortuné et d'avoir que ça à foutre qui va passer un an de sa vie en procédure judicaire pour finalement obtenir (au mieux) le remboursement de la dite tablette ?

Mais bon, si Apple veut bien échanger mon 1,8 mono contre un Quad et me donner une rente à vie pour le préjudice moral que j'ai subi... je suis preneur !


----------



## slainer68 (12 Novembre 2005)

L'AppleCare a reçu une directive qui dit en gros : "problème des monos 1,8 : aucun remplacement ni remboursement". Par contre ils font un "geste" d'une valeur d'environ 150 euros. Youpi.


----------



## Homer06 (12 Novembre 2005)

Je crois justement que la grossière erreur des français (en particulier) est de systématiquement penser que :
- la loi ne leur donnera pas gain de cause contre une multinationale
- la justice coute forcément très chère
- que le combat est inégal, et perdu d'avance

C'est parfois vrai, mais souvent faux. En tout cas il est impossible de savoir ce qu'il va se passer, sans l'avoir soi-même tenter.
C'est ce que je vais faire, et je vous donnerai les conclusions.
Pour le moment je suis persuadé que c'est possible d'obtenir réparation, si je me trompe je vous le dirai. Mais je refuse de me taire et de ne rien entreprendre. Les "pseudos directives" qu'ils reçoivent sont logiques, et très utiles puisque 99,9% des gens vont accepter ça sans "broncher".
Le 0,1% dont je fais partie, va montrer à Apple que les choses ne sont pas aussi simples et bloquées qu'ils le prétendent.

Nous verrons ....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

Le site apple dit bien bien clairement pour le support de tiger les specs, dont votre mac fait partie ? c'est un mensonge, point. Et ça fait une année. Appelez avec un avocat pour voir.


----------



## orval (15 Novembre 2005)

le firmware est enfin dispo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

orval a dit:
			
		

> le firmware est enfin dispo


C'est Noël ou le premier avril ?
Par MAJ logiciels ou il faut fouiller dans le site ?


----------



## orval (15 Novembre 2005)

c'est par mise à jour. Sue le site Apple, il exite deux versions : une pour 10.4.3 et l'autre pour 10.3.9 . mais bon ça en change rien à mon bruit de ventilo. J'espère au moins que pour le freeze c'est réglé lol


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

bien joué orval je passe les liens .

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/powermacg5late2004systemfirmwareupdateformacosx1043.html

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/powermacg5late2004systemfirmwareupdateformacosx1039.html
 merci à thomas vossen pour son aide !
comme il est un peu tard je ne m'engage pas on verra ça demain


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon alors il est réglé le bug avec ce nouveau firmware ou bien ??? :hein:


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2005)

Je crois qu'on en sauva plus mercredi soir ou jeudi, le temps que tous les essais soient fait.
Aller les gars (et surtout les filles -dommage, elles ne sont plus à consoler), c'est bon, on y croit


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2005)

L'article sur les pages du support Apple...

'+


----------



## adlibitum (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon finalement je n'aurais attendu que 5 jours?( je sais je sais c'est pas le cas de tout le monde.)

J'ai fait l'update firmware sous 10.4.3 et ça marche impec sur G5 mono 1,8? pour l'instant.

J'ai testé Quicktime plein écran et dans Safari. Ça plantait à tous les coups, là ça fonctionne depuis 2 heures.

A vérifier dans le quotidien, mais le problème majeur semble réglé.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Novembre 2005)

Je croise les doigts pour vous afin que le frezze n'apparaise plus.
Bon courage et ouf ! ca fait du bien d'avoir des bonnes nouvelles !!

MamaCass


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

le temps de faire quelques sauvegardes ,
et je ferai une "clean install"
allez on croise les doigts


----------



## Joemenet (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben , j'espère pas que Slainer a trouvé un acheteur.... 
Moi j'ai pas de mono, mais je vous ai suivi dès le début et là, vraiment chapeau pour votre énorme patience. Je sais pas si j'aurais réussi a tenir le coup!!!
Et surtout PROFITEZ ENFIN PLEINEMENT DE TIGER!!!!!


----------



## Homer06 (16 Novembre 2005)

J'ai installé le nouveau firmware.
Mon ordi est allumé depuis un peu plus de 3 heures.

J'ai tenté une vidéo QT depuis le site Apple, dans Safari. Puis un diaporama iPhoto en plein écran.
Aucun soucis !! Tout semble marcher nickel pour le moment ! Ca fait vraiment plaisir !!! :love: 

Donc sauf mauvaise surprise de dernière minute d'ici quelques jours de tests machine allumée, je pense que ce foutu bug est ENFIN une histoire ancienne !! Ouf !


----------



## Homer06 (16 Novembre 2005)

Joemenet a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben , j'espère pas que Slainer a trouvé un acheteur....
> Moi j'ai pas de mono, mais je vous ai suivi dès le début et là, vraiment chapeau pour votre énorme patience. Je sais pas si j'aurais réussi a tenir le coup!!!
> Et surtout PROFITEZ ENFIN PLEINEMENT DE TIGER!!!!!



Ben si Slainer a trouvé preneur à 975 euros, si je ne m'abuse. J'ai suivi son enchère.
C'est un peu dommage pour lui, un tout petit peu de patience aurait suffit. Mais bon à ce moment là il ne pouvait pas le savoir !

Merci pour ton soutien, c'est gentil !


----------



## zenzen (16 Novembre 2005)

Tout arrive à qui sait attendre....

Merci à tous ceux qui se sont bougé pour que notre bug soit reconnu par Apple (je ne cite personne pour n'oublier personne)...

Plus qu'a savoir si c'est vraiment un bon firmware, mais je doute qu'Apple nous fasse un sale coup une fois de plus....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

bonjour a tous ,me revoila ,comme promis ...j'ai attendu le firmware pour reposter ici!
 le widget countdown dashboard m'a rappelé que ca fait 201 jours, soit depuis le 29 avril ,qu'on attend!
j'ai installé ce firware ,effectivement les ventilos se sont mis a tourner a fond ,tout est ensuite rentré dans l'ordre...
reste a voir a l'usage ,ma machine est allumé depuis 17h37 ,elle va le rester toute la soirée...il m'ya que la qu'on pourra crier victoire!
mais normalement C bon ,apple a pas le droit de se louper sur ce coup la...
dommage effectivement pour Slainer,mais CT son choix ...
voila ,reste plus qu'a attendre un peu pour voir si C bon ,et fermer enfin ce maudit post....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si Slainer a trouvé preneur à 975 euros, si je ne m'abuse. J'ai suivi son enchère.
> C'est un peu dommage pour lui, un tout petit peu de patience aurait suffit. Mais bon à ce moment là il ne pouvait pas le savoir !
> 
> Merci pour ton soutien, c'est gentil !



C'est celà, j'ai hésité à surenchérir au dernier moment... Finalement j'ai choisi la compacité et me voiilà avec un mini.
Bonne affaire pour le client !


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

je vous écris ce petit post depuis mon nouvel ordi   
en 10.4.3
il est allumé depuis 14 heures , je lui ai fait tous les tests possibles .
il ne freeze plus   
vidéo quicktime et tout le tralala , le bug semble bel et bien résolu .
merci apple (oui quand même , même si ......)
merci à tous mes camarades d'infortune , et à tous ceux qui nous 
ont soutenus .
merci  
fred


----------



## accordina (16 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fais la mise à jour du Firmware à 5 heures ce matin. Depuis, je n'ai pas éteint l'ordi.
No problem, je vais enfin pouvoir faire les frais que je voulais sur cet ordi. 5RAM supplémentaire, 2ème disque dur, etc° puisqu'il est devenu potentiellemnt vendable!

A bientôt et merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ici.


----------



## thierry68 (16 Novembre 2005)

super  je suis content pour vous les gars car c'est dommage d'avoir un si beau MAC qui ne tourne pas rond


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2005)

*VICTOIRE !!!! C'est la Fête !*







Ouai nan c'est vrai quoi, ça faisait chier ce topic j'en avais marre de le voir, un mac handicapé ça me rendait tout triste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais maintenant ça va mieux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est celà, j'ai hésité à surenchérir au dernier moment... Finalement j'ai choisi la compacité et me voiilà avec un mini.
> Bonne affaire pour le client !



C vrai ?ta vendu l'eMac ?
félicitation ,le mini est une bien belle machine aussi...
quel écran as tu choisi?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *VICTOIRE !!!! C'est la Fête !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JPTK,le smileur fou !
   
mais ou tu les trouve donc ,tes smileys?celui d'hier sur le newbi m'a fait trop rire!

ou est donc passé Richard?
son site 
http://www.osxfacile.com

 n'a pas été mis a jour depuis le firmware...


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'on ne l'a pas vu Richard ,
d'ailleurs je lui ai envoyé un mail ce matin .
il doit enfin profiter de son powermac


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> lol, on reconnaît bien les français moyens. Toujours là pour gueuler et râler, mais dès qu'il faut faire quelque chose pour changer, il n'y a plus personne ...




il est ou celui la?
dans ses petits souliers surement...


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2005)

Hello les dJeUnZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain soir, même heure conformément à ce que j'avais dit, je retire la punaise de ce fil.
Ce fil pourra alors partir aux oubliettes.





 Je suis vraiment heureux de le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

ok super, pour l'instant ca roule...
d'autres témoignages?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

G5 mono 1,8 avec carte Nvidia : je peux de nouveau regarder les bandes-annonces sans planter l'ordi 

C'est nickel!


----------



## OSXFA (16 Novembre 2005)

Salut à toutes l'équipe et à tous mes "ex-compagnons d'infortune !!"      

Oui, c'est vrai que j'ai pris le temps pour réagir et mettre à jour mon site, mais c'était pour avoir un peu de recul : je voulais tout de même m'assurer que le bug  soit bel et bien résolu !!  Donc après une bonne journée de test, je crois en effet que l'on peut enfin crier VICTOIRE !!!  Ce satané putain de bug est ENFIN résolu !!!!

Un grand merci à tout le monde ici sur MacG, mais aussi sur les autres sites francophones, européens et US pour votre mobilisation...  Notre patience a enfin été récompensée et nous allons enfin pouvoir profiter pleinement de notre excellente machine (je touche du bois)......

Merci (oui, il faut quand même leur dire merci) à APPLE pour nous avoir concocter cette MAJ de firmware, même si nous avons fait preuve d'une patience qui mérite une médaille !!!  

   

Conclusion après 7 mois de "pseudo-galère" :
- Le bug résolu !
- Une super machine !
- Et TIGER remboursé !!


----------



## Nicky Larson (16 Novembre 2005)

Je dirais même plus, certains ont réussi à avoir un bi pro à la place


----------



## YannisA (16 Novembre 2005)

Pour le moment (5heures de run)...c'est nickel...Diaporama,Qt et meme le sleep de l'écran a l'air de fonctionner.....Bouhhaahhhhaa...jen pleure de bonheur:love:


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

YannisA a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment (5heures de run)...c'est nickel...Diaporama,Qt et meme le sleep de l'écran a l'air de fonctionner.....Bouhhaahhhhaa...jen pleure de bonheur:love:



pareil pour moi , la machine ne plante plus c'est génial  
finalement je l'aime bien mon ordi   



victoire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## OSXFA (16 Novembre 2005)

Suite à mon rapport de bug sur ADC, APPLE vient de m'envoyer cet email :

_Hello Richard,

This is a follow-up to Bug ID# 4111656. We have received the following feedback from engineering regarding this issue:

Engineering has requested more information in order to further investigate this issue. 

Please indicate if this issue continues after installing the Power Mac G5 (Late 2004) System Firmware Update for Mac OS X 10.4.3.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/powermacg5late2004systemfirmwareupdateformacosx1043.html

Thank you for taking the time to submit this report. We hope this information helps you address the issue reported.  As always, we truly value your input.

Best Regards,

Ray Sampson
Apple Developer Connection*
Worldwide Developer Relations
_

APPLE me demande donc de leur indiquer si le problème persiste (ou non) après avoir procédé à cette mise à jour firmware, afin de clôre (ou non) ce "dossier"....

Je vais attendre tout de même sagement quelques jours pour être sûr et certain qu'il n'y a PLUS AUCUN DOUTE POSSIBLE (on n'est jamais assez prudent) et je répondrai alors à APPLE pour leur dire que tout baigne (I hope so) désormais...


----------



## OSXFA (16 Novembre 2005)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus, certains ont réussi à avoir un bi pro à la place




Personnellement je n'en connais aucun en FRANCE !! Les consignes d'APPLE étaient très claires sur ce point : pas d'échange possible. Seulement un remboursement de TIGER.
Peut-être que certains ont pu se faire reprendre leur PM G5 mono par leur revendeur et se voir proposer un bipro moyennant un versement complémentaire, mais cela est un choix qui incombe à des revendeurs, pas à APPLE FRANCE.

Peut-être que dans d'autres pays en Europe y a t-il eu des "bienheureux".... mais bon, moi je suis comme St Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois....


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

OSXFA a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je n'en connais aucun en FRANCE !! Les consignes d'APPLE étaient très claires sur ce point : pas d'échange possible. Seulement un remboursement de TIGER.
> Peut-être que certains ont pu se faire reprendre leur PM G5 mono par leur revendeur et se voir proposer un bipro moyennant un versement complémentaire, mais cela est un choix qui incombe à des revendeurs, pas à APPLE FRANCE.
> 
> Peut-être que dans d'autres pays en Europe y a t-il eu des "bienheureux".... mais bon, moi je suis comme St Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois....



moi aussi , et si il y a des "bienheureux" qu'ils se manifestent ,
sinon nicky nous donneras bien quelques exemples concrets ................


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

soyons certes prudents, mais pour ma part ,tout baigne...
ca aurait deja freezé depuis longtemps avant...
je suis allumé depuis 17h37...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2005)

je voudrais pas gacher la fete ,mais juste remarquer un petit truc:j'ai refait Xbench (version 1.0 ,caar il y a une nouvelle version ,ils ont changé l'echelle des resultats ,enfin bref)...
tout est ok ,sauf une CHOSE:l'altivec tombe a 2,4 Gigaflops...
alors que les tests que j'avais sauvegardé ,c'était toujours autour de 8 Gigaflops...
je me demande maintenant si apple a pas bridé des performances,pour résoudre le bug...


----------



## Moumoune (17 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais pas gacher la fete ,mais juste remarquer un petit truc:j'ai refait Xbench (version 1.0 ,caar il y a une nouvelle version ,ils ont changé l'echelle des resultats ,enfin bref)...
> tout est ok ,sauf une CHOSE:l'altivec tombe a 2,4 Gigaflops...
> alors que les tests que j'avais sauvegardé ,c'était toujours autour de 8 Gigaflops...
> je me demande maintenant si apple a pas bridé des performances,pour résoudre le bug...



Syd, il n'y a pas plus loufoque et pas fiable qu'Xbench. Essaie Altivec Fractal Carbon, tu verras que la puissance de calcul de ton G5 n'a pas bougé.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Novembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Syd, il n'y a pas plus loufoque et pas fiable qu'Xbench. Essaie Altivec Fractal Carbon, tu verras que la puissance de calcul de ton G5 n'a pas bougé.


 
ok je connais altivec fractal carbon ,effectivement ,C stable...
C vrai qu'Xbench est loufoque!
donc no pb...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

détérrage de post ,scusez,mais C quoi ce nveau firmware qui est sorti aujourd'hui?
qui l'a fait et a koi il sert vu que depuis le 1er on a plus de pbS?


----------



## Thorne^ (4 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> détérrage de post ,scusez,mais C quoi ce nveau firmware qui est sorti aujourd'hui?
> qui l'a fait et a koi il sert vu que depuis le 1er on a plus de pbS?



The newer Version is for Users with newer Mac OS X Versions than 10.3.9 and 10.4.3, means for 10.4.4 and higher. You installed yours last year, no reason for a update again.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Avril 2006)

Thorne^ a dit:
			
		

> The newer Version is for Users with newer Mac OS X Versions than 10.3.9 and 10.4.3, means for 10.4.4 and higher. You installed yours last year, no reason for a update again.




yes but now ,i am on 10.4.6 so?????


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Sollen wir nicht Franzose schreiben ?


----------



## SuperCed (5 Avril 2006)

&#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086; &#1076;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1112;&#1077;&#1079;&#1080;&#1082;&#1091;!!!


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2006)

Je m'incline respectueusement devant le polyglotte


----------

